# 2013 Hilton Head lovers thread



## okw2012

Hello everyone,

I am a new HHI owner planning a first trip to Hilton Head without the kids to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary and 25 years together.
I have much to learn about HHI and am therefore sponsoring the 2013 Hilton Head lovers thread!

Please let me know when you'll be there and I will do my best to update a list of guests in post #2.

If you are looking for additional tips & tricks, be sure to follow the 2012 Hilton Head Thread-Tips, Tricks, Roll Call:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2898168&goto=newpost


----------



## okw2012

Hilton Head Island 2013 guests

January
--------
01 chum 1-Dec31 
18 watkinsme* 18-21
18 Captviper13* 18-21

February
---------
22 acourtwdw 22-25

March
------
02 okw2012* 2-9
02 Simp88 2-6
03 wheniwasyoung* 3-10
09 sparky309442* 9-16
10 minniemomof3* 10-17
11 Mndisneygirl* 11-15
17 minnie74* 17-21
17 CoffeeCup 17-22
18 hannah's dad 18-23
22 dgaston 22-23
22 My5Mouseketeers 22-29
24 scottb8888 24-29
29 barrymomny* 29-Apr5
29 Kimmysmom* 29-Apr2
30 kristenrice 30-Apr5

April
-----
01 belias21*# 1-3
05 elena05 5-11
07 MEK 7-12
07 mommypants* 7-12
07 JVL1018 7-13
14 VMS 14-20
14 jmpellet 14-21
15 gardengirl628 15-19*

May
----
04 lsutigger2 4-11
05 Avojeo 5-9
12 rusafee1183 12-17
13 DisDaydreamer 13-17
18 emilymad 18-25
26 srp1103 26-31
27 Cheryl N. WI 27-30*
27 CarlaT 27-Jun3

June
-----
02 jheltz27 2-7
03 suzieq76 3-7
07 iloveokw 7-14
09 DisneyStarWisher 9-14
09 lubyshell 9-14
11 belias21 11-13
15 brandip22 15-22
22 Chelley00 22-28*
23 mickeyplanner* 23-28
23 helenk 23-29
23 Girlie1 23-29
23 quentina 23-28
24 HHISand 24-28
30 goofy30 30-Jul5
30 carone0318* 30-Jul06

July
----
03 IggyLans* 3-9
03 tinkerbellybutton@ 3-7
05 canals68 5-12
05 Dictator 5-12
13 VG9493 13-20
13 KarenB 13-20
13 Martinvols 13-20
14 chefkellyb 14-22
14 Martinvols 14-20
14 mjmyers10 14-20*
21 ProudMommyof2* 21-26
22 txsoccermom 22-27
24 mom2cobysyd* 24-30
27 delauzons 27-Aug1

August
-------
03 Luvdisney 3-6
08 kmc33 8-14*
17 macemc12 17-23*
30 disneybie108 30-Sep2

September
-----------
01 WolfpackFan 1-6
01 skoi 1-7
05 YoYoAurora 5-8
22 LJC1861 22-27

October
--------
10 disneybride96 10-16@
12 Chelley00 12-19
13 rfassett 13-20

November
------------
23 Diva of Dragons 23-26
23 Simba's Mom 23-28

December
----------
29 hmansure 29-Jan03

*FIRST TIME AT HHI!
@ PLANNED - NOT BOOKED YET
# WAITLIST


----------



## Mndisneygirl

We are going in March - 10-15.
We've never been, but I've been reading the 2012 thread and gathering info.  We own at OKW, AKV and Vero, this will be our first visit to HH.


----------



## barrymommy

We will be there March 29-April 5.  It will be our first time!  We own at BLT.


----------



## okw2012

Since I work for the weather office, I thought I would entertain you by providing forecasts. By the way, there is typically more skill in winter temperature forecasts, especially in El Nino winters, which 2012-13 promises to be. So here is my temperature forecast for Hilton Head (issued at the end of August 2012 - will do a monthly update):

Jan: average
Feb: cold (below average)
Mar-Apr: warm (above average)
May: average
Jun-Sep: warm (above average)
Oct: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just want to say Thank you!  We don't have any plans for HHI in 2013, but we love the resort, and who knows, maybe we will fit a small trip in before 2014!


----------



## ercrbc

We are new owners at HHI also!  We closed a couple weeks ago and are patiently waiting for our points to load so we can schedule a week next June.  We visited for the first time in April and loved it.  We can't wait to start making annual Summer trips!


----------



## okw2012

ercrbc said:
			
		

> We are new owners at HHI also!  We closed a couple weeks ago and are patiently waiting for our points to load so we can schedule a week next June.  We visited for the first time in April and loved it.  We can't wait to start making annual Summer trips!



Keep us posted then!


----------



## minnie74

I'll be there March 17-21!  It will be my first time at HHI!


----------



## okw2012

Given that we have a majority of 1st time visitors to HHI, I decided to update the visitor list to show that info as well. So if you have not already done so, let me know if it's your 1st visit when giving me your dates.


----------



## dvcterry

keep thinking about our last trip, so need to plan the next.  will post dates.


----------



## iloveokw

Going on our annual HHI trip June 7 - 14....just added on some more HHI points....I think this is our 11th yr (not sure).  We've met so many wonderful members, non members and cast members over the years there.  We also love and belong to OKW and Vero.


----------



## mommypants

We are going for the first time April 7-12th and hope we like it enough to do an add on.


----------



## HHISand

We bought into HH in October 2010 and took our first vacation there last month. We had so much fun, we are coming back with family. Using the 25% discount to make a cash ressie of a 2bd for some of them and booking a separate 2bd with points for ourselves (me, DH and DD16) and MIL and FIL.  Staying June 24-28.


----------



## mumto3girls

We love Hilton Head and visit most summers.  2013 is probably going to be an off year for us as we are planning a trip to the parks and Vero.  Enjoy it.  I think it might be DVC's best kept secret.  So relaxing with just the right amount of Disney thrown in.


----------



## sparky309442

DW and I will be staying for the first time in March from the 9th - 16th. We have more research to do before then, but it looks really great!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

sparky309442 said:


> DW and I will be staying for the first time in March from the 9th - 16th. We have more research to do before then, but it looks really great!



We'll see you there!


----------



## dgaston

We're doing a little different Spring Break trip, spending 5 days at WDW, then driving up via Savannah (a city I've always wanted to visit) and splurging on a 1 br at HH for 2 nights.  Since it's just DH and I, that's a real treat.  We love HH for the supreme relaxation.  Then we fly back to NE out of Jacksonville.  We'll be at HH March 22 and 23.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

We'll be there Mar 14 - 21. It's our first trip and we can't wait!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

We have to modify our dates (my daughter has a dance competition 3/9 and 3/10).
Still not sure how we're going to get there by then, but we switched to 3/11 - 15 and from a 1Br to a 2BR!  One less night, but it costs us less points!  
And, NO I'm not changing my ticker for one stinking day!


----------



## scottb8888

okw2012 said:


> Hilton Head Island 2013 guests
> 
> January
> --------
> 
> February
> ---------
> 
> March
> ------
> 02 okw2012* 2-9
> 09 sparky309442* 9-16
> 10 Mndisneygirl* 10-15
> 17 minnie74* 17-21
> 22 dgaston 22-23
> 29 barrymomny* 29-Apr5
> 30 kristenrice 30-Apr5
> 
> April
> -----
> 07 mommypants* 7-12
> 
> May
> ----
> 
> June
> -----
> ?? ercrbc
> 07 iloveokw 7-14
> 24 HHISand 24-28
> 
> *FIRST TIME AT HHI!



**** MArch 24th for us! ***


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Looks like some fun in March!!  Hope the weather is nice!


----------



## CoffeeCup

We'll be there March 17-22.  This will be the 4th trip for DH and me, and it will be the first visit for friends who are coming with us.  We love Hilton Head in early spring.


----------



## okw2012

I am making an alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, would appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:

http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hilton-head-resort/activities

Things to do in Hilton Head:

Arcade
Arts & crafts

BBQ
Beach
Biking
Bingo
Bird watching

Campfire
Charleston day trip

Dolphin tour

Evening of magic

Fireworks
Fishing

Golf

Hammock testing
Hidden Mickeys

I?

Juggling

Kayak
Kids night out

Low country shrimp grill

Marshes secrets
Marshmallow
Movie

N?

O?

Pin trading
Ping pong
Playgrounds
Pool
Pool table

Q?

R?

Savannah day trip
Scavenger hunt
Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
Star gazing
Storytelling

Tennis

U?

V?

Walking on the beach
Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
Workout

X?

Y?

Z?


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thank you for putting this thread together and adding a link from the tips posted in 2012.  We are waiting of the seven month window to open to possibly book our first stay at HHI in June 2013, hoping for June 16-22.  We own at BLT so we have a reservation there in case we can't get in at HHI at the seven month window.

Under activities, what about pin trading under "P" and campfire/marshmellow roast under "C" or "M".  What is the Unbirthday Party?


----------



## missycj96

There was no unbirthday party when we were there in july.


----------



## okw2012

Will remove the unbirthday party. Found that on an old thread, must not be happening anymore.


----------



## iloveokw

"C" cookies and lemonade at checkin
"B" Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore/Ghost stories
"E" eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale
"R" relax and recharge
"S" shop til you drop
"S" sunrises and sunsets
"W" watch the nature
"Y" Yatzee...games are available
"Z" ziplining


----------



## okw2012

I am making an alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, would appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:

http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hilton-head-resort/activities

Things to do in Hilton Head:

"A"
Arcade
Arts & crafts

"B"
BBQ
Beach
Biking
Bingo
Bird watching
Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore

"C"
Campfire
Charleston day trip
Coastal discovery museum http://www.coastaldiscovery.org
Cookies and lemonade at checkin

"D"
Dolphin tour

"E"
Evening of magic
Eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale

"F"
Fireworks
Fishing
Food & Wine festival (1st week of March)

"G"
Gelato at Wexford Village
Ghost stories
Golf

"H"
Hammock
Hidden Mickeys

"I"
Ibis watching - on the pier at the center of the resort

"J"
Juggling

"K"
Kayak
Kids night out

"L"
Low country shrimp grill

"M"
Marshes secrets
Marshmallow
Movie

"N"?

"O"
Osprey watching - circling overhead

"P"
Pin trading
Ping pong
Playgrounds
Pool
Pool table

"Q"?

"R"
Relax and recharge


"S"
Savannah day trip
Scavenger hunt
Shadow
Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
Shop til you drop
Star gazing
Storytelling
Sunrises and sunsets

"T"
Tennis

"U"?

"V"?

"W"
Walking on the beach
Watch the nature
Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
Workout

"X"?

"Y"
Yatzee...games are available

"Z"
Ziplining
http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com/


----------



## Simba's Mom

In the "S", how could you forget Shadow?

"C"-Coastal Discovery Museum

"G"-gelato, sold at Wexford Village

"O"-Osprey, often seen circling around overhead

"I"-Ibis, always seen on the pier at the center of the resort-


----------



## okw2012

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> In the "S", how could you forget Shadow?
> 
> "C"-Coastal Discovery Museum
> 
> "G"-gelato, sold at Wexford Village
> 
> "O"-Osprey, often seen circling around overhead
> 
> "I"-Ibis, always seen on the pier at the center of the resort-



Thanks, and please don't tell shadow I forgot him!


----------



## okw2012

As promised, here is the monthly update of the seasonal forecast for Hilton Head.

The colder winter which was forecasted in August is less likely to materialize, as El Nino conditions have not yet developed in the Pacific. While an El Nino winter is still forecasted by dynamical models, it is not expected to be strong. Above average temperature are still predicted for the summer of 2013.

So here is my temperature forecast for 2013 in Hilton Head (issued Sept. 20th,  2012):

Jan-May: average
Jun-Sep: warm (above average)
Oct: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169


----------



## scottb8888

scottb8888 said:


> **** MArch 24th for us! ***



Actually 3/24- 3/29/13


----------



## okw2012

scottb8888 said:
			
		

> Actually 3/24- 3/29/13



Post #2 updated.


----------



## JVL1018

April 7-13 for us!

April 7-13 for us!


----------



## okw2012

JVL1018 said:
			
		

> April 7-13 for us!
> 
> April 7-13 for us!



Almost the same dates as mommypants.

Will it be your first visit at HHI?


----------



## kristenrice

Here's one of my favorite pictures from our first trip to HHI in April 2011.  The girls were 5 and 7 at the time.  They'd been scouring the tide pools every day, trying to find a starfish.  Finally...Success!! Two in the same tidepool!






We're headed back in just over 6 months and praying that our waitlist for Easter Sunday comes through.  We have a cash reservation for Saturday, waitlisted for Sunday and then a points reservation for Monday-Thursday nights.  We do have a cash reservation for Sunday so we do not face being homeless for a night, but it is going to cost us about $500.  If that waitlist comes through, we save the money AND it only costs 25 points.

Normally, we book a 1BR but we invited my parents this year and they accepted. We're leaving Michigan on Friday (April 29) and staying in Gatlinburg, TN.  Then on to HHI on Saturday!  My parents have never been to HHI and my dad is really looking forward to doing some golfing.  Both of my parents love to camp so I think that the theme of HHI will really appeal to them.


----------



## WolfpackFan

We will be at HHI weeks of June 2nd and also Sept. 8th (if I can get a ressie at 7 months).


----------



## okw2012

WolfpackFan said:
			
		

> We will be at HHI weeks of June 2nd and also Sept. 8th (if I can get a ressie at 7 months).



Ok I will indicate vacations planned for June 2-9 and Sept 8-15.


----------



## JVL1018

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Almost the same dates as mommypants.
> 
> Will it be your first visit at HHI?



No, we've been going every year since 2002. 
It was my son's first vacation, he was 6 mos old..he's 11 now, I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## scottb8888

okw2012 said:


> As promised, here is the monthly update of the seasonal forecast for Hilton Head.
> 
> The colder winter which was forecasted in August is less likely to materialize, as El Nino conditions have not yet developed in the Pacific. While an El Nino winter is still forecasted by dynamical models, it is not expected to be strong. Above average temperature are still predicted for the summer of 2013.
> 
> So here is my temperature forecast for 2013 in Hilton Head (issued Sept. 20th,  2012):
> 
> Jan-May: average
> Jun-Sep: warm (above average)
> Oct: average
> 
> These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.
> 
> More details here:
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169




How about the end of March?


----------



## MEK

I'm in.  We will be there April 7th - 12th in a 2BR villa.  This is a return trip for me, but the first trip for DH and another couple we are traveling with.  I absolutely fell in love with the island last October.  I can't wait to go back.  I also can't wait to see Savannah again and we will be spending a night in Charleston on the way home.

For those of you are contemplating a Savannah visit - do it.  It is literally a 45 minute drive from the resort and there is free parking at the visitor center.  There are also a number of ways to explore the city and most of them depart from the visitor center.


----------



## okw2012

scottb8888 said:
			
		

> How about the end of March?



Toss a coin!

The current rationale for the forecast is this:

1) a mild El Nino over the winter is forecasted. El Nino conditions are linked to colder temperatures in the southeast US (in particular for Florida) and warmer temperatures in the northeast US. Hilton Head would likely behave like Florida in a strong El Nino year, but is difficult to predict in a mild El Nino year. So we don't really know for this winter.

2) For summer there has been a good trend of above average weather for a number of years, so it is safe to bet that this will continue.

Now end of March is between the two seasons. Truth is we don't know. You'll need to wait at least until the next update!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We just booked our 1st visit for 7/21-7/26! We are meeting family that goes every summer! We can't wait!


----------



## cktrotter

We live off HHI on the bluff so if I can be of any help please let me know.


----------



## missycj96

February? Our school is closed pres week in feb. has anyone vacationed pres week at hhi? Are the resort activities different in the winter. I know weather can vary so im wondering with no pool/beach how it is for kids (almost 2 and 7)


----------



## kristenrice

We bought a small add-on at HHI so that we could travel the first week of April every three years and stay in a 1BR for Sunday-Thursday.  We have a 15-point cushion to allow for point reallocations, but since that first week of April often falls aroound Easter, we knew we'd need the 11-month window.  For next year, we offered to bring my parents along and book a 2BR.  We had enough points to book 4 nights at 11 months and planned on booking the last night at 7 months.  Well, my dad (God bless him!) would like to stay on Saturday night as well.  So, I booked a cash reservation at 11-months for Saturday and (Easter) Sunday with the plan of switching Sunday to points (only 25!) when the 7-month window opened.  Well, I work nights and didn't set my alarm so by the time I got around to calling (at noon), there were no 2BR's available for Sunday.  This is the first time I have not been on the phone at 9am sharp and now I'm paying for it.  I did waitlist for that one night, but I really doubt it will come through.

(I'm getting to my questions...hang on...)

So, now our budget has jumped considerably since we will have to pay cash for two nights at a rate of about $500/night.  This will be my parents' first trip to HHI. Dad loves to golf (mom just likes it) so they want to play at least one round, possibly two.  I don't know the whole "handicap" thing but dad's 18-hole rounds are generally high-70's to low-80's...mom's like me and lucky if she breaks 100.  They both golf fairly regularly so there would not be an issue with etiquette or falling off a pace.  What would be some good courses to try out?  We're looking for a balance of affordable price, reasonable difficulty and decent amenities.

Second question...we're considering a day-trip to Savanna.  We've never been there so we would like to do a "guided" tour.  I looked at some of the "on-and-off" trolley tours and those look perfect.  My question is, where EXACTLY do you go to "start" one of these tours?  How much time should we allot?  Do you need reservations and if so, how far out?  What is the approximate cost?  Parking fees?  Can/Should we bring a picnic-type lunch?  Or is there an eatery (budget and family-friendly) that you'd recommend?  Tell me everything.

Third question...Nature stuff...kids love everything in the outdoors!  DD's will be 7 and 9 and so I'm interested in aga-appropriate, low-cost nature "stuff".  Pinckney Island?  I've read very little about it but IIRC, there is a "tour" that you can do.  I'm not completely against the self-guided stuff, but the kids love interacting with the naturalists at the resort so a "guided" expedition would be preferred.  On our last trip, we did the dolphin tours and the girls combed the beach for "critters" but that was it.  We'd like to do a little more this time.

My dad is a little concerned because he is a WDW park commando.  He is "afraid" that there just won't be enough stuff to keep him occupied at HHI.  I tried to explain to him that that's the beauty of this vacation....there's enough to do to keep you occupied, but not so much to do that you feel the need to go, go, go!


----------



## okw2012

missycj96 said:
			
		

> February? Our school is closed pres week in feb. has anyone vacationed pres week at hhi? Are the resort activities different in the winter. I know weather can vary so im wondering with no pool/beach how it is for kids (almost 2 and 7)



Pool is open year round but not heated to 90, closer to 70 I'm afraid. Your kids might still enjoy it! My wife actually enjoys the colder water temperature.


----------



## okw2012

HHI Food & Wine festival will be 1st week of March in 2013: 

www.hiltonheadhospitalityassociation.com/

See you there!


----------



## okw2012

missycj96 said:
			
		

> February? Our school is closed pres week in feb. has anyone vacationed pres week at hhi? Are the resort activities different in the winter. I know weather can vary so im wondering with no pool/beach how it is for kids (almost 2 and 7)



You also may want to check this post about things to do at HH in February 2012:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2868826

I know, wrong year but that still will give you an idea.


----------



## okw2012

> Dad loves to golf (mom just likes it) so they want to play at least one round, possibly two.  I don't know the whole "handicap" thing but dad's 18-hole rounds are generally high-70's to low-80's...mom's like me and lucky if she breaks 100.  They both golf fairly regularly so there would not be an issue with etiquette or falling off a pace.  What would be some good courses to try out?  We're looking for a balance of affordable price, reasonable difficulty and decent amenities.



Here is a ranking of HH golf courses according to different criteria:

www.golflink.com/golf-vacations/hilton-head/Hilton-Head-Top-5.aspx

I'm not a golfer, but my parents are. Their opinion is (a) that it's pricey pretty much wherever you go, and (b) courses offering ocean views really don't, it's just too flat.


----------



## Girlie1

We will be there from 6/23-6/29.  This will be our fourth consecutive summer there.  I can't wait


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

We are considering HHI for our March Break vacation one week in March, sometime between March 2 and 17... but DH is very allergic to the pollen from Southern Pine trees. I have seen oak and palm trees in the pics, but are there Southern Pines too? 

Basically the kids and I are great with anything Disney and DH wants a break from the parks. We did VB last year after WDW and loved it, but HHI is so much cheaper (and yes, I know, chillier) in March! 

Thanks!


----------



## okw2012

2gr8DisneyKids said:
			
		

> We are considering HHI for our March Break vacation one week in March, sometime between March 2 and 17... but DH is very allergic to the pollen from Southern Pine trees. I have seen oak and palm trees in the pics, but are there Southern Pines too?
> 
> Basically the kids and I are great with anything Disney and DH wants a break from the parks. We did VB last year after WDW and loved it, but HHI is so much cheaper (and yes, I know, chillier) in March!
> 
> Thanks!



Do you know which exact species of pine he is allergic to? Here are the pine species found in South Carolina:

Loblolly Pine
Longleaf Pine 
Pond Pine 
Shortleaf Pine 
Slash Pine

The pine trees on HHI are mostly Loblolly Pines. Pollen season is February and early March. There is also Pond Pine, which grows in areas that are wet much of the time.

More info here:

http://www.state.sc.us/forest/reftree.htm

http://www.hhisleinfo.com/nature.htm


----------



## iloveokw

In 2011 we had to move our annual June HHI trip to March....the pollen was AWFUL!  Would never go back that time of the year again, but that's just our opinion.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Welcome to the Low Country!   Most of the pine on HHI is loblolly, but, you might find something else.   You should be over here in Savannah where we have a LOT more pines.  It's like yellow-green soup around here when it rains.

Someone up thread asked about Pinckney Island.  It's a great tour with the staff from HHI, or, self guided.  The Boss and I just did a 5 mile (2.5 out, 2.5 back) walk over there.  Be very aware that there are lots of stinging bugs there in the Summer.  Take repellant.  

Does your DH golf, or fish.  Then he will be in heaven.  History?  Send him over to Savannah.  If he likes baseball, and, you are here after April, we have a very good Class A baseball team here.  There is also a Little Theater across the bridge from the resort.  Check out their website for shows.    

If not anything else, have him walk over the bridge to the resort, take a left and walk behind the Mall and then the Pig.  There is a hidden park and WWII monument back there that is a beautiful and moving sight.  If not anything else, the walk will wear him out.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

okw2012 said:


> Do you know which exact species of pine he is allergic to? Here are the pine species found in South Carolina:
> 
> Loblolly Pine
> Longleaf Pine
> Pond Pine
> Shortleaf Pine
> Slash Pine
> 
> The pine trees on HHI are mostly Loblolly Pines. Pollen season is February and early March. There is also Pond Pine, which grows in areas that are wet much of the time.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.state.sc.us/forest/reftree.htm
> 
> http://www.hhisleinfo.com/nature.htm





Conan the Librarian said:


> Welcome to the Low Country!   Most of the pine on HHI is loblolly, but, you might find something else.   You should be over here in Savannah where we have a LOT more pines.  It's like yellow-green soup around here when it rains.
> 
> Someone up thread asked about Pinckney Island.  It's a great tour with the staff from HHI, or, self guided.  The Boss and I just did a 5 mile (2.5 out, 2.5 back) walk over there.  Be very aware that there are lots of stinging bugs there in the Summer.  Take repellant.
> 
> Does your DH golf, or fish.  Then he will be in heaven.  History?  Send him over to Savannah.  If he likes baseball, and, you are here after April, we have a very good Class A baseball team here.  There is also a Little Theater across the bridge from the resort.  Check out their website for shows.
> 
> If not anything else, have him walk over the bridge to the resort, take a left and walk behind the Mall and then the Pig.  There is a hidden park and WWII monument back there that is a beautiful and moving sight.  If not anything else, the walk will wear him out.



Thanks for the tree info, I will have him look and see... I know though that it is the "yellow soup" that we need to avoid! DH declined a job in Savannah for that reason. My brother lived in Valdosta, GA, for a bit and we visited him in Feb with the raining yellow and DH was very ill. He had to stay inside. 

If the yellow is not at HHI then we will be there with the two kidos and hope to relax a bit like we did at VB.


----------



## MEK

kristenrice said:


> Second question...we're considering a day-trip to Savanna.  We've never been there so we would like to do a "guided" tour.  I looked at some of the "on-and-off" trolley tours and those look perfect.  My question is, where EXACTLY do you go to "start" one of these tours?  How much time should we allot?  Do you need reservations and if so, how far out?  What is the approximate cost?  Parking fees?  Can/Should we bring a picnic-type lunch?  Or is there an eatery (budget and family-friendly) that you'd recommend?  Tell me everything.



My girlfriends and I did a trolley tour last October.  Savannah is about 45 -50 minutes from HHI and it is very easy to find.  I posted about my experience in a TR I did, so I copied the links for you.  We used old Town trolleys and I think they were overpriced.  We really didn't spend much time on the trolley at all.  We got off at some museums and actually walked to several of the other trolley stops.  They run from 9 to 5.  We got there around 10am and we missed the last trolley leaving the waterfront, but everything was a short walk.

Parking was free at the visitor center and the next time I go I will just get on the trolley offering the cheapest price.  They do give you a map and some lunch discount coupons.  We ate the cotton exchange, which was OK, and then visited another bar (forget the name, but its in my report).

And I apologize in advance because when I looked through it I made a lot of typos.  


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?do=newreply&p=43288621

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?do=newreply&p=43323258


----------



## belias21

We're new owners at OKW and wanted to try and score a HHI trip in April next year. Unfortunately, by the time our contract closed we were a few weeks past the 7-month window. As of right now, we're waitlisted for a short trip. 4/1-4/3

Not holding out much hope, but we'll see... Need some pixie dust.


----------



## okw2012

belias21 said:
			
		

> We're new owners at OKW and wanted to try and score a HHI trip in April next year. Unfortunately, by the time our contract closed we were a few weeks past the 7-month window. As of right now, we're waitlisted for a short trip. 4/1-4/3
> 
> Not holding out much hope, but we'll see... Need some pixie dust.



Best of luck! This is why I own at HHI in addition to OKW...


----------



## kristenrice

MEK said:


> My girlfriends and I did a trolley tour last October.  Savannah is about 45 -50 minutes from HHI and it is very easy to find.  I posted about my experience in a TR I did, so I copied the links for you.  We used old Town trolleys and I think they were overpriced.  We really didn't spend much time on the trolley at all.  We got off at some museums and actually walked to several of the other trolley stops.  They run from 9 to 5.  We got there around 10am and we missed the last trolley leaving the waterfront, but everything was a short walk.
> 
> Parking was free at the visitor center and the next time I go I will just get on the trolley offering the cheapest price.  They do give you a map and some lunch discount coupons.  We ate the cotton exchange, which was OK, and then visited another bar (forget the name, but its in my report).
> 
> And I apologize in advance because when I looked through it I made a lot of typos.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?do=newreply&p=43288621
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?do=newreply&p=43323258



Thanks!  I'll check it out.


----------



## loveswdw

We are hoping for a spring break trip since we had to cancel our upcoming fall break trip. 
We are currently waitlisted for March 31-April 5. Keeping our hopes up that it comes through!


----------



## sheliaanne

In 67 days I will be flying to HHI to meet my best friend who is flying in from Virginia.  We will be staying for 4 days - just enough to get away and relax.  Is there much to do at the resort in the winter?  We will more than likely take a day trip to Savannah as neither one of us have ever been.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sheliaanne said:


> In 67 days I will be flying to HHI to meet my best friend who is flying in from Virginia.  We will be staying for 4 days - just enough to get away and relax.  Is there much to do at the resort in the winter?  We will more than likely take a day trip to Savannah as neither one of us have ever been.



Well, it's hard to say if there's much to do.  The resort still has all their resort activities (and I got a one-on-one three hour tour of the island, and also a one-on-one tour of Pinckney one time).  When we went, the dolphin tour was running, but wear a warm jacket!  Or you can find things to do like DH did-one morning he was watching "Sports Center".  I yelled at him for watching TV while we were on vacation.  "Hey", he said "Vacation is about getting to do things you wouldn't be able to do at home-at home I couldn't watch this because I'd have to be at work."  So he was vacationing his way.


----------



## emilymad

We are looking to use our points in HHI next summer.  We have to book at the 7 month mark which is coming up.  We are not limited to one specific week.  Out of these choices what is our best chance of getting a reservation for a week in a studio?

The week before Memorial Day
2nd or 3rd week of July
2nd or 3rd week of August
2nd or 3rd week of September


----------



## kristenrice

emilymad said:


> We are looking to use our points in HHI next summer.  We have to book at the 7 month mark which is coming up.  We are not limited to one specific week.  Out of these choices what is our best chance of getting a reservation for a week in a studio?
> 
> The week before Memorial Day
> 2nd or 3rd week of July
> 2nd or 3rd week of August
> 2nd or 3rd week of September



Probably September...

I would think that July and August will be nearly impossible to get a week in a studio. There are only 21 studios in the entire resort so that, combined with the peak summer season, will make a June/July/August week nearly impossible.


----------



## mickeyplanner

kristenrice said:


> Probably September...
> 
> I would think that July and August will be nearly impossible to get a week in a studio. There are only 21 studios in the entire resort so that, combined with the peak summer season, will make a June/July/August week nearly impossible.



What are our chances of getting in at 7 months in a 1-bedroom for June 2013?  Are there more 1 bedrooms than studios at HHI?  What about 2 bedrooms?


----------



## kristenrice

mickeyplanner said:


> What are our chances of getting in at 7 months in a 1-bedroom for June 2013?  Are there more 1 bedrooms than studios at HHI?  What about 2 bedrooms?



June, July and August are the peak travel season at HHI.  It is also a very small resort.  There are 5 Grand Villas, 76 dedicated 2BR's and 21 2BR lock-offs.  The lock-off 2BR's are generally reserved as a 1BR and a studio (meaning 21 studios and 21 1BR's available), but 16 of those are in the main lodge which is the only building with an elevator.  If someone requires a wheelchair-accessible 2BR, it would be one of the 2BR lock-offs in the main lodge which would take a 1BR and a studio out of inventory.  There are no ground floor rooms in any of the buildings because they are "elevated" to prevent flood damage.  Unless you are in the main lodge, you will have at least one set of stairs to climb.

Here's my thought...when we go to WDW, we could do a studio without a problem because we could spend all day in the parks.  A lot of people are of this mindset so they, too, will snatch up studios leaving the attached 1BR's hanging.  That makes it a little easier to get a 1BR than a studio at WDW.  OTOH, at HHI, we find that we spend a lot more time in our room, just relaxing.  I have time to do the cooking that I really don't get to do at home. We do puzzles or watch movies on rainy days.  Basically, we just _relax_.  This is why I will always try to book a 1BR at HHI because we _do_ spend a lot of time in the room and I don't think we would enjoy ourselves as much in a studio.  Now, do others share my view?  Possibly...if so, perhaps the 1BR's are harder to book than the studios at HHI.  I know that the HHI studios are some of the biggest ones in all of DVC so I'm not knocking them. 

Our first trip to HHI was Easter week in 2011.  I was on the phone at 9am sharp the day our 7-month window opened and I was able to get a 1BR for 5 weeknights over spring break.  It must have been my lucky day! We ended up buying a small add-on so that we would have the 11-month window.  For next year, we are bringing my parents so we need a 2BR.  We only had enough points to book 4 nights at 11 months.  I made a backup cash reservation, planning to switch one of those nights to points at the 7 month window.  I called at noon and there were NO 2BR's available.  They had been available the day before so in a matter of three hours, they were all gone.  There are no rooms AT ALL available for that week...from studios to GV's...they were booked solid by the next day. (This is for Easter week, not the summer)  My point is, you may get lucky, but you are looking for a peak time reservation at a resort with a small number of rooms.  I wish you luck because it is a fantastic place to visit.


----------



## mickeyplanner

kristenrice said:


> June, July and August are the peak travel season at HHI.  It is also a very small resort.  There are 5 Grand Villas, 76 dedicated 2BR's and 21 2BR lock-offs.  The lock-off 2BR's are generally reserved as a 1BR and a studio (meaning 21 studios and 21 1BR's available), but 16 of those are in the main lodge which is the only building with an elevator.  If someone requires a wheelchair-accessible 2BR, it would be one of the 2BR lock-offs in the main lodge which would take a 1BR and a studio out of inventory.  There are no ground floor rooms in any of the buildings because they are "elevated" to prevent flood damage.  Unless you are in the main lodge, you will have at least one set of stairs to climb.
> 
> Here's my thought...when we go to WDW, we could do a studio without a problem because we could spend all day in the parks.  A lot of people are of this mindset so they, too, will snatch up studios leaving the attached 1BR's hanging.  That makes it a little easier to get a 1BR than a studio at WDW.  OTOH, at HHI, we find that we spend a lot more time in our room, just relaxing.  I have time to do the cooking that I really don't get to do at home. We do puzzles or watch movies on rainy days.  Basically, we just _relax_.  This is why I will always try to book a 1BR at HHI because we _do_ spend a lot of time in the room and I don't think we would enjoy ourselves as much in a studio.  Now, do others share my view?  Possibly...if so, perhaps the 1BR's are harder to book than the studios at HHI.  I know that the HHI studios are some of the biggest ones in all of DVC so I'm not knocking them.
> 
> Our first trip to HHI was Easter week in 2011.  I was on the phone at 9am sharp the day our 7-month window opened and I was able to get a 1BR for 5 weeknights over spring break.  It must have been my lucky day! We ended up buying a small add-on so that we would have the 11-month window.  For next year, we are bringing my parents so we need a 2BR.  We only had enough points to book 4 nights at 11 months.  I made a backup cash reservation, planning to switch one of those nights to points at the 7 month window.  I called at noon and there were NO 2BR's available.  They had been available the day before so in a matter of three hours, they were all gone.  There are no rooms AT ALL available for that week...from studios to GV's...they were booked solid by the next day. (This is for Easter week, not the summer)  My point is, you may get lucky, but you are looking for a peak time reservation at a resort with a small number of rooms.  I wish you luck because it is a fantastic place to visit.



Geesh, I really have to be ready to call and keep my fingers crossed that we get in.  If we don't get in at HHI then we will try to get in at BCV at WDW or just keep our backup backup plan and stay at BLT at WDW.  We really are hoping to go to HHI but I think the kids will be happy with another trip to WDW next summer.

I sure hope your waitlist over Easter comes through for you and your family.  How does a smaller contract work?  I thought you could only use the points bought on the smaller contract at the 11 month window?  Or would I be able to combine our BLT points with HHI points if we bought a smaller contract?  But until we actually get to stay at HHI, I won't be looking at any contacts anytime soon.


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Geesh, I really have to be ready to call and keep my fingers crossed that we get in.  If we don't get in at HHI then we will try to get in at BCV at WDW or just keep our backup backup plan and stay at BLT at WDW.  We really are hoping to go to HHI but I think the kids will be happy with another trip to WDW next summer.
> 
> I sure hope your waitlist over Easter comes through for you and your family.  How does a smaller contract work?  I thought you could only use the points bought on the smaller contract at the 11 month window?  Or would I be able to combine our BLT points with HHI points if we bought a smaller contract?  But until we actually get to stay at HHI, I won't be looking at any contacts anytime soon.



Banking and borrowing would do the trick, allowing you to double, triple or even quadruple your points for a given trip.


----------



## minniemomof3

We'll be going March 10-17. First trip and very excited!


----------



## MinnieGi

So excited to pop on this morning and see a 2013 thread for HHI!!  We are trying to figure out when we are going - have to fit in between beach soccer tourney, dance intensives and ccd summer weeks.  It gets harder every year to fit in vaca as the kids get older!  So now looking at late July or mid Aug for HHI.  Will post when we get the reservations done!  Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## jmpellet

Excited as we just got a match for HHI for 4/14/13-4/21/13!!


----------



## kristenrice

okw2012 said:


> Banking and borrowing would do the trick, allowing you to double, triple or even quadruple your points for a given trip.



This is exactly how we do it.  The plan is to go every three years over spring break, which is always the first full week of April.  Since we want a 1BR, this will cost us 135 points.  With our 50-point contract, we have 150 HHI points available every three years by banking one year and borrowing from the next.  We go to HHI on our "off" year from WDW.  

My family has thrown some wrenches into my plans...but that's OK.  Dad paid for an extended family trip to WDW this past June, meaning that we didn't have to use our AKV points this year.  Our next trip to HHI was supposed to be in 2016, but now, since everyone had so much fun this year, we are planning another family trip to WDW in 2016.  We'll have to use our own points for that one since we are all paying our own way this time.  So, I have to adjust and we will probably be doing HHI in 2015 instead.  This means that we will only have 100 HHI points available (but quite a few banked AKV points).  My plan is to book a studio at 11 months, just to lock in a reservation.  Then, at 7 months, I will try to get a 1BR using AKV points, but we might be "stuck" taking a 2BR.  Oh well...we'll just bring some friends.


----------



## okw2012

Finally booked our vacation at Hilton Head: March 2-9 in a 1BR. This is a surprise for my wife's birthday. I am a little anxious to see how she'll react. She normally takes a more active part in our vacation planning! Hopefully she will like the idea of going to Hilton Head in March... It will be just the two of us, I think she'll like that after spending Xmas at WDW with the kids.


----------



## tfc3rid

Just back fro ma long weekend at HHI!!!  My wife and I love it...  So quiet...  So different...  Great to just go back and forth to the beach, ride bikes, enjoy some great places to eat on the Island...  Just another great stay there...


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Finally booked our vacation at Hilton Head: March 2-9 in a 1BR. This is a surprise for my wife's birthday. I am a little anxious to see how she'll react. She normally takes a more active part in our vacation planning! Hopefully she will like the idea of going to Hilton Head in March... It will be just the two of us, I think she'll like that after spending Xmas at WDW with the kids.



My wife is soooo happy   Her best birthday present ever! Buying plane tickets tomorrow!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

okw2012 said:


> My wife is soooo happy   Her best birthday present ever! Buying plane tickets tomorrow!



 She's a lucky lady!


----------



## okw2012

ercrbc said:
			
		

> We are new owners at HHI also!  We closed a couple weeks ago and are patiently waiting for our points to load so we can schedule a week next June.  We visited for the first time in April and loved it.  We can't wait to start making annual Summer trips!



Hi guys,
Just wanted to know if you'd finalized your plans!


----------



## jheltz27

1st HHI visit June 1 to 6th. Can't wait for a relaxing vacation away from parks though ready to go back to WDW after a DLR visit.


----------



## jheltz27

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> 1st HHI visit June 1 to 6th. Can't wait for a relaxing vacation away from parks though ready to go back to WDW after a DLR visit.



Meant to mentioned this is planned. 7 month window coming up in a few weeks. This will be our 2nd overall stay as members having stayed at the Villas at the Grand Californian in May. We have stayed at VWL before renting points. So glad we took the DVC plunge.


----------



## jheltz27

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> Meant to mentioned this is planned. 7 month window coming up in a few weeks. This will be our 2nd overall stay as members having stayed at the Villas at the Grand Californian in May. We have stayed at VWL before renting points. So glad we took the DVC plunge.



Now that I'm reading about the shortage of Studios in June we may move up to last week of May but I'm worried about Memorial Day. Does it get unbearably crowded that weekend? Also, we would like to take a day trip to either Charleston or Savanna. Which is more kid friendly with 4 & 8 year old boys? Thanks.


----------



## okw2012

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> Now that I'm reading about the shortage of Studios in June we may move up to last week of May but I'm worried about Memorial Day. Does it get unbearably crowded that weekend? Also, we would like to take a day trip to either Charleston or Savanna. Which is more kid friendly with 4 & 8 year old boys? Thanks.



With kids, I'd choose Savannah: you'll save 3h of driving vs Charleston and there's plenty to do:
http://family.go.com/travel/vacations/georgia/savannah/


----------



## jheltz27

okw2012 said:
			
		

> With kids, I'd choose Savannah: you'll save 3h of driving vs Charleston and there's plenty to do:
> http://family.go.com/travel/vacations/georgia/savannah/



Thanks for the tip. We just started planning and I didn't realize Charleston was that far away. As an  architect Savannah is totally my cup of tea and the Safari looks pretty fun to let the kids experience some of that while still having fun.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyplanner

jheltz27 said:


> Meant to mentioned this is planned. 7 month window coming up in a few weeks. This will be our 2nd overall stay as members having stayed at the Villas at the Grand Californian in May. We have stayed at VWL before renting points. So glad we took the DVC plunge.


We are getting ready for the seven month window to open in November to try to book for June 2013.


----------



## emilymad

We were able to book May 18th through May 25th in a studio last week.  It is a week earlier than we usually go but we are so excited that we got the reservation!


----------



## susieq76

We are planning June 4-7th at HHI.  My 7 month window is coming soon- crossing fingers that we get it


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> With kids, I'd choose Savannah: you'll save 3h of driving vs Charleston and there's plenty to do:
> http://family.go.com/travel/vacations/georgia/savannah/



Thank you for the link, I finally had a chance to check it out.



susieq76 said:


> We are planning June 4-7th at HHI.  My 7 month window is coming soon- crossing fingers that we get it



Here's hoping you get in.    Please let me know how it goes, I want to be prepared when we try to call in next month at seven months out.


----------



## jheltz27

Does anyone know how bad Memorial Day weekend is at the resort & beach? Is it best to avoid if possible? Shoulder to shoulder on the beach is not my idea of a good time. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## soontobewed07

We are thinking about our 1st trip the first week in August. 

2 questions 

How easy is it to book if this is not your home resort? 

How crowded does it get in August?


----------



## lsutigger2

We will be at HH May 4 - May 11, 2013.  We love HH. this will be our fifth trip.  DH golfs and I sit and relax.  We have a one-bedroom booked.

My two nieces, their husbands, and my great niece - who will be almost four at the time of the trip, will be joining us in a two-bedroom from May 8 - May 11.

We are all looking forward to our trip


----------



## emilymad

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how bad Memorial Day weekend is at the resort & beach? Is it best to avoid if possible? Shoulder to shoulder on the beach is not my idea of a good time. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I have been there over Memorial Day and it was fine.  We stayed at a different resort though. You didn't have the beach to yourself by any means but we didn't feel crowded.   It makes a difference if it is high or low tide though.


----------



## pamlet

kristenrice said:
			
		

> We bought a small add-on at HHI so that we could travel the first week of April every three years and stay in a 1BR for Sunday-Thursday. We have a 15-point cushion to allow for point reallocations, but since that first week of April often falls aroound Easter, we knew we'd need the 11-month window. For next year, we offered to bring my parents along and book a 2BR. We had enough points to book 4 nights at 11 months and planned on booking the last night at 7 months. Well, my dad (God bless him!) would like to stay on Saturday night as well. So, I booked a cash reservation at 11-months for Saturday and (Easter) Sunday with the plan of switching Sunday to points (only 25!) when the 7-month window opened. Well, I work nights and didn't set my alarm so by the time I got around to calling (at noon), there were no 2BR's available for Sunday . This is the first time I have not been on the phone at 9am sharp and now I'm paying for it. I did waitlist for that one night, but I really doubt it will come through.
> 
> (I'm getting to my questions...hang on ...)
> 
> So, now our budget has jumped considerably since we will have to pay cash for two nights at a rate of about $500/night . This will be my parents' first trip to HHI. Dad loves to golf (mom just likes it) so they want to play at least one round, possibly two. I don't know the whole "handicap" thing but dad's 18-hole rounds are generally high-70's to low-80's...mom's like me and lucky if she breaks 100 . They both golf fairly regularly so there would not be an issue with etiquette or falling off a pace. What would be some good courses to try out? We're looking for a balance of affordable price, reasonable difficulty and decent amenities.
> 
> Second question...we're considering a day-trip to Savanna. We've never been there so we would like to do a "guided" tour. I looked at some of the "on-and-off" trolley tours and those look perfect. My question is, where EXACTLY do you go to "start" one of these tours? How much time should we allot? Do you need reservations and if so, how far out? What is the approximate cost? Parking fees? Can/Should we bring a picnic-type lunch? Or is there an eatery (budget and family-friendly) that you'd recommend? Tell me everything .
> 
> Third question...Nature stuff...kids love everything in the outdoors! DD's will be 7 and 9 and so I'm interested in aga-appropriate, low-cost nature "stuff". Pinckney Island? I've read very little about it but IIRC, there is a "tour" that you can do. I'm not completely against the self-guided stuff, but the kids love interacting with the naturalists at the resort so a "guided" expedition would be preferred. On our last trip, we did the dolphin tours and the girls combed the beach for "critters" but that was it. We'd like to do a little more this time.
> 
> My dad is a little concerned because he is a WDW park commando. He is "afraid" that there just won't be enough stuff to keep him occupied at HHI . I tried to explain to him that that's the beauty of this vacation....there's enough to do to keep you occupied, but not so much to do that you feel the need to go, go, go!






_Posted  from  DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## okw2012

soontobewed07 said:
			
		

> We are thinking about our 1st trip the first week in August.
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> How easy is it to book if this is not your home resort?



Not easy, and note that there are very few studios and 1BR. This is what sets HHI apart: the vast majority of rooms are dedicated 2BR. So be sure to have enough points for a 2BR if you're gonna book at 7 mo in August.



			
				soontobewed07 said:
			
		

> How crowded does it get in August?



End of August is not that crowded I believe.


----------



## okw2012

Here is the monthly update of the seasonal forecast for Hilton Head.

Still no El Nino onset, therefore a strong El Nino event is quite unlikely for this winter. Colder than average temperatures are forecasted at the world this winter, but not at HHI. Spring is now looking good as well! Above average temperature are still forecasted for the summer of 2013.

So here is my temperature forecast for 2013 in Hilton Head (issued Oct. 24th,  2012):

Jan-Feb: average
Mar-July: warmer than average
Aug: average
Sep: warmer than average
Oct-Dec: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> Not easy, and note that there are very few studios and 1BR. This is what sets HHI apart: the vast majority of rooms are dedicated 2BR. So be sure to have enough points for a 2BR if you're gonna book at 7 mo in August.
> 
> 
> 
> End of August is not that crowded I believe.



Are the majority of the 2BR, true 2BR with two queen beds in the second room or are they a 1BR and studio combined?  We are going to be trying to get into a 2BR June 23-28.  We had to change our dates due to DD dance recital.


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Are the majority of the 2BR, true 2BR with two queen beds in the second room or are they a 1BR and studio combined?  We are going to be trying to get into a 2BR June 23-28.  We had to change our dates due to DD dance recital.



There are 21 lockoff villas (1BR + 1 studio) vs 76 dedicated ("true") 2BR. Plus 5 GV. This is a small resort.


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:
			
		

> There are 21 lockoff villas (1BR + 1 studio) vs 76 dedicated ("true") 2BR. Plus 5 GV. This is a small resort.



Awesome, sounds like we have a pretty good chance of getting a true 2 br


----------



## okw2012

Hello thread followers,

Anybody wants to help Kupiecb identify the best dining options at Hilton Head?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013689&highlight=hilton+head


----------



## kristenrice

MY WAITLIST CAME THROUGH!!!



I had to call MS to get the points straightened out because they were supposed to borrow my 2014 HHI points _before_ using current AKV points (which they didn't), but it was easily fixed.

I also asked about the cash night.  When I originally booked (at 11 months), I booked Sat and Sun on cash with the intention of switching Sunday to points at 7 months. When I had to waitlist Sunday night, I had it noted that if the waitlist filled, that night should be cancelled from the cash reservation.  I was told that I had to pay a one-night deposit ($248.32 total, which included the member discount) but that was the 2012 rate.  I was told I would receive an "invoice" for the difference when the 2013 rates were released.  Well, in August, the CRO website shows the 2013 rates and a 2BR is $512 + tax.  So I figured that we'd be looking at about $400 per night with the discount.  I never received an "invoice" so I asked about it today.  I told the CM that we'd paid our 1-night deposit and I wondered how much more we will still owe since it is now only a 1-night reservation.  She told me that the reservation is PAID IN FULL.  She confirmed that the $248.32 is the CORRECT amount for that Saturday night, March 30, 2013.  You could have knocked me over with a feather.

I am so excited because I thought I was going to need about $400 for that night.  Now, I only owe my dad $125 since he paid the one-night deposit!  That $275 difference is over 10% of our budget so that is a nice unexpected savings.

I pray that our good fortune did not come about because someone was affected by Sandy and had to cancel.  We are praying for those who have lost so much and hoping that the relief efforts will be speedy and effective.


----------



## kristenrice

loveswdw said:


> We are hoping for a spring break trip since we had to cancel our upcoming fall break trip.
> We are currently waitlisted for March 31-April 5. Keeping our hopes up that it comes through!



Did yours come through?


----------



## jheltz27

Currently have a studio for Saturday, May 25th to Thursday, May 30th but we're trying to push back 1 day to the Sunday so we aren't there too much during the Memorial Day weekend. Have it wait listed but no Sunday is showing up for either that weekend or the weekend after. I guess that is due to the shortage of studios. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## okw2012

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> Currently have a studio for Saturday, May 25th to Thursday, May 30th but we're trying to push back 1 day to the Sunday so we aren't there too much during the Memorial Day weekend. Have it wait listed but no Sunday is showing up for either that weekend or the weekend after. I guess that is due to the shortage of studios. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good luck, but indeed there are few studios (and 1BR for that matter).


----------



## CarlaT

All booked check in Mon May 27, check out Sun Jun 3 in a studio. I'm on the waitlist for Sun May 26. This will be our 3rd trip to Hilton Head. Our family are me, DH and DS age 11. Can't wait! This resort is one of our favorites.
Carla


----------



## susieq76

All booked!  We have a 2BR villa for June 3rd to June 7th!  YAY!!!!


----------



## loveswdw

kristenrice said:


> Did yours come through?



Unfortunately no. I've been checking online every day (sometimes more than once a day) for reservations and nada. 1BR, studio and 2BR all keep showing as none available. Our waitlist is still there. I'm really not holding out much hope that it will come through. Seems to be a very popular time for DHHIR. Probably if we needed a 2BR it would be easier. But with only 4 of us, I don't want to spend the extra points. 

I am happy your waitlist came through!  I'll just keep hoping.


----------



## jheltz27

CarlaT said:
			
		

> All booked check in Mon May 27, check out Sun Jun 3 in a studio. I'm on the waitlist for Sun May 26. This will be our 3rd trip to Hilton Head. Our family are me, DH and DS age 11. Can't wait! This resort is one of our favorites.
> Carla



Now have 2 waitlists - neither have a Sunday available. Both May 26th & June 2nd. What is the deal with the lack of Sunday rooms? I have a Studio for Sunday the 26th but was hoping to move it back 1 day.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jheltz27

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Hilton Head Island 2013 guests
> 
> May
> -----
> 
> June
> -----
> ?? ercrbc@
> 01 jheltz27 1-6@



I'm booked for May 25 -30th right now but hoping to shift to 26th-31st.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## loveswdw

jheltz27 said:


> What is the deal with the lack of Sunday rooms?



I'm betting its the point value change. Friday & Saturday nights are still a lot more points at HHI (close to double). So lots of folks check in on Sunday so they don't eat up those extra points on Saturday.


----------



## kristenrice

loveswdw said:


> I'm betting its the point value change. Friday & Saturday nights are still a lot more points at HHI (close to double). So lots of folks check in on Sunday so they don't eat up those extra points on Saturday.



Exactly!  We have a cash room booked on Saturday, March 29 (2BR) and our price is $249.  If we wanted to use points, it would be 35!  In theory, we could rent those points for $10 each and come out $100 ahead.  The weekend points at HHI are a little ridiculous, especially considering how reasonable the cash rate is.


----------



## loveswdw

kristenrice said:


> Exactly!  We have a cash room booked on Saturday, March 29 (2BR) and our price is $249.  If we wanted to use points, it would be 35!  In theory, we could rent those points for $10 each and come out $100 ahead.  The weekend points at HHI are a little ridiculous, especially considering how reasonable the cash rate is.



Wow! Are the cash rates for the 2BR cheaper because there are more of them? When I asked about a member cash rate for a 1BR that same night they quoted me over $350. I wasn't willing to pay that for a cash night for March as the one we had to cancel this October was only $148 total. We decided to forego the weekend nights and just stay 5 nights on points (if the waitlist comes through).

Wonder why the 2BR would be cheaper than a 1BR?


----------



## kristenrice

loveswdw said:


> Wow! Are the cash rates for the 2BR cheaper because there are more of them? When I asked about a member cash rate for a 1BR that same night they quoted me over $350. I wasn't willing to pay that for a cash night for March as the one we had to cancel this October was only $148 total. We decided to forego the weekend nights and just stay 5 nights on points (if the waitlist comes through).
> 
> Wonder why the 2BR would be cheaper than a 1BR?



Ya know...I am still wondering the same thing...

When we booked our room, I did it at 11-months out.  The season changes (at least on the points side) on April 1 so I thought the cash rate was still in the "cheaper" season as well.  This happens to be Easter weekend so I am wondering if they made it a "premium" on the cash side once they released the 2013 prices.

The rate on the CRO website for our night shows $510 rack rate so our price is WAY below that amount.  I specifically asked the CM, even pointing out the current rack rate, if our total was correct.  She told me that, "Yes, you got a great rate and your room is paid in full".  I don't know if this is because we booked back in 2012 (when the end of March didn't fall around Easter?) or if it just isn't correct.  I told my dad that if they tell us that we owe another $150 at check in, I won't be surprised and I won't argue it.  I still think our rate is an error, but since it is currently in our favor (and I have attempted to point it out...repeatedly!), I won't be upset if they catch it and make us pay the difference.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

As of right now, we will be in HHI June 9-14.  Can't wait to be back home!!!


----------



## txsoccermom

REALLY excited about looking at a trip to HHI!  Trying to plan a trip this summer....read thru the 2012 posts (thank you for all of those ).  Here are my questions:

1.  With the limited availability of studios and 1 BR,  how difficult is it to book them for the summer?  

2.  Should I book 1 nite at a time, or all 5-6 nts in 1 reservation?  1st time booking a DVC trip!

3.  Is the Pirate BBQ still Tues nite and Shrimp boil still Thurs nites?

4.  What time of day does the DVC dolphin tour usually start and it's about 2 hrs, correct?

5.  If you combined a trip here with a few days at WDW, which one would you do 1st and why?  Was thinking of Mon - Fri/Sat at HHI.

6.  Fireworks - specific nites in the summer, or every nite?  Certain bldgs/locations best to view them at?  Would love to be on our balcony if possible.

TIA


----------



## CarlaT

jheltz27 said:


> Now have 2 waitlists - neither have a Sunday available. Both May 26th & June 2nd. What is the deal with the lack of Sunday rooms? I have a Studio for Sunday the 26th but was hoping to move it back 1 day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Our original planned dates were to check in Jun2, but since I saw that date was unavailable, we decided week of Memorial Day. Wasn't sure if the rest of the week of Jun2 would be hard to get. Either way I wanted to check in on a Sun. Also in June we enjoy the Tues night fireworks. I don't think they do them the Tues after Memorial Day, not sure.
Anyway we are still excited to go back to HH and keeping fingers crossed for the waitlist to come thru.


----------



## susieq76

txsoccermom said:


> 3.  Is the Pirate BBQ still Tues nite and Shrimp boil still Thurs nites?
> 
> 4.  What time of day does the DVC dolphin tour usually start and it's about 2 hrs, correct?
> 
> 6.  Fireworks - specific nites in the summer, or every nite?  Certain bldgs/locations best to view them at?  Would love to be on our balcony if possible.
> 
> TIA




I am curious about these things as well- anyone know the answers?


----------



## okw2012

susieq76 said:
			
		

> I am curious about these things as well- anyone know the answers?



My advice in a case like this is: call the resort, they're very friendly. Then post the answers of course!


----------



## okw2012

Here is the monthly update of the seasonal forecast for Hilton Head.

a weak El Nino might be developing, but a strong El Nino event is quite unlikely for this winter. Colder than average temperatures are forecasted at the world this winter, but not at HHI. Spring is looking good! Above average temperature are also forecasted for the first half of the summer of 2013.

So here is my temperature forecast for 2013 in Hilton Head (issued Nov. 20th,  2012):

Jan-Feb: average
Mar-July: warmer than average
Aug-Dec: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> Here is the monthly update of the seasonal forecast for Hilton Head.
> 
> a weak El Nino might be developing, but a strong El Nino event is quite unlikely for this winter. Colder than average temperatures are forecasted at the world this winter, but not at HHI. Spring is looking good! Above average temperature are also forecasted for the first half of the summer of 2013.
> 
> So here is my temperature forecast for 2013 in Hilton Head (issued Nov. 20th,  2012):
> 
> Jan-Feb: average
> Mar-July: warmer than average
> Aug-Dec: average
> 
> These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.
> 
> More details here:
> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/climate/outlook.php?wfo=chs&site=384169



Thanks for the update, sounds like we are going to be on the receiving end on both extremes.  We will be in Disney World in January 2013 and heres hoping on Friday at seven months I can get us in HHI for June 2013.


----------



## helenk

I am so hoping that I can book a 2 bedroom for 6/22-6/29, I keep checking the dates each day as I get closer to my 7 month window this Thursday.  It seems like the first day of the window books right away.  I checked today and 6/20 is booked but nothing the rest of the week, tomorrow I'm sure 6/21 will be booked.  I'll wait list but I wonder if anything will come through.


----------



## okw2012

helenk said:
			
		

> I am so hoping that I can book a 2 bedroom for 6/22-6/29, I keep checking the dates each day as I get closer to my 7 month window this Thursday.  It seems like the first day of the window books right away.  I checked today and 6/20 is booked but nothing the rest of the week, tomorrow I'm sure 6/21 will be booked.  I'll wait list but I wonder if anything will come through.



Best of luck!


----------



## mickeyplanner

helenk said:


> I am so hoping that I can book a 2 bedroom for 6/22-6/29, I keep checking the dates each day as I get closer to my 7 month window this Thursday.  It seems like the first day of the window books right away.  I checked today and 6/20 is booked but nothing the rest of the week, tomorrow I'm sure 6/21 will be booked.  I'll wait list but I wonder if anything will come through.


We are both doing the same thing checking on our dates for a 2 bedroom.  I hope everything works out for you tomorrow morning.  Then I will be calling on Black Friday for our stay June 23-29.  If we can't get in, I am not going to waitlist I am just going to book us for the BEach Club instead.  SW released airfare this week and I don't want the prices to go up on flights waiting on a wait list for HHI that might not come through.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Looks like we will not be going to HHI in 2013. This will be the first year in several years we haven't been there. DD is getting married in May and we've given her points to use for her honeymoon at AKV. Plus we're getting a PAP with plans to return to WDW next Oct. to get two visits off the passes. Finally the week after DD's wedding we're going to St. Simons island. So I guess we won't be going to HHI next year, just not enough points.  But the good thing is DW has been bugging me for years to take her to the Outer Banks for a week, so hopefully we will do that instead. But it is kind of sad, we will be missing out on HHI next year.


----------



## helenk

mickeyplanner said:


> We are both doing the same thing checking on our dates for a 2 bedroom.  I hope everything works out for you tomorrow morning.  Then I will be calling on Black Friday for our stay June 23-29.  If we can't get in, I am not going to waitlist I am just going to book us for the BEach Club instead.  SW released airfare this week and I don't want the prices to go up on flights waiting on a wait list for HHI that might not come through.



Now today I checked and 6/21 was not booked this morning, hopefully that is a good sign.  I'd love to go to WDW if I can't get into HHI, but DIL does not like WDW in summer and I'd like to do a family vacation this year. I checked RCI and there is inventory available going that route, it maybe something to consider.  But I will just keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow. I will be up bright and early!


----------



## okw2012

WolfpackFan said:
			
		

> Looks like we will not be going to HHI in 2013. This will be the first year in several years we haven't been there. DD is getting married in May and we've given her points to use for her honeymoon at AKV. Plus we're getting a PAP with plans to return to WDW next Oct. to get two visits off the passes. Finally the week after DD's wedding we're going to St. Simons island. So I guess we won't be going to HHI next year, just not enough points.  But the good thing is DW has been bugging me for years to take her to the Outer Banks for a week, so hopefully we will do that instead. But it is kind of sad, we will be missing out on HHI next year.



Sorry to hear that. I've updated the roll call.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Are wait listed for one night in early June... hope it comes through. We want to try hh on our was back from wdw as next year we would like to possibly use all our points there... praying it comes through for any room at all...


----------



## okw2012

disneydreaming92701 said:
			
		

> Are wait listed for one night in early June... hope it comes through. We want to try hh on our was back from wdw as next year we would like to possibly use all our points there... praying it comes through for any room at all...



When exactly?


----------



## mickeyplanner

helenk said:


> Now today I checked and 6/21 was not booked this morning, hopefully that is a good sign.  I'd love to go to WDW if I can't get into HHI, but DIL does not like WDW in summer and I'd like to do a family vacation this year. I checked RCI and there is inventory available going that route, it maybe something to consider.  But I will just keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow. I will be up bright and early!


 Here's hoping you get in tomorrow. Please post and let us know.


----------



## helenk

We are booked!!!!  Saturday June 22nd to Saturday June 29th, so excited.  I went on a 8:00am and booked I was so nervous entering all of the names I was afraid while I was doing that someone else may have gotten my rooms.
Depending on my son's vacation schedule we may have to drop June 22nd and arrive on June 23rd, but I can make that decision after the New Year.
We have not been to HHI since 1995, I am looking forward to enjoying a week of relaxing and enjoying the beach with my son, daughter in-law and 2 grandchildren


----------



## okw2012

Cool!


----------



## okw2012

Double digit dance


----------



## helenk

I talked to my son last night and we decided that arriving on Sunday June 23 would work better for them with 2 children.  So instead of waiting and holding a room we would not use, I went in today and checked for availability and June 23-June 29 was there.  I cancelled 6/22-6/29 and rebooked for 6/23-6/29 this way we can leave Saturday, drive half or a bit more than half way down and arrive Sunday fresh and ready to enjoy HHI.
I was really surprised at the availabilty considering the days leading up to my booking window were not promising.


----------



## jheltz27

helenk said:
			
		

> I talked to my son last night and we decided that arriving on Sunday June 23 would work better for them with 2 children.  So instead of waiting and holding a room we would not use, I went in today and checked for availability and June 23-June 29 was there.  I cancelled 6/22-6/29 and rebooked for 6/23-6/29 this way we can leave Saturday, drive half or a bit more than half way down and arrive Sunday fresh and ready to enjoy HHI.
> I was really surprised at the availabilty considering the days leading up to my booking window were not promising.



Congrats. Were you booking a 1 BR or studio? I understand this being a small resort that both are very limited, especially for a Sunday arrival since the points are cheaper. We are booked for late May on a Saturday arrival but also have that Sunday arrival and the next Sunday on waitlists. Like you said, it just makes it easier getting there and enjoying it with a 12-13 hour drive. Though we'll probably leave Friday afternoon if the waitlists don't come thru. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## WolfpackFan

Add us back to the 2013 HHI list. Changed our reservations to Sept. 1-6. I was thinking we would have to cancel because of not enough points but by staying at OKW for our Oct. trip next year, we'll still have enough to do Daughter's honeymoon plus HHI in Sept. in a Studio.


----------



## okw2012

WolfpackFan said:
			
		

> Add us back to the 2013 HHI list. Changed our reservations to Sept. 1-6. I was thinking we would have to cancel because of not enough points but by staying at OKW for our Oct. trip next year, we'll still have enough to do Daughter's honeymoon plus HHI in Sept. in a Studio.



Welcome back!


----------



## helenk

jheltz27 said:


> Congrats. Were you booking a 1 BR or studio? I understand this being a small resort that both are very limited, especially for a Sunday arrival since the points are cheaper. We are booked for late May on a Saturday arrival but also have that Sunday arrival and the next Sunday on waitlists. Like you said, it just makes it easier getting there and enjoying it with a 12-13 hour drive. Though we'll probably leave Friday afternoon if the waitlists don't come thru. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I booked a 2 bedroom. It will give us enough room for 3 adults and 2 children, and no one will have to sleep on the pull out sofa.  Master bedroom will have daughter in law and son and grandson who will be 1 and can sleep in a pack and play, 2nd bedroom will be me and my granddaughter who will be 5 .  
When I just check my dates this evening, just for fun, I noticed that Sunday 6/23 and Monday 6/24 are no longer available.
I would love to arrive Saturday, I have the points, but we decided with the 2 younger children driving straight through from PA would not be a good idea.


----------



## helenk

WolfpackFan said:


> Add us back to the 2013 HHI list. Changed our reservations to Sept. 1-6. I was thinking we would have to cancel because of not enough points but by staying at OKW for our Oct. trip next year, we'll still have enough to do Daughter's honeymoon plus HHI in Sept. in a Studio.



Congrats!  Don't you just love the low points at OKW.  I was not going to take a trip this December because I had been in May and October, but I had 57 pts in my VWL contract, I booked 12/7-12/12, 5 nights, 56 points. My first stay in OKW but I am excited to try a new resort and best of all I'll be in WDW.


----------



## Simp88

DH and I will be there for our anniversary March 2-6th!


----------



## happyann79

Trying to plan my first hh trip in march!


----------



## jheltz27

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> Currently have a studio for Saturday, May 25th to Thursday, May 30th but we're trying to push back 1 day to the Sunday so we aren't there too much during the Memorial Day weekend. Have it wait listed but no Sunday is showing up for either that weekend or the weekend after. I guess that is due to the shortage of studios. Fingers crossed.



Woo hoo. Waitlist came thru for Sunday, June 2 arrival - departing Friday, June 7.  Never got an email or anything from DVC MS but just happened to check today and noticed my points remaining had changed. Still have the waitlist active for 5/26 to 5/31 but doubt that comes thru. This probably works better avoiding Memorial Day.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## okw2012

Simp88 said:
			
		

> DH and I will be there for our anniversary March 2-6th!



Great 
We arrive the same date, will see you there!


----------



## gardengirl628

We are booked for a 2 BR April 15-19.  This will be our first trip to HHI.  Having fun planning.


----------



## mickeyplanner

helenk said:


> I booked a 2 bedroom. It will give us enough room for 3 adults and 2 children, and no one will have to sleep on the pull out sofa.  Master bedroom will have daughter in law and son and grandson who will be 1 and can sleep in a pack and play, 2nd bedroom will be me and my granddaughter who will be 5 .
> When I just check my dates this evening, just for fun, I noticed that Sunday 6/23 and Monday 6/24 are no longer available.
> I would love to arrive Saturday, I have the points, but we decided with the 2 younger children driving straight through from PA would not be a good idea.



You lucked out because when I called at 9am on November 23, I had to be put on a wait list for June 23-June 28th for a two bedroom.  I am hoping it comes through soon.  Otherwise I was able to get us in at the BEach Club instead but my DH really wanted to save on flights and drive to HHI instead of going to WDW.



jheltz27 said:


> Woo hoo. Waitlist came thru for Sunday, June 2 arrival - departing Friday, June 7.  Never got an email or anything from DVC MS but just happened to check today and noticed my points remaining had changed. Still have the waitlist active for 5/26 to 5/31 but doubt that comes thru. This probably works better avoiding Memorial Day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



How long did it take for your wait list to come through?  I am hoping we hear something soon on ours.


----------



## susieq76

jheltz27 said:


> Woo hoo. Waitlist came thru for Sunday, June 2 arrival - departing Friday, June 7.  Never got an email or anything from DVC MS but just happened to check today and noticed my points remaining had changed. Still have the waitlist active for 5/26 to 5/31 but doubt that comes thru. This probably works better avoiding Memorial Day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We will be there the 3rd through the 7th!  Can't wait!


----------



## festus105

Will be spending this coming Saturday evening at HH on the way down to WDW... never been to HH... are there any Saturday activities going on during the offseason? A character meal or anything? 

Thanks, 

Ken


----------



## jheltz27

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> How long did it take for your wait list to come through?  I am hoping we hear something soon on ours.



About 3 to 4 weeks. It might have been sooner - I never got an email notifying me it had been accepted. Is that normal? Just became members last year so this is our 1st waitlist experience.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyplanner

jheltz27 said:


> About 3 to 4 weeks. It might have been sooner - I never got an email notifying me it had been accepted. Is that normal? Just became members last year so this is our 1st waitlist experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We are new DVC members too so this whole waitlist thing is new to us.  Where did you buy into?  We bought a resale at BLT.

I hope we hear on our waitlist before the holiday season.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi everyone!  

My DH (Bob) and myself (Heather ) will be driving down to HHI from Pittsburgh and staying May 12 - May 17th! 

I'm so excited! We are hoping to take a day trip to Savannah and possibly a day trip to Charleston. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to see/do or recommend one over the other? 



okw2012 said:


> I am making an alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, would appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:
> 
> http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hilton-head-resort/activities
> 
> Things to do in Hilton Head:
> 
> "A"
> Arcade
> Arts & crafts
> 
> "B"
> BBQ
> Beach
> Biking
> Bingo
> Bird watching
> Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore
> 
> "C"
> Campfire
> Charleston day trip
> Coastal discovery museum http://www.coastaldiscovery.org
> Cookies and lemonade at checkin
> 
> "D"
> Dolphin tour
> 
> "E"
> Evening of magic
> Eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale
> 
> "F"
> Fireworks
> Fishing
> Food & Wine festival (1st week of March)
> 
> "G"
> Gelato at Wexford Village
> Ghost stories
> Golf
> 
> "H"
> Hammock
> Hidden Mickeys
> 
> "I"
> Ibis watching - on the pier at the center of the resort
> 
> "J"
> Juggling
> 
> "K"
> Kayak
> Kids night out
> 
> "L"
> Low country shrimp grill
> 
> "M"
> Marshes secrets
> Marshmallow
> Movie
> 
> "N"?
> 
> "O"
> Osprey watching - circling overhead
> 
> "P"
> Pin trading
> Ping pong
> Playgrounds
> Pool
> Pool table
> 
> "Q"?
> 
> "R"
> Relax and recharge
> 
> 
> "S"
> Savannah day trip
> Scavenger hunt
> Shadow
> Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
> Shop til you drop
> Star gazing
> Storytelling
> Sunrises and sunsets
> 
> "T"
> Tennis
> 
> "U"?
> 
> "V"?
> 
> "W"
> Walking on the beach
> Watch the nature
> Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
> Workout
> 
> "X"?
> 
> "Y"
> Yatzee...games are available
> 
> "Z"
> Ziplining



This is such a great list! Where is there ziplining located, and what is the "Evening of Magic" all about? Is that an event? 

Does anyone have restaurant suggestions, or anything else that they  recommend doing? I am a planner and this trip seems like a "show up and enjoy" kind of trip! I need something to do to make these next few months go by a little faster!


----------



## chum

Please put me me down for another 365 days on HHI for 2013!

Love these extended stays. 

Too bad it's not at the DVC resort.


----------



## chum

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> My DH (Bob) and myself (Heather ) will be driving down to HHI from Pittsburgh and staying May 12 - May 17th!
> 
> I'm so excited! We are hoping to take a day trip to Savannah and possibly a day trip to Charleston. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to see/do or recommend one over the other?
> 
> This is such a great list! Where is there ziplining located, and what is the "Evening of Magic" all about? Is that an event?
> 
> Does anyone have restaurant suggestions, or anything else that they  recommend doing? I am a planner and this trip seems like a "show up and enjoy" kind of trip! I need something to do to make these next few months go by a little faster!



Savannah is an easier day trip as it eats up about two hours of travel time where Charleston is 4.5 hrs total.
Both are great lowcountry cities though Charleston is ranked the #1 US city by Conde Nast.  http://www.cntraveler.com/cities/charleston
Beaufort is nice and takes 45 min to get there.

This area has a ton of history from the revolution through the civil war and it's hard not to be intrigued.
Enjoy your visit!


----------



## okw2012

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> My DH (Bob) and myself (Heather ) will be driving down to HHI from Pittsburgh and staying May 12 - May 17th!
> 
> This is such a great list! Where is there ziplining located, and what is the "Evening of Magic" all about? Is that an event?



For ziplining:

http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com

Then there are two separate magic activities offered at the resort, both with B'Lou:

The Mental World of B'Lou:
Does B'Lou know what YOU are thinking? Find out at this fun presentation of mind-reading mysteries and amusements!

Sorcerers Secrets with B'Lou:
Learn some tricks of the trade and amaze your friends! Ages 8+



> Does anyone have restaurant suggestions, or anything else that they  recommend doing? I am a planner and this trip seems like a "show up and enjoy" kind of trip! I need something to do to make these next few months go by a little faster!



There is a separate thread on the subject:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013689&highlight=hilton+head


----------



## jheltz27

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> We are new DVC members too so this whole waitlist thing is new to us.  Where did you buy into?  We bought a resale at BLT.
> 
> I hope we hear on our waitlist before the holiday season.



We bought direct at SSR - closed on 1/10/12. We stayed at the Villas at Grand Californian in May on our 1st trip but we've stayed at VWL on rented points a few years ago with family. Only wish we would have bought sooner... and more points obviously.  I plan to win the online sweepstakes so I'll have 500 more to blow the next 3 years. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## loveswdw

OKW2012 for your alphabetical list:

"H"
Horseshoes
Harbor Town

"L"
Lighthouse

"M"
Mini golf

"N"
Nature walk

"S"
Sea Pines
Shells/Shelling (would this qualify as beach?)

"U"
Unbirthday Party


----------



## okw2012

loveswdw said:
			
		

> OKW2012 for your alphabetical list:
> 
> "H"
> Horseshoes
> Harbor Town
> 
> "L"
> Lighthouse
> 
> "M"
> Mini golf
> 
> "N"
> Nature walk
> 
> "S"
> Sea Pines
> Shells/Shelling (would this qualify as beach?)
> 
> "U"
> Unbirthday Party



Thanks, will add most. But I've been told that unbirthday parties are a thing of the past... of course you could throw your own private unbirthday party!


----------



## okw2012

I am updating my alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, and appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:

http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hilton-head-resort/activities

Things to do in Hilton Head:

"A"
Arcade
Arts & crafts

"B"
BBQ
Beach
Biking
Bingo
Bird watching
Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore

"C"
Campfire
Charleston day trip
Coastal discovery museum http://www.coastaldiscovery.org
Cookies and lemonade at checkin

"D"
Dolphin tour

"E"
Evening of magic
Eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale

"F"
Fireworks
Fishing
Food & Wine festival (1st week of March)

"G"
Gelato at Wexford Village
Ghost stories
Golf

"H"
Hammock
Harbor Town
Hidden Mickeys
Horseshoes

"I"
Ibis watching - on the pier at the center of the resort

"J"
Juggling

"K"
Kayak
Kids night out

"L"
Lighthouse
Low country shrimp grill

"M"
Marshes secrets
Marshmallow
Mini golf
Movie

"N"
Nature walk

"O"
Osprey watching - circling overhead

"P"
Pin trading
Ping pong
Playgrounds
Pool
Pool table

"Q"?

"R"
Relax and recharge

"S"
Savannah day trip
Scavenger hunt
Sea Pines
Shadow
Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
Shelling
Shop til you drop
Star gazing
Storytelling
Sunrises and sunsets

"T"
Tennis

"U"?

"V"?

"W"
Walking on the beach
Watch the nature
Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
Workout

"X"?

"Y"
Yatzee...games are available

"Z"
Ziplining
http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com/


----------



## loveswdw

okw2012 said:


> Thanks, will add most. But I've been told that unbirthday parties are a thing of the past... of course you could throw your own private unbirthday party!



Oh, that's a shame. My boys enjoyed the Unbirthday Party. Free cake!


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My DH (Bob) and myself (Heather ) will be driving down to HHI from Pittsburgh and staying May 12 - May 17th!
> 
> I am a planner and this trip seems like a "show up and enjoy" kind of trip! I need something to do to make these next few months go by a little faster!



We will be traveling from PIttsburgh to HHI too if our waitlist comes through for June.  Are you planning on driving straight through or stopping over night somewhere?  I would love to know about your travel route plans to help with plannign our drive down. 



okw2012 said:


> For ziplining:
> 
> http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com
> 
> Then there are two separate magic activities offered at the resort, both with B'Lou:
> 
> The Mental World of B'Lou:
> Does B'Lou know what YOU are thinking? Find out at this fun presentation of mind-reading mysteries and amusements!
> 
> Sorcerers Secrets with B'Lou:
> Learn some tricks of the trade and amaze your friends! Ages 8+
> 
> 
> 
> There is a separate thread on the subject:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013689&highlight=hilton+head



Thanks for all the information. You are so informative. 



jheltz27 said:


> We bought direct at SSR - closed on 1/10/12. We stayed at the Villas at Grand Californian in May on our 1st trip but we've stayed at VWL on rented points a few years ago with family. Only wish we would have bought sooner... and more points obviously.  I plan to win the online sweepstakes so I'll have 500 more to blow the next 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good Luck on winning more points, I am up to 300 points so far if we happen to w in   I know what you mean about wanting more points we have a 200 point contract and I am sure once our kids get older we will need more points.


----------



## rusafee1183

I think I am going to call and make a room request today. Does anyone have any specific room suggestions for a 1BR? I have seen marsh view and canal/marsh view but no specific room numbers. 

I have never made a room request before! Hopefully we'll get a good one! 



mickeyplanner said:


> We will be traveling from PIttsburgh to HHI too if our waitlist comes through for June.  Are you planning on driving straight through or stopping over night somewhere?  I would love to know about your travel route plans to help with plannign our drive down.



Hi neighbor!  

We are still undecided about what to do on the way down. I think we'll definitely stop, but at this point it's just a matter of where. 

I asked the question a few months ago for suggestions on where to stop along the way, but we still haven't decided what to do yet. 

Here's a link, so maybe you can get some good ideas! I think I may "bump" it to see if I can get any other tips! 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2987811


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> I think I am going to call and make a room request today. Does anyone have any specific room suggestions for a 1BR? I have seen marsh view and canal/marsh view but no specific room numbers.
> 
> I have never made a room request before! Hopefully we'll get a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi neighbor!
> 
> We are still undecided about what to do on the way down. I think we'll definitely stop, but at this point it's just a matter of where.
> 
> I asked the question a few months ago for suggestions on where to stop along the way, but we still haven't decided what to do yet.
> 
> Here's a link, so maybe you can get some good ideas! I think I may "bump" it to see if I can get any other tips!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2987811



Thanks for the link, I posted it on so let's see if anyone has anything else to add.


----------



## rusafee1183

mickeyplanner said:


> Thanks for the link, I posted it on so let's see if anyone has anything else to add.



   

I thought the gem place sounded kind of cool, but I'm not completely sold on it yet.


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> I thought the gem place sounded kind of cool, but I'm not completely sold on it yet.



It sounds like a great idea once our kids are bigger but should be fun for you and yoru husband.


----------



## kmc33

We are planning to travel from Pittsburgh to Hilton Head too.  We want to go in August (4-10).  We have never been there before and are hoping to get a 1 BR villa at the 7 month mark. Not sure if that is going to be difficult to get at 7 months, but will give it a try.


----------



## mickeyplanner

kmc33 said:


> We are planning to travel from Pittsburgh to Hilton Head too.  We want to go in August (4-10).  We have never been there before and are hoping to get a 1 BR villa at the 7 month mark. Not sure if that is going to be difficult to get at 7 months, but will give it a try.



Good Luck to you.    I am waitlisted for a 2 BR villa June 23-28 and I called at 9am on November 23.  Maybe try doing it online at 8am?  I think some people had better success with that.


----------



## rusafee1183

kmc33 said:


> We are planning to travel from Pittsburgh to Hilton Head too.  We want to go in August (4-10).  We have never been there before and are hoping to get a 1 BR villa at the 7 month mark. Not sure if that is going to be difficult to get at 7 months, but will give it a try.





mickeyplanner said:


> Good Luck to you.    I am waitlisted for a 2 BR villa June 23-28 and I called at 9am on November 23.  Maybe try doing it online at 8am?  I think some people had better success with that.





Good luck to you both! I was relieved to get a 1br at our 7 month mark, but I went back in a week or so later and it was booked solid!


----------



## watkinsme

We are going to HHI Jan 18-21st.  We have never been, but we had points we needed to use and HHI is pretty close to us (we live in Charleston)


----------



## okw2012

watkinsme said:
			
		

> We are going to HHI Jan 18-21st.  We have never been, but we had points we needed to use and HHI is pretty close to us (we live in Charleston)



Great, you can have the privilege of doing the 1st 2013 HHI PTR!


----------



## disneybride96

We are hoping for October 6-11 if we have some 7 month luck! 

It will be out second trip to HHR. Great relaxing trip, but this time I have a goal to see more of the south. Maybe Savannah or Daufuskie island.


----------



## okw2012

I am updating my alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, and appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:

http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hi...ort/activities

Things to do in Hilton Head:


"A"
Arcade
Arts & crafts

"B"
BBQ
Beach
Biking
Bingo
Bird watching
Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore

"C"
Campfire
Charleston day trip
Civil War history
Coastal discovery museum http://www.coastaldiscovery.org
Cookies and lemonade at checkin

"D"
Dolphin tour

"E"
Early bird deals at most restaurants
Evening of magic
Eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale

"F"
Fireworks
Fishing
Food & Wine festival (1st week of March)

"G"
Gelato at Wexford Village
Ghost stories
Golf
Gullah history

"H"
Hammock
Happy Hour drink & eat deals
Harbor Town
Hidden Mickeys
Horseshoes

"I"
Ibis watching - on the pier at the center of the resort

"J"
Juggling

"K"
Kayak
Kids night out

"L"
Lighthouse
Live music @ many restaurants
Low country shrimp grill

"M"
Marshes secrets
Marshmallow
Mental World of B'Lou
Mini golf
Movie

"N"
Nature walk

"O"
Osprey watching - circling overhead

"P"
Pin trading
Ping pong
Playgrounds
Pool
Pool table

"Q"?

"R"
Relax and recharge
Rocking chairs

"S"
Savannah day trip
Scavenger hunt
Sea Pines
Shadow
Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
Shelling
Shop til you drop
Sorcerers Secrets with B'Lou
Star gazing
Storytelling
Sunrises and sunsets

"T"
Tennis

"U"?

"V"?

"W"
Walking on the beach
Watch the nature
Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
Workout

"X"?

"Y"
Yatzee...games are available

"Z"
Ziplining
http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com/


----------



## rusafee1183

I am starting to think that if we love HHI after our trip that we will add on here! Do the owners feel like the higher MF's are worth it? 

My friend is geting married in April 2014 and is almost 100% sure that it will be at HHI. How difficult is it to get a room at 7 months in early April if we aren't able to add on before then? 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## okw2012

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I am starting to think that if we love HHI after our trip that we will add on here! Do the owners feel like the higher MF's are worth it?
> 
> My friend is geting married in April 2014 and is almost 100% sure that it will be at HHI. How difficult is it to get a room at 7 months in early April if we aren't able to add on before then?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



HHI is a small resort where most units are true 2BR (not lock-off). So if  you're likely to often want something else than a 2BR, you might be out of luck at 7 mo, especially during Summer.


----------



## kristenrice

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> I am starting to think that if we love HHI after our trip that we will add on here! Do the owners feel like the higher MF's are worth it?
> 
> My friend is geting married in April 2014 and is almost 100% sure that it will be at HHI. How difficult is it to get a room at 7 months in early April if we aren't able to add on before then?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



Our kid have spring break. The first full week of April every year. In 2011, we got lucky and got a 1BR for 5 nights at the 7 month mark without a wait list.  We bought an add-on but decided on a 2BR for our 2013 trip. I was able to book 4 nights with points at 11 months, but when I tried to book the 5th night at 7 months, it was unavailable by the time I called.

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> I am starting to think that if we love HHI after our trip that we will add on here! Do the owners feel like the higher MF's are worth it?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good question, I hope someone weighs in on the dues?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

okw2012 said:


> I am updating my alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, and appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:
> 
> http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hi...ort/activities
> 
> Things to do in Hilton Head:
> 
> "S"
> Savannah day trip
> Scavenger hunt
> Sea Pines
> Shadow
> Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
> Shelling
> Shop til you drop
> Sorcerers Secrets with B'Lou
> Star gazing
> Storytelling
> Sunrises and sunsets
> 
> 
> THanks for listing Star Gazing.  Living in Savannah, I am not use to just looking at the sky outside.  I am use to going out 50 or so miles.
> 
> HHI actually can be quite dark.  Not perfect, but, nice indeed.


----------



## dwelty

Figured you all would know if there is a sleeper chair in the two bedroom Villas at HHI.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## okw2012

dwelty said:
			
		

> Figured you all would know if there is a sleeper chair in the two bedroom Villas at HHI.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, no sleeper chair at HHI as far as I know.


----------



## IggyLans

Our first HHI trip is July 3-July 9, 2013!


----------



## rusafee1183

IggyLans said:


> Our first HHI trip is July 3-July 9, 2013!





Do you own there, or did you just get really lucky with a summer reservation?


----------



## JVL1018

I definitely think the higher dues are worth it..if you have your heart set on a popular time and/or if you want something other then a 2 bedroom.
My brother and sister in law waitlisted for July, 7 months put, and it never came through. 
They paid cash for the week. I booked at 11 months, waitlisted a couple of days at 7 months(1 bedroom) because i didnt have enough HH points, and was lucky and got it. Only because I waitlisted each of the nights separately since I only needed two.

If you can't get in at your favorite WDW resort, you have a bunch of others to use your points at, in HH, you only have the one option, so for me, I'll pay the higher dues.

I only wish I had more points! We have 100 thinking we'd go every other year..that was 12 years ago and we've been every single year. LOL


----------



## mickeyplanner

JVL1018 said:


> I definitely think the higher dues are worth it..if you have your heart set on a popular time and/or if you want something other then a 2 bedroom.
> My brother and sister in law waitlisted for July, 7 months put, and it never came through.
> They paid cash for the week. I booked at 11 months, waitlisted a couple of days at 7 months(1 bedroom) because i didnt have enough HH points, and was lucky and got it. Only because I waitlisted each of the nights separately since I only needed two.
> 
> If you can't get in at your favorite WDW resort, you have a bunch of others to use your points at, in HH, you only have the one option, so for me, I'll pay the higher dues.
> 
> I only wish I had more points! We have 100 thinking we'd go every other year..that was 12 years ago and we've been every single year. LOL



Even though it has not been a month yet, I am starting to think my waitlist for June will not come through.  We have a BLT contract and have never stayed at HHI.  I would like to stay there before we drive into another contract at HHI.


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Even though it has not been a month yet, I am starting to think my waitlist for June will not come through.  We have a BLT contract and have never stayed at HHI.  I would like to stay there before we drive into another contract at HHI.



I'd suggest renting from a HHI owner before you buy if your dates for next summer are flexible.


----------



## MEK

rusafee1183 said:


> My friend is geting married in April 2014 and is almost 100% sure that it will be at HHI. How difficult is it to get a room at 7 months in early April if we aren't able to add on before then?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I had no difficulty at 7 months getting a 2BR for April 8 - 13 this year.


----------



## loveswdw

rusafee1183 said:
			
		

> My friend is geting married in April 2014 and is almost 100% sure that it will be at HHI. How difficult is it to get a room at 7 months in early April if we aren't able to add on before then?



Depends on when Easter falls in 2014. We are hoping to go the first week in April 2013. I didn't get in right at 7 months (about a week late) and we've been waitlisted (3/31-4/5) for a 1BR for a while now. Easter Sunday in 2013 is March 31st so the whole resort is booked solid on pts that next week. I could get a cash room but they are very $$ for that week.


----------



## mickeyplanner

loveswdw said:


> Depends on when Easter falls in 2014. We are hoping to go the first week in April 2013. I didn't get in right at 7 months (about a week late) and we've been waitlisted (3/31-4/5) for a 1BR for a while now. Easter Sunday in 2013 is March 31st so the whole resort is booked solid on pts that next week. I could get a cash room but they are very $$ for that week.



Does anyone have any idea how many rooms they rent on points vs. on cash?  I am wondering if they truly take waitlist during peak times or just try to sell any cancelled point rentals for cash reservations?


----------



## kristenrice

rusafee1183 said:


> I am starting to think that if we love HHI after our trip that we will add on here! Do the owners feel like the higher MF's are worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



We only bought 50 points so that we could go every three years so the difference in MF's aren't that noticable.

Take a look at some of the resales that are available...they are scarce!  Obviously the higher MF's are not driving people to sell off in droves.  We actually ended up buying direct ($80/pt) since the difference on a 50-point contract was only going to amount to about $750.  In the long run, it was worth it since it has been over a year and I still haven't seen a 50 pt contract with a Feb UY on the market.


----------



## rusafee1183

kristenrice said:


> We only bought 50 points so that we could go every three years so the difference in MF's aren't that noticable.
> 
> Take a look at some of the resales that are available...they are scarce!  Obviously the higher MF's are not driving people to sell off in droves.  We actually ended up buying direct ($80/pt) since the difference on a 50-point contract was only going to amount to about $750.  In the long run, it was worth it since it has been over a year and I still haven't seen a 50 pt contract with a Feb UY on the market.



I definitely think that we will probably end up going direct if we buy at HHI. I have been looking at the resales and haven't seen many (if any) for 100 points or less. I guess most people bought HHI when they had stricter buy in limits?  

Plus, the prices don't seem to be THAT much lower, like they are for most of the WDW properties. I'm still waiting until after we visit.... but I just know we will love it


----------



## VG9493

Just booked July 13 - 20th!! Can't wait love HHI!!


----------



## rusafee1183

VG9493 said:
			
		

> Just booked July 13 - 20th!! Can't wait love HHI!!



Wooohooooo!!!! Awesome news!


----------



## KarenB

VG9493 said:


> Just booked July 13 - 20th!! Can't wait love HHI!!



We just did the same thing today!!


----------



## lovin'fl

How likely to get two 3BR grand villas for next Christmas at 7 months out?  Looking to do 4 nights (Sun-Thur).  Thanks!


----------



## WolfpackFan

lovin'fl said:


> How likely to get two 3BR grand villas for next Christmas at 7 months out?  Looking to do 4 nights (Sun-Thur).  Thanks!



It would be impossible.


----------



## lovin'fl

WolfpackFan said:


> It would be impossible.



What about a 2BR and a couple studios...or two 2BRs?


----------



## rusafee1183

lovin'fl said:


> What about a 2BR and a couple studios...or two 2BRs?



If I am not mistaken, the majority of the rooms at HHI are 2BR so you may have better luck with those than the studios.


----------



## kristenrice

lovin'fl said:


> What about a 2BR and a couple studios...or two 2BRs?





lovin'fl said:


> How likely to get two 3BR grand villas for next Christmas at 7 months out?  Looking to do 4 nights (Sun-Thur).  Thanks!



76 Dedicated 2BR's
21 Lock-Off 2BR's (*16 of these are the only HA units at the resort*)
5 Grand Villas

That's all...


----------



## lovin'fl

I just almost added 40 more HH points direct from Dinsey.  I was sooooo close.  My DH might blow a gasket though.  If I did add them, I'd have enough at 11 months out to book a 3BR or two 2BRs for my family and some inlaws (10 of us).  Would need 3 more points for the two 2BRs...do they still let you rent up to 15 points per year?  If not, I'd have to buy 41 points.


----------



## okw2012

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> I just almost added 40 more HH points direct from Dinsey.  I was sooooo close.  My DH might blow a gasket though.  If I did add them, I'd have enough at 11 months out to book a 3BR or two 2BRs for my family and some inlaws (10 of us).  Would need 3 more points for the two 2BRs...do they still let you rent up to 15 points per year?  If not, I'd have to buy 41 points.



Yes you can still get 15 extra pts per year.


----------



## lovin'fl

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## mickeyplanner

It is official, our waitlist came through.  We are going to HHI  June 23-28, 2013 in a 2 BR.  I was getting nervous that our waitlist would not come through but it did.  What an awesome early Christmas present!!! 
Once we get back from Disiney next month, I can start planning on trip down to HHI from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions, this will be our first car ride over 7 hours  with our children ages 6 and 2???


----------



## rusafee1183

mickeyplanner said:


> It is official, our waitlist came through.  We are going to HHI  June 23-28, 2013 in a 2 BR.  I was getting nervous that our waitlist would not come through but it did.  What an awesome early Christmas present!!!
> Once we get back from Disiney next month, I can start planning on trip down to HHI from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions, this will be our first car ride over 7 hours  with our children ages 6 and 2???



YAY! That is awesome news! 
 

I am still thinking about what we are going to be doing for our car ride from Pittsburgh also. We are still up in the air about that...

Looks like we will be just missing your family for both trips. We are going to WDW Jan 20 - 25th and then HHI May 12 - 17


----------



## lovin'fl

mickeyplanner said:


> It is official, our waitlist came through.  We are going to HHI  June 23-28, 2013 in a 2 BR.  I was getting nervous that our waitlist would not come through but it did.  What an awesome early Christmas present!!!
> Once we get back from Disiney next month, I can start planning on trip down to HHI from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions, this will be our first car ride over 7 hours  with our children ages 6 and 2???



We drive from Baltimore to Disney a lot (and to Port Canaveral and Jaxport for cruises and we did HH once and Vero Beach last summer) and I won't lie, it's not super fun.  We just stop a lot.  My kids are teens, but when they were younger we'd play movies and they'd take their gameboys (now they take Ipods).  I'd take some snacks and small drinks and maybe some crayons and paper. If you have room, maybe let them bring their fave blanket and/or pillow to snuggle with (my girls would take stuffed animals). We'd drive as far as we could and would stop for the night, trying to get w/in a 4 hour drive to our destination (DH prefers to get w/in 2 hours).  We always drive straight through when coming home (DH is always anxious to get back home and I kinda agree with him there).  Avoid traffic times...DC to Richmond is a nightmare and we leave at non-rush hour times or we go down route 301.

Oh and congrats on getting that waitlist!~!


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> It is official, our waitlist came through.  We are going to HHI  June 23-28, 2013 in a 2 BR.  I was getting nervous that our waitlist would not come through but it did.  What an awesome early Christmas present!!!
> Once we get back from Disiney next month, I can start planning on trip down to HHI from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions, this will be our first car ride over 7 hours  with our children ages 6 and 2???



Congrats for the waitlist coming through! Will update post #2 in a few minutes.

Now for the 12h drive my advice would be to just not do it with kids that age! The only viable option with my kids would be to drive all night long, then we'd feel miserable. Think about a spending a night in Charlotte.


----------



## JVL1018

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> It is official, our waitlist came through.  We are going to HHI  June 23-28, 2013 in a 2 BR.  I was getting nervous that our waitlist would not come through but it did.  What an awesome early Christmas present!!!
> Once we get back from Disiney next month, I can start planning on trip down to HHI from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions, this will be our first car ride over 7 hours  with our children ages 6 and 2???



We've been driving to HH every month since our kids were 6 months and 2 years old.

We leave on Saturday, drive 11 hours and the next day we get up and drive the last 3.
Because we're not trying to get there the first night, there's no stress. We stop to leisurely eat, we stop at rest stops (bring a ball), once we even stopped at Mt Vernon for 4 hours or so(that year we only drove 10 hours, so we had 4 hours the next day).
We just treat it as part of the trip, and the kids love it.
DVDs, iPads or Touches, books, snacks, car bingo, it's actually fun.
It's my limit-the 14 hours, I can't do the NJ to FL trip in a car..but the HHI car trip is fun, my kids actually look forward to it.


----------



## okw2012

Every month!  How many points do you have ???

(I'm actually assuming it's a typo   - going every year is actually great too!  )



JVL1018 said:


> We've been driving to HH every month since our kids were 6 months and 2 years old.
> 
> We leave on Saturday, drive 11 hours and the next day we get up and drive the last 3.
> Because we're not trying to get there the first night, there's no stress. We stop to leisurely eat, we stop at rest stops (bring a ball), once we even stopped at Mt Vernon for 4 hours or so(that year we only drove 10 hours, so we had 4 hours the next day).
> We just treat it as part of the trip, and the kids love it.
> DVDs, iPads or Touches, books, snacks, car bingo, it's actually fun.
> It's my limit-the 14 hours, I can't do the NJ to FL trip in a car..but the HHI car trip is fun, my kids actually look forward to it.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

We will be driving from MN in March.  We just rented a minivan so we'll have room for the DVD player, all the snacks, books, ipods, pillows...
We will likely drive straight through, mostly because we may be getting a later start than we planned due to DD9's dance competition that weekend.

I usually surprise the kids with a new DVD or two for a trip so they have something new to enjoy.  

We're used to the long road trips.  We drive to VA often as well as WDW.  Not great fun, but it gets us there a lot cheaper than airfare for 4.  My DH is good about doing a lot, if not all, the driving and he likes to drive at night (weather permitting), so we sleep a lot on the way.  He's usually kind of tired when we arrive though.  If it is WDW, he perks up pretty fast!


----------



## lovin'fl

Just made an offer, and it was accepted, for an 88 point resale...now we will have 163 points at HH.  Not sure when we will go next (I'd like Thanksgiving or Xmas, but DH is not into that and only wants to go when it's hot).


----------



## okw2012

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Just made an offer, and it was accepted, for an 88 point resale...now we will have 163 points at HH.  Not sure when we will go next (I'd like Thanksgiving or Xmas, but DH is not into that and only wants to go when it's hot).



Congrats! I saw that one and was tempted to bid on it.


----------



## lovin'fl

okw2012 said:


> Congrats! I saw that one and was tempted to bid on it.



Thanks!  It was priced high but they took a lower offer.  DH and I are having fun tonight talking about when we are going to go.


----------



## rusafee1183

lovin'fl said:


> Thanks!  It was priced high but they took a lower offer.  DH and I are having fun tonight talking about when we are going to go.



YAY! Congrats! 

I thought about making an offer on that one also, but I want to keep my UY the same. I will probably end up going through Disney because a small Dec contract seems like it may take some time to come up....


----------



## okw2012

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It was priced high but they took a lower offer.  DH and I are having fun tonight talking about when we are going to go.



Good luck passing ROFR! Current ROFR level seems to be somewhere between $40 and $50.


----------



## JVL1018

okw2012 said:


> Every month!  How many points do you have ???
> 
> (I'm actually assuming it's a typo   - going every year is actually great too!  )


Hahaha!! Every YEAR!
 A 14 hour one way drive every month, would not be enjoyable. 

We did skip one year.  We went to WDW twice instead. My son was in preschool at the time-I was driving with him a month or so before our spring WDW trip(that was taking the place of our normal HH trip) and I said, I'm going to miss you next year, when you're in Kindergarten..and he says..you know what I'm going to miss?
I said no, what?
He said, Hilton Head! Because you're MAKING me go to DISNEY WORLD instead!!! 
Poor 5 year old, forced to go to WDW!


----------



## mickeyplanner

THank you for all the advice on travelingt 12 hours with our children.  We are thinking of leaving Friday afternoon and driving for a few hours that day before dinner, then drive again on Saturday with making lots of stops/activities then spending the night outside of HHI, then arriving at HHI on Sunday.  Any suggestions on where to stop outside of HHI on Sunday? We can get to HHI early and use a beach house/bathroom to change in before our room is ready?


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> YAY! That is awesome news!
> 
> 
> I am still thinking about what we are going to be doing for our car ride from Pittsburgh also. We are still up in the air about that...
> 
> Looks like we will be just missing your family for both trips. We are going to WDW Jan 20 - 25th and then HHI May 12 - 17



Yes, we will just keep missing each other.  Where are you staying in January?  We are doing a split stay BLT and our first time at AKV-Kidani.


----------



## Simba's Mom

lovin'fl said:


> Just made an offer, and it was accepted, for an 88 point resale...now we will have 163 points at HH.  Not sure when we will go next (I'd like Thanksgiving or Xmas, but DH is not into that and only wants to go when it's hot).



I vote for Thanksgiving.  We've been there for the last 7 Thanksgivings, and I just noted on our calendar the day the 11 month window opens so we can reserve for next year again.  We've never gone when it's hot-too many horror stories about crowded grocery stores, long waits at resturants, and heavy traffic.


----------



## lovin'fl

Simba's Mom said:


> I vote for Thanksgiving.  We've been there for the last 7 Thanksgivings, and I just noted on our calendar the day the 11 month window opens so we can reserve for next year again.  We've never gone when it's hot-too many horror stories about crowded grocery stores, long waits at resturants, and heavy traffic.



What do you do for Turkey Day dinner?  Can you order a pre-made dinner from the grocery stores there?  I'd rather not cook from scratch but could handle heating a meal...or going to a restaurant if any are open.

Edited to add:  Just looked up grocery info and Piggly Wiggly does turkey dinner orders and they have a new Piggly Wiggly in Shelter Cove.  Perfect!!!  I am SOLD!!!!  When is the 11 month window...it's coming up and I have to get through closing on the new points.  I have 77 points that will be available in our current membership, so I could book 3 nights now and add 2 more nights later.


----------



## Simba's Mom

lovin'fl said:


> What do you do for Turkey Day dinner?  Can you order a pre-made dinner from the grocery stores there?  I'd rather not cook from scratch but could handle heating a meal...or going to a restaurant if any are open.
> 
> Edited to add:  Just looked up grocery info and Piggly Wiggly does turkey dinner orders and they have a new Piggly Wiggly in Shelter Cove.  Perfect!!!  I am SOLD!!!!  When is the 11 month window...it's coming up and I have to get through closing on the new points.  I have 77 points that will be available in our current membership, so I could book 3 nights now and add 2 more nights later.



Many places have precooked dinners, including the resort itself, which delivers to your villa.  We've done the one from the Piggly Wiggly, but lately we've been doing the one from Signe's Bakery.  Hers is just for two people, the "Lovebird", perfect for the two of us.


----------



## rusafee1183

Thanksgiving sounds like a great time of year to head to the beach! I'm glad to hear you still love it so much even though it's not a 'typical' beach time in the middle of summer/hot/ etc etc. 

My DH and I are headed down in early May, to celebrate my 30th birthday together - I hope it's not too crowded then! 

Has anyone done a day trip to Savannah? I can't remember if I already asked, so I'm sorry if I did! We are looking at a few hop on hop off tours, and they aren't too expensive - but I was curious if they were worth it or if we should just wing it and try to see everything ourselves. 

My top choices are the haunted tour through Oglethorpe or a segway (never done one!) tour.

http://www.oglethorpetours.com/

http://www.segwayofsavannah.com/tours



mickeyplanner said:


> Yes, we will just keep missing each other.  Where are you staying in January?  We are doing a split stay BLT and our first time at AKV-Kidani.



We are doing 1 night in VWL in a studio, and then moving over to AKV Kidani for the rest of the trip in a 1BR. It's our first time having a full kitchen, so we (ok... it's mostly me) are pretty excited! I ordered through Garden Grocer and planned out all our meals. I feel like such a nerd being this excited about groceries.


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanksgiving sounds like a great time of year to head to the beach! I'm glad to hear you still love it so much even though it's not a 'typical' beach time in the middle of summer/hot/ etc etc.
> 
> My DH and I are headed down in early May, to celebrate my 30th birthday together - I hope it's not too crowded then!
> 
> Has anyone done a day trip to Savannah? I can't remember if I already asked, so I'm sorry if I did! We are looking at a few hop on hop off tours, and they aren't too expensive - but I was curious if they were worth it or if we should just wing it and try to see everything ourselves.
> 
> My top choices are the haunted tour through Oglethorpe or a segway (never done one!) tour.
> 
> http://www.oglethorpetours.com/
> 
> http://www.segwayofsavannah.com/tours
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing 1 night in VWL in a studio, and then moving over to AKV Kidani for the rest of the trip in a 1BR. It's our first time having a full kitchen, so we (ok... it's mostly me) are pretty excited! I ordered through Garden Grocer and planned out all our meals. I feel like such a nerd being this excited about groceries.



We've been to Savannah and to Tybee Island (where we popped over to Savannah for the day).  I LOVE Savannah.  We did a walking tour...we followed a map and paid as we went, for tours at places like the Mercer House and other historical places (you can pre-pay a flat fee for a days worth of tours I think).  We also did a night time ghost tour on a bus.  We also drove to some cemetery, on our own, where a child is buried (who's story was mentioned in the ghost tour...can't remember the story now).  There are tons of cool places to eat too...we did a dinner at the Pirate's House.  We shopped some too...there are plenty of places for that.  You could do Savannah on your own (w/out a tour).


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Could it have been the story of Gracie?  

http://gosoutheast.about.com/od/savannahgaattractions/ss/bonaventure_2.htm


When I was very young, they had a jar on the grave that you could slip coins into to help pay for the upkeep.

We did the night ghost tour a few years ago.  It's a hoot.

If you go to Tybee, go to the parking lot across from the Light house and eat at the North Beach Grill.  Great Food.  Plan on waiting for your food, as they can be a little slow sometimes.

We do day trips to HHI every few months.  The reverse should be easy.  
(got to get our Mickey Premium fix!)


----------



## lovin'fl

Conan the Librarian said:


> Could it have been the story of Gracie?
> 
> http://gosoutheast.about.com/od/savannahgaattractions/ss/bonaventure_2.htm
> 
> 
> When I was very young, they had a jar on the grave that you could slip coins into to help pay for the upkeep.
> 
> We did the night ghost tour a few years ago.  It's a hoot.
> 
> If you go to Tybee, go to the parking lot across from the Light house and eat at the North Beach Grill.  Great Food.  Plan on waiting for your food, as they can be a little slow sometimes.
> 
> We do day trips to HHI every few months.  The reverse should be easy.
> (got to get our Mickey Premium fix!)



YES!!!  Gracie.  I envy you...would love to live in Savannah (or Tybee Island).

Tybee also has dolphin tours and the place we took the tour from had a bar/pub at the pier that we had a couple drinks and the kids played Foosball or something...very low key little beach town that we loved (of course we were there in September, not sure what it's like in prime beach season).


----------



## csharpwv

We are going to HHI for New Years! We will be there for 5 nights - SO excited!
Can't wait to see what the weather is going to be like - I REALLY hope we get to at least go in the ocean a little - I know it will be cold, but I can't wait!

We spent July 4th week there this year, and a couple nights last year on the way down and back from WDW after Thanksgiving last year. We are SO glad we bought points at HHI!

If anyone has any suggestions for New Years Eve at HHI - by all means, SHARE!  

We have friends that will be coming along with us - can't wait!


----------



## okw2012

csharpwv said:
			
		

> We are going to HHI for New Years! We will be there for 5 nights - SO excited!
> Can't wait to see what the weather is going to be like - I REALLY hope we get to at least go in the ocean a little - I know it will be cold, but I can't wait!
> 
> We spent July 4th week there this year, and a couple nights last year on the way down and back from WDW after Thanksgiving last year. We are SO glad we bought points at HHI!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for New Years Eve at HHI - by all means, SHARE!
> 
> We have friends that will be coming along with us - can't wait!



If you want to be added to the roll call, please give me your exact dates.

Not sure what to do on new year's eve, I suggest calling the resort to see what's happening at the resort.


----------



## txsoccermom

Trying to book Jul 22-27 in a studio, but Wed/Thur that week were not available in a studio   Today though, I made sure to lock and load on a studio for at least Mon/Tues nites!!  Our time there might end up as Studio for 2 nts, 1 br for 2 nts, then studio again..... What a PITA, but at least we will be there!

What nites are fireworks during the summer?  Also, do we still get to use the facility and all it offers all day on our checkout day?

Thanks in advance!   So excited - 1st trip as dvc member


----------



## okw2012

txsoccermom said:
			
		

> What nites are fireworks during the summer?  Also, do we still get to use the facility and all it offers all day on our checkout day?
> 
> Thanks in advance!   So excited - 1st trip as dvc member



Fireworks are on Tuesday night. Yes you can enjoy the resort on your checkout day.


----------



## Simba's Mom

csharpwv said:


> We are going to HHI for New Years! We will be there for 5 nights - SO excited!
> Can't wait to see what the weather is going to be like - I REALLY hope we get to at least go in the ocean a little - I know it will be cold, but I can't wait!
> 
> We spent July 4th week there this year, and a couple nights last year on the way down and back from WDW after Thanksgiving last year. We are SO glad we bought points at HHI!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions for New Years Eve at HHI - by all means, SHARE!
> 
> We have friends that will be coming along with us - can't wait!



And also, please share with us.  I've thought a few times of taking a trip there for New Year's instead of Thanksgiving.  Much as I love Thanksgiving, New Year's would allow us more free time (Plant Shutdown).  Of course, if I had unlimited free flights, we'd go both times!  So please tell us how it is.


----------



## mickeyplanner

rusafee1183 said:


> Thanksgiving sounds like a great time of year to head to the beach! I'm glad to hear you still love it so much even though it's not a 'typical' beach time in the middle of summer/hot/ etc etc.
> 
> My DH and I are headed down in early May, to celebrate my 30th birthday together - I hope it's not too crowded then!
> 
> http://www.oglethorpetours.com/
> 
> http://www.segwayofsavannah.com/tours
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing 1 night in VWL in a studio, and then moving over to AKV Kidani for the rest of the trip in a 1BR. It's our first time having a full kitchen, so we (ok... it's mostly me) are pretty excited! I ordered through Garden Grocer and planned out all our meals. I feel like such a nerd being this excited about groceries.



What a great way to celebrate your birthday.  When exactly is your brithday?  I am a May baby too.

We used Garden Grocer for our trip over Labor Day.  Too much food/water for us to use but did enjoy the convenience of the delivery.  Happy Meal Planning.


----------



## rusafee1183

mickeyplanner said:


> What a great way to celebrate your birthday.  When exactly is your brithday?  I am a May baby too.
> 
> We used Garden Grocer for our trip over Labor Day.  Too much food/water for us to use but did enjoy the convenience of the delivery.  Happy Meal Planning.



Thanks! I think I may have ordered too much food, but I am hoping that this means that I won't eat much in the parks and NOT that I will spend even more money because we don't want what we bought  

And my birthday is May 11th! Looks like we will be on the road for most of it  But I do enjoy road trips with my DH, so hopefully it will be OK


----------



## Simba's Mom

First November guests!  We just made our reservations for November 24-29th.  This trip will make Thanksgiving #8 spent at HHI.  DH says he can't miss the Piggly Wiggly Turkey Trot and free beer, and for me it's not Thanksgiving without a piece of Signe's Bakery pie.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Simba's Mom said:


> DH says he can't miss the Piggly Wiggly Turkey Trot and free beer, and for me it's not Thanksgiving without a piece of Signe's Bakery pie.



I must be missing something about Signe's. I think we must be the only people that go to HHI and don't really care for the place. We've been there a couple of times and I just didn't care for the items on the menu. It's just not our kind of bakery. Now the fact that there is now a Dunkin Donuts on the island does make me excited as well as the new Cracker Barrel down at Sun City.


----------



## txsoccermom

Any ideas why Wed, July 24 and Thurs, July 25 have no availability?  I checked last Friday for a studio from July 22-July 27, and those were the only 2 days NA.  Same for 1 br....what's going on, as it is the middle of the week?!

I waitlisted both nites, but have little faith they will come thru.  I might have to change to the following week, which means hotter weather since we are hitting beg of Aug.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## WolfpackFan

No insight other than the Summer is the most popular season to stay at HHI (obviously) and there are very few Studios and 1BR's.


----------



## My5Mouseketeers

Hi!  We will be going to HHI March 22-29 (as long as we don't loose anymore days of school for weather - we lost 8 school days due to Hurricane Sandy).  We have a 2br and I'm wait listed for a studio for my sister and BIL to join us.

I have some questions about the "things to do list"

what is "evening of magic"? Are ghost stories and scavenger hunts Disney things or just things that people due on their own?

what about "juggling"?  I have one son who loves to juggle.  Is it just that you can juggle at HHI or is there something special?

I'm very excited for this trip.  DD17 will be going away to College in the fall, so this may be our last family vacation with all 5 kids.








okw2012 said:


> I am updating my alphabetical list of things to do at HHI, and appreciate your help. Would be fun to cover all letters! And then maybe add details on the activities. A good starting point is of course Disney's HHI website:
> 
> http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hi...ort/activities
> 
> Things to do in Hilton Head:
> 
> 
> "A"
> Arcade
> Arts & crafts
> 
> "B"
> BBQ
> Beach
> Biking
> Bingo
> Bird watching
> Blu Crabbe's Low Country Lore
> 
> "C"
> Campfire
> Charleston day trip
> Civil War history
> Coastal discovery museum http://www.coastaldiscovery.org
> Cookies and lemonade at checkin
> 
> "D"
> Dolphin tour
> 
> "E"
> Early bird deals at most restaurants
> Evening of magic
> Eat at wonderful restaurants...casual to upscale
> 
> "F"
> Fireworks
> Fishing
> Food & Wine festival (1st week of March)
> 
> "G"
> Gelato at Wexford Village
> Ghost stories
> Golf
> Gullah history
> 
> "H"
> Hammock
> Happy Hour drink & eat deals
> Harbor Town
> Hidden Mickeys
> Horseshoes
> 
> "I"
> Ibis watching - on the pier at the center of the resort
> 
> "J"
> Juggling
> 
> "K"
> Kayak
> Kids night out
> 
> "L"
> Lighthouse
> Live music @ many restaurants
> Low country shrimp grill
> 
> "M"
> Marshes secrets
> Marshmallow
> Mental World of B'Lou
> Mini golf
> Movie
> 
> "N"
> Nature walk
> 
> "O"
> Osprey watching - circling overhead
> 
> "P"
> Pin trading
> Ping pong
> Playgrounds
> Pool
> Pool table
> 
> "Q"?
> 
> "R"
> Relax and recharge
> Rocking chairs
> 
> "S"
> Savannah day trip
> Scavenger hunt
> Sea Pines
> Shadow
> Shannon Tanner in Shelter Cove
> Shelling
> Shop til you drop
> Sorcerers Secrets with B'Lou
> Star gazing
> Storytelling
> Sunrises and sunsets
> 
> "T"
> Tennis
> 
> "U"?
> 
> "V"?
> 
> "W"
> Walking on the beach
> Watch the nature
> Wildlife adventure on Pinckney island
> Workout
> 
> "X"?
> 
> "Y"
> Yatzee...games are available
> 
> "Z"
> Ziplining
> http://www.ziplinehiltonhead.com/


----------



## okw2012

My5Mouseketeers said:
			
		

> Hi!  We will be going to HHI March 22-29 (as long as we don't loose anymore days of school for weather - we lost 8 school days due to Hurricane Sandy).  We have a 2br and I'm wait listed for a studio for my sister and BIL to join us.
> 
> I have some questions about the "things to do list"
> 
> what is "evening of magic"? Are ghost stories and scavenger hunts Disney things or just things that people due on their own?
> 
> what about "juggling"?  I have one son who loves to juggle.  Is it just that you can juggle at HHI or is there something special?
> 
> I'm very excited for this trip.  DD17 will be going away to College in the fall, so this may be our last family vacation with all 5 kids.



These are all activities offered by the resort. Here are a few more details.

Evening of Magic:

Enjoy an evening of magic, music, and tales with BLou Crabbe.

Ghosts and Legends of the Low Country:

Catch up with B'lou to hear about some interesting characters who once, and may still yet, roam the low country.

Shadows Funny Bunny Hunt:

Join BLou Crabbe and Shadow to hunt around the resort for marsh bunnies.

The Mental World of BLou:

Does BLou know what YOU are thinking? Find out at this fun presentation of mind-reading mysteries and amusements! 

Sorcerers Secrets with BLou:

Learn some tricks of the trade and amaze your friends! Ages 8+

Catch Me If You Can:

Learn how to juggle with BLou


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Probably a silly question- Do they accept Disney gift cards at the resort stores and food concessions?


----------



## WolfpackFan

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Probably a silly question- Do they accept Disney gift cards at the resort stores and food concessions?



Yes.


----------



## rusafee1183

okw2012 said:


> These are all activities offered by the resort. Here are a few more details.
> 
> Evening of Magic:
> 
> Enjoy an evening of magic, music, and tales with BLou Crabbe.
> 
> Ghosts and Legends of the Low Country:
> 
> Catch up with B'lou to hear about some interesting characters who once, and may still yet, roam the low country.
> 
> Shadows Funny Bunny Hunt:
> 
> Join BLou Crabbe and Shadow to hunt around the resort for marsh bunnies.
> 
> The Mental World of BLou:
> 
> Does BLou know what YOU are thinking? Find out at this fun presentation of mind-reading mysteries and amusements!
> 
> Sorcerers Secrets with BLou:
> 
> Learn some tricks of the trade and amaze your friends! Ages 8+
> 
> Catch Me If You Can:
> 
> Learn how to juggle with BLou



Sounds like BLou is the hardest working man on the island


----------



## Captviper13

We (DH and DW) will be staying Jan 18-21 our first stay at HHI, looking foward to a quite weekend reading a few books, visiting Savanna and walking on the beach.


----------



## mom2cobysyd

We are booked for our first HH DVC trip July 24-30! I wasn't sure if we would get it since our home resort is BLT but was ready at 8am and got it!  So excited to try it! Hubby wants to stay there before we considering adding points there. We loved Vero and from all the posts, it sounds like we will love HH too! Our family loves the beach (I just hope the jelly fish aren't too bad).


----------



## kmc33

mom2cobysyd said:


> We are booked for our first HH DVC trip July 24-30! I wasn't sure if we would get it since our home resort is BLT but was ready at 8am and got it!


 We too own at BLT and I am hoping to get HHI for Aug. 4-10. I am going to try at 8 am this Friday and I hope I have the same luck you did!


----------



## delauzons

We are so excited!  We booked a 2 BR for July 27th-Aug 1st.  Are the jelly fish really bad at that time of year?  We are beach people and plan to spend a lot of time at the beach.


----------



## okw2012

kmc33 said:
			
		

> We too own at BLT and I am hoping to get HHI for Aug. 4-10. I am going to try at 8 am this Friday and I hope I have the same luck you did!



Were you successful? ixiedust:


----------



## GetGlowing

Hello! Haven't read through all the pages yet but I have some concerns you veterans can help with. 

We're staying at HHI for the first time checking in Jan 17 for 3 nights using our friend's points, so she has handled all the reservation details. We just booked within the past few days. 

I've been to HHI several times and usually stay in Marriotts. I'm really excited to have the DVC reservation! 

My dad is coming with us and he's got some mobility issues and injuries that keep him confined to a wheelchair most of the time. He can walk when he absolutely has to, and do stairs when he absolutely has to, but it's with great difficulty. We asked about accessible units, but none were available for our stay. We put a note on our reservation for a ground floor unit (2 br) due to accessibility needs. But I see in this thread there may be steps to every unit or at least every floor. Is that true? I'm guessing there will be ramps somewhere that if we have a ground floor room that he can wheel himself to the room? I'm hoping this is the case for his independence. Otherwise he'll need assistance any time he wants to leave the unit because someone will have to take his chair up and down steps and assist him there. 

I've seen some videos of the units and it seems like there is plenty of room to maneuver his wheelchair in the villa even though we are not expecting to have an accessible one. And we'll take some of our own bathroom appliances unless anyone knows if we can get them from the resort (like a bath chair).

Thanks, everyone!

I'll share some of my HHI favorites in a different message.


----------



## Simba's Mom

GetGlowing said:


> Hello! Haven't read through all the pages yet but I have some concerns you veterans can help with.
> 
> We're staying at HHI for the first time checking in Jan 17 for 3 nights using our friend's points, so she has handled all the reservation details. We just booked within the past few days.
> 
> I've been to HHI several times and usually stay in Marriotts. I'm really excited to have the DVC reservation!
> 
> My dad is coming with us and he's got some mobility issues and injuries that keep him confined to a wheelchair most of the time. He can walk when he absolutely has to, and do stairs when he absolutely has to, but it's with great difficulty. We asked about accessible units, but none were available for our stay. We put a note on our reservation for a ground floor unit (2 br) due to accessibility needs. But I see in this thread there may be steps to every unit or at least every floor. Is that true? I'm guessing there will be ramps somewhere that if we have a ground floor room that he can wheel himself to the room? I'm hoping this is the case for his independence. Otherwise he'll need assistance any time he wants to leave the unit because someone will have to take his chair up and down steps and assist him there.
> 
> I've seen some videos of the units and it seems like there is plenty of room to maneuver his wheelchair in the villa even though we are not expecting to have an accessible one. And we'll take some of our own bathroom appliances unless anyone knows if we can get them from the resort (like a bath chair).
> 
> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> I'll share some of my HHI favorites in a different message.



I'm pretty sure you're right, that there's only one totally accessible 2 BR villa at HHI, and that's the one in the main building.  Otherwise, for a 2 BR in any of the other buildings, the first floor is actualy one flight of stairs up.  There is one building with an elevator, the Main Building, which has that one HA 2 BR that is unfortunately not available when you go.  It also has 16 of the 21 1 BRs, which are all lock-offs with studios.  We always get a 1 BR, and always ask for the main building because stairs aren't my best friend.  Would they let you have a lock-off 2 BR in the main building if you needed an elevator?  For me, stairs are such a pain (literally).  Even if it wasn't HA, your Dad would at least avoid stairs.  Otherwise he'll be going up and down a flight of stairs whenever you leave.


----------



## GetGlowing

Here are some things I like in HHI and a resort question. 

+ Jazz Kitchen. Adults, you must go if you like good food and good music. 
+ Theater - last summer we saw a live production of "How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying" at the playhouse there at Shelter Cove. It was really good! Going was not my idea, I was not interested, but it was a good show. So check out the live theater there sometime.
+ In Savannah, I really like the railroad museum, which is near the visitor's center. The children's museum is there, too.
+ Lighthouses on Tybee Island.
+ Couple years ago we did an afternoon nature tour by boat that was fantastic. I'll have to look up the Name of the company. It was way more than a dolphin tour. 
+ Schooner sail right there at the resort. We ended up having the ship to ourselves (4 adults). My father in law was at the helm most of the time, and I even took the wheel for a while. That was intimidating. And I also felt like a pirate. 

Is the resort activity schedule posted anywhere? I'd like to see what may be going on during our visit. Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Going to be staying 5/13 - 5/17.  Twice in less than a year, and... this will put our stays at HHI at more than VB.... What is happening to us?


----------



## kmc33

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Were you successful? ixiedust:



I am working on backup options.  I was hoping for a Sun through Sat stay.  Tomorrow is the first day I can book, but already Sun and Mon are booked up.  I will put it on waitlist but I am not holding out hope that it would come through, so I am looking at pushing the days back to arrive on Tues. I won't be able to book that until Sunday so I will have to hope those days don't book up in the meantime.
Thanks for asking.
I will post an update.


----------



## okw2012

Hello everyone,

Here is my monthly temperature forecast for HHI. I usually issue it at the end of each month, but was busy having fun at WDW (OKW and AKV) this December!

Jan-Mar: average
Apr-Sep: warm (above average)
Oct-Dec: average

Note that while the latest forecast calls for higher than average temperature from April to September, the signal is stronger for June and July.

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my monthly temperature forecast for HHI. I usually issue it at the end of each month, but was busy having fun at WDW (OKW and AKV) this December!
> 
> Jan-Mar: average
> Apr-Sep: warm (above average)
> Oct-Dec: average
> 
> Note that while the latest forecast calls for higher than average temperature from April to September, the signal is stronger for June and July.
> 
> These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month, (compared to typical temperature for the month). Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.
> 
> More details here:
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php



Thanks for the update.  How was AKV last month?  We are headed to Kidani for two nights next week.  It will be our first stay at AKV.  Any pointers/tips for staying there?


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update.  How was AKV last month?  We are headed to Kidani for two nights next week.  It will be our first stay at AKV.  Any pointers/tips for staying there?



We enjoyed our savannah view much more than I thought we would! And do try the night vision goggles!

The downside of Kidani is that it can be a loooooong walk to the lobby and to the pool, depending on where your room is. I suggest requesting a room close to the pool and lobby (in that order if you're thinking of spending time at the pool).

Also, if you enjoy the spa, note that there is a 2nd one hidden behind the pool slide. It was almost always empty when we were there.

Finally, we were underwhelmed by the Boma buffet at Jambo. Tusker house for lunch is much better.


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> We enjoyed our savannah view much more than I thought we would! And do try the night vision goggles!
> 
> The downside of Kidani is that it can be a loooooong walk to the lobby and to the pool, depending on where your room is. I suggest requesting a room close to the pool and lobby (in that order if you're thinking of spending time at the pool).
> 
> Also, if you enjoy the spa, note that there is a 2nd one hidden behind the pool slide. It was almost always empty when we were there.
> 
> Finally, we were underwhelmed by the Boma buffet at Jambo. Tusker house for lunch is much better.



Thanks for the info, we requested to be near an elevator.  I hope that was a good thing.

Where do we get the night vision goggles?


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, we requested to be near an elevator.  I hope that was a good thing.
> 
> Where do we get the night vision goggles?



Near an elevator is a good thing to get to your car I guess (I don't drive). But that can still be a long way from the lobby.

Night vision goggles are found at the observation deck close to the lobby. They are available until 9h30pm.


----------



## chalee94

mickeyplanner said:


> Thanks for the info, we requested to be near an elevator.  I hope that was a good thing.
> 
> Where do we get the night vision goggles?



a CM will be at a designated spot (you get an activities list with times and details when you check in) and you go there to watch animals through the goggles...


----------



## luckyman_apd

I have some HHI curiosity questions. Never been there. We vacation on the OBX of NC. We took some friends with us last year. They have WAAAAY more DVC points than we do. They were looking into HHI for this summer. They could not get a week at HHI for July at their 7 mark. I was looking at availability this morning and I found it odd that all weekdays are booked in July (1 bd) but every friday and Saturday night was available. Does nobody stay there on the weekends because the huge point difference? What are the waitlist chances of getting a full week if they book a weekend. For being owners for much longer than us, we seem to know much more than they do....just trying to help them out.


----------



## okw2012

luckyman_apd said:
			
		

> I have some HHI curiosity questions. Never been there. We vacation on the OBX of NC. We took some friends with us last year. They have WAAAAY more DVC points than we do. They were looking into HHI for this summer. They could not get a week at HHI for July at their 7 mark. I was looking at availability this morning and I found it odd that all weekdays are booked in July (1 bd) but every friday and Saturday night was available. Does nobody stay there on the weekends because the huge point difference? What are the waitlist chances of getting a full week if they book a weekend. For being owners for much longer than us, we seem to know much more than they do....just trying to help them out.



Point difference + small number of 1BR at HHI. 2BR villas could be available for WE if they want to move there for 2 nights. They could then waitlist a 1BR.


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, it looks like I will be cancelling our HHI trip for May. 

It makes me sad, but on the bright side - we found a really reasonable price for a cruise to Alaska!! So, we'll be there from May 12th - 19th instead and I think we will be rescheduling our trip tp HHI for October.

I really hope I am able to get the same room accomodations (Sat - Fri in a 1 BR) because our points expire Nov 30th this year.  We'll see....


----------



## chefkellyb

We will be there July 14-22 (wait listed to add the 22nd too! - so pixie dust needed) 

Our really good friends (another DVC family) will be there too!  We got lucky this time that we were able to successfully book both DVC ressies for the same days.  It is always so stressful at the 7 month window when we try to book our vacation at HHI but am so relieved it worked out for us this time.  Now we can relax and start the countdown!


----------



## kmc33

okw2012 said:


> Were you successful? ixiedust:


I think I need more pixie dust! 
Not having good luck.  I waitlisted my dates for Sunday thru Saturday stay.  At the time only Sunday and Monday were booked , but now I have been watching the rest of the week book up as I have chased the days all week trying to be flexible with are arrival date, it seems like the arrival date keeps booking up the day before I can go into reserve it.

Has anyone had luck with a waitlist coming through for HHI??  I am thinking it is successful less often than for DvC resorts at WDW.


----------



## okw2012

kmc33 said:
			
		

> I think I need more pixie dust!
> Not having good luck.  I waitlisted my dates for Sunday thru Saturday stay.  At the time only Sunday and Monday were booked , but now I have been watching the rest of the week book up as I have chased the days all week trying to be flexible with are arrival date, it seems like the arrival date keeps booking up the day before I can go into reserve it.
> 
> Has anyone had luck with a waitlist coming through for HHI??  I am thinking it is successful less often than for DvC resorts at WDW.



Studios and 1BR are hard to book at 7mo at that time of the year. That is why I own at HHI! If you have enough points you can book or waitlist a 2BR.

It is not just the size of the resort: HHI owners don't book at 11mo with the plan of moving to another resort at 7mo like people do, say, at SSR. They book at HHI because that's where they want to stay! So there are less cancellations.


----------



## kristenrice

luckyman_apd said:


> I have some HHI curiosity questions. Never been there. We vacation on the OBX of NC. We took some friends with us last year. They have WAAAAY more DVC points than we do. They were looking into HHI for this summer. They could not get a week at HHI for July at their 7 mark. I was looking at availability this morning and I found it odd that all weekdays are booked in July (1 bd) but every friday and Saturday night was available. Does nobody stay there on the weekends because the huge point difference? What are the waitlist chances of getting a full week if they book a weekend. For being owners for much longer than us, we seem to know much more than they do....just trying to help them out.



Along with the points cost for weekends being outrageous, the cash rate is quite reasonable.  It doesn't really even make sense to use points for the weekend...maybe a reallocation is in the future.  We booked a 2BR for Spring Break, arriving Saturday night and departing Friday morning.  The Saturday night (March 30) would cost 35 points compared to only 25 for the weeknights.  We opted to pay cash and our total cash price for that night is about $235.  We could rent those 35 points for $10 each, book the room on cash and still have $100 leftover!  In the summer, the cash rate is much more, but the disparity between weeknight/weekend is also greater.


----------



## rusafee1183

okw2012 said:


> Studios and 1BR are hard to book at 7mo at that time of the year. That is why I own at HHI! If you have enough points you can book or waitlist a 2BR.
> 
> It is not just the size of the resort: HHI owners don't book at 11mo with the plan of moving to another resort at 7mo like people do, say, at SSR. They book at HHI because that's where they want to stay! So there are less cancellations.



How about in the fall? Is it difficult to book at 7 months in October? I'm not picky about which week, we would just like to make it down "around" that time of year.


----------



## okw2012

rusafee1183 said:


> How about in the fall? Is it difficult to book at 7 months in October? I'm not picky about which week, we would just like to make it down "around" that time of year.



In October, there should be availability at 7 months, at least for 2 BR, but probably for 1 BR and studios as well. During the fall the only difficult period at 7 months appears to be Thanksgiving.


----------



## jheltz27

kmc33 said:
			
		

> Has anyone had luck with a waitlist coming through for HHI??  I am thinking it is successful less often than for DvC resorts at WDW.



We had our waitlist for 5 days in early June for a studio come thru a few weeks after we submitted it. Had a Saturday thru Thursday booked but wanted Sunday to Friday for the points, the boil, and to give us more time driving there and it came thru. Still have one pending for the week before on same days but its not the end of the world. Check your request often as I never got an email notification that it had gone thru. I have also heard others suggest manually trying new dates several times just to see. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dictator

every day i feel more and more lucky that I was able to book at 7mo for a week beginning on july 5.


----------



## kmc33

Dictator said:


> every day i feel more and more lucky that I was able to book at 7mo for a week beginning on july 5.


I feel lucky that I was just able to get mine booked!!  We were trying to be flexible on arrival dates and it paid off. 

Now that I was successful, I have a theory that a Friday arrival in the summer increases chances.  We originally wanted to book Sun Aug 4 through Sat Aug 10.  Every day since Jan. 4th I have planned to get online at 8 am to book a 1BR.  Every day prior to 8 am, the 7 month arrival day was already unavailable.  I think because of the higher points for Fri and Sat nights, it increased my odds to book 5 nights beginning with Friday Aug. 9th arrival (perhaps this morning there was not as much demand).  I then added Thursday Aug 8th on a cash booking (with DVC discount 1BR $333 - considering it's 31 points, I didn't think this was too bad).

I am so excited that we will be making our first trip to HHI.  We will be there Aug. 8-14.  I hope that DH likes it enough that he will consider an HHI add-on  then it will be easier to book next time!


----------



## Dictator

kmc33 said:


> I feel lucky that I was just able to get mine booked!!  We were trying to be flexible on arrival dates and it paid off.



When I was trying to book, it was the weekends which were booked up. The weekdays seemed to be free. Again, I'm just happy I got a reservation.


----------



## kmc33

Dictator said:


> When I was trying to book, it was the weekends which were booked up. The weekdays seemed to be free. Again, I'm just happy I got a reservation.


Me too!  I am happy to get the reservation!!


----------



## Massillon Dad

...can't remember the name of this raggae chef...it is spectacular food!   always wait 2 hours, but worth it!  name of restaurant has word "cornbread" in it


----------



## Simba's Mom

Massillon Dad said:


> ...can't remember the name of this raggae chef...it is spectacular food!   always wait 2 hours, but worth it!  name of restaurant has word "cornbread" in it



That's Roastfish and Cornbread.  It's on the same road as the Old Oyster Factory I think.  Roastfish and Cornbread has the BEST sweet potato fries!


----------



## txsoccermom

Savannah.....how much time should we allow?   Do places open at 9 or 10a in the summer?

I was thinking of the following - Juliette Low house, railroad museum, children's museum, trolley ride, Pirate place for lunch.  What are the "must see" things there?  My DS will be 9 and gets bored easily!  Someone mentioned a baseball team?  

Think we could hit the top spots by 5p and head to HH??

Any info is appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

My DH says that roast fish and cornbread has the BEST fish tacos he has ever had. Their blackened seasoning is fabulous. We love it.


----------



## rmcildw2m

I own here as well and have never been there but it must be nice as all you have been saying . maybe one day i will get there to see for my self .


----------



## okw2012

We leave in 50 days! It feels strange not having any ADRs, no ME tags, no Photopass+, no tickets to buy from Undercover Tourist, no touring plan... I may get used to a vacation requiring so little planning!


----------



## watkinsme

Our trip is in a week


----------



## GetGlowing

txsoccermom said:
			
		

> Savannah.....how much time should we allow?   Do places open at 9 or 10a in the summer?
> 
> I was thinking of the following - Juliette Low house, railroad museum, children's museum, trolley ride, Pirate place for lunch.  What are the "must see" things there?  My DS will be 9 and gets bored easily!  Someone mentioned a baseball team?
> 
> Think we could hit the top spots by 5p and head to HH??
> 
> Any info is appreciated...thanks!



Allow a couple hours for the railroad museum. They have a large collection to wander through inside and out, plus they have train rides (not sure if that is daily or just weekends?) That will add 30-40 minutes to the visit and are worth it because they have an operating turntable. Ok, disclosure : I'm a railroad geek. So it takes me a while to tour RR museums. But still I think a couple hours is fair with the ride included. Until very recently my Facebook profile pic was from when I was on that train on the turntable. 

From the visitors center, there is a free shuttle bus that takes you around Savannah via essentially the same route as the tour shuttles, but you get no narration. You can bus from visitors center to river street then take free ferries across the river and back. Great views of Savannah and the enormous container ships that go up and down the waterway. There is a free streetcar on that riverfront street, or at least there are tracks, but it didn't come out the day we visited. But if it's running you can do a good route using the free bus, free ferry, and the free streetcar to see the sights. We caught the free bus on the street in front of the VC, while the paid tour trolley buses load in the parking lot. 

I was probably 9yo the last time I visited the Juliet Gordon Low house, so have nothing helpful for you there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## moose615

I'm thinking of booking a late march 2014 trip for DDs spring break, I was looking at the average weather for march and it seemed alright but of course May and June look a lot better weather wise. I was wanting to ask if anyone's been to HHI near the end of march and how the weather and temp was? Or if I should just plan on doing early summer (not sure if I can get early summer with dvc 7mo)


----------



## hannah's dad

We are going the week of March 18th.  We have been several times previously, but always in August or June.  HHI is probably our favorite DVC resort and we are looking forward to visiting in a different time of the year.


----------



## okw2012

hannah's dad said:


> We are going the week of March 18th.  We have been several times previously, but always in August or June.  HHI is probably our favorite DVC resort and we are looking forward to visiting in a different time of the year.



Please let me know the exact dates if you want to be added to the list of guests!


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> We leave in 50 days! It feels strange not having any ADRs, no ME tags, no Photopass+, no tickets to buy from Undercover Tourist, no touring plan... I may get used to a vacation requiring so little planning!


We just got back from our 2013 trip to WDW, now I am ready to focus on HHI.  I know there is much less planning to do but none the less I am ready to plan for our drive down and back.  WE are going to make two days of travel both ways and want to make more of a journey to get to HHI then just a drive.  Still looking for any recommendations on stops and activities from Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## hannah's dad

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Please let me know the exact dates if you want to be added to the list of guests!



March 18-23.  Thanks!


----------



## mickeyplanner

I have been starting to read trip reviews on other websites regarding HHI.  Does anyone know if the WiFi there is truly as bad as I am reading in the reviews?  DH teaches online courses and will have to still be working while we are at HHI.  He needs WiFi to be able to teach his courses.  Does anyone know if there are certain 2BRs that have better WiFi that we should request?


----------



## GetGlowing

The pic is a little fuzzy, but here's the Activities Schedule posted yesterday (our checkout day). 

We did the Dolphin Fact or Fiction, Pin Trading Cork Boards (fee), Sea Life with Youngsters, Secrets of the Marsh, and the Pinckney Island NWR tour. 






Fulll size: http://i.imgur.com/bzAWLWL.jpg

We had a great time. I will post more about the trip this week.


----------



## mickeyplanner

GetGlowing said:


> From the visitors center, there is a free shuttle bus that takes you around Savannah via essentially the same route as the tour shuttles, but you get no narration. You can bus from visitors center to river street then take free ferries across the river and back. Great views of Savannah and the enormous container ships that go up and down the waterway. There is a free streetcar on that riverfront street, or at least there are tracks, but it didn't come out the day we visited. But if it's running you can do a good route using the free bus, free ferry, and the free streetcar to see the sights. We caught the free bus on the street in front of the VC, while the paid tour trolley buses load in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



Are their landmark signs that you can read from the free shuttle?  I am just wondering if we took the free shuttle if we would know what we are looking at?What would you recommend?


----------



## okw2012

Hello everyone,

Here is my monthly weather forecast for HHI. Not only temperature: the official NOAA forecast says something about precipitation this time.

Jan-Mar: average
Apr-May: warm and dry
Jun-Sep: warm
Oct-Dec: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month. Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## GetGlowing

mickeyplanner said:
			
		

> Are their landmark signs that you can read from the free shuttle?  I am just wondering if we took the free shuttle if we would know what we are looking at?What would you recommend?



From the free shuttle you probably won't know what you're looking at. The shuttle provides no narration and it goes through the historic district at a quick clip. But it's free and it gets you from one place to the other. If you want narration or historical interpretation, there are trolley tours for that, but at a price. From my understanding they are not hop on/hop off tours like I'm used to in St Augustine. I think you have to do the whole loop.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyplanner

GetGlowing said:


> From the free shuttle you probably won't know what you're looking at. The shuttle provides no narration and it goes through the historic district at a quick clip. But it's free and it gets you from one place to the other. If you want narration or historical interpretation, there are trolley tours for that, but at a price. From my understanding they are not hop on/hop off tours like I'm used to in St Augustine. I think you have to do the whole loop.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



Do you know if they have Grey Line tours on buses that we can get on and off on with narration?  That is what we are used to doing in other cities.  Did you eat at the Pink Lady?


----------



## GetGlowing

No to the Pink Lady. 

There are two, maybe three, companies with tours downtown. They are on trolley buses, if you know what I mean: a series of open-air passenger trolley cars pulled by one lead vehicle. 

I was last there 9 mos ago so the finer details are getting a little rusty without research. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## jmpellet

My RCI accounts says 80 days until my DVC HHI vacation.  We will be there starting on April 14 -- so excited!  We are driving from MA so hopefully all will go well.  I will be looking for routes to avoid that's for sure.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

jmpellet said:


> My RCI accounts says 80 days until my DVC HHI vacation.  We will be there starting on April 14 -- so excited!  We are driving from MA so hopefully all will go well.  I will be looking for routes to avoid that's for sure.



I would really like to hear how you are planning this and how it goes. We will be driving from RI in July!


----------



## jmpellet

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I would really like to hear how you are planning this and how it goes. We will be driving from RI in July!



We are just over the border so I can let you know.  Plan to drive to Frederickburg, VA first day and then onto HHI!


----------



## JMW123

jmpellet said:


> My RCI accounts says 80 days until my DVC HHI vacation.  We will be there starting on April 14 -- so excited!  We are driving from MA so hopefully all will go well.  I will be looking for routes to avoid that's for sure.




Have driven from NH to HHI many times as my parents are snowbirds down there from Oct to May.  Plan the drive around rush hour in NYC and DC.  Baltimore(or richmond to a lesser degree) is a great midpoint if you can't handle the 17 hrs straight.  

Not sure what the timing is this year, but there is usually a PGA tour event around the time you are going.  Expect the Island to be really busy for the week of that event.


----------



## JMW123

moose615 said:


> I'm thinking of booking a late march 2014 trip for DDs spring break, I was looking at the average weather for march and it seemed alright but of course May and June look a lot better weather wise. I was wanting to ask if anyone's been to HHI near the end of march and how the weather and temp was? Or if I should just plan on doing early summer (not sure if I can get early summer with dvc 7mo)




Been going there for easter every year for the last 4 years to visit my parents.  Weather is really hit or miss that time of year.  I have been coming from NH, so when I get there I am playing golf regardless of weather, but I have been there in years where it has been as low 45 and as high 80.  I would expect 65 as the norm, great golfing and biking weather, but not really swimming weather.


----------



## JMW123

One last tip for all you HHI'ers.

Go to "The Jazz Corner" for dinner one night, some of the best food on the island and you will be amazed by the music that goes on there.  Truly a can't miss.

Oh yeah, and make a reservation because it can book up like Cinderella's Royal Table.


----------



## mickeyplanner

OK, call me nuts but I have started trying to plan the drive from Pittsburgh to HHI for our upcoming trip June 2013.  I am looking for any feedback/recommendations, please.

I thought if my family left on Friday, June 21, 2013 after I get off work at 3pm and drive to either Princeton, WV or Wytheville, VA.  Has anyone made stops at either of these places?

Then on Saturday, June 22, 2013 I thought about maybe stopping at the Fort Chiswell Animal Park and other tourist stops along the way to help break up our drive.  We plan to stay over night in either Hardeeville, SC or Bluffton, SC.  Has anyone made stops at either of these places?

Then we thought we would get up and stop at a grocery store before heading over to HHI and trying to check-in early or at least changing and using the pool.  We will be traveling with our DD6 and DS2.


----------



## jmpellet

JMW123 said:


> Have driven from NH to HHI many times as my parents are snowbirds down there from Oct to May.  Plan the drive around rush hour in NYC and DC.  Baltimore(or richmond to a lesser degree) is a great midpoint if you can't handle the 17 hrs straight.
> 
> Not sure what the timing is this year, but there is usually a PGA tour event around the time you are going.  Expect the Island to be really busy for the week of that event.



Yup PGA tour there that week.  Could be good or could be bad  We are leaving Saturday am so hopefully we'll avoid the city traffic.  We frequently go to Maine and easily do 3 hours but I'm certain the 17 hours will not work so we'll hopefully do about 8.5 and 8.5.


----------



## JMW123

jmpellet said:


> Yup PGA tour there that week.  Could be good or could be bad  We are leaving Saturday am so hopefully we'll avoid the city traffic.  We frequently go to Maine and easily do 3 hours but I'm certain the 17 hours will not work so we'll hopefully do about 8.5 and 8.5.



The PGA event is a lot of fun to walk around at, but you need tickets to get in.  The tournament is held in the Sea Pines Plantation At Harbour Town.  Normally Harbour Town is one of the best places to visit on HHI (It is where the famous lighthouse is), but don't plan on driving there during the tournament, it is not worth it.  You should definitely check out Sea Pines though as it is the nicest plantation on the island and quite unique.  If you are going to drive in to Sea Pines, visit and park at the South Beach Marina (Where the Salty Dog Restaurant is).  If you really want to see Harbour town/ the PGA hoopla either make the long bike ride in from DVC or park at Sea Pines marina and rent bikes there to head over to Harbour Town.  Sea Pines has the best bike paths on the island by far.


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

From what I have read there are two weekly "special meals" held at HH.  Looks like a low country boil and a pirate BBQ.  Can anyone tell me more about these?  What day of the week, what is served, location, and any other details anyone may have.  Thanks!


----------



## vakamalua

tinkerbellybutton said:


> From what I have read there are two weekly "special meals" held at HH.  Looks like a low country boil and a pirate BBQ.  Can anyone tell me more about these?  What day of the week, what is served, location, and any other details anyone may have.  Thanks!



I think the Low Country Boil schedule will vary by season.  It's served at the Beach House and is pricey.  We did it October 2012 and it wasn't very good.  Except for the Pecan Topped Sweet Potato Casserole, all the food was really bland.


----------



## vakamalua

FYI: the sofa in the villa's living room is the MOST UNCOMFORTABLE piece of furniture we ever sat on.  You always feel like you're falling off.    Thank goodness for the rockers on the deck!


----------



## tinkerbellybutton

vakamalua said:


> I think the Low Country Boil schedule will vary by season.  It's served at the Beach House and is pricey.  We did it October 2012 and it wasn't very good.  Except for the Pecan Topped Sweet Potato Casserole, all the food was really bland.



There is a slight possibility we will be there 4th of July weekend, from Wednesday till Sunday.  Any idea when these meals take place during that time frame?


----------



## staceymay00

vakamalua said:
			
		

> FYI: the sofa in the villa's living room is the MOST UNCOMFORTABLE piece of furniture we ever sat on.  You always feel like you're falling off.    Thank goodness for the rockers on the deck!



Totally agree, we had the same opinion about the sofa at HHI!  The feeling of about to fall forward off the sofa was not comfortable.  I did really like the table with the corner bench, and the large balcony with a marsh view off our dedicated 2BR.  It's been a few years, but I think the balcony had a long bench and table that you could use for a meal.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## csharpwv

Hey Mickeyplanner!

We are about 1.5 hours south of you in WV - we have made the drive straight through from the Hazleton, PA area (it was insane!)

We have also made the drive several times from home.

We overnight in Charlotte, NC - it is a little further, but you get in earlier and can hit the grocery store and still have time to fix dinner in your villa!

Charlotte is only about 2 hours further south than Wytheville, VA - but then again - we are 1.5 hours south of you... so Charlotte, NC is just about our Wytheville, VA.

Princeton is a great place to stop over, plenty of restaurants, and VERY easy return to the interstate.

If you are willing to go a little off the beaten path, there is a GREAT Bed and Breakfast in Bluefield, WV - the Dian-Lee House

OR  The Greenbrier Resort in White Sulphur Spring, WV would be a very nice little detour!

If you go to the Greenbrier, you could also check out Lewisburg, WV - one of America's coolest little towns!

It would be a little vacation before you vacation!


----------



## mickeyplanner

csharpwv said:


> Hey Mickeyplanner!
> 
> We are about 1.5 hours south of you in WV - we have made the drive straight through from the Hazleton, PA area (it was insane!)
> 
> We have also made the drive several times from home.
> 
> We overnight in Charlotte, NC - it is a little further, but you get in earlier and can hit the grocery store and still have time to fix dinner in your villa!
> 
> Charlotte is only about 2 hours further south than Wytheville, VA - but then again - we are 1.5 hours south of you... so Charlotte, NC is just about our Wytheville, VA.
> 
> Princeton is a great place to stop over, plenty of restaurants, and VERY easy return to the interstate.
> 
> If you are willing to go a little off the beaten path, there is a GREAT Bed and Breakfast in Bluefield, WV - the Dian-Lee House
> 
> OR  The Greenbrier Resort in White Sulphur Spring, WV would be a very nice little detour!
> 
> If you go to the Greenbrier, you could also check out Lewisburg, WV - one of America's coolest little towns!
> 
> It would be a little vacation before you vacation!



Thank you,  we are definately interested in making this be a little vacation before our vacation.  I think we are going to skip the bed and breakfast with our kids.

We wont' be able to drive to Charlotte that first night since we will be getting on the road at 3pm on Friday afternoon.  But maybe on the drive home we can stop there for lunch or something?

Sounds like we should stop over night in Princeton that first night, that will be slightly over a 4 hour drive for us.  The kids can swim at the hotel pool a little and then we start on our journey on Saturday into SC.  I would like to stay pretty close Saturday night to HHI so we can hit the beach on Sunday.

Maybe on the drive home, we can stop in Greenbrier and Lewisburg.  I will check those places out today.


----------



## skoi

Just booked this morning for Sept 1- Sept 7. Dh, ds (15), dd (9), and ds (9) will be with me. We haven't stayed at HHI since 2005, and we're really looking forward to it.


----------



## jmpellet

Do you typically just rent your bikes there or bring them from home?


----------



## chalee94

jmpellet said:


> Do you typically just rent your bikes there or bring them from home?



due to the sandy/salt water elements at HHI, i'd rent bikes there.  you can rent from the resort or look for other nearby options.


----------



## elena05

We're excited to be headed to HHI April 5-11!  Still have more research to do, but this thread was a great start.  Thanks so much!


----------



## okw2012

jmpellet said:
			
		

> Do you typically just rent your bikes there or bring them from home?



Renting a bike for the week at the resort is probably your cheapest option, but these are basic bikes with no speed. If you use your bike make sure to wash it and oil it often.


----------



## Madhatter266

- On one of the other threads folks mentioned "looking up" a specific HHI employee who was very helpful with local information.  Who was that person and where can they usually be found?

- Crazy but - we will be there on Shrove Tuesday and wondered if anyone knew if there was a Pancake Supper anywhere nearby?

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Madhatter266 said:


> - On one of the other threads folks mentioned "looking up" a specific HHI employee who was very helpful with local information.  Who was that person and where can they usually be found?
> 
> - Crazy but - we will be there on Shrove Tuesday and wondered if anyone knew if there was a Pancake Supper anywhere nearby?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help!



I can think of a couple-
Mike, the pool guy, whom I haven't had the good fortune of meeting, but I hear he's quite knowledgeable on lots of local things.
When it comes specifically to food and local resturaunts, you can't beat Gordon in the Mercantile.  He's a former chef, does some chef-type contract work, and used to do some private cooking events at the resort.  Here's one of his last "gigs" cooking for the resort.  I just want to know how anyone can be so involved in food, yet stay so thin!


----------



## jmpellet

I appreciate all the replies thus far!  So...if you've been what do you think I might forget to bring?  What are those items that you wish you had in your room that it did not have?  Or supplies like marshmallows, etc.?  I don't mind going to the store if the traffic is not too crazy from the PGA event but I want to be prepared!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kristenrice

jmpellet said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the replies thus far!  So...if you've been what do you think I might forget to bring?  What are those items that you wish you had in your room that it did not have?  Or supplies like marshmallows, etc.?  I don't mind going to the store if the traffic is not too crazy from the PGA event but I want to be prepared!  Thanks a bunch!



We needed a pizza cutter! We did homemade pizzas one night and had to cut it with a steak knife. I already packed one for our next trip


----------



## okw2012

jmpellet said:


> I appreciate all the replies thus far!  So...if you've been what do you think I might forget to bring?  What are those items that you wish you had in your room that it did not have?  Or supplies like marshmallows, etc.?  I don't mind going to the store if the traffic is not too crazy from the PGA event but I want to be prepared!  Thanks a bunch!



Salt and pepper!


----------



## wheniwasyoung

Great Post! Very helpful.
Just booked March 3rd - 10th. Totally last minute. 
We have a two bedroom at the Shipyard but ended up getting a two bedroom here so now have two units. Never been here so the family is VERY excited. Not sure of the weather because we usually are in FL.

Just found out about the bike rentals for $20 each for the whole week. 

Anyone with any last minute "must do's" or "must take with you" suggestions?

Yahoo!!


----------



## okw2012

wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> Great Post! Very helpful.
> Just booked March 3rd - 10th. Totally last minute.
> We have a two bedroom at the Shipyard but ended up getting a two bedroom here so now have two units. Never been here so the family is VERY excited. Not sure of the weather because we usually are in FL.
> 
> Just found out about the bike rentals for $20 each for the whole week.
> 
> Anyone with any last minute "must do's" or "must take with you" suggestions?
> 
> Yahoo!!



We'll be there at the same time!

The weather can be very nice, but the latest forecast for the 1st week of March is on the cool side (at the world also btw). Expect highs in the 60s, lows in the 50s.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

We'll be there at the same time!

The weather can be very nice, but the latest forecast for the 1st week of March is on the cool side (at the world also btw). Expect highs in the 60s, lows in the 40s.[/QUOTE]

Do you use/rent your bikes?


----------



## okw2012

wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> okw2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there at the same time!
> 
> The weather can be very nice, but the latest forecast for the 1st week of March is on the cool side (at the world also btw). Expect highs in the 60s, lows in the 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use/rent your bikes?
Click to expand...


We will rent as we are flying, not driving. Anyhow I would probably rent as sand+salt is not great for gears, and wide tires are best and I have narrow tires.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

okw2012 said:


> We will rent as we are flying, not driving. Anyhow I would probably rent as sand+salt is not great for gears, and wide tires are best and I have narrow tires.



My DW and I met three guys from Quebec that were bikers three years ago in the Keys. We had a blast with them. However, we drank a lot of Rye and Coke. Are you also a rye drinker?


----------



## okw2012

wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> My DW and I met three guys from Quebec that were bikers three years ago in the Keys. We had a blast with them. However, we drank a lot of Rye and Coke. Are you also a rye drinker?



Well I prefer single malt, or else gin-tonic for something with soda in it. A good beer will do too!


----------



## wheniwasyoung

okw2012 said:


> Well I prefer single malt, or else gin-tonic for something with soda in it. A good beer will do too!



I will make sure I have a good malt just in case we run into each other. We will have two teenage boys so I'll try not to bother you two on your romantic vacation. 

We won't be in until Sunday (3rd) but I did manage to get round trip airfare for $69! but we have to fly into MYR and drive 4 hrs.

If I'm reading my email right it looks like we will be in building 28 / 2 bedroom. I wonder if I call they will confirm our unit?

Latest weather Mr. Forecaster?


----------



## okw2012

wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> I will make sure I have a good malt just in case we run into each other. We will have two teenage boys so I'll try not to bother you two on your romantic vacation.



Oh I think I can manage to find time for a drink by the pool 



			
				wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> We won't be in until Sunday (3rd) but I did manage to get round trip airfare for $69! but we have to fly into MYR and drive 4 hrs.



Wow! We are paying 400$ but flying to HHH.



			
				wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> A
> If I'm reading my email right it looks like we will be in building 28 / 2 bedroom. I wonder if I call they will confirm our unit?



You got an email confirming your online booking? I did not. I'll call the resort and make sure it worked!



			
				wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> Latest weather Mr. Forecaster?



Relatively cold. At least for the first few days of the week. Expect highs in the 55-65 range.


----------



## okw2012

Hello everyone,

Here is my monthly weather forecast for HHI.

While the forecast calls for nice weather in March on average, the first week is not looking so good (on the cool side), and that's when I am going...

That being said I am writing this while riding a bus to work which is stuck in traffic. It will likely take me over 3 hours just to get to work today, due to the latest snow storm. I will appreciate a break from all this even if I have to wear a sweater all day!

Mar: warm and dry
Apr-Sep: warm
Oct-Dec: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month. Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## staceyeid

We just booked a 2 bedroom for the end of April. This will be our first time to the resort and also the area. We'll be driving from the Detroit area and splitting the drive over two days. Any recommendations on good stopping points?  A friend suggested Knoxville. 

We're traveling with my parents and our soon to be 2 year old daughter. Very much looking forward to a relaxing week and warm weather (or at least no snow!)

We're planning a day trip to Savannah and my mom would like to get to Biltmore but I haven't even looked to see if that's possible. 

We're also planning a trip to VWL in September, also in a 2 bedroom. 

Very excited for our upcoming trip!!

Restaurant and island activity recommendations are always appreciated!!


----------



## kristenrice

staceyeid said:


> We just booked a 2 bedroom for the end of April. This will be our first time to the resort and also the area. We'll be driving from the Detroit area and splitting the drive over two days. Any recommendations on good stopping points?  A friend suggested Knoxville.



We drive down from the west side of the mitten and stop in Gatlinburg, TN.  In 2011, we left early Friday morning and arrived in Gatlinburg around 10pm.  Then, we slept in on Saturday and spent the day in the GSM national park.  We got a good night of sleep and then headed on to HHI on Sunday morning.

This year, we were planning on doing the same thing, but we are bringing my parents with us.  My parents aren't too interested in spending a day in Gatlinburg so they offered to pay cash to stay Saturday night at HHI.  So now, the plan is to leave early Friday morning, drive to Gatlinburg and then get back on the road early Saturday morning so we can be at HHI early Saturday afternoon.

We leave in 35 days!


----------



## LPnerd

http://http://www.thepig.net/       I am a member and a full time resident here on hilton head . wanted to share that the famous PIG grocery store now has a click and shop option. here is the link to the store website, and you will see the click and shop option icon on top right of webpage. you can have your entire order ready to go, instead of standing cart to cart in the ilse of the best grocery store on the cove. The produce section has a bunch of grab and go stuff , easy for vacations... 
   when you have millions of vacationers together with all the folks that live and work here, during season avoid the grocery store as much as possible.


----------



## okw2012

staceyeid said:


> We just booked a 2 bedroom for the end of April.



Great! If you give me your exact date I will add you to the list on post #2.



staceyeid said:


> Restaurant and island activity recommendations are always appreciated!!



There is a separate thread on HHI restaurants which you might want to check out. Also I have compiled an alphabetical list of things to do while at HHI earlier in this thread. You might want to check that too!


----------



## okw2012

LPnerd said:


> http://www.thepig.net/      I am a member and a full time resident here on hilton head . wanted to share that the famous PIG grocery store now has a click and shop option. here is the link to the store website, and you will see the click and shop option icon on top right of webpage. you can have your entire order ready to go, instead of standing cart to cart in the ilse of the best grocery store on the cove. The produce section has a bunch of grab and go stuff , easy for vacations...
> when you have millions of vacationers together with all the folks that live and work here, during season avoid the grocery store as much as possible.



Can they deliver to the resort?


----------



## mickeyplanner

LPnerd said:


> http://http://www.thepig.net/       I am a member and a full time resident here on hilton head . wanted to share that the famous PIG grocery store now has a click and shop option. here is the link to the store website, and you will see the click and shop option icon on top right of webpage. you can have your entire order ready to go, instead of standing cart to cart in the ilse of the best grocery store on the cove. The produce section has a bunch of grab and go stuff , easy for vacations...
> when you have millions of vacationers together with all the folks that live and work here, during season avoid the grocery store as much as possible.




When you talk about the busy season and things being cart to cart, what months are your referring to?  Also is there truly traffic problems on the island?  We will be there June 2013.


----------



## foticam

Thank you so much for this information!  Love it!!!!


----------



## LJC1861

Just booked a one bedroom unit for September 22-27 for our annual "get away and just relax" vacation at our favorite DVC location.  One of these days we are just going to have to get around to adding on points with an HHI contract so we have the 11 month advantage.  

Love HHI!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## VMS

We will hopefully be checking in on April 14th and checking out on the 20th.  Will be our 12th year, but right now the school district has already taken away the Monday and Tuesday from our vacation due to Hurricane Sandy and snow days.  If any more days get taken away we will definitely be reconsidering, and even as it is we are not definite.  Fingers crossed.  Has been a tough year already here and we really could use a vacation!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

staceyeid said:


> We just booked a 2 bedroom for the end of April. This will be our first time to the resort and also the area. We'll be driving from the Detroit area and splitting the drive over two days. Any recommendations on good stopping points?  A friend suggested Knoxville.
> 
> We're traveling with my parents and our soon to be 2 year old daughter. Very much looking forward to a relaxing week and warm weather (or at least no snow!)
> 
> We're planning a day trip to Savannah and my mom would like to get to Biltmore but I haven't even looked to see if that's possible.
> 
> We're also planning a trip to VWL in September, also in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Very excited for our upcoming trip!!
> 
> Restaurant and island activity recommendations are always appreciated!!



Knoxville should be around 1/2 way for your trip. Depending on when you leave, you might enjoy getting a little farther. Asheville, where the Biltmore is located is about 90 minutes beyond Knoxville and on your way to HH. You'll be taking I-40 to Asheville and then I-26 to I-95 (near Charleston) and about 2 hours more to HH.

Have a great trip!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

mickeyplanner said:


> When you talk about the busy season and things being cart to cart, what months are your referring to?  Also is there truly traffic problems on the island?  We will be there June 2013.



Traffic is at is busiest during the summer months (mid June - August) - espcially Saturday afternoons trying to drive onto the island from the interstate (Sat is a very high check-n day for non-DVC summer guests). Rt 278, the main road thru the island, is a very busy highway especially in the summer months. Another busy time is during the Heritage Golf Classic in Aprirl - but mainly for that week. Restaurants will be really busy during that time (and all thru the summer).

That said, the traffic is still manageable if you try to avoid the busiest times of the day. Beach parking lots fill up quickly during the summer months so walking, biking or taking the Dunes Buggy (a free van service for those in the Palmetto Dunes area to all venues there) is a great way to avoid the heavy traffic and parking issues. The DVC Resort offers a free shuttle service from about 10am - 4pm between the Beach House and Resort.


----------



## Chelley00

We just booked for June 22-28.  So excited.  It's our first trip to HHI.


----------



## watkinsme

We had a great time on our trip in Jan.  I have tons of photos to post.  It was cold, but we still had lots of fun!


----------



## jmpellet

VMS said:


> We will hopefully be checking in on April 14th and checking out on the 20th.  Will be our 12th year, but right now the school district has already taken away the Monday and Tuesday from our vacation due to Hurricane Sandy and snow days.  If any more days get taken away we will definitely be reconsidering, and even as it is we are not definite.  Fingers crossed.  Has been a tough year already here and we really could use a vacation!



We will be there the same time!  No loss of vacation days for us as of yet -- fingers crossed!!


----------



## acourtwdw

We've been here since Friday Feb. 22. Leaving tomorrow. We had a great weekend and thanks to the friendly staff here at the resort. Here are a couple of things we found out:

The Piggly Wiggly is way overpriced. Hit the WalMart superstore at Indigo Run instead.

Everything closes early here at the resort this time of year. The quick serve and the store both closed by 6pm. 

Savannah is fun even if it is raining. Wet Willies is an adult Slurpee bar on the river. 

This place is great and you may never want to leave.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

acourtwdw said:


> The Piggly Wiggly is way overpriced. Hit the WalMart superstore at Indigo Run instead.
> 
> Everything closes early here at the resort this time of year. The quick serve and the store both closed by 6pm.
> 
> Savannah is fun even if it is raining. Wet Willies is an adult Slurpee bar on the river.



Thanks, very helpful! 
The previous post about the Piggly was probably from the store manager.

I do need to find a good liquor store that sells more than Grey Goose and Canadian Mist. 

Looks like a cool week for us next week but still looking forward to our first visit.


----------



## acourtwdw

Also there are pool/beach towels in the room. They are regular beach towel size not little ones like at WDW. We brought some from home but didn't need them. You can get fresh ones at the pool.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

acourtwdw said:
			
		

> Also there are pool/beach towels in the room. They are regular beach towel size not little ones like at WDW. We brought some from home but didn't need them. You can get fresh ones at the pool.



You actually got to use the pool? It's not to cold? Must be heated.


----------



## acourtwdw

wheniwasyoung said:
			
		

> You actually got to use the pool? It's not to cold? Must be heated.



We are from MI and it was 65 degrees yesterday. So we went to the beach house. Dipped our toes in the ocean then to the pool there. The pools are heated to 82.. It was cold getting out. I have a sunburn from just those few hours.


----------



## VMS

jmpellet said:


> We will be there the same time!  No loss of vacation days for us as of yet -- fingers crossed!!



You are lucky . . . we lost a ton and the April break is the last to go . . . used up the allotment of extra days built in, added on to the end of the year in June, made a Friday of President's weekend a half day rather than off.  Looks like we are good this week with the weather, but still have a few more weeks to worry about.  Fingers crossed for both of us!

I see you are from the Northeast too!  Do you drive down?


----------



## disnewbie108

We are going to HHI Labor Day weekend. 8/30-9/2.  Our second trip there.  We fell in love our first trip.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

Ok, we're here. Building 17, 2 bedroom. Cold but sunny.

 Met up with several friends last night and we had a blast! Sorry if we got a little loud. First night for us is always the crazy night.

 Still haven't tracked down OKW2009 but he's here on a "romantic" trip with his DW so we probably won't see them.

If anyone needs me to check on anything while we are here, just ask. 

First time here and so far no complaints. We really like the laundry in the room. Everything seems well maintained and in great working order. Might be a little premature but it looks like we will be making this a every other or every three year trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wheniwasyoung said:


> Ok, we're here. Building 17, 2 bedroom. Cold but sunny.
> 
> Met up with several friends last night and we had a blast! Sorry if we got a little loud. First night for us is always the crazy night.
> 
> Still haven't tracked down OKW2009 but he's here on a "romantic" trip with his DW so we probably won't see them.
> 
> If anyone needs me to check on anything while we are here, just ask.
> 
> First time here and so far no complaints. We really like the laundry in the room. Everything seems well maintained and in great working order. Might be a little premature but it looks like we will be making this a every other or every three year trip.



I can understand the desire to come back!  The Woz family had a great time in 2012, & has asked to do it again in 2014!


----------



## LPnerd

wheniwasyoung said:


> Thanks, very helpful!
> The previous post about the Piggly was probably from the store manager.
> 
> I do need to find a good liquor store that sells more than Grey Goose and Canadian Mist.
> 
> Looks like a cool week for us next week but still looking forward to our first visit.



you people are missing the point. it's the click and shop thats the point. the walmart is filthy, and if you want cheap, use the bilo at 278 and Mathews, sheesh... it's just not this hard folks ROFL... plus the walmart is notorious for , wait, ya know what, you want walmart, by all means go. less shoppers clogging the asiles for the rest of us ROFL... enjoy that Norovirus.
 also, I am not a manager of anything, but I do live here on Hilton head now, and we are DVC member's... and this is the last time I offer help . No one likes to be called a liar, even if it's not what you actually said. 
      I would NEVER send anyone to a walmart store, esp not this one, but what do I know, again, I just live here. I think I explained pretty well about whose prices were what, and The Pig is somewhere in the mid range.  If you really want better prices and less hassle, then I suggest shopping in Bluffton prior to your drive across the bridge. unless you're checking in on a sat, sunday or wednesday, as the traffic is so bad all your frozen stuff would melt by the time you got to the cove.
     The easiest way to get your groceries, NOT the  cheapest, is to use the click and shop at the Pig... period and I don't care who tells you what... and the pig is no more higher priced than Publix .


----------



## LPnerd

I don't know that... but it's worth a phone call. this is in answer to question about delivery.


----------



## okw2012

We're in building 11 (main lodge), top floor with a good view of the marina and partial view of the marsh. We get to see the sun rise, very nice. It's cold but we're having a great time. Went biking on the beach yesterday, saw dolphins just a few meters from shore, then went to the campfire for songs & smores. Did a nature sightseeing tour of the resort this morning with an excellent guide. We love this place!


----------



## LPnerd

jmpellet said:


> I appreciate all the replies thus far!  So...if you've been what do you think I might forget to bring?  What are those items that you wish you had in your room that it did not have?  Or supplies like marshmallows, etc.?  I don't mind going to the store if the traffic is not too crazy from the PGA event but I want to be prepared!  Thanks a bunch!




the traffic will be a night mare, r you kidding??? this island is 12 miles long and 5 milesw across with one main road... do the math, ROFL

the one item we alwys bring is our crock pot! deep woods off ( for both mosiquitos and noseums), I always have sauce, pasta and ground turkey, and the makiongs for cold tuna salad with shells ... I make both when I get there and never have to cook much after that. we always have deli meat for sandwhiches and stuff for salads and fruit, easy grab and go stuff. OH and bottled water!   unless you like your water to taste like a swiming pool.


----------



## LPnerd

mickeyplanner said:


> When you talk about the busy season and things being cart to cart, what months are your referring to?  Also is there truly traffic problems on the island?  We will be there June 2013.



there is one road onto the island, on Sat sunday and wed for a bit, the inbound lane is a parking lot from about noon until 5pm. and NO I am not exaggerating. I always tell folks get on the island before 11am on any of those days or you're gonna sit on the road so take a good book. 
     spring break until labor day is season here, and the PGA tournament. coming up soon. 
     since Easter is so early and winter so late to get started , we may hold off until mid April until it gets NUTS on those days. and traffic on the island is bad, BUT many people opt for a nice walk, or riding bikes as the island has bike paths all over it.


----------



## jmpellet

VMS said:


> You are lucky . . . we lost a ton and the April break is the last to go . . . used up the allotment of extra days built in, added on to the end of the year in June, made a Friday of President's weekend a half day rather than off.  Looks like we are good this week with the weather, but still have a few more weeks to worry about.  Fingers crossed for both of us!
> 
> I see you are from the Northeast too!  Do you drive down?



We have never driven that far but yes we are driving from Massachusetts!!  We need luck.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We were at HHI a couple years ago when the PGA tournament coincided with Easter (I remember going to an Easter brunch alone because DH was at the Heritage).  Except for Sea Pines, traffic really wasn't much worse than other times we're used to.  And the "other times" are always off-season, we've never gone to HHI between April and October.  The only day that was exceptionally busy, to us, was Good Friday at resturants.  We thought we'd wander into Roastfish and Cornbread about 5:15.  Wrong!  It, and everywhere else, was packed.  We ended up at the British Open Pub, where I had an excellent grilled shrimp salad.  I forget the name of it, but it was named after some famous golfer.


----------



## wheniwasyoung

LPnerd said:


> The easiest way to get your groceries, NOT the  cheapest, is to use the click and shop at the Pig... period and I don't care who tells you what... and the pig is no more higher priced than Publix .



I am very sorry that you took offense (or offence, I never really figured out which one is correct). That was not my intent. It was a very pathetic attempt to be humorous and obviously I failed. 
  Anyways. we just got back from "The Pig" and I was pleasantly surprised that most prices where reasonable. We stopped at Publix yesterday and for the most part, not much difference. 
  F.Y.I. not only is the Piggly Wiggly the closest to the resort but in the same shopping center is a very reasonably priced and well stocked liquor store, So for those who include a nice adult beverage during your stay. that may be a factor. Unfortunately , my DW is a very finicky wine drinker and the liquor store has a very nice "room" that has a very impressive selection. Most bottles range from $59 to $159. 

Tonight we will be entertained in Bluffton by some prominent city officials/employees along with some long time friends of the family. We will be having a private dinner in "Old Town" so that seems like an exciting event. Looks like tomorrow the a.m. will be another slow start.


----------



## NJDVCmember

Been going to HH resort for 12 years and we always have shopped at the Pig! Thank you for the info about ordering online.   I hate arriving and having to go to the supermarket!! 
Thanks for info and keep it coming.....there are people here who do appreciate it!


----------



## kristenrice

I was pleasantly surprised yesterday when we received an envelope from the HHI Resort.  It had a nice letter in it about our upcoming holiday reservation and information about the Easter Brunch and Easter baskets that we can pre-order.  I called my dad to let him know, as we are still undecided about where to eat for Easter, and he said that my mom got the same package!   Um...I am the member!  My mom and dad's names are on the reservation, but I don't understand why they sent the info to both of us.  I'm not upset...it saved me the trip over to their house to show it to them.  I find it very nice that they took the time to mail it to both parties listed...great service!

Just 24 more days!


----------



## mickeyplanner

LPnerd said:


> there is one road onto the island, on Sat sunday and wed for a bit, the inbound lane is a parking lot from about noon until 5pm. and NO I am not exaggerating. I always tell folks get on the island before 11am on any of those days or you're gonna sit on the road so take a good book.
> spring break until labor day is season here, and the PGA tournament. coming up soon.
> since Easter is so early and winter so late to get started , we may hold off until mid April until it gets NUTS on those days. and traffic on the island is bad, BUT many people opt for a nice walk, or riding bikes as the island has bike paths all over it.



Thanks for the tip about arriving before 11am on Sunday.  We are planning on staying in Bluffton or somewhere close on Saturday night and then doing grocery shopping before heading over to HHI.

Does anyone know if HHI has somewhere to store our perishable food if we arrive early before check-in?


----------



## Tinkercc

kristenrice said:
			
		

> I was pleasantly surprised yesterday when we received an envelope from the HHI Resort.  It had a nice letter in it about our upcoming holiday reservation and information about the Easter Brunch and Easter baskets that we can pre-order.  I called my dad to let him know, as we are still undecided about where to eat for Easter, and he said that my mom got the same package!   Um...I am the member!  My mom and dad's names are on the reservation, but I don't understand why they sent the info to both of us.  I'm not upset...it saved me the trip over to their house to show it to them.  I find it very nice that they took the time to mail it to both parties listed...great service!
> 
> Just 24 more days!



Is there a website that you can order Easter Baskets from? We are leaving on Good Friday to drive home. I would love to be able to get my kids their Easter Baskets from HH. Thanks!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

kristenrice said:


> I was pleasantly surprised yesterday when we received an envelope from the HHI Resort.  It had a nice letter in it about our upcoming holiday reservation and information about the Easter Brunch and Easter baskets that we can pre-order.  I called my dad to let him know, as we are still undecided about where to eat for Easter, and he said that my mom got the same package!   Um...I am the member!  My mom and dad's names are on the reservation, but I don't understand why they sent the info to both of us.  I'm not upset...it saved me the trip over to their house to show it to them.  I find it very nice that they took the time to mail it to both parties listed...great service!
> 
> Just 24 more days!



Here are a few photos from the Easter Buffet when I went to it in 2011-
















The tables were reserved, so when I got there, they lead me over to the table that was reserved for me.  Bleu came to play during it.  The one thing that bothered me was that all the plates and silverware were styrofoam and plastic, rather than the "real" plates and silverware from a restaurant.  However, since DH was at the Heritage golf, I was without a car and therefore this was my only option.  Frankly, although I love the resort, I would have gone elsewhere if DH had been with me just because the styrofoam and plastic bothered me so for an Easter Brunch.


----------



## kristenrice

Simba's Mom said:


> Here are a few photos from the Easter Buffet when I went to it in 2011-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tables were reserved, so when I got there, they lead me over to the table that was reserved for me.  Bleu came to play during it.  The one thing that bothered me was that all the plates and silverware were styrofoam and plastic, rather than the "real" plates and silverware from a restaurant.  However, since DH was at the Heritage golf, I was without a car and therefore this was my only option.  Frankly, although I love the resort, I would have gone elsewhere if DH had been with me just because the styrofoam and plastic bothered me so for an Easter Brunch.



Thanks for the photos!  I agree, plastic utensils and styorofoam seem a little tacky for an Easter brunch.  I'm wondering though, dad is not big on crowds and DH *hates* to wait for his food.  (I'm talking if a restaurant says a 15 minute wait, we walk out the door) So, would the Easter brunch at the resort be a good choice?  It doesn't seem like it would be too crowded and since it is a buffet, DH wouldn't have to wait.  Our other idea was the British Open Pub or even cooking a meal in our room.  I was thinking that the Pub would be very crowded and (even with a reservation) possibly have a wait, and cooking in the room? Eh, not my first choice.


----------



## Simba's Mom

kristenrice said:


> Thanks for the photos!  I agree, plastic utensils and styorofoam seem a little tacky for an Easter brunch.  I'm wondering though, dad is not big on crowds and DH *hates* to wait for his food.  (I'm talking if a restaurant says a 15 minute wait, we walk out the door) So, would the Easter brunch at the resort be a good choice?  It doesn't seem like it would be too crowded and since it is a buffet, DH wouldn't have to wait.  Our other idea was the British Open Pub or even cooking a meal in our room.  I was thinking that the Pub would be very crowded and (even with a reservation) possibly have a wait, and cooking in the room? Eh, not my first choice.



No, it wasn't crowded so for your DH, who doesn't like to wait, it would  be a good choice.  Gee, I thought my DH was the only one who wouldn't wait for food.


----------



## LPnerd

wheniwasyoung said:


> I am very sorry that you took offense (or offence, I never really figured out which one is correct). That was not my intent. It was a very pathetic attempt to be humorous and obviously I failed.
> Anyways. we just got back from "The Pig" and I was pleasantly surprised that most prices where reasonable. We stopped at Publix yesterday and for the most part, not much difference.
> F.Y.I. not only is the Piggly Wiggly the closest to the resort but in the same shopping center is a very reasonably priced and well stocked liquor store, So for those who include a nice adult beverage during your stay. that may be a factor. Unfortunately , my DW is a very finicky wine drinker and the liquor store has a very nice "room" that has a very impressive selection. Most bottles range from $59 to $159.
> 
> Tonight we will be entertained in Bluffton by some prominent city officials/employees along with some long time friends of the family. We will be having a private dinner in "Old Town" so that seems like an exciting event. Looks like tomorrow the a.m. will be another slow start.




   thanks for the apology, accepted. and yes not only is that liquor store a good one its also the lowest prices on the island    there is a place called outside there too, good to set up fun adventures and excursions . they also have fun stuff for teens to do for a day!
 that entire little shopping center is well worth a look around IMHO but NOT on Sat. or Sunday!
   and we just found a soda called Mr Pig that is JUST like DR Pepper, and all the kids want it now! my grandkids all want tog o to The Pig... I have no idea whats up with that but for about 20 bucks a kid they r happy with PIG stuff from t shirts to chapstick with sunscreen! OMG... rofl, its as famous as Salty Dog... who knew?


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

I haven't read the entire thread, so hopefully this hasn't been asked.  Has anyone tried the restaurant HH Prime? I am looking for an upscale restaurant with good steaks and seafood.


----------



## DoryDorito

Does anyone know if there are pins available for sale/trading at the gift shop? We are going in April and wondering if we should bring our pins.


----------



## JVL1018

Yes, they have pins for sale and trade.


----------



## DoryDorito

JVL1018 said:
			
		

> Yes, they have pins for sale and trade.



Thanks!


----------



## wheniwasyoung

DoryDorito said:


> Does anyone know if there are pins available for sale/trading at the gift shop? We are going in April and wondering if we should bring our pins.



Yes. Here is a pic of the small collection of pins in the store. However, they have a "board" at the pool to trade with and they also have a "Bible" at the main building for trading. And, of course, some of the cast members have pins to trade.


----------



## Kimmysmom

We will be there March 29 - April 2, first time to HH.


----------



## kristenrice

Kimmysmom said:


> We will be there March 29 - April 2, first time to HH.



We'll be there with you!  March 30-April 5!


----------



## loveswdw

You can remove me from the list on the first page. Our WL never cleared so we've made other plans for spring break. Sigh...so not happy about it.


----------



## scottb8888

loveswdw said:
			
		

> You can remove me from the list on the first page. Our WL never cleared so we've made other plans for spring break. Sigh...so not happy about it.



What were you wl for?  And what dates?


----------



## loveswdw

scottb8888 said:
			
		

> what were you wl for?  And what dates?



1br -- 3/31-4/5


----------



## Conan the Librarian

It's not a huge collection, but, they do have a few. 

They also occasionally give them out for prizes for answering the trivia question.


----------



## okw2012

loveswdw said:
			
		

> You can remove me from the list on the first page. Our WL never cleared so we've made other plans for spring break. Sigh...so not happy about it.



Sorry for that. I wish you more luck next time!


----------



## loveswdw

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Sorry for that. I wish you more luck next time!



Thanks. It is disheartening. I was so looking forward to going back to HHI. We were supposed to go last October but had to cancel as I broke my foot. So I got on the WL as soon as I cancelled our Oct trip. Sucks when the WL doesn't work.


----------



## My5Mouseketeers

I'm looking for driving advice.  We will be driving from NJ on Friday 3/22 leaving around 2:30 in the afternoon.

We are trying to decide if we should drive straight down I-95 hitting Baltimore and DC at rush hour or drive west and take I-81 & I77.  Google maps says that 81/77 will be  1 1/2 hours longer, but I know they don't really factor in traffic.

Any opinions?  Trying to decide if we should make hotel reservations in Roanke or Richmond.

thanks,


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:
			
		

> We're in building 11 (main lodge), top floor with a good view of the marina and partial view of the marsh. We get to see the sun rise, very nice. It's cold but we're having a great time. Went biking on the beach yesterday, saw dolphins just a few meters from shore, then went to the campfire for songs & smores. Did a nature sightseeing tour of the resort this morning with an excellent guide. We love this place!



We are now back home and will soon go into vacation planning mode again... We had a great time, what a wonderful place for a romantic vacation! While the whole week was colder than normal, we had no rain and mostly bright sunny days. We biked to the beach every day and played tennis most days at Chaplin Park. There are 6 courts available for free, and clinics are offered for 10$/hr.

We did a day trip to Savannah, very much worth it! We enjoyed the bus tour (we chose the blue buses which were slightly cheaper). We had lunch at the famous Lady&Sons restaurant in the city market (you need to make a reservation early). Excellent southern food, but I suggest ordering from the menu instead of going for the all-you-can eat buffet. We had green fried tomatoes and crab cakes.

We did not try any of the restaurant on HHI, we preferred cooking all our meals at the villa. Went to Piggly Wiggly for food, found it reasonably priced.

Bike rental was 30$ for the week, later found out you can rent for 20$ offsite. There is a rental store on the way to the beach house.

We participated in a number of activities, greatly enjoyed tours with TJ the naturalist and tall tales with B'Lou.

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## wheniwasyoung

okw2012 said:


> We are now back home and will soon go into vacation planning mode again...
> 
> Can't wait to go back!



Totally agree and I'm am very glad you had a good time. 

We were really amazed at the peacefulness of the resort. Even though we managed to fill about every minute of the week with some kind of activity or social event, you have to admit that if you can't relax at Disney's HHI then you just don't want to relax. We too will return, hopefully during a warmer week.

Thanks for starting this great post, it really helped us out!


----------



## jmpellet

okw2012 said:


> Bike rental was 30$ for the week, later found out you can rent for 20$ offsite. There is a rental store on the way to the beach house.



Do you recall the name of the bike rental place? 5 people = $50 and maybe part of the cost of a potential meal at Lady & Sons.  Was the food worth the hype?  My kids love the Food Network and Paula so they would get a kick out of it.

Also, for anyone who has been in mid-April will the dolphins be around and is the tour worth the $$?  If so, is it best to reserve through the resort?

Any other better rental prices for things like kayaks, etc.?  Or better to just do a tour?

Thanks!!!


----------



## susieq76

FYI- I was a little disappointed b/c I thought they would have both the Low country Boil AND Pirate's Party BBQ in June- I called and only the Pirates Party will be happening- on Tuesdays.


----------



## okw2012

jmpellet said:
			
		

> Do you recall the name of the bike rental place?



Hilton Head Outfitters. 20$ seemed to be some kind of winter special.



			
				jmpellet said:
			
		

> 5 people = $50 and maybe part of the cost of a potential meal at Lady & Sons.  Was the food worth the hype?  My kids love the Food Network and Paula so they would get a kick out of it.



The food was great! We paid 25$ each for lunch (appetizer+entree+iced tea including tax and tip). Not so bad. But again have a look at the buffet before ordering that. It did not look good but was the cheapest option. We instead ordered from the menu based on what people were having at the next table  Ask to be seated on 3rd floor. Much nicer and quieter than 1st floor. Also the staff is really friendly and helpful. We'd go back for sure! My wife knew Paula, I did not have a clue who she was before visiting Savannah. She's everywhere! She has her own store but you'll find her stuff all over town.



			
				jmpellet said:
			
		

> Also, for anyone who has been in mid-April will the dolphins be around and is the tour worth the $$?  If so, is it best to reserve through the resort?



We did not get to go as they want 3 people min and we were only two wanting to go. But we saw plenty of dolphins from the beach!



			
				jmpellet said:
			
		

> Any other better rental prices for things like kayaks, etc.?  Or better to just do a tour?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hilton Head Outfitters also rents kayaks. The resort does not, they only offer kayak tours, so most of the times the kayaks are just sitting there. Too bad.


----------



## scottb8888

We are trying Roadfish bike rentals just down the street.


----------



## scottb8888

I know most of the 1 bedroom units are in the main building.  Are there any other buildings that have 1 bedroom units??


----------



## WebmasterDoc

scottb8888 said:


> I know most of the 1 bedroom units are in the main building.  Are there any other buildings that have 1 bedroom units??



16 of the 1BR villas are in Buildings 11/12 (the main lodge). The other five are located on the first floor under a GV in Buildings 16,18,19, 28 and 30. Here is a link to a description of the HH Resort.

Enjoy!


----------



## txsoccermom

Trying to plan when we will arrive for our trip this summer - sooooo excited!!!  Would 1/2 day, from 1p-6p, be enough for us to see the main attractions in Savannah, or should we allow a full day?

TIA!


----------



## okw2012

txsoccermom said:
			
		

> Trying to plan when we will arrive for our trip this summer - sooooo excited!!!  Would 1/2 day, from 1p-6p, be enough for us to see the main attractions in Savannah, or should we allow a full day?
> 
> TIA!



Allow a full day for sure. In half a day you can do a bus tour, perhaps visit a few squares and one museum/house. And most museums close early!


----------



## My5Mouseketeers

Does HHI sell food staples like the WDW DVCs?  We plan on bringing most food, but curious if we could just pick up some milk on the day we arrive and then go food shopping the next day.


----------



## susieq76

How do you request a building location?  I can't find where on DVC member to do it... Do you call?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

My5Mouseketeers said:


> Does HHI sell food staples like the WDW DVCs?  We plan on bringing most food, but curious if we could just pick up some milk on the day we arrive and then go food shopping the next day.



Yes, the Mercantile carries the same type of items as other DVC resorts. They will have milk. There is also a Piggly Wiggly grocery located about 1/2 mile from the resort.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

susieq76 said:


> How do you request a building location?  I can't find where on DVC member to do it... Do you call?



Call MS and ask to have your request added to the reservation.

Good luck!


----------



## CoffeeCup

We'll arrive at HHI tomorrow afternoon for 6 nights, and we can't wait. We're bringing friends who never have been at HHI or stayed at a DVC anywhere.  We hope they will love it as much as we do.


----------



## jmpellet

okw2012 said:


> Hilton Head Outfitters. 20$ seemed to be some kind of winter special.
> 
> 
> 
> The food was great! We paid 25$ each for lunch (appetizer+entree+iced tea including tax and tip). Not so bad. But again have a look at the buffet before ordering that. It did not look good but was the cheapest option. We instead ordered from the menu based on what people were having at the next table  Ask to be seated on 3rd floor. Much nicer and quieter than 1st floor. Also the staff is really friendly and helpful. We'd go back for sure! My wife knew Paula, I did not have a clue who she was before visiting Savannah. She's everywhere! She has her own store but you'll find her stuff all over town.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not get to go as they want 3 people min and we were only two wanting to go. But we saw plenty of dolphins from the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Head Outfitters also rents kayaks. The resort does not, they only offer kayak tours, so most of the times the kayaks are just sitting there. Too bad.



Thank you for this valuable information!!


----------



## jmpellet

Saw a photo of the mug station and it appeared to have "just" soft drinks.  Is there coffee available for the refillable mugs like at the world?


----------



## okw2012

jmpellet said:
			
		

> Saw a photo of the mug station and it appeared to have "just" soft drinks.  Is there coffee available for the refillable mugs like at the world?



You can get free coffee and hot chocolate at Tide Me Over with the resort mug. Otherwise if you don't have your mug they charge 1.50$ for a coffee. Also you can get free hot cider (lemonade in summer) in the lobby.


----------



## txsoccermom

okw2012 said:


> Allow a full day for sure. In half a day you can do a bus tour, perhaps visit a few squares and one museum/house. And most museums close early!



Thank you for the great tip!  We are looking forward to it


----------



## quentina

OOOHHH...how did I miss this one.  

We will be there June 23-28 (decided to spend first two days of vac in Savannah).  We have 2 bedroom, friends in studio   I Love HHI!!


----------



## jmpellet

Just read the 2012 thread and its well worth the effort!  Found there's a SAMs club on the island so I'm happy about that. Also mention of several worthwhile restaurants.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Just home today after a GREAT trip to HHI!  We spent 4 nights in a 2BR (1923 - great location).  Prior to HHI we spent a night in Charleston (loved it) and then while at HHI drove to Savannah for the better part of one day.  
Enjoyed eating pizza from Guiseppe's, swimming (the pool is 85 degrees!), playing the games and activities with the CM's - we found one (Gaby) who group up in our town!  Generally loved how relaxed everything was.  Can't wait to go back! DH and I plan to retire to SC or at least spend part of winter there!  We met a lot of people on spring break from Toronto too.

Just to note for whomever asked about pins - the selection in the store was small, and at that time, they did not have any for HHI or with Shadow on them.  We ended up with a magnet, a mug and a Tervis tumbler, DH also got a t-shirt and ball cap.


----------



## MEK

Mndisneygirl said:


> Just home today after a GREAT trip to HHI!  We spent 4 nights in a 2BR (1923 - great location).  Prior to HHI we spent a night in Charleston (loved it) and then while at HHI drove to Savannah for the better part of one day.
> Enjoyed eating pizza from Guiseppe's, swimming (the pool is 85 degrees!), playing the games and activities with the CM's - we found one (Gaby) who group up in our town!  Generally loved how relaxed everything was.  Can't wait to go back! DH and I plan to retire to SC or at least spend part of winter there!  We met a lot of people on spring break from Toronto too.



  So glad you had a great time!  I just knew you would!!!!!!


----------



## macemc12

We are staying at HHI August 17-23. This will be our first trip to HH. We have gone to the outer banks of NC from Baltimore the past 3 years. I know that once you get to these islands, traffic can be horrendous. We were thinking of trying to drive to somewhere close on Friday and then just making a quick trip to HH early Saturday morning. Anyone have any suggestions of where to stop for the night on Friday?  Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## okw2012

macemc12 said:
			
		

> We are staying at HHI August 17-23. This will be our first trip to HH. We have gone to the outer banks of NC from Baltimore the past 3 years. I know that once you get to these islands, traffic can be horrendous. We were thinking of trying to drive to somewhere close on Friday and then just making a quick trip to HH early Saturday morning. Anyone have any suggestions of where to stop for the night on Friday?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



There's a Holiday Inn Express in Hardeeville, just as you get off the 95. Then you can drive early the next morning and avoid the traffic. Never stayed there but it gets decent reviews on tripadvisor. You could also try getting to Bluffton, but then you'd be almost there!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

I have never found the traffic going on the island to be that bad on Friday (we occasionally drive over for visits on Fridays).

I have been told to avoid 278 on Saturday Morning.  That's check out day for most of the resorts.  And the main problem there is the toll road.   

If you are coming from I-95, just get on 278 and go.   From Savannah, there are some back roads you can take that will get you almost all the way to the island without much traffic.


----------



## jmpellet

We are going in a couple of weeks and I am bummed about the weather. It looks particularly cold on HHI right now . Wonder if its just a cold snap??


----------



## CoffeeCup

jmpellet said:


> We are going in a couple of weeks and I am bummed about the weather. It looks particularly cold on HHI right now . Wonder if its just a cold snap??



We were there last week, and it was cold, very windy, with several rain storms.


----------



## okw2012

jmpellet said:
			
		

> We are going in a couple of weeks and I am bummed about the weather. It looks particularly cold on HHI right now . Wonder if its just a cold snap??



It should warm up nicely in time for Easter. Highs in the upper 60s maybe even hitting 70 for a change. No foreseen cold spell after that although it could change.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

During our week (March 11) it was mostly in the 60s, maybe a low 70 until the day we left (of course) and one morning was rainy and cool.  But my kids didn't care - the pool was heated to 85 and they spent most of their time in the pool.  The beach house was practically abandoned and on Thursday the sun came out and it was just gorgeous over there!  So, 70 should feel pretty good!
I hope it warms up for you!


----------



## kristenrice

Oh I hope that forecast is wrong!  It is showing a 60% chance of rain for 3 of our 6 days and then a 40-50% chance on 2 more. The only day that looks decent will be Monday, but it's only forecasting a high of 64.  I'm crossing my fingers that we get at least some decent weather.


----------



## jmpellet

I'm really hoping that it begins to warm up. Coming from a snowy season up north I hope we can see 70 degrees by mid-April.


----------



## okw2012

kristenrice said:
			
		

> Oh I hope that forecast is wrong!  It is showing a 60% chance of rain for 3 of our 6 days and then a 40-50% chance on 2 more. The only day that looks decent will be Monday, but it's only forecasting a high of 64.  I'm crossing my fingers that we get at least some decent weather.



Although it could rain during the Easter weekend, the forecast shows small amounts. Then the week will start nicely (sunny and warm), with a bit more rain expected at the end of the week. Of course that can still change.


----------



## jmpellet

So is this actually an odd cold spell or to be expected for this time of year?  I hear its 44 this morning in south Florida!


----------



## NJDVCmember

I do believe it is colder than normal. As is Fla.

Last year when we were there only half of the Shelter Cove Mall was opened and what was oened was mostly empty stores. Heard a rumor there was going to be condos put in. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

NJDVCmember said:


> I do believe it is colder than normal. As is Fla.
> 
> Last year when we were there only half of the Shelter Cove Mall was opened and what was oened was mostly empty stores. Heard a rumor there was going to be condos put in. Anyone have any updates?



Kroger has purchased the mall. Belk and a couple of other stores will remain and a new Kroger super-store is being built reportedly to open late this year. The mall will no longer be an enclosed mall.

In addition there will be some public park areas added with a nice vista of the marsh. There will also be apartments built. There were some land trades between the developers and the city to accommodate the plans.

Shelter Cove Mall plans - November, 2012

 Shelter Cove Mall plans - February, 2013


----------



## NJDVCmember

Oh yes,,, super market! Thanks for the update and the links Doc !


Heard last night that the Fuddrakers (sp) shut down. Was a good place to send the kids to for dinner!


----------



## scottb8888

Cold,  50's  maybe low 60's with high winds.  Not a lot of fun for the family!  Pool and Spa are warm!


----------



## kristenrice

okw2012 said:


> Although it could rain during the Easter weekend, the forecast shows small amounts. Then the week will start nicely (sunny and warm), with a bit more rain expected at the end of the week. Of course that can still change.



We arrive on Saturday and we are staying for the week so your post has made me feel better 

I started thinking about how much fun it would be to spend a week in a 2BR, cooped up with my kids and parents.  We'd need a vacation after vacation!


----------



## jmpellet

Let's all pray to the weather gods (or somebody!).


----------



## Tinkercc

We are here now also. We arrived on Monday and leave on Friday. It has been cold, but it's been a lot of fun. We chartered a fishing boat this morning and caught a bunch of little sharks. We are having a wonderful time.


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my monthly weather forecast for HHI.
> 
> While the forecast calls for nice weather in March on average, the first week is not looking so good (on the cool side), and that's when I am going...
> 
> That being said I am writing this while riding a bus to work which is stuck in traffic. It will likely take me over 3 hours just to get to work today, due to the latest snow storm. I will appreciate a break from all this even if I have to wear a sweater all day!
> 
> Mar: warm and dry
> Apr-Sep: warm
> Oct-Dec: average
> 
> These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month. Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.
> 
> More details here:
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/multi_season/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php



Hello everyone,

Here is my monthly weather forecast for HHI.

Well, I guess I must first admit that I busted my March forecast... I called for a colder first week (which verified) then for warmer than average conditions for the rest of the month. That did not happen.

Well it seems like I can't help but issue the same forecast: looks like a slow start for April, definitely on the cool side, but warmer temperatures are expected for the rest of the month, and until July.

So here is the forecast:

Apr-Jul: warm
Aug-Dec: average

These are **average** forecasted conditions for each month. Even when the forecast is correct, weather on individual days can be quite different from the average.

More details here:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/multi_season/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## Chelley00

DH and I are hoping to take advantage of a Kids Night In and go out to dinner for our anniversary alone.  Where would you suggest, knowing our time is somewhat limited since we'll have to be back to pick up the kids?


----------



## macemc12

Tinkercc said:


> We are here now also. We arrived on Monday and leave on Friday. It has been cold, but it's been a lot of fun. We chartered a fishing boat this morning and caught a bunch of little sharks. We are having a wonderful time.



Glad you are having fun!  Windy, cloudy with sleet at times today in Baltimore. I would rather be at HHI!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## VMS

Doc it looks like on those mall plans that Shelter Cove Lane is closed now.  We are going down next month and often ride our bikes on that route to get to Piggly Wiggly.  Do you know if the bike lanes are still open, or are we now blocked from going that way to the PW shopping center?


----------



## WebmasterDoc

VMS said:


> Doc it looks like on those mall plans that Shelter Cove Lane is closed now.  We are going down next month and often ride our bikes on that route to get to Piggly Wiggly.  Do you know if the bike lanes are still open, or are we now blocked from going that way to the PW shopping center?



The road is closed beyond the Newport addition (the condos you can see from the Main Lodge at the resort). That entire area is now a construction zone with trucks and equipment coming and going. The bike lanes out on 278 are open, but not too convenient to easily get to the PW area since they are on the opposite side of 278.

There are road blockades in place but I don't know if there is a way around them on bikes or on foot. "Officially" they are closed both behind and in front of the mall since that whole North side has been demolished and construction is underway.


----------



## JMW123

Chelley00 said:


> DH and I are hoping to take advantage of a Kids Night In and go out to dinner for our anniversary alone.  Where would you suggest, knowing our time is somewhat limited since we'll have to be back to pick up the kids?



My parents retired to HHI and every time we visit with the grandkids they gift my wife and I a romantic night out while they watch the kids and send us to either the Old Fort Pub or to The Jazz corner

http://www.oldfortpub.com/

By no means a pub, it is a fancy dinner and one of the few places on the island where you can eat right on the water and watch the sunset over the sound between the island and the mainland.  Food is excellent (Seafood and steak done fancy southern style) and they have a great wine list.  make sure to make a reservation around sunset and request a table next to the windows.

http://www.thejazzcorner.com/

Incredible music from old time southern jazz players play while you eat.  Deas Guyz is a personal favorite to see and they regularly play there.  Food is also excellent, is more southern "Hip" as opposed to old fort which is southern fancy.  They also have a great martini list.

You really can't go wrong if you happen to choose one of these.


----------



## VMS

WebmasterDoc said:


> The road is closed beyond the Newport addition (the condos you can see from the Main Lodge at the resort). That entire area is now a construction zone with trucks and equipment coming and going. The bike lanes out on 278 are open, but not too convenient to easily get to the PW area since they are on the opposite side of 278.
> 
> There are road blockades in place but I don't know if there is a way around them on bikes or on foot. "Officially" they are closed both behind and in front of the mall since that whole North side has been demolished and construction is underway.




Thanks, Doc.  We do a big shop the first day at PW and then just ride bikes there during the week to get any extra items we need.  Really hoping there is some way we can do this.


----------



## MEK

JMW123 said:


> My parents retired to HHI and every time we visit with the grandkids they gift my wife and I a romantic night out while they watch the kids and send us to either the Old Fort Pub or to The Jazz corner
> 
> http://www.oldfortpub.com/
> 
> By no means a pub, it is a fancy dinner and one of the few places on the island where you can eat right on the water and watch the sunset over the sound between the island and the mainland.  Food is excellent (Seafood and steak done fancy southern style) and they have a great wine list.  make sure to make a reservation around sunset and request a table next to the windows.



I ate here during my last trip to HHI and it was really lovely.  The food was good and the view of the sunset was spectacular.  I would highly recommend it.
















Dessert







This year I made a reservation at Vine.  I called two weeks in advance and they only had 5pm and 9pm slots available.


----------



## Fwd Facing Tentacles

Has anybody taken the kshuttle from Savannah airport?  How close does it stop to Disney and how would you get there from wherever it stops?  Thanks.


----------



## Kimmysmom

We are here in HHI right now and first timers. We just love it here. I cannot wait to come back. It is so peaceful and so pretty...


----------



## Tinkercc

We left on Friday and we are already planning our next trip. Our kids liked it as much as WDW!! Make sure to meet Mike the pool guy!


----------



## wordwitt

I am so happy to hear all of the great things about Hilton Head.  My husband's not a huge theme park fan, and although we've never been to Hilton Head, I know he'd prefer it to WDW.  So when I looked at DVC I bought a small BWV contract as well as a small Hilton Head contract (both in ROFR).  I am hoping we can go to Hilton Head over Labor Day, but know that's probably a huge long shot so planning on WDW (have to use banked points).  But when I get my points it will be the first place I try!  Love reading all your comments.


----------



## hmansure

Booked for NYE @ HHI (December 29 - January 3)!  This will be our 3rd trip to HHI for New Year's - always a very relaxing and enjoyable time!!


----------



## okw2012

hmansure said:
			
		

> Booked for NYE @ HHI (December 29 - January 3)!  This will be our 3rd trip to HHI for New Year's - always a very relaxing and enjoyable time!!



Added you to the guest list. Are there any special activities around NYE at the resort?


----------



## hmansure

okw2012 said:


> Added you to the guest list. Are there any special activities around NYE at the resort?



Here's very short post from our last trip over NYE.

That was 3 years ago, but on that trip and a prior one even further back - they had special parties for the kids as well as a midnight countdown at the pool.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Midnight Countdown 2009.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQlrL0zFi7o&feature=share&list=UU0HWJhQMekWMKm8NidpnyxA

Not a great video, but, it is representative.


----------



## dznystar

We're off next week for spring break and I was thinking about a last minute trip to HH.  We would only be able to go M-Th.  The weather looks pretty good.  It's about a 5 hour drive for us....BUT we're going on a Disney cruise at the end of this year and trying to save for that.  Even though we'd be using points to stay, it will cost for gas/food/etc, so I'm debating on whether to make the plunge or not.  What activities do they have planned during the week for kids/families?  I know over the summer, there are TONS of things to do, but wasn't sure about right now.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

While we were there in March, there were activities throughout the day, crafts, stories with Shadow, campfire singalongs, drawing class, bingo, games....  Most were free or a nominal fee for a craft. There are excursions too - kayaking, fishing, dolphin watching (the one from across the way is way cheaper).
The pool is heated to 85, so it should be good unless it's stormy.

It would be a great getaway - I say if you try to keep your costs for food down, cook in your villa, grill, etc.  you could do it fairly cheap. Gas costs, well, we know how bad that is!


----------



## okw2012

dznystar said:
			
		

> We're off next week for spring break and I was thinking about a last minute trip to HH.  We would only be able to go M-Th.  The weather looks pretty good.  It's about a 5 hour drive for us....BUT we're going on a Disney cruise at the end of this year and trying to save for that.  Even though we'd be using points to stay, it will cost for gas/food/etc, so I'm debating on whether to make the plunge or not.  What activities do they have planned during the week for kids/families?  I know over the summer, there are TONS of things to do, but wasn't sure about right now.



There's lots to do, don't worry! There are nature sightseeing activities, arts & crafts, tales, music and magic with B'lou, kayak, dolphin tours, biking on the beach...

You won't have time to do it all!


----------



## okw2012

dznystar said:
			
		

> We're off next week for spring break and I was thinking about a last minute trip to HH.  We would only be able to go M-Th.  The weather looks pretty good.  It's about a 5 hour drive for us....BUT we're going on a Disney cruise at the end of this year and trying to save for that.  Even though we'd be using points to stay, it will cost for gas/food/etc, so I'm debating on whether to make the plunge or not.  What activities do they have planned during the week for kids/families?  I know over the summer, there are TONS of things to do, but wasn't sure about right now.



There's lots to do, don't worry! There are nature sightseeing activities, arts & crafts, tales, music and magic with B'lou, kayak, dolphin tours, biking on the beach, outdoor movies, camp fire, s'mores... 

You won't have time to do it all!


----------



## okw2012

dznystar said:
			
		

> We're off next week for spring break and I was thinking about a last minute trip to HH.  We would only be able to go M-Th.  The weather looks pretty good.  It's about a 5 hour drive for us....BUT we're going on a Disney cruise at the end of this year and trying to save for that.  Even though we'd be using points to stay, it will cost for gas/food/etc, so I'm debating on whether to make the plunge or not.  What activities do they have planned during the week for kids/families?  I know over the summer, there are TONS of things to do, but wasn't sure about right now.



There's lots to do, don't worry! There are nature sightseeing activities, arts & crafts, tales, music and magic with B'lou, kayak, dolphin tours, biking on the beach, outdoor movies, camp fires, s'mores... 

You won't have time to do it all!


----------



## chwtom

I am heading to Hilton Head for a conference memorial day weekend, and am bringing my wife and 2 kids (4 and 7). I am trying to decide between the Disney property or one of the Marriott properties on the beach.

The Marriott properties have rooms just as nice (if not nicer), pools that are similar, and have the advantage of being directly on the beach. But we really like the Disney experience (great customer service, geared towards keeping kids entertained, etc), and don't mind a short shuttle to the beach.

Just wondering if the Disney resort on HH has a lot for kids to do (or I guess more than the other resorts) to make it worth staying away from the beach, and how their rooms compare to other Disney properties (we just stayed at AKL, for example). 

Price is about the same, so just trying to decide which would be more fun.

Thanks!


----------



## okw2012

chwtom said:
			
		

> I am heading to Hilton Head for a conference memorial day weekend, and am bringing my wife and 2 kids (4 and 7). I am trying to decide between the Disney property or one of the Marriott properties on the beach.
> 
> The Marriott properties have rooms just as nice (if not nicer), pools that are similar, and have the advantage of being directly on the beach. But we really like the Disney experience (great customer service, geared towards keeping kids entertained, etc), and don't mind a short shuttle to the beach.
> 
> Just wondering if the Disney resort on HH has a lot for kids to do (or I guess more than the other resorts) to make it worth staying away from the beach, and how their rooms compare to other Disney properties (we just stayed at AKL, for example).
> 
> Price is about the same, so just trying to decide which would be more fun.
> 
> Thanks!



We were at AKL this January and at HHI in March. I would say there is much more to do for kids at HHI, although a marsh view is certainly less impressive than a savannah view!

Activities with B'lou and Shadow are not to be missed. The marsh might not be the beach but there's lots to do around the marsh: bird watching, fishing off the pier, kayaking, the fire pit, star gazing (they have a great telescope), movies at night, fireworks... Also the beach is not far and the beach house is great!


----------



## MEK

Checked the weather for next week and its 75 degrees almost all week.  Very excited!   Leaving Sunday!


----------



## JVL1018

We leave in 2 hours! I have been up and ready to go since 3:30am. LOL if it was just my immediate family, I would wake them all and get on the road, but my brother and sister in aw are going and even I won't call them this early to get moving and get over here.


----------



## CruisinPT

We are going to be staying in GV for a few days in November with 3 families. We will all have cars. How many parking passes do they give for a GV???

Thanks


----------



## Lenc324

What is the weather like in early October.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Still warm days, cooler nights.  

We stayed a week on HHI back in 2011 and the weather was perfect the whole time.   Definitely warm enough for the pool in the day.  Cool enough for a light jacket or long sleeves at night.  The sand gnats may come out if it is cool enough.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

CruisinPT said:


> We are going to be staying in GV for a few days in November with 3 families. We will all have cars. How many parking passes do they give for a GV???
> 
> Thanks



As many as you'll need. Getting 3 parking passes will be no problem.

Have a great stay - the GVs are wonderful. We have one scheduled for a week this summer!


----------



## canals68

Looking forward to our 3rd trip to Disney Hilton Head from 7/5/2013 through 7/12/2013.

Great family resort and the golf is awesome!


----------



## ThisIsJason

My wife and I bought DVC a few months ago. Knew we weren't going to WDW this year because of a trip to Japan in June for my sister-in-laws wedding. Needed a little Disney though.

Decided to give HHI a shot in July (8th-12th, one bedroom). Question. What should we see/do? Never been before. We are driving down.


----------



## okw2012

ThisIsJason said:
			
		

> My wife and I bought DVC a few months ago. Knew we weren't going to WDW this year because of a trip to Japan in June for my sister-in-laws wedding. Needed a little Disney though.
> 
> Decided to give HHI a shot in July (8th-12th, one bedroom). Question. What should we see/do? Never been before. We are driving down.



Apart from relaxing at the resort?
This is one of the best place on earth for golf and tennis. Biking on the beach is also a favourite. Visit Pickney island to see the wildlife. A day trip to Savannah is also a must.


----------



## LPnerd

Lenc324 said:


> What is the weather like in early October.



the weather here is perfect in October I thiknk!   Its one of my favorite months, stil nice and warm even beach most years!   but there is NO ONE here! its great so shhhhh don't tell!


----------



## LPnerd

ThisIsJason said:


> My wife and I bought DVC a few months ago. Knew we weren't going to WDW this year because of a trip to Japan in June for my sister-in-laws wedding. Needed a little Disney though.
> 
> Decided to give HHI a shot in July (8th-12th, one bedroom). Question. What should we see/do? Never been before. We are driving down.



THis is a great place to really relax. lots of golf, lots of Beach, shopping, and great food!  there are sightseeing boats, a day trip to Savanah GA is a good one, google hilton head island and look at the activities listed. anything to do with water is here.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Come over to Savannah.  See Ft. Pulaski, historical district.  Eat at Mrs Wilkes.  

Fishing and boating are great in the area also.

Don't forget that Beaufort isn't far and you can visit Parris Island.  The Museum there is wonderful.


----------



## ThisIsJason

Thanks for the suggestions! Plan on going to Savannah. Anyone have a favorite golf course? Too may to choose from!


----------



## Simba's Mom

ThisIsJason said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Plan on going to Savannah. Anyone have a favorite golf course? Too may to choose from!



DH prides himself on the fact that he's played every course that general public can get on to on HHI (translation, much too much golf).  He enjoys the courses across the street, especially Arthur Hills.  His "best bang for the buck" is Hilton Head National, just off island.  DH used to be an assistant greenskeeper and is VERY picky about course condition, and always says their course is in great shape.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Add us to the list!  We will be in a 2 bedroom  May 27-30, followed by 2 nights at Marriott's Grand Ocean.  This will be our first stay at Disney's Hilton Head Resort and we have not been to the island in over 10 years so I am very excited!


----------



## emilymad

Do they have towels available at both of the pools?  Trying to figure out how many beach towels to back.

Does anyone have a picture of the mugs they provide in the room?  I know that is an odd question but we plan to bring our coffee machine that makes certain size drinks.

In another thread someone mentioned that they don't see to enforce the parking.  Is that true?  How much of an issue is it?

I didn't read the whole thread so I apologize if these things have already been discussed!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

emilymad said:


> Do they have towels available at both of the pools? Trying to figure out how many beach towels to back.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the mugs they provide in the room? I know that is an odd question but we plan to bring our coffee machine that makes certain size drinks.
> 
> In another thread someone mentioned that they don't see to enforce the parking. Is that true? How much of an issue is it?
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread so I apologize if these things have already been discussed!


 
They provide pool towels for you in your room and you're expected to bring those to the pool.  You can exchange them for dry towels there.

I don't know if I have a picture of the mugs, but they are a smaller standard size mug that you would get with a set of dishes.  Not a big mug like they sell at WDW.

Don't know about parking - we just parked by our villa or over at the beach house.  No issues there.


----------



## LPnerd

towles for pool are stacked by your bathtub they are grn and white stripped, and you exchange them at either pool if you wish.  
 parking is not now, nor has it ever been a problem. I live here and unless you have a pass, your not parking at either place nor will you have acess to the beach/.


----------



## CoffeeCup

LPnerd said:


> towles for pool are stacked by your bathtub they are grn and white stripped, and you exchange them at either pool if you wish.
> parking is not now, nor has it ever been a problem. I live here and unless you have a pass, your not parking at either place nor will you have acess to the beach/.



Parking was a slight problem when we were there about a month ago.  We often had to park several buildings away from our villa.  It didn't hurt us to walk, but it was annoying the afternoon we checked in and had a long walk with our luggage, groceries, etc.  We haven't ever had a problem on other trips.


----------



## emilymad

Thanks!  We usually stay in Sea Pines where parking is very strict.  We hope to see the same at the Disney resort.


----------



## Tinkercc

We were there at the end of March for Spring Break. We were in  building 31. We didn't have a problem with parking. We did see a security car checking passes one day. Have a great time!


----------



## jmpellet

We are here now and have had no troubles parking and I was told the resort is full. A couple of observations or suggestions. Bring Saran, aluminum foil, and containers for leftovers if you plan to cook. There is just one frying pan in the room. If you plan to rent bikes the Disney recyclable bags from the Disney store fit perfectly into the bike basket.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

During the very busy summer months, parking at the Beach House can be a challenge since that is also a public access area for the beach and is not just for DVC resort guests. 

During summer the lot can be filled from just after 10am until after 3pm but at most other times of the year, the Beach House lot has plenty of parking for guests. The resort lot itself does have adequate parking even in the summer. While it can be a bit frustrating to see cars without a Disney pass parked in front of the buildings along the marina, there is still adequate parking for the resort. (Those with access to the marina are not supposed to park overnight - they have permission only for loading/unloading - but unless Disney enforces the policy they will take advantage. Most are respectful of the parking situation, but a few of the boaters do take advantage.)


----------



## Avojeo

Add us to the list!!!  We are going May 5 to May 9.   Now I have a question, do the have the low country broil going on right now?  I know they stop it sometime in October but wasn't sure when it started back up.     I'm so excited about going.


----------



## gardengirl628

We just got home from 5 days at HHI resort.  Had a great time.  We were in building 14 in a 2 bedroom.  It was a great location, and we never had any difficulty parking.  The beach was awesome.  Had been afraid that the water would be too cold, but it was amazing.  Warmer than Maine in August!  
We went to Savannah for a day and Old Town Bluffton.  I would definitely recommend checking out Bluffton on Thursday for their farmers market.


----------



## KristiMc

We are hoping to go to HHI June 8-13, 2014.  What are the chances that I will be able to book a 1-bedroom at the 7 month mark?  Are my dates still early enough in the summer that I might have a chance?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Avojeo said:


> Add us to the list!!!  We are going May 5 to May 9.   Now I have a question, do the have the low country broil going on right now?  I know they stop it sometime in October but wasn't sure when it started back up.     I'm so excited about going.



When we went the end of April in 2011, they had it.  We were really excited as it was the first one for us-we go in November, so we'd never gotten to do the low country boil.


----------



## gardengirl628

Avojeo said:


> Add us to the list!!!  We are going May 5 to May 9.   Now I have a question, do the have the low country broil going on right now?  I know they stop it sometime in October but wasn't sure when it started back up.     I'm so excited about going.



They had it last week.


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> There's a Holiday Inn Express in Hardeeville, just as you get off the 95. Then you can drive early the next morning and avoid the traffic. Never stayed there but it gets decent reviews on tripadvisor. You could also try getting to Bluffton, but then you'd be almost there!



We are making a change to our travel/driving dates.  Instead of taking 3 days to drive to HHI, we are going to take 2 days.  Would Hardeeville be a great place to stop if we want to drive all day Saturday and then wake up do grocery shopping and then head to HHI to hit the beach before our room is ready?



Kimmysmom said:


> We are here in HHI right now and first timers. We just love it here. I cannot wait to come back. It is so peaceful and so pretty...



Did you travel with kids?  



LPnerd said:


> towles for pool are stacked by your bathtub they are grn and white stripped, and you exchange them at either pool if you wish.
> parking is not now, nor has it ever been a problem. I live here and unless you have a pass, your not parking at either place nor will you have acess to the beach/.



Are the pool towels adequate or should we bring our own?  I don't want them to small and thin.

We are so excited that in two months we will be driving to HHI for our first trip there.  I want to call MS and request a dedicated 2BR.


----------



## gardengirl628

mickeyplanner said:


> Are the pool towels adequate or should we bring our own?  I don't want them to small and thin.




The towels were great...not small and thin at all.  For four of us, there were 8 beach towels given.


----------



## okw2012

gardengirl628 said:
			
		

> The towels were great...not small and thin at all.  For four of us, there were 8 beach towels given.



Yes you get two towels per person and can exchange them as often as you wish at the pool.


----------



## DoryDorito

Here right now for the first time. I know this has said been hundreds of time but wow, love at first sight. We got upgraded from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom!  I cannot wait to come back. What a lovely resort. The hospitality has been amazing. Very laid back and exceptional staff.


----------



## kristenrice

DoryDorito said:


> Here right now for the first time. I know this has said been hundreds of time but wow, love at first sight. We got upgraded from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom!  I cannot wait to come back. What a lovely resort. The hospitality has been amazing. Very laid back and exceptional staff.



I really think that HHI is DVC's best kept secret.

We felt the same way when we bought there. It is very hard for us to decide between WDW and HHI each year.  Unfortunately, we only own 50 points there (enough for every three years) and we stay in 1BR's which makes it almost impossible to use our AKV points at the 7-month window over Easter.  Now, DVC jacked up the direct prices AND there's a waitlist for our UY (Feb) AND good luck finding a small resale at HHI.  It has become very popular as more and more people discover how great it is.


----------



## mickeyplanner

gardengirl628 said:


> The towels were great...not small and thin at all.  For four of us, there were 8 beach towels given.



Thank you, that is one last thing for us to pack then.



okw2012 said:


> Yes you get two towels per person and can exchange them as often as you wish at the pool.



Great, that will help save some packing room.



DoryDorito said:


> Here right now for the first time. I know this has said been hundreds of time but wow, love at first sight. We got upgraded from a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom!  I cannot wait to come back. What a lovely resort. The hospitality has been amazing. Very laid back and exceptional staff.



Would you mind giving a list of what kitchen items are provided in the 2 BR.  What type and how many pots, etc...?


----------



## goofylovers

Does anyone know what night they have the Poolside BBQ party? We will be there in August and really would love to do this. Hopefully it is a night we will be there. Also what refillable mug is being sold there now? Do they have their own design or is it the same pool/beach scene at the WDW resorts? We already have 6 of that design and would really like a new design. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## alirwalsh4

We just got back this weekend and it was on Thursday night at the Beach House!


----------



## goofylovers

Perfect. Just what I was hoping.


----------



## MEK

emilymad said:


> Thanks!  We usually stay in Sea Pines where parking is very strict.  We hope to see the same at the Disney resort.



You can't get through the gate without your key card.  You have to buzz to get let in the first time.  There are a lot of cars in the parking lot, but you should always find a space.


----------



## MEK

ThisIsJason said:


> My wife and I bought DVC a few months ago. Knew we weren't going to WDW this year because of a trip to Japan in June for my sister-in-laws wedding. Needed a little Disney though.
> 
> Decided to give HHI a shot in July (8th-12th, one bedroom). Question. What should we see/do? Never been before. We are driving down.



In addition to Savannah, it is a short drive to tybee island.  We also drove to Bluffton for the outside market they have on Thursday afternoon.  In addition, we spent an evening in Beaufort.


----------



## gardengirl628

MEK said:


> In addition to Savannah, it is a short drive to tybee island.  We also drove to Bluffton for the outside market they have on Thursday afternoon.  In addition, we spent an evening in Beaufort.



We didn't do Beaufort, but loved the farmers market in Bluffton and all the great little galleries around there.  We had lunch at Vin 55, which was delicious.  We drove to Savannah and fell in love with the city.  We definitely plan to get back there.  That bridge that you drive over to get to Savannah was huge!  I am not a bridge fan, and I gotta say I was nervous!


----------



## mickeyplanner

goofylovers said:


> Also what refillable mug is being sold there now? Do they have their own design or is it the same pool/beach scene at the WDW resorts? We already have 6 of that design and would really like a new design. Thanks in advance for your help.



Everyday I am learing something new before your trip to HHI in June.  I did not know they had refillable mugs there.  I hope they are a different design than the ones at WDW.  Can you use them at the resort and the Beach House?


----------



## gardengirl628

The resort mugs are unfortunately the same ones as WDW.  You can refill them at the resort and the beach house.  Beach house counter service closed at 4pm every day when we were there last week and so you could not get to the soda after that.  Don't know if it will be open later in June.


----------



## jmpellet

There is just one frying pan in the room and three tupperware-like containers.  I could have used more of each to avoid washing so much.  We were in Building 23 and for us that was the perfect pool side location.  We could let our kids go to the pool (they are 12,11,9) and we could watch them from the deck.  We also gave them the freedom to ride the bikes throughout the resort which they enjoyed a lot.  

We went to the low country boil and it was great.  You can't access the refillable drink station at Signals but they provided lemonade and iced tea.  The food was very good and plentiful.  B'Lou provided the entertainment.

We went on the dolphin tour with Scott and it was a great way to see the island from a different vantage point.  

My kids had great fun at the campfire, Goofy Bingo, and at other events.  The cast members here do a great job! We went to both the beach tour and the Pinckey Island tour and TJ is phenomenal.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

jmpellet said:


> There is just one frying pan in the room and three tupperware-like containers.  I could have used more of each to avoid washing so much.  We were in Building 23 and for us that was the perfect pool side location.  We could let our kids go to the pool (they are 12,11,9) and we could watch them from the deck.  We also gave them the freedom to ride the bikes throughout the resort which they enjoyed a lot.
> 
> We went to the low country boil and it was great.  You can't access the refillable drink station at Signals but they provided lemonade and iced tea.  The food was very good and plentiful.  B'Lou provided the entertainment.
> 
> We went on the dolphin tour with Scott and it was a great way to see the island from a different vantage point.
> 
> My kids had great fun at the campfire, Goofy Bingo, and at other events.  The cast members here do a great job! We went to both the beach tour and the Pinckey Island tour and TJ is phenomenal.


How was the drive?


----------



## jmpellet

ProudMommyof2 said:


> How was the drive?



  We were all set to leave Saturday morning and then made a game time decision to leave Friday night at 9:45 pm and drive straight through.  No traffic and we arrived on the island at about 2:30pm next day.  I had a priceline hotel in Fredericksburg, VA that we had paid for but it was well worth being in the area the night before.  We were then able to check in at 11 am so it was great.  

The ride was very long but it was interesting to see just how many cars hailed from MA, RI, CT, and Maine!  On the way home we did decide to stop halfway (same hotel through priceline) but I think I would have gone straight through if I had to do it over again.  Even though it was Sunday, there were far more cars on the road and the drive through CT during any day of the week is not fun!


----------



## staceyeid

We arrived yesterday. Sitting by the Beach House pool enjoying the sun. Absolutely beautiful, first time at the resort and I understand why so many love it here. Already met Mike the pool guy and need to get his recommendations for a trip to Savannah later in the week.

We're in building 24 and the location and view are amazing. Right next to pool and playground and a lovely marsh view. Our original room was in building 29 but we asked to move to marsh view (our request never made it through to their system). Totally worth it!

View from our room:


----------



## Tinkercc

Mike is great!! Have a great time.


----------



## staceyeid

Tinkercc said:


> Mike is great!! Have a great time.



Thank you!!


----------



## mickeyplanner

gardengirl628 said:


> The resort mugs are unfortunately the same ones as WDW.  You can refill them at the resort and the beach house.  Beach house counter service closed at 4pm every day when we were there last week and so you could not get to the soda after that.  Don't know if it will be open later in June.



THanks for the heads up on the same refillable mugs.  Guess we won't be buying any at HHI.



jmpellet said:


> There is just one frying pan in the room and three tupperware-like containers.  I could have used more of each to avoid washing so much.  We were in Building 23 and for us that was the perfect pool side location.  We could let our kids go to the pool (they are 12,11,9) and we could watch them from the deck.  We also gave them the freedom to ride the bikes throughout the resort which they enjoyed a lot.
> 
> We went to the low country boil and it was great.  You can't access the refillable drink station at Signals but they provided lemonade and iced tea.  The food was very good and plentiful.  B'Lou provided the entertainment.
> 
> We went on the dolphin tour with Scott and it was a great way to see the island from a different vantage point.
> 
> My kids had great fun at the campfire, Goofy Bingo, and at other events.  The cast members here do a great job! We went to both the beach tour and the Pinckey Island tour and TJ is phenomenal.



What other pots and pans were in the room?  How about a colander, can opener, etc...?  Trying to figure out if we need to pack any of those things to take down.

I may have to consider the country boil.  I hadn't heard many good things aboutit.



staceyeid said:


> We arrived yesterday. Sitting by the Beach House pool enjoying the sun. Absolutely beautiful, first time at the resort and I understand why so many love it here. Already met Mike the pool guy and need to get his recommendations for a trip to Savannah later in the week.
> 
> We're in building 24 and the location and view are amazing. Right next to pool and playground and a lovely marsh view. Our original room was in building 29 but we asked to move to marsh view (our request never made it through to their system). Totally worth it!
> 
> View from our room:



Sounds like I should call Member services and request buildings 23 or 24.  Would those be the best locations to ask for with kids?


----------



## emilymad

Can you get coffee with the refillable mugs?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Only when counter service is open.


----------



## emilymad

Great.  Thanks!


----------



## kristenrice

mickeyplanner said:


> Sounds like I should call Member services and request buildings 23 or 24.  Would those be the best locations to ask for with kids?



We simply requested "near the pool" since the pool, community hall, mercantile and recreation desk are all in the same area.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarlaT

Does anyone know if the fireworks (Tues Nights?) begin after memorial day or the beginning of June?
Our family checks in on Memorial Day and was wondering. We have always stayed in June and the firework show it great!


----------



## mickeyplanner

kristenrice said:


> We simply requested "near the pool" since the pool, community hall, mercantile and recreation desk are all in the same area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for the tip, I will have to call Member services and add that request.  Was it loud being that close to the pool?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeyplanner said:


> We are making a change to our travel/driving dates.  Instead of taking 3 days to drive to HHI, we are going to take 2 days.  Would Hardeeville be a great place to stop if we want to drive all day Saturday and then wake up do grocery shopping and then head to HHI to hit the beach before our room is ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you travel with kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Are the pool towels adequate or should we bring our own?  I don't want them to small and thin.
> 
> We are so excited that in two months we will be driving to HHI for our first trip there.  I want to call MS and request a dedicated 2BR.



We have never stayed in Hardeeville, but that is REAL close to the resort.  Your logic to do the shopping and get to the resort early makes great sense to me.  You never know when you might get a room early.  And they can accommodate your groceries (especially when you get there early).

The towels are thick and bigger than bath towels, but not as big as beach towels.  For use at the pool they are great.  If you want something large to lay on at the beach... bring beach towels.  Have a great time.

Just curious why you would prefer a dedicated over a lock-off?


----------



## tigers27

One month to Hilton Head!!!! Woo Hoo! It can't come soon enough. Just booked our stay in the World the week after Thanksgiving at BLT & AKV so I'm pretty much on a Disney / DVC high right now. Thanks for listening.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mickeyplanner

DisDaydreamer said:


> We have never stayed in Hardeeville, but that is REAL close to the resort.  Your logic to do the shopping and get to the resort early makes great sense to me.  You never know when you might get a room early.  And they can accommodate your groceries (especially when you get there early).
> 
> The towels are thick and bigger than bath towels, but not as big as beach towels.  For use at the pool they are great.  If you want something large to lay on at the beach... bring beach towels.  Have a great time.
> 
> Just curious why you would prefer a dedicated over a lock-off?



Thank you for all the encouraging words. Sounds like we are on the right path. I still have to call MS and ask for a building close to the pool.  Anything else I should be thinking about?

I thought dedicated 2br has two queen beds in the second bedroom and the lock0off was a one bedroom and a studio, so the second br would only have one queen bed and a pull out.  Is this right or do I have it reverse?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeyplanner said:


> Thank you for all the encouraging words. Sounds like we are on the right path. I still have to call MS and ask for a building close to the pool.  Anything else I should be thinking about?
> 
> I thought dedicated 2br has two queen beds in the second bedroom and the lock0off was a one bedroom and a studio, so the second br would only have one queen bed and a pull out.  Is this right or do I have it reverse?



I am not sure.  I Have to let the more knowledgeable answer that.  I wasn't even thinking about bedding differences.  At VBR the Lock-offs have better views than the dedicated.  I was asking purely for the knowledge.


----------



## Tinkercc

We were in a dedicated 2BR in March. There were two queen beds in the second BR and a sleeper sofa in the living area. Have a great time!


----------



## staceyeid

I'll post more about our trip when we get home (in Asheville today to tour Biltmore) but I wanted to post that we were told by this time next year that all rooms will be redone in a new lighter color scheme and that the akward sofa beds will be addressed/replaced. Sorry if this has been posted before.


----------



## okw2012

staceyeid said:
			
		

> I'll post more about our trip when we get home (in Asheville today to tour Biltmore) but I wanted to post that we were told by this time next year that all rooms will be redone in a new lighter color scheme and that the akward sofa beds will be addressed/replaced. Sorry if this has been posted before.



Great news for the sofa bed! It is a most uncomfortable piece of furniture. Regarding the color scheme, I kind of like it. I hope they keep the atmosphere intact.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

staceyeid said:


> I'll post more about our trip when we get home (in Asheville today to tour Biltmore) but I wanted to post that we were told by this time next year that all rooms will be redone in a new lighter color scheme and that the akward sofa beds will be addressed/replaced. Sorry if this has been posted before.



That is good news - that sofa was impossible to sit on!


----------



## pixie08

staceyeid said:


> I'll post more about our trip when we get home (in Asheville today to tour Biltmore) but I wanted to post that we were told by this time next year that all rooms will be redone in a new lighter color scheme and that the akward sofa beds will be addressed/replaced. Sorry if this has been posted before.



That is interesting! I might try and head back down next year. I am doing a review on my blog, I will post a review here as I think I have quite a lot of photos and what not and I think people are frequently looking for those. I *LOVED* Hilton Head.


----------



## lsutigger2

hi all, we are at HH now!  Glad to be here and hope the rain is gone by tomorrow.

Was telling my DH this morning that our 1 bdrm villa looks like it has recently been spiffed up (for lack of a better word).  The paint looks clean, not scratches on the doors, knobs look new and shiny.  We are in bldg 12.  Decor is the same, furniture, etc.  The dishes are white - thought they were different colors in previous visits.??

hope to have a good time!


----------



## pixie08

lsutigger2 said:


> hi all, we are at HH now!  Glad to be here and hope the rain is gone by tomorrow.
> 
> Was telling my DH this morning that our 1 bdrm villa looks like it has recently been spiffed up (for lack of a better word).  The paint looks clean, not scratches on the doors, knobs look new and shiny.  We are in bldg 12.  Decor is the same, furniture, etc.  The dishes are white - thought they were different colors in previous visits.??
> 
> hope to have a good time!



Awesome. Have a great time. We had white dishware last year.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Tinkercc said:


> We were in a dedicated 2BR in March. There were two queen beds in the second BR and a sleeper sofa in the living area. Have a great time!



Thanks for putting my  mind at ease on the dedicated 2 br.  What building were you in?


----------



## disneybride96

staceyeid said:


> I'll post more about our trip when we get home (in Asheville today to tour Biltmore) but I wanted to post that we were told by this time next year that all rooms will be redone in a new lighter color scheme and that the akward sofa beds will be addressed/replaced. Sorry if this has been posted before.



Let us know how you like The Biltmore. We stop in Asheville overnight, but have not gone to the estate.


----------



## LJC1861

disneybride96 said:


> Let us know how you like The Biltmore. We stop in Asheville overnight, but have not gone to the estate.



An Asheville resident here......if you are in Asheville and have the time you should visit the Estate.  It is amazing!!!  The house is such a marvel, filled with beautiful furniture and things that were technological advances for the time...such as an elevator and electricity.  Touring the house will take 1-2 hours depending on the crowds.  There is some dining and shopping right at the house as well.  

The gardens are spectacular...with the walled garden and the trail down through the azalea garden to the bass pond.  The Conservatory is filled with all sorts of exotic plants and magnificent orchids.  Touring the gardens could take up to an hour, depending on how long you spend ooohhhing and aaahhhing over all the stunning plants. 

Antler Hill Village houses the winery self guided tour as well as more shopping and dining.  There is also another exhibit area, currently featuring items from the "Vanderbilts at Home and Abroad".   My favorite restaurant in in Antler Hill Village....Cedric's Tavern.  The bread served with dinner are fabulous pretzel rolls served with a spicy mustard butter.  Totally delicious.  

The winery gift shop is so much more than wine, with lots of food items from various states and countries for sale.  The wine tasting at the end of the tour is not to be missed for anyone over. 

The Estate can get quite crowded at various times of the year.....spring for the Flower Festival, all summer and again at Christmas, when they have special Candlelight tours of the house filled with various music groups performing and all the fireplaces lit.  Anytime of year you go, expect crowds, and expect to have a wonderful day.  


Linda


----------



## pixie08

LJC1861 said:


> An Asheville resident here......if you are in Asheville and have the time you should visit the Estate.  It is amazing!!!  The house is such a marvel, filled with beautiful furniture and things that were technological advances for the time...such as an elevator and electricity.  Touring the house will take 1-2 hours depending on the crowds.  There is some dining and shopping right at the house as well.
> 
> The gardens are spectacular...with the walled garden and the trail down through the azalea garden to the bass pond.  The Conservatory is filled with all sorts of exotic plants and magnificent orchids.  Touring the gardens could take up to an hour, depending on how long you spend ooohhhing and aaahhhing over all the stunning plants.
> 
> Antler Hill Village houses the winery self guided tour as well as more shopping and dining.  There is also another exhibit area, currently featuring items from the "Vanderbilts at Home and Abroad".   My favorite restaurant in in Antler Hill Village....Cedric's Tavern.  The bread served with dinner are fabulous pretzel rolls served with a spicy mustard butter.  Totally delicious.
> 
> The winery gift shop is so much more than wine, with lots of food items from various states and countries for sale.  The wine tasting at the end of the tour is not to be missed for anyone over.
> 
> The Estate can get quite crowded at various times of the year.....spring for the Flower Festival, all summer and again at Christmas, when they have special Candlelight tours of the house filled with various music groups performing and all the fireplaces lit.  Anytime of year you go, expect crowds, and expect to have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> Linda



I agree! My sister in law is in Winston Salem so on our last trip down we visited the estate and stayed over. We did the wine tour and the whole estate, it was so beautiful!


----------



## pixie08

I have part I of my review complete, it covers check in and our one bedroom villa! enjoy!

http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort-review.html


----------



## ProudMommyof2

pixie08 said:


> I have part I of my review complete, it covers check in and our one bedroom villa! enjoy!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort-review.html



Looks great! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

LJC1861 said:


> An Asheville resident here......if you are in Asheville and have the time you should visit the Estate.  It is amazing!!!  The house is such a marvel, filled with beautiful furniture and things that were technological advances for the time...such as an elevator and electricity.  Touring the house will take 1-2 hours depending on the crowds.  There is some dining and shopping right at the house as well.
> 
> The gardens are spectacular...with the walled garden and the trail down through the azalea garden to the bass pond.  The Conservatory is filled with all sorts of exotic plants and magnificent orchids.  Touring the gardens could take up to an hour, depending on how long you spend ooohhhing and aaahhhing over all the stunning plants.
> 
> Antler Hill Village houses the winery self guided tour as well as more shopping and dining.  There is also another exhibit area, currently featuring items from the "Vanderbilts at Home and Abroad".   My favorite restaurant in in Antler Hill Village....Cedric's Tavern.  The bread served with dinner are fabulous pretzel rolls served with a spicy mustard butter.  Totally delicious.
> 
> The winery gift shop is so much more than wine, with lots of food items from various states and countries for sale.  The wine tasting at the end of the tour is not to be missed for anyone over.
> 
> The Estate can get quite crowded at various times of the year.....spring for the Flower Festival, all summer and again at Christmas, when they have special Candlelight tours of the house filled with various music groups performing and all the fireplaces lit.  Anytime of year you go, expect crowds, and expect to have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> Linda



I agree too! We spent a night in Asheville on our way home from HHI and loved it!  The Biltmore is so cool - wine tasting, the animals...we had a blast!


----------



## pixie08

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see the rest!



Thanks. Will do soon.


----------



## mickeyplanner

pixie08 said:


> I have part I of my review complete, it covers check in and our one bedroom villa! enjoy!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort-review.html



Thank you so much for  current post, I can't wait to read more.  Did you happen to use the WiFi while you were there?


----------



## Simba's Mom

mickeyplanner said:


> Thank you so much for  current post, I can't wait to read more.  Did you happen to use the WiFi while you were there?



Actually, DHHI had in-room wi-fi before WDW.  In the first few years we went, you could only access the free wi-fi in certain areas of the resort.  Then, I think it was around 2008, all the guest rooms got free wi-fi.


----------



## pixie08

Simba's Mom said:


> Actually, DHHI had in-room wi-fi before WDW.  In the first few years we went, you could only access the free wi-fi in certain areas of the resort.  Then, I think it was around 2008, all the guest rooms got free wi-fi.



Yep, that's right. I did use the wifi. No issue. I am almost done with part II which will review the rest of the resort and the food (part iii will be the beach house and the island). Glad I can help!


----------



## scottb8888

pixie08 said:


> Yep, that's right. I did use the wifi. No issue. I am almost done with part II which will review the rest of the resort and the food (part iii will be the beach house and the island). Glad I can help!



Used the wifi in March.  There seems to be an issue with the latest Mac book software.  iPads and iPhones work fine.  We called the front desk and they put us in touch with Hargray who solved the problem quickly!


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thanks for all the info on the Wifi, I was hoping that everyone had strong signals.  Sometimes at wdw we would have problems.  Unfortunately, dh always has work to do on vacations.


----------



## staceyeid

mickeyplanner said:


> Thanks for all the info on the Wifi, I was hoping that everyone had strong signals.  Sometimes at wdw we would have problems.  Unfortunately, dh always has work to do on vacations.



We used the wifi a few weeks ago. They seem to have a wireless router in each of the first floor units that also serves the second floor room. The signal was strong but our iPhones required re-connecting very frequently (re-entering password). After a day or two I had the thing memorized I had entered it so often! My laptop (Mac) did not seem to have this issue but I didn't use it as much.


----------



## DVCconvert

pixie08 said:


> Yep, that's right. I did use the wifi. No issue. I am almost done with part II which will review the rest of the resort and the food (part iii will be the beach house and the island). Glad I can help!



In Part I you said:


 Luckily,there are elevators and luggage carts to help you with your belongings as there no bell services offered at the resort.


Just for clarification, the only elevators are in the Live Oak Lodge Building


----------



## mickeyplanner

http://www.palmettodunes.com/pdf/SCH3NEW.pdf

I just found this map online of Shelter Cove.  Can you walk from the Disney Resort to Shelter Cove?  It looks like there is a walkway connecting the two?  Would you recommend any of the restaurants in Shelter Cove and should we make reservations for our June 23-28 trip?  There will be 7 of us 5 adults and two kids.


----------



## okw2012

mickeyplanner said:


> http://www.palmettodunes.com/pdf/SCH3NEW.pdf
> 
> I just found this map online of Shelter Cove.  Can you walk from the Disney Resort to Shelter Cove?  It looks like there is a walkway connecting the two?  Would you recommend any of the restaurants in Shelter Cove and should we make reservations for our June 23-28 trip?  There will be 7 of us 5 adults and two kids.



It is a very short walk to Shelter Cove. Have not tried any of the restaurants however.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

mickeyplanner said:


> http://www.palmettodunes.com/pdf/SCH3NEW.pdf
> 
> I just found this map online of Shelter Cove.  Can you walk from the Disney Resort to Shelter Cove?  It looks like there is a walkway connecting the two?  Would you recommend any of the restaurants in Shelter Cove and should we make reservations for our June 23-28 trip?  There will be 7 of us 5 adults and two kids.



You can walk to seven restaurants within about 1/4 mile of the resort - all at Shelter Cove. Most also offer a discount to guests staying at the DVC resort. You can see all 7 right from the resort too. 

Kingfisher and Scott's Fishmarket are the closest (about 50 yards) followed by Bistro17, Little Venice, Parrot Cove, San Miguel's and ELA's. Scott's and San Miguels have nightly outdoor entertainment, Bistro, Little Venice and Parrot Cove all have outdoor cafe seating (Bistro has a pianist Thurs - Sun evenings) and ELA's also has outdoor seating and indoor entertainment. Scott's and San Miguel's have walk-up outdoor bars where you can enjoy the entertainers.

This spring, there has been outdoor music near the Neptune statue each Thursday and the Harborfest will start up again soon with music, Shannon Tanner concerts nightly as well as fireworks each Tuesday evening at dusk. Lots to do within a short walk of the resort.

Also nearby are Giuseppis Pizza, Alexanders, Santa Fe, Sea Grass Grille, Big Jim's. There is a free shuttle for all Palmetto Dunes guests to all locations with Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove (the Disney resort participates in that program too) so transportation is easy to/from any location within the immediate area. 

There are also over 200 other restaurants within a 15 minute drive of the resort - so nothing is too far, but the options at Shelter Cove are certainly convenient. Of those mentioned, our favorites are Bistro17 and ELA's but the we have also enjoyed the others depending on what dinner mood we are in.

Enjoy!


----------



## pixie08

DVCconvert said:


> In Part I you said:
> 
> 
> Luckily,there are elevators and luggage carts to help you with your belongings as there no bell services offered at the resort.
> 
> 
> Just for clarification, the only elevators are in the Live Oak Lodge Building



Op, yes this is true! I edited that with the note and gave you a shout out! I always appreciate the help and linked back to disboards. Love these forums, no matter how many times I have been to wdw it is amazing how much there is still to know, and I love the community!

Phew I have also finished the marathon post that is part 2. There is so much more to this resort then people realize and between the resort, the beach house and the island there is a lot to do and a lot of information to be had. I hope I can help someone! My third and final post will be a quicky on the beach house and some of the island places we went to. Then I am off to wdw for F&G, SWW and monstrous 24 summer day!!

http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort-review_9.html


----------



## gardengirl628

We really enjoyed San Miguel's when we were there in April, and the entertainment was awesome!  Great margaritas.

We had a not so stellar meal at Little Venice, and the service wasn't that great either.


----------



## pixie08

I want to try San Miguel next Time. We ate at Skull Creek Boat House, Low Country backyard (our favorite by far), Fuddruckers (we do not have these any more in NY) and One Hot Mama's.


----------



## srp1103

Has anyone done any paddle boarding while at Hilton Head?  Has Disney started offering it on their activity schedule?  Anyone that has been very recently, would you mind posting a photo of a recent activity schedule.  Also wondering what the bike rental cost is for DVC members.  We have not been to HHI in a few years, will be there May 26  - 31.


----------



## emilymad

Does the general store and snack bar accept Disney gift cards?   


Is there an ice machine?  We are staying in a studio.   Thanks!


----------



## lsutigger2

We returned yesterday from a week at HH. I'm already looking at next year's calendar to plan our next stay. 

Bike rentals for members are $16/day or $30/ for length of stay. we didn't rent, but wished we had. Next trip we will. 


Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## lsutigger2

I do believe that the gift shop does except gift cards, if not someone will send a different reply.

There are ice machines and laundry facilties.

It is just the best place ever.  So peaceful and quiet. Love the porch and rocking chairs. spent a lot of time out there.

Enjoy!!


----------



## mommypants

Most studios are in the main building. The ice machine is in the laundry room right next to big Murgie's den.


----------



## brandip22

Woohoo!


----------



## brandip22

Haha- part of my post disappeared! We are going up June 15-22!


----------



## pixie08

brandip22 said:


> Haha- part of my post disappeared! We are going up June 15-22!



Awesome! have fun!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

The store is just like being in a store at WDW.  They will/did give annual pass discounts.  (Things change)

The folks that run it are triffic!


----------



## jmpellet

I have a copy of the whole info packet that includes the activities schedule from mid April that I will scan and post. We did not do the paddle boarding but we did see them when we were out on the private dolphin tour. Bike rentals to us were a must and besides going to SAMs club for food our car pretty much stayed put.  We did the low country boil and it was very good. We actually cooked the rest of the week as to take in the resorts activities. We went on the beach tour and the Pinckney Island Tour. They were both led by TJ and he was great. For our kids' ages of 12,11, and 9 I think we had a fabulous location in bldg 23. The kids could right around the corner to the pool and we could watch from our porch.


----------



## emilymad

mommypants said:


> Most studios are in the main building. The ice machine is in the laundry room right next to big Murgie's den.



Thanks!


----------



## mickeyplanner

okw2012 said:


> It is a very short walk to Shelter Cove. Have not tried any of the restaurants however.



Great to hear that we can walk there



WebmasterDoc said:


> You can walk to seven restaurants within about 1/4 mile of the resort - all at Shelter Cove. Most also offer a discount to guests staying at the DVC resort. You can see all 7 right from the resort too.
> 
> 
> Also nearby are Giuseppis Pizza, Alexanders, Santa Fe, Sea Grass Grille, Big Jim's. There is a free shuttle for all Palmetto Dunes guests to all locations with Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove (the Disney resort participates in that program too) so transportation is easy to/from any location within the immediate area.
> 
> There are also over 200 other restaurants within a 15 minute drive of the resort - so nothing is too far, but the options at Shelter Cove are certainly convenient. Of those mentioned, our favorites are Bistro17 and ELA's but the we have also enjoyed the others depending on what dinner mood we are in.
> 
> Enjoy!



Can you tell me a little more about the shuttle?  Does it work almost like the buses at WDW and drops you off at certain stops?  Where are those stops?



pixie08 said:


> I want to try San Miguel next Time. We ate at Skull Creek Boat House, Low Country backyard (our favorite by far), Fuddruckers (we do not have these any more in NY) and One Hot Mama's.



How was One HOt Mama's?  I am hoping we get to try it next month.  Was it difficult to find?



lsutigger2 said:


> We returned yesterday from a week at HH. I'm already looking at next year's calendar to plan our next stay.
> 
> Bike rentals for members are $16/day or $30/ for length of stay. we didn't rent, but wished we had. Next trip we will.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip!!



Do you happen to remember what supplies are stocked in the kitchen?  I am trying to figure out if we need to bring anything other than food, spices, etc...  We will be there June 23-29.


----------



## mickeyplanner

pixie08 said:


> Op, yes this is true! I edited that with the note and gave you a shout out! I always appreciate the help and linked back to disboards. Love these forums, no matter how many times I have been to wdw it is amazing how much there is still to know, and I love the community!
> 
> Phew I have also finished the marathon post that is part 2. There is so much more to this resort then people realize and between the resort, the beach house and the island there is a lot to do and a lot of information to be had. I hope I can help someone! My third and final post will be a quicky on the beach house and some of the island places we went to. Then I am off to wdw for F&G, SWW and monstrous 24 summer day!!
> 
> http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort-review_9.html



Thanks for the second post, can't wait to read the third one.  Can you give  more details on the stocked kitchen?  We are planning on making breakfast everyday and packing lunch for the beach too.  I will toss the idea around about BBQ one night.  My DS will be super excited to get some Mickey Bars next month!!!


----------



## pixie08

mickeyplanner said:


> Can you tell me a little more about the shuttle?  Does it work almost like the buses at WDW and drops you off at certain stops?  Where are those stops?
> 
> 
> 
> How was One HOt Mama's?  I am hoping we get to try it next month.  Was it difficult to find?



The Shuttle is from in front of the main building Live Oak Lodge and goes to The Beach House.

One Hot Mama's was good, not hard to find at all. It was in a shopping area type of thing. The food was good, but the wings was really the star. I do mini review here:

http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort.html

We ate a few places we really liked. I didn't include it in my blog review but we ate lunch at a restaurant in the Westin before our massage and it was pretty blah. Waaaay overpriced. Our favorite was Low Country Backyard.


----------



## loveswdw

pixie08 said:


> Our favorite was Low Country Backyard.



Always funny because everybody is different (just like WDW restaurant reviews). 

We chose A Low Country Backyard because it was rated number 1 or 2 on TripAdvisor back when we went in 2010. It was easily the worst meal of our trip and we could not understand how it ranked so high on TripAdvisor. Dinner was expensive for what we got (2 adult meals & 2 kids meals). I ordered crab cakes which were terrible and the portion was tiny considering they cost almost $20. My husband got meatloaf which was okay. My boys just had grilled cheese. The banana pudding in the mason jar was cute but nothing to write home about. And the service was really slow considering there were only tables filled in the small interior. Only one table outside was seated. 

We agreed that was one place we'd skip next trip! It must've been pretty new back then because the beach shuttle driver asked us where we had dined the night before. We told him about Low Country Backyard and he had never heard of it.


----------



## mickeyplanner

pixie08 said:


> The Shuttle is from in front of the main building Live Oak Lodge and goes to The Beach House.
> 
> One Hot Mama's was good, not hard to find at all. It was in a shopping area type of thing. The food was good, but the wings was really the star. I do mini review here:
> 
> http://www.disneytravelrecord.com/2013/05/disney-hilton-head-island-resort.html
> 
> We ate a few places we really liked. I didn't include it in my blog review but we ate lunch at a restaurant in the Westin before our massage and it was pretty blah. Waaaay overpriced. Our favorite was Low Country Backyard.



Did you use the shuttle from WDW to SHelter Cove?  I read somewhere there is a shuttle for that?

Also did you make reservations at any of the restaurants you ate at?  I am wondering if we need to make reservations for our trip June 23-29?


----------



## jlwhitney

My hubby and I are going this weekend (17-20) to celebrate our 5th anniversary and our 4 month old baby girl is coming too 

I can't wait. This is our first time going to Hilton Head, we are in Jacksonville area so its not too far away


----------



## disneybride96

loveswdw said:


> Always funny because everybody is different (just like WDW restaurant reviews).
> 
> 
> We agreed that was one place we'd skip next trip! It must've been pretty new back then because the beach shuttle driver asked us where we had dined the night before. We told him about Low Country Backyard and he had never heard of it.



Yes....everyone is different. A Lowcountry Backyard is our absolute favorite. We discovered it on our trip 2 years ago and they had just opened a month earlier. I think what we liked most was the outstanding down home service. The night we were there it turned chilly, so the owner and waitress invited us to come inside for dessert and we all sat and chatted. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Simba's Mom

jlwhitney said:


> My hubby and I are going this weekend (17-20) to celebrate our 5th anniversary and our 4 month old baby girl is coming too
> 
> I can't wait. This is our first time going to Hilton Head, we are in Jacksonville area so its not too far away



Be sure that when you check in, you tell them about your anniversary celebration, then watch the resort channel (I forget which channel that is).  They put all the special celebrations on the resort channel.  I was so excited when I saw that, I waited for it to come around again and took a picture.  I'm at work right now, so I can't post it.  But tell them, and they'll show yours.

Got home-





I've got to admit that I was so excited, I didn't even notice that they'd spelled DH's name wrong.


----------



## LPnerd

mickeyplanner said:


> We are making a change to our travel/driving dates.  Instead of taking 3 days to drive to HHI, we are going to take 2 days.  Would Hardeeville be a great place to stop if we want to drive all day Saturday and then wake up do grocery shopping and then head to HHI to hit the beach before our room is ready?
> 
> There is a holiday Inn express in Bluffton that is great. right next to a mini mall, and several grocery stores handy so you can take your pick. this will put you in good stead if you are on your way onto the island before say 10am... you shouldn't have a problem. also the Bluffton holiday Inn is right off 278.
> 
> yes, I have traveld with kids... bugt what about that???
> 
> 
> 
> Did you travel with kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Are the pool towels adequate or should we bring our own?  I don't want them to small and thin.  Its disney... not motel six, rofl... the towels are fne. they are not beach blankets, but ther are reg oversize beach towels.
> 
> We are so excited that in two months we will be driving to HHI for our first trip there.  I want to call MS and request a dedicated 2BR.


  If it were me lock off or not, would make no difference.


----------



## jlwhitney

Anyone know how much umbrella and chair rentals are on the beach?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

"One Hot Mama's"

Just look in the 'Bar-muda Triangle'.


----------



## SamR

jlwhitney said:


> Anyone know how much umbrella and chair rentals are on the beach?


It looks like a set of two chairs plus an umbrella rent for $32 for the first day, and $20 for each additional consecutive day: http://www.shorebeach.com/2013_rental_rates.pdf


----------



## SamR

LPnerd said:


> If it were me lock off or not, would make no difference.



When my kids were younger, I preferred a dedicated villa so that there was not a separate outside entrance into "their" bedroom. Now that they are all teenagers, that's not as much of a concern. 

If you're traveling with adults, or another family, having a second entrance might be a more convenient option. So, I think it depends on your situation.


----------



## okw2012

SamR said:
			
		

> It looks like a set of two chairs plus an umbrella rent for $32 for the first day, and $20 for each additional consecutive day: http://www.shorebeach.com/2013_rental_rates.pdf



Wow, quite expensive! Thanks for the info, worth going to Walmart:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/SKLZ-Sport-Brella-Blue/11987774


----------



## mickeyplanner

SamR said:


> When my kids were younger, I preferred a dedicated villa so that there was not a separate outside entrance into "their" bedroom. Now that they are all teenagers, that's not as much of a concern.
> 
> If you're traveling with adults, or another family, having a second entrance might be a more convenient option. So, I think it depends on your situation.



That is good to know, I did not realize there was a difference with the doors.  I just hope we get our request for a dedicated.


----------



## SC Minnie

We leave this evening for a week at HHI! I am sooo ready for a relaxing vacation at our home away from home.


----------



## susieq76

Two weeks!!!!  We can't wait!


----------



## childsplay

SamR said:


> It looks like a set of two chairs plus an umbrella rent for $32 for the first day, and $20 for each additional consecutive day: http://www.shorebeach.com/2013_rental_rates.pdf



Thanks for the info I was wondering the same thing.  I guess i always thought you rented those umbrellas and chairs from Disney, but it looks like its a seperate company.  I think we are going to grab one for our trip in June.


----------



## Welcome Home!

Just 100 Hours until we board our flight from the Old World to the New. AKL home resort owners that were lucky, got HH 1BV at 7 Months, second visit for us and looking forward to exploring the island a bit more this time, do we need our WDW ponchos or will it be dry over Memorial week?

B,T and H


----------



## diesel

My husband and I just got back from our first visit to Hilton Head on Saturday.  What a great place.  We flew into Jacksonville, Fl and it was an easy 2 hr ride to HH.  Loved the location of the Disney resort.  It was great to have a choice of at least 6 restaurants within walking distance to the resort.  A few had live out door entertainment every night.  The beach house was great.  We would get there at 8 am and take a long walk on the beach and then swim until 10am.  We had the place to ourselves all most every morning.  
Driving around HH can be a little challenging with the lack of signs but after a day you get use to it.  
We took a day trip to Savannah.  Wow what a beautiful city.  We did one of the trolley tours and walked around River Street.  It was a lot of fun and a very easy drive from HH.  Ask the front desk for directions to Savannah.  They have a great easy route to take with a nice map of historic Savannah.  On another day we went to Sea Pines at HH.  It cost $5 for a day pass.  It was nice.  It reminded me of a bigger version of Shelter Cove.
We will be going back to HH next year.


----------



## LPnerd

Welcome Home! said:


> Just 100 Hours until we board our flight from the Old World to the New. AKL home resort owners that were lucky, got HH 1BV at 7 Months, second visit for us and looking forward to exploring the island a bit more this time, do we need our WDW ponchos or will it be dry over Memorial week?
> 
> B,T and H




hello, and almost welcome to HHI!... its raining all week , but that doesn't mean its cold or you won't have sunshine too!   Always bring ponchos in the spring here...  and get ready for some wild thunder! not to worry, it's the norm here and in fl. spring time means rain, but ... it's in the 80's so, big deal. You must go inside for the thunderstorms as lightening is very dangerous, but other wise, it rains about 20 min and then clears up and is humid, but beautiful, 
   this is what I use... 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hilton-head-island-sc/29926/weather-radar/340557


----------



## Conan the Librarian

diesel said:


> My husband and I just got back from our first visit to Hilton Head on Saturday.  What a great place.  We flew into Jacksonville, Fl and it was an easy 2 hr ride to HH.



You did a 170+ mile trip in 2 hours?!?!?!?!?!?  Including the traffic in Bluffton?

Whoa, you must have been flying  up I-95! 

Glad you enjoyed my city!  Please come back!


----------



## LPnerd

Conan the Librarian said:


> You did a 170+ mile trip in 2 hours?!?!?!?!?!?  Including the traffic in Bluffton?
> 
> Whoa, you must have been flying  up I-95!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed my city!  Please come back!



Dude,  what are you, driving Miss Daisey??? we make that trip in 21/2 all the time, going 75/80... traffic in Bluffton, honey, you have no idea if you think that/s traffic... esp this time of year. ROFL...Im'a be headin' to Vero Beach in a couple weeks from here on Hilton head     anxious to see how long that takes. Im thiking about 6 hours? maybe 7 as Jacksonville actually does have traffic.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

No I just do the speed limits, specially on the stretch from I-95 to the HHI bridge on 278.  Bluffton, the local town in that area, runs speed traps all over looking for speeders and with the locals hurting for money, I tend to be careful when driving through there.

When I was a kid, Bluffton had color days.  If you weren't from Bluffton and drove through driving the right color car, you got a ticket, speeding or not.  It's not quite so bad now, but, money is still tight over there.

All in all, I would rather spend my money at WDW than paying speeding tickets and increased insurance rates.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Conan the Librarian said:


> No I just do the speed limits, specially on the stretch from I-95 to the HHI bridge on 278.  Bluffton, the local town in that area, runs speed traps all over looking for speeders and with the locals hurting for money, I tend to be careful when driving through there.
> 
> When I was a kid, Bluffton had color days.  If you weren't from Bluffton and drove through driving the right color car, you got a ticket, speeding or not.  It's not quite so bad now, but, money is still tight over there.
> 
> All in all, I would rather spend my money at WDW than paying speeding tickets and increased insurance rates.



"Color Days"-that cracks me up!  Don't tell Los Fresnos, a town around here, about that trick.  They're on the way to South Padre, and people say that the police department earns half its budget catching speeders during Spring Break.
I also thought 2 hours from Jacksonville airport to the resort was fast.  Took us 3 hours, but it was dark and we stopped to eat.


----------



## LPnerd

Simba's Mom said:


> "Color Days"-that cracks me up!  Don't tell Los Fresnos, a town around here, about that trick.  They're on the way to South Padre, and people say that the police department earns half its budget catching speeders during Spring Break.
> I also thought 2 hours from Jacksonville airport to the resort was fast.  Took us 3 hours, but it was dark and we stopped to eat.



you're right about that stretch on 278, I should have mentioned that! good catch !
    good story about color days! I've only lived here 2 years, but that is SO believable. once you get on 95 75 mph is no problem... we get behind a semi or two and go 80.  and we are blown off the highway at times by a line of cars going 85-90...


----------



## CarlaT

Leaving PA on Sunday checking in Monday. Have to work today, what a long day. Hoping for nice warm weather and the ocean not to be cold.
This will be our 3rd stay at HHI. It's a wonderful place.


----------



## emilymad

CarlaT said:


> Leaving PA on Sunday checking in Monday. Have to work today, what a long day. Hoping for nice warm weather and the ocean not to be cold.
> This will be our 3rd stay at HHI. It's a wonderful place.



We are leaving HHI on Sunday to return to PA.   We are sad to leave. It has been in the 80s all week.  The paper said the ocean temp is averaging 75 degrees which is pretty close to how it feels.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## helenk

I am enjoying re reading this thread, we will be going to HHI on June 22, our plans are to start that Saturday and just drive to Roanoke,stay thhe night there and then head out early Sunday morning. We want to do day trips to Savannah and Charleston, but with 2 children ages 5 and 1 we may decide to just do one of those cities, we will see how it goes. I am getting together with my son and daaughter in law tonight to sit down and get our game plan finalized. I can not wait for this vacation.


----------



## okw2012

helenk said:
			
		

> I am enjoying re reading this thread, we will be going to HHI on June 22, our plans are to start that Saturday and just drive to Roanoke,stay thhe night there and then head out early Sunday morning. We want to do day trips to Savannah and Charleston, but with 2 children ages 5 and 1 we may decide to just do one of those cities, we will see how it goes. I am getting together with my son and daaughter in law tonight to sit down and get our game plan finalized. I can not wait for this vacation.



I'd hit Savannah. Shorter drive, more interesting urban design, almost as much history.


----------



## helenk

okw2012 said:


> I'd hit Savannah. Shorter drive, more interesting urban design, almost as much history.



Thank you for the advice. I  was leaning towards Savannah myself.


----------



## quentina

okw2012 said:


> Wow, quite expensive! Thanks for the info, worth going to Walmart:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/SKLZ-Sport-Brella-Blue/11987774



The other thing is that they are far from the water (at normal tide).  But, the perk is there is no lugging, set up etc.  I rent for one day....they are super nice chairs and the umbrella is huge.


----------



## tigers27

Only 8 more days! So excited for our 1st trip to HHI. FYI, we called the resort this morning to get the week's activity schedule faxed to us and they said to call back Thursday. Apparently they look at the weather forecast for the week and finalize it for then. Basically all the typical activities happen but they may change the days and times depending on the weather. 

Can't wait for 5 beach days and 1 day in Savannah! Our boys age 4.5 & 8 are pretty exited too. I just hope they aren't disappointed by the lack of characters. We've tried to prepare them. And what they don't know is that we've secretly booked a trip to WDW the 1st week of December!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## susieq76

8 days for us too!  We are super excited!  Good to know about the activities schedule- I'll call on Thursday too!


----------



## ctyankee

We are here now til Saturday!!! Weather could not be better. Having a backyard barbecue at the pool tonight.


----------



## mickeyplanner

CarlaT said:


> Leaving PA on Sunday checking in Monday. Have to work today, what a long day. Hoping for nice warm weather and the ocean not to be cold.
> This will be our 3rd stay at HHI. It's a wonderful place.



Where from PA are you driving?  We will be headed down for our first trip in June from around Pittsburgh.



emilymad said:


> We are leaving HHI on Sunday to return to PA.   We are sad to leave. It has been in the 80s all week.  The paper said the ocean temp is averaging 75 degrees which is pretty close to how it feels.  Have a wonderful time!



Where is home in PA?  Looking for stops along the way for our trip next month.



helenk said:


> I am enjoying re reading this thread, we will be going to HHI on June 22, our plans are to start that Saturday and just drive to Roanoke,stay thhe night there and then head out early Sunday morning. We want to do day trips to Savannah and Charleston, but with 2 children ages 5 and 1 we may decide to just do one of those cities, we will see how it goes. I am getting together with my son and daaughter in law tonight to sit down and get our game plan finalized. I can not wait for this vacation.



We will be there t he same time as you with our DD 6 and DS 2.  It will be our first trip.  We plan to drive on Saturday and stop in Yemassee, SC.  Then we hope to go to Sam's early on Sunday before hitting the beach.  I am hoping our kids can make the drive on Saturday.


----------



## emilymad

We are from outside Philadelphia.  We drove to Richmond Friday night and then the rest of the way in on Saturday.  We drove home without stopping overnight.  If was long but we just wanted to get home.  

Have a great time!


----------



## Diva of Dragons

I just booked a stay at HHI 11/23 for 3 nights!  SC is one of the 5 States we haven't been too as you can see on my little map over there<<<!  This will be our unwind from a long stay at WDW and a cruise before schlepping back across country to So. CA. LOL! Really excited!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Diva of Dragons said:


> I just booked a stay at HHI 11/23 for 3 nights!  SC is one of the 5 States we haven't been too as you can see on my little map over there<<<!  This will be our unwind from a long stay at WDW and a cruise before schlepping back across country to So. CA. LOL! Really excited!!



Although it's not listed on the first page, we'll be arriving 11/23 or 11/24 for the week.


----------



## Diva of Dragons

Simba's Mom said:


> Although it's not listed on the first page, we'll be arriving 11/23 or 11/24 for the week.



Yay! I remember you from my many years here, before my almost 2.5 year hiatus that I just returned from. LOL!


----------



## CarlaT

Having an awesome week here at HHI! Drive down went well stopped  just at the start of SC exit 90 i think. There was a big amusement park next the hotel we stopped at. From PA stopping for breakfast it took just over 10 hours until first stop. Arrived at resort 2:30 Monday. Ocean & pool water warm!!  DS & DH are swimming now while I'm typing on my phone. Did the kayak tour this morning, climbed lighthouse & ate at Salty Dog today. Tomorrow we are going zip lining and planning Roastfish & Cornbread for dinner. Don't want to go home.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

CarlaT said:


> Having an awesome week here at HHI! Drive down went well stopped  just at the start of SC exit 90 i think. There was a big amusement park next the hotel we stopped at. From PA stopping for breakfast it took just over 10 hours until first stop. Arrived at resort 2:30 Monday. Ocean & pool water warm!!  DS & DH are swimming now while I'm typing on my phone. Did the kayak tour this morning, climbed lighthouse & ate at Salty Dog today. Tomorrow we are going zip lining and planning Roastfish & Cornbread for dinner. Don't want to go home.



Can you remember the name of the amusement park?


----------



## okw2012

Simba's Mom said:


> Although it's not listed on the first page, we'll be arriving 11/23 or 11/24 for the week.



You're now there! Wish I could go again this year, but don't want to start a habit of borrowing points...


----------



## okw2012

Diva of Dragons said:


> I just booked a stay at HHI 11/23 for 3 nights!  SC is one of the 5 States we haven't been too as you can see on my little map over there<<<!  This will be our unwind from a long stay at WDW and a cruise before schlepping back across country to So. CA. LOL! Really excited!!



You'll have a great time I'm sure. I suggest visiting Savannah on your way to HHI, better even if you have time for a day tour. Even in a few hours you can see a lot.


----------



## CarlaT

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Can you remember the name of the amusement park?



Carowinds.


----------



## Chelley00

If you cook meals, what do you make?  Just trolling for some ideas while I'm making out a grocery list for our trip in 3 weeks.


----------



## jmpellet

I made spaghetti and meatballs, tacos, quesadillas, pre-cooked chicken, ready to bake pizza. All stuff from SAMs club. Lots of fruit, bisquick for pancakes, bacon, bagels. We went with easy and I got stuff that could be used for multiple meals. I know SAMs club and what they have so it was easy planning.


----------



## jmpellet

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Can you remember the name of the amusement park?



Not op but maybe Dutch wonderland?


----------



## Diva of Dragons

okw2012 said:


> You'll have a great time I'm sure. I suggest visiting Savannah on your way to HHI, better even if you have time for a day tour. Even in a few hours you can see a lot.



We were thinking about that!  If we leave WDW by 9:00 am, we should be in Savannah for lunch.  What do you recommend we see, if we have a few hours to hang out?


----------



## helenk

emilymad said:


> We are from outside Philadelphia.  We drove to Richmond Friday night and then the rest of the way in on Saturday.  We drove home without stopping overnight.  If was long but we just wanted to get home.
> 
> Have a great time!



How long did it take you from Richmond to Hilton Head? We are considering taking 81 down and then stopping in Roanoke.  That seemed to be kind of a half way point.


----------



## quentina

helenk said:


> How long did it take you from Richmond to Hilton Head? We are considering taking 81 down and then stopping in Roanoke.  That seemed to be kind of a half way point.



The 81-77-26-95 route is great.  It is a bit longer in miles but...no 95 until SC.  So much easier.


----------



## quentina

helenk said:


> I am enjoying re reading this thread, we will be going to HHI on June 22, our plans are to start that Saturday and just drive to Roanoke,stay thhe night there and then head out early Sunday morning. We want to do day trips to Savannah and Charleston, but with 2 children ages 5 and 1 we may decide to just do one of those cities, we will see how it goes. I am getting together with my son and daaughter in law tonight to sit down and get our game plan finalized. I can not wait for this vacation.



WOW- we are in Alburtis and will be there the same week.  Consider the 81-77-26-95 route.  It is just great!!  After years of driving 95, a friend hooked me onto this.  Although a bit more miles, it is always shorter in time.


----------



## emilymad

helenk said:


> How long did it take you from Richmond to Hilton Head? We are considering taking 81 down and then stopping in Roanoke.  That seemed to be kind of a half way point.



About 8 hours with a stop for lunch.


----------



## goofy30

Hi, we've been HH owners since 95 and it's one of the reasons we purchased DVC. We're going 6/30 - 7/5 with our Daughter, Son in law, and Grand Daughter and then back 9/8 - 9/13 just the two of us.


----------



## CarlaT

Sad day having to leave today. The resort and island is so awesome. We left at 7:15 this morning and its after 6, we are almost in PA. We stopped for breakfast at Cracker Barrel and McDonalds at 4:30. We drive 81, 77, 26, 95. The scenic route we call it.
We stayed in a studio and we brought a griddle and made breakfast every morning. Also we used the charcoal grills for dinner one night. 
This was our 3rd trip and a fantastic time. Next is planning for Disneyland and Hawaii.

Have a great time to you up coming travelers!!

Carla


----------



## jheltz27

We're here! Arrived yesterday afternoon and did the Big Dipper Pool (slide is pretty awesome), campfire and watched Wreck-It Ralph on the big screen. Love the resort and people so far.  The studio is huge compared to others we've stayed in. I can definitely see us making this a yearly trip for many years.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## brandip22

So excited to be there in 10 days! I am busy trying to plan our days and take it easy at the same time- haha! Can't wait!


----------



## helenk

quentina said:


> WOW- we are in Alburtis and will be there the same week.  Consider the 81-77-26-95 route.  It is just great!!  After years of driving 95, a friend hooked me onto this.  Although a bit more miles, it is always shorter in time.



We are going to take that route instead of 95 all the way down.  So many people on the boards here have recommended it.


----------



## jheltz27

We just got back and had a great time. The staff there is just amazing, especially the lifeguards who also serve as your activities leaders. Jase and Gaby were among the best but all of them and Pool Guy Mike were just awesome and so great with our 2 boys. The rain from the Tropical Storm yesterday and a few times during the week  were slight annoyances but it didn't detract from the week at all. Got to do Pinckney Island, a Dolphin Cruise and a bit of Savannah in the rain.

I would say that while the Pirate BBQ was good, it was probably slightly overpriced. The games after were fun. The boys loved the movie on the outdoor big screen and the pool and slide in general. The beach was fun but just 1 part of the overall trip. We're just not the type of family to sit on the beach all day each and every day of the trip which is why we chose the Disney Resort. Can't wait to go back for years and years to come.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## belias21

Headed down in 3 days from Charlotte, NC! Anticipating about a 4.5hr drive, so not too bad. Unfortunately, we only have 2 nights at HHI but we're gonna try to jam pack our days with as much fun as we can!!

Looking forward to our first ever visit!


----------



## disney1474

We plan on going to HHI next summer.  We're thinking of driving instead of flying this time.  Anyone know the best route to HHI from CT??


----------



## belias21

We're going to be arriving at HHI in the morning on Tuesday - probably around 11am. I'm sure they wont have a room ready at that hour but we should still be able to enjoy some of the amenities right? Will we be able to check in?


----------



## ctyankee

disney1474 said:


> We plan on going to HHI next summer.  We're thinking of driving instead of flying this time.  Anyone know the best route to HHI from CT??



We go 84, 684, 287, over tapanzee bridge, then down garden state pkwy to jersey turnpike. We then follow 95. Depending on when you leave you can hit traffic at del mar bridge and Washington, DC. 

We leave 5pm and usually get there 10am. Drive straight through if you have 2 drivers.


----------



## txsoccermom

jheltz27 said:
			
		

> We just got back and had a great time. The staff there is just amazing, especially the lifeguards who also serve as your activities leaders. Jase and Gaby were among the best but all of them and Pool Guy Mike were just awesome and so great with our 2 boys. The rain from the Tropical Storm yesterday and a few times during the week  were slight annoyances but it didn't detract from the week at all. Got to do Pinckney Island, a Dolphin Cruise and a bit of Savannah in the rain.
> 
> I would say that while the Pirate BBQ was good, it was probably slightly overpriced. The games after were fun. The boys loved the movie on the outdoor big screen and the pool and slide in general. The beach was fun but just 1 part of the overall trip. We're just not the type of family to sit on the beach all day each and every day of the trip which is why we chose the Disney Resort. Can't wait to go back for years and years to come.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



What nite is the Pirate BBQ and how early can you make reservations?  We are going July 22-26, using pts for 2 nts and DVC cash pricing for the other 2 (gulp!).  Was hoping for at least 1 of those 2 nts to come thru for pts (waitlisted since beginning of Jan), but looks sold out   Will the Shrimp boil still be going then or not, and if so which nite?  How difficult was it to snag a dolphin cruise reservation, and can we call ahead for that?  

TIA!!!  Really looking fwd to our 1st DVC trip.


----------



## mickeyplanner

jheltz27 said:


> We just got back and had a great time. The staff there is just amazing, especially the lifeguards who also serve as your activities leaders. Jase and Gaby were among the best but all of them and Pool Guy Mike were just awesome and so great with our 2 boys. The rain from the Tropical Storm yesterday and a few times during the week  were slight annoyances but it didn't detract from the week at all. Got to do Pinckney Island, a Dolphin Cruise and a bit of Savannah in the rain.
> 
> I would say that while the Pirate BBQ was good, it was probably slightly overpriced. The games after were fun. The boys loved the movie on the outdoor big screen and the pool and slide in general. The beach was fun but just 1 part of the overall trip. We're just not the type of family to sit on the beach all day each and every day of the trip which is why we chose the Disney Resort. Can't wait to go back for years and years to come.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Less than two weeks until we arrive.  You sound exactly like us and why we booked at a Disney resort too.

What exactly do they do at the Pirate BBQ?  Do they show movies every night outside?  Did you do a tour in Savvanah?  If so which one?  I found three different ones we are considering.


----------



## MinnieGi

belias21 said:


> We're going to be arriving at HHI in the morning on Tuesday - probably around 11am. I'm sure they wont have a room ready at that hour but we should still be able to enjoy some of the amenities right? Will we be able to check in?



Yes, you'll be able to check in and even if your room is not ready you'll get keys to access the beach house and of course you can enjoy any of the pools as soon as you are checked in also.

We always arrive early on our check-in day and enjoy the beach and pool over there until our room is ready.   Enjoy!!


----------



## jheltz27

txsoccermom said:


> What nite is the Pirate BBQ and how early can you make reservations?  We are going July 22-26, using pts for 2 nts and DVC cash pricing for the other 2 (gulp!).  Was hoping for at least 1 of those 2 nts to come thru for pts (waitlisted since beginning of Jan), but looks sold out   Will the Shrimp boil still be going then or not, and if so which nite?  How difficult was it to snag a dolphin cruise reservation, and can we call ahead for that?
> 
> TIA!!!  Really looking fwd to our 1st DVC trip.



The Pirate BBQ is usually Tuesday nights during the summer. The Low Country Boil doesn't happen during the summer. This is from the resort website:

Weekly Outdoor Dinners:
Edmunds Family Low Country Boil
A good ol fashioned gathering of friends at Disneys Beach House overlooking the Atlantic Ocean! Enjoy an authentic low country shrimp boil, live entertainment and face painting for the lilones!
Offered once a week from April through May and September through November. Hours: 5:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. Adults: $24.95 Children (3-9) $10.95

Pirates BBQ
Come enjoy an old fashioned barbeque; an evening of great food, fun, and family time. From the chicken to all the trimmings we will fill you to the brim.  Join in fun pool side games and activities and end the night with a dance party pool side. Children from 1 to 100 will enjoy the festivities. We cant wait to see you.
Offered once a week from June through August. Hours: 6:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. Adults: $24.95 Children (3-9) $10.95

We made our BBQ reservations the night before but I think you can do it up to 2:00 the day of. I think it's just so they know how many people to cook for. We had little problem making our dolphin reservation on Wednesday (for the DVC Member discount) but I highly suggest making them as soon as you arrive. We waited 1 day and were only able to get the afternoon session. I believe Captain Scott said for high season (starting this week) they ran 6 boats - once every 2 hours. It's hard to judge by our experience as it was apparently the last "slow" week before it gets crazy for the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jheltz27

mickeyplanner said:


> Less than two weeks until we arrive.  You sound exactly like us and why we booked at a Disney resort too.
> 
> What exactly do they do at the Pirate BBQ?  Do they show movies every night outside?  Did you do a tour in Savvanah?  If so which one?  I found three different ones we are considering.



They had the food buffet setup and you can start signing up for the various games which go very quickly. They had ice cream games, best pirate sword fight, a water balloon throwing game and others. Most games were for paired teams. They showed movies 3 nights of the week though 2 got moved inside the Community Hall due to the weather. We did the Old Town Trolley Tours which was pretty highly recommended. I thought they were pretty good but we didn't get to experience much of the city with the rain. I wouldn't suggest it with young children. There just wasn't enough to keep them interested.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## txsoccermom

Thank you!!!  Was hoping we would get both nites of the buffet, but no biggy.  Pirate nite sounds like a blast - can't wait!  Where are the best places to go for seafood, with the best prices?  We are going to Savannah the day/nite before check-in, so then we will have time to just spend on the Island, and at the resort.

Looking forward to every minute of this magical vacation


----------



## belias21

On the road this morning!!! HHI here we come!


----------



## mickeyplanner

jheltz27 said:


> The Pirate BBQ is usually Tuesday nights during the summer. Pirates BBQ
> Come enjoy an old fashioned barbeque; an evening of great food, fun, and family time. From the chicken to all the trimmings we will fill you to the brim.  Join in fun pool side games and activities and end the night with a dance party pool side. Children from 1 to 100 will enjoy the festivities. We cant wait to see you.
> Offered once a week from June through August. Hours: 6:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. Adults: $24.95 Children (3-9) $10.95
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Do they close the pool area then for the priate BBQ on Tuesday nights?



jheltz27 said:


> They had the food buffet setup and you can start signing up for the various games which go very quickly. They had ice cream games, best pirate sword fight, a water balloon throwing game and others. Most games were for paired teams. They showed movies 3 nights of the week though 2 got moved inside the Community Hall due to the weather. We did the Old Town Trolley Tours which was pretty highly recommended. I thought they were pretty good but we didn't get to experience much of the city with the rain. I wouldn't suggest it with young children. There just wasn't enough to keep them interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Old Town Trolley was one of the tours  we were thinking about.  Now I wonder if we should reconsider going to Savannah because of children are 2 and 6?


----------



## jheltz27

mickeyplanner said:


> Do they close the pool area then for the priate BBQ on Tuesday nights?
> 
> Old Town Trolley was one of the tours  we were thinking about.  Now I wonder if we should reconsider going to Savannah because of children are 2 and 6?



No, the pool is still open and I believe you can still do the games. When you purchase the BBQ they give you wristbands to make sure only those people are getting the buffet.  The BBQ ends around 8 but the pool games are until 9 or so. 

We have a 4 & 8 year old and I think the rain had a lot to do with their boredom. I think 3 & under were free so keep that in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jheltz27

txsoccermom said:


> Thank you!!!  Was hoping we would get both nites of the buffet, but no biggy.  Pirate nite sounds like a blast - can't wait!  Where are the best places to go for seafood, with the best prices?  We are going to Savannah the day/nite before check-in, so then we will have time to just spend on the Island, and at the resort.
> 
> Looking forward to every minute of this magical vacation



We ate seafood at Kingfisher the 1st night right next to the resort (I was not very impressed & the 10% discount only applies to food and doesn't include any early bird specials) and Skull Creek Boathouse (very good but not cheap). San Miguel's in Shelter Cove right there was pretty good too for Mexican food. Wanted to try Scott's Fish Market but never got a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## donalduck

I never been to hilton head.  Is going to hilton head worth it?


----------



## lubyshell

okw2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new HHI owner planning a first trip to Hilton Head without the kids to celebrate our 15th wedding anniversary and 25 years together.
> I have much to learn about HHI and am therefore sponsoring the 2013 Hilton Head lovers thread!
> 
> Please let me know when you'll be there and I will do my best to update a list of guests in post #2.
> 
> If you are looking for additional tips & tricks, be sure to follow the 2012 Hilton Head Thread-Tips, Tricks, Roll Call:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2898168&goto=newpost



Hi there we will be going from the 9th to the 14th.  It iwll be our first time there and we are very excited


----------



## Mndisneygirl

donalduck said:


> I never been to hilton head. Is going to hilton head worth it?


 
I think especially on this thread, most of us would say it is definitely worth it! It's a very beautiful and relaxing place!


----------



## mickeyplanner

jheltz27 said:


> No, the pool is still open and I believe you can still do the games. When you purchase the BBQ they give you wristbands to make sure only those people are getting the buffet.  The BBQ ends around 8 but the pool games are until 9 or so.
> 
> We have a 4 & 8 year old and I think the rain had a lot to do with their boredom. I think 3 & under were free so keep that in mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you for all the recent opinions and information.  We are definately going to pass on the Pirate BBQ.  I am still  on the fence about Savannah.  I would really like to go since we are so close but I am worried about the kids.  Has anyone done the pirate restaurant in Savannah?



jheltz27 said:


> We ate seafood at Kingfisher the 1st night right next to the resort (I was not very impressed & the 10% discount only applies to food and doesn't include any early bird specials) and Skull Creek Boathouse (very good but not cheap). San Miguel's in Shelter Cove right there was pretty good too for Mexican food. Wanted to try Scott's Fish Market but never got a chance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Glad to here that San Miguel's was good.  WE plan on trying it out.  I would like to also try to find One Hot Mama's one night.  Any good ice cream places you would recommend?


----------



## NJDVCmember

Scott's right across at Shelter Cove is very good!!  


The Sea Shack .... Have to drive to is excellent and very very inexpensive.   Was on the Food Network....

Our favorite is The Black Marlin


----------



## mickeyplanner

NJDVCmember said:


> Scott's right across at Shelter Cove is very good!!
> 
> The Sea Shack .... Have to drive to is excellent and very very inexpensive.   Was on the Food Network....
> 
> Our favorite is The Black Marlin



I saw that Scott's and the black marlin offer the 10% discount.  Never heard of the sea shack...I'll have to look into that.


----------



## dizneefamily5

We are here now! Hilton Head Ice Cream on New Orleans Road is delicious, although a little pricey.  Lots of new frozen yogurt places have popped up this year as well. 

I just wanted to add, please be respectful of your building neighbors. I wish Disney would look at the room members and ages when assigning room. We are on the bottom floor. The family above of has a small child and a baby. That kid runs the floors all hours of the night, waking us up constantly. Then mom takes screaming baby onto the porch, waking up everyone around. We have never had this happen before so maybe this family is just extremely rude and inconsiderate. But, they need to be on the bottom floor at least. My preference would be in a whole different resort.  

We still love it here and would love for this to become our annual trip as opposed to WDW now as our kids get older.


----------



## BigEeyore

Pirate BBQ - to us the buffet was not worth the $, but you can eat earlier and then come for the party and games, which are a ton of fun!
We did the Savannah trolley tour with my kids a couple of years ago - they were 6 and 2 at the time. They did fine and we really enjoyed it - it really is the best way to see Savannah in just a couple of hours! 
Cannot wait to be back in HHI next month!


----------



## lorenni

dizneefamily5 said:


> I just wanted to add, please be respectful of your building neighbors. I wish Disney would look at the room members and ages when assigning room. We are on the bottom floor. The family above of has a small child and a baby. That kid runs the floors all hours of the night, waking us up constantly. Then mom takes screaming baby onto the porch, waking up everyone around. We have never had this happen before so maybe this family is just extremely rude and inconsiderate. But, they need to be on the bottom floor at least. My preference would be in a whole different resort.
> .



Am I missing something? Is the toddler then one screaming? Is the toddler running around the halls or just their villa? 

I wouldn't consider any of what you listed to be inconsiderate at all. Babies cry - we've all been there. Sometimes a walk outside is the only way to calm them down.


----------



## quentina

lorenni said:


> Am I missing something? Is the toddler then one screaming? Is the toddler running around the halls or just their villa?
> 
> I wouldn't consider any of what you listed to be inconsiderate at all. Babies cry - we've all been there. Sometimes a walk outside is the only way to calm them down.



We are a large family....I always request lower level.  I would have to be the family under us!


----------



## dizneefamily5

The toddler is running all around the villa, which is directly upstairs from us. Sounds like a herd of elephants...at 2:00, 4;00, 6:00.....am. I don't know if you have not been to HHI, but back in the 2BR villas there are no halls. The baby could not be heard until she went outside, at 2:30 am. Their balcony is directly above ours and adjacent to several others. Yes, I have had babies and I guarantee you they never ran the entire villa during the night, or anytime we had people below us.  We always requested first floor so as not to disturb others. After discussing with our other neighbors, who have also been awakened every night, this is more than just normal childhood behavior. It's bad parenting. Seeing the kids at the campfire tonight reinforced that.


----------



## belias21

Just got home from HHI today. We had a very short trip (just two nights) but we had a lot of fun. A couple of things...

-We had a 3rd floor studio in the 1100 building which is the same building as Live Oak Lodge (check-in). Convenient to the Den, but a long walk to the pool.
-The pool is hoppin' on Tuesday nights! We didn't "technically" do the pirate party (b/c we didn't pay for the buffet), but the pool party and night slide were awesome - and free! Our kids (ages 2,4,8) had a great time. The cast members at the pool and Broad Creek Rentals are amazing and very fun.
-One Hot Mama's has some of the best BBQ ever. It's about 3 miles away right on the main road. Got there around 5:15 and sat right down with a party of 5. Looked to be a bit more crowded when we were leaving.
-Our kids enjoyed making Mickey tie-dye shirts on Wednesday afternoon down by the pool.
-We grabbed some fried chicken at Publix and ate dinner down at the beach house one night. Nice to go at that hour. There was nobody there and the beach was quite empty. Also, on this very hot week, the early evening sun was much more tolerable than morning or noon.
-It was HHHOOOOOOTTTT and humid.
-The Big Dipper pool slide is awesome. Our 8yo did it no less than 100 times.
-The Funny Bunny Hunt was moderately fun, but I think our kids were a little bored with it. It didn't help that it was 100 degrees out.
-Regardless, B'Lou and Shadow definitely add to the charm of this resort. He's an amazing storyteller and great with the kids.

All in all, I give this resort high marks and can't really muster up a complaint (I guess the pool could be a little bigger - there you go, there's my one token complaint). I'm in a serious DVC point deficit right now, but I can't wait to be able to stay here again!


----------



## VG9493

Heading back to HHI in a few weeks.  Can anyone tell me how much the weekly member rate is for the bike rentals? For the life of me I can't remember.  Thanks!


----------



## belias21

VG9493 said:


> Heading back to HHI in a few weeks.  Can anyone tell me how much the weekly member rate is for the bike rentals? For the life of me I can't remember.  Thanks!



Pretty sure I just saw this on the sign yesterday. I believe it was $30 for length of stay.


----------



## VG9493

belias21 said:


> Pretty sure I just saw this on the sign yesterday. I believe it was $30 for length of stay.


Thank you!


----------



## stmize

Yay we get to go in sept can't wait to read all thru this thread.


----------



## dizneefamily5

Yes, $30 a week. If there is anything else you would like prices on, let me know. We leave tomorrow. I will take pics of the prices and the activities guide as well to post.


----------



## Martinvols

Hey -- I am celebrating my first post in about 5 years!    We are going to be at Hilton Head from July 13-20!   Can't wait!   Disney Hilton Head is a great resort and I am hoping for good weather!


----------



## disneybride96

We are not going until October, but I am so excited about returning to HHI! We were planning on driving from Indiana, but I happened on a great deal on flight through Delta. saved over $275 from what flights have been running, so we get to spend more than 2 extra days in Hilton Head! Luckily I was able to ad on to the beginning of our stay, but I am wait listed for Friday night. Might go to Savannah if I can't get that extra night. 

Thanks for all the info in this thread. I'll have to catch up!


----------



## robandkelly13

Has anyone done the Pirates BBQ? If so, what night of the week is it and can you tell me about the activities and food?

Thanks!


----------



## helenk

Is there a fitness center at HHI?  It does not look as there is one, if there is not is there a fitness center near by?


----------



## 4Smilee

Using up our Disney Rewards and booked Nov 27 - Dec 1 at Hilton Head.  It will be our first time there.  I'll be combing for ideas for Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## belias21

helenk said:


> Is there a fitness center at HHI?  It does not look as there is one, if there is not is there a fitness center near by?



There sure is. It's right next to Tide Me Over (the quick service dining location) and the store. On the second floor by the pool. In fact, we were watching someone do sit-ups while we scarfed down our Mickey waffles.


----------



## belias21

robandkelly13 said:


> Has anyone done the Pirates BBQ? If so, what night of the week is it and can you tell me about the activities and food?
> 
> Thanks!



It's on Tuesday night (at least it was last week)... We didn't pay for the buffet, but were at the pool while it all was going on. There were some games that we could've played but our kids were too busy swimming. Not sure what they were exactly. Then they had a big dance party on the pool deck. Just being there was a lot of fun!

Check out this TR... http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2747624 
It's a couple years old, but I read this one through a few times before we went. He mentions the party at one point.


----------



## helenk

belias21 said:


> There sure is. It's right next to Tide Me Over (the quick service dining location) and the store. On the second floor by the pool. In fact, we were watching someone do sit-ups while we scarfed down our Mickey waffles.



Thank you, I looked at the info for the resort and did not see anything mentioned.


----------



## mickeyplanner

belias21 said:


> -The pool is hoppin' on Tuesday nights! We didn't "technically" do the pirate party (b/c we didn't pay for the buffet), but the pool party and night slide were awesome - and free! Our kids (ages 2,4,8) had a great time. The cast members at the pool and Broad Creek Rentals are amazing and very fun.
> -One Hot Mama's has some of the best BBQ ever. It's about 3 miles away right on the main road. Got there around 5:15 and sat right down with a party of 5. Looked to be a bit more crowded when we were leaving.
> -Our kids enjoyed making Mickey tie-dye shirts on Wednesday afternoon down by the pool.
> -We grabbed some fried chicken at Publix and ate dinner down at the beach house one night. Nice to go at that hour. There was nobody there and the beach was quite empty. Also, on this very hot week, the early evening sun was much more tolerable than morning or noon.
> -It was HHHOOOOOOTTTT and humid.
> -The Big Dipper pool slide is awesome. Our 8yo did it no less than 100 times.
> -The Funny Bunny Hunt was moderately fun, but I think our kids were a little bored with it. It didn't help that it was 100 degrees out.
> 
> !



Thank you for all the tips and information, we will be there next week!!!  What is the funny bunny hunt?  I definately plan to try One Hot Mama's.  I will try to get us there for 5:15 like you did.  Our DD can't wait to do the mickey shirts.  Was it too humind to watch the movies at night?



jheltz27 said:


> . We did the Old Town Trolley Tours which was pretty highly recommended. I thought they were pretty good but we didn't get to experience much of the city with the rain. I wouldn't suggest it with young children. There just wasn't enough to keep them interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That is tour we were thinking of doing next Friday




belias21 said:


> There sure is. It's right next to Tide Me Over (the quick service dining location) and the store. On the second floor by the pool. In fact, we were watching someone do sit-ups while we scarfed down our Mickey waffles.



Mickey Waffles...I guess we will have to plan on having breakfast their one morning.  I was planning on us having breakfast in the room everyday but Mickey Waffles are a must for our DS!!  He can't wait to have a Mickey Bar.


----------



## Simba's Mom

4Smilee said:


> Using up our Disney Rewards and booked Nov 27 - Dec 1 at Hilton Head.  It will be our first time there.  I'll be combing for ideas for Thanksgiving dinner!



You'll love Thanksgiving at HHI!  This will be our 8th Thanksgiving there.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We were there last week.  The first two days had comfortable weather, but the last two days were very hot and humid.  We spent our days relaxing while our DS17 and DS15 fished at the pier.  The guys did a fishing charter with Captain Miles on the Bayrunner on Tuesday, and my DS15 caught a 46 lb. cobia!  They had a lot of fun.  They mostly caught sharks from the pier but caught a rather large redfish one night.  

We were in Building 31.  It was by far the best location we have had!  The marsh views were beautiful, and we had a great view of the pier where our kids hung out.  Love this location!!!

We ate at a lot of places while we were there.  We tried Sea Shack for the first time.  It was by far the best!!!  We called in an order at 2:30 for a late lunch, so there was no line.  We ordered a couple of Shak Attacks to share which included fried fish, scallops, shrimp, oysters, and a crab cake.  Awesome!!!  We will definitely eat there again next time!  We also ate at the Skull Creek Boathouse again, this time for lunch.  It was delicious as usual.  Lunch was much more reasonably priced.  We tried Low Country Backyard for the first time.  We went for dinner so that it might be a little cooler, but it was still so humid we couldn't enjoy our meal.  Not sure if they do take-out, doubt it, but it would be great if they did.  I'd love to take their great food back to the resort and eat in air-conditioning!  We all ordered something different, and I tried each entree.  I have to say the best was the Island Crab Cakes!  The shrimp and grits were good as was the meatloaf.  I ordered the Bischick (fried chicken over a biscuit covered in gravy).  I thought it was too salty, which didn't go well with the heat and humidity we were sitting in.  I ended with a banana pudding dessert, which was fabulous!  We went to Dye's Gullah Fixin's again for the lunch buffet.  It was delicious as usual, but I think next time we will do some take-out items and eat at the resort.  I think it will be cheaper this way than paying $16/person for one meal.  We ate at the Old Oyster Factory for the first time.  I was not impressed, but everyone else liked it.  Probably the place we will skip next time is the Black Marlin.  We ate there the first night, and everyone thought it was just ok.  Not good enough to go back to though.  

We had a great trip and can't wait to go back!  I think it's my favorite place on earth (even better than WDW)!


----------



## Judique

helenk said:


> Is there a fitness center at HHI?  It does not look as there is one, if there is not is there a fitness center near by?



Yes, there is a small one next to Tide Me Over and the Community Hall. Just a few machines.

Just left yesterday morning after a lovely weekend! Split our stay between a weekend at Disney's HHR and the Westin on the beach - best of both worlds! The weather is awesome - nice and toasty today. Best of all - no rain so far.

We are in an ocean front room at Westin. The hotel is beautiful since the renovation, but I still prefer the laid back atmosphere at the Disney villa. It's also easier to walk onto the beach at Disney since they installed the beach mat coming out of the garage area.

Just in case anyone is interested, the souvenir I bought were a couple of Tervis tumblers with Shadow and Mickey out fishing.


----------



## Chelley00

mickeyplanner said:


> Thank you for all the tips and information, we will be there next week!!!  .



We will be there next week too!  We check in on Friday!


----------



## Irishmom23

Just became the proud owner of HHI points after my wait list came through Can't wait to book my June vacation for my DS and DD's college graduation trip.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Chelley00 said:


> We will be there next week too!  We check in on Friday!



We check in on Sunday.  This is our first trip to HHI and our DD6 is very excited!!!


----------



## helenk

mickeyplanner said:


> We check in on Sunday.  This is our first trip to HHI and our DD6 is very excited!!!



We check in on Sunday as well! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## 4Smilee

Simba's Mom said:


> You'll love Thanksgiving at HHI!  This will be our 8th Thanksgiving there.



Simba's Mom ----- so where do you end up eating for actual Thanksgiving dinner?  This will be the first time we've ever "gone away" for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mickeyplanner

helenk said:


> We check in on Sunday as well! Enjoy your stay.



That makes two families traveling from PA to HHI this weekend.   Do you have children coming along too?


----------



## Simba's Mom

4Smilee said:


> Simba's Mom ----- so where do you end up eating for actual Thanksgiving dinner?  This will be the first time we've ever "gone away" for Thanksgiving.



There are many options, including the resort's.  They have a meal that they'll bring you-you'll get a flyer offering it about a month beforehand.  There's a meal you can order at Piggly Wiggly, Signe's (that's where we get it-gotta have a Signe's pie), and probably some others.  You can go out also-check the Island Packet newspaper for the places.  I think it's the Westin that offers a big buffet if you want to go out.


----------



## helenk

mickeyplanner said:


> That makes two families traveling from PA to HHI this weekend.   Do you have children coming along too?



I will be there with my son and daughtr in law, my 5 year old grand daughter and my grandson who is 15 months old. It should be interesting.


----------



## BigEeyore

Living Social has a deal today for Captain Marks dolphin cruises that leave out of shelter cove - tickets for $8 each. Usual price is $16 per adult so a nice savings!


----------



## mjmyers10

We will be there from July 14 to 20.  We are driving down from just outside Philly.  Planning in leaving King of Prussia area around 4 am, pick up my sister in Delco and stop overnight in Florence, SC. 

This will be our first time in HHI so we are excited.  Does anybody know if the refillable mugs are resort specific or the generic ones? I'd like to get a HHI one since we already have a bunch of the current generic ones.


----------



## Tinkercc

They are the same generic ones that they have at WDW. They do have a really cool HH Tervis Tumbler in the gift shop. When I was there in March they were on a display right when you walked in the door. Have a great time!


----------



## mickeyplanner

We leave in a few days, on the Disney beach website for HHI it does not mention hair dryers.  Can anyone confirm hair dryers being provided in both bathrooms in a 2br?


----------



## Bribrittmom

We were there last year in a two bedroom and each bathroom had a hairdryer.


----------



## tommyvr

How is Shadow doing?  Met her last year when we visited the resort.  What a sweet dog.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Bribrittmom said:


> We were there last year in a two bedroom and each bathroom had a hairdryer.



Thanks for the information, I would have been surprised if each bathroom did not have its own hairdryer.  One less thing for us to pack.


----------



## Luvdisney

Will be there on August 3, 2013 to August 6.  Stopping in for  few days on our way to the world.


----------



## helenk

We arrived in Hilton Head on Sunday and we love it.  My grand daughter loves the pool and the beach. It is so nice and laid back here.
We are in building 30, pretty much at the end of the resort, but it is a quick walk to the pool.
I only have 1 complaint, we are on the first floor, which I requested since we have a 15 month old with us, however the people in the villa above us are either jogging or doing jumping jacks because there is constant thumping above us, not during the day but late at night.  Tonight it started around 9:30, last night it was still going on after 11:00.
I have never stayed in a resort where you can hear the people above you so easily.


----------



## carissa1970

helenk said:


> We arrived in Hilton Head on Sunday and we love it.  My grand daughter loves the pool and the beach. It is so nice and laid back here.
> We are in building 30, pretty much at the end of the resort, but it is a quick walk to the pool.
> I only have 1 complaint, we are on the first floor, which I requested since we have a 15 month old with us, however the people in the villa above us are either jogging or doing jumping jacks because there is constant thumping above us, not during the day but late at night.  Tonight it started around 9:30, last night it was still going on after 11:00.
> I have never stayed in a resort where you can hear the people above you so easily.



Several people have mentioned this.  I wonder why it is like that?


----------



## living20057

We're checking in on Thursday. It looks like it's going to be raining the whole weekend.


----------



## carissa1970

So, I'm trying to tell my husband that we should consider HHI for summer 2014, rather than Aulani. That is our home resort, but you all make HHI sound so good, I think I'd rather go there than to Hawaii a second time. Any thoughts?


----------



## living20057

carissa1970 said:


> So, I'm trying to tell my husband that we should consider HHI for summer 2014, rather than Aulani. That is our home resort, but you all make HHI sound so good, I think I'd rather go there than to Hawaii a second time. Any thoughts?



I say Aulani!


----------



## carissa1970

living20057 said:


> I say Aulani!



Well, that was not the answer I was hoping for.  Lol.  Why?  We've been to Aulani, loved it, but have never been to HH.  I'm sure I would be happy with either one.  I just kind of like the idea of going somewhere I've never been rather than returning to a place we just went, even if it is Hawaii.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

There is a lot to be said for HH.  Specially if you like golf.  

Besides, you can come visit Savannah!


----------



## living20057

carissa1970 said:


> Well, that was not the answer I was hoping for.  Lol.  Why?  We've been to Aulani, loved it, but have never been to HH.  I'm sure I would be happy with either one.  I just kind of like the idea of going somewhere I've never been rather than returning to a place we just went, even if it is Hawaii.
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



Having been to both resorts, I would have happy with either one. HH is very peaceful and laid back. Personally I love Hawaii. We spent two weeks last summer. Every day we went to a different part of the island. I felt it was truly paradise. From the trees to the sand to the gorgeous ocean water and Hawaiian shave ice. I'm not sure I could fairly compare the locations. The resorts were very different. Depending on if children are coming, Anuty Beach house was the best. The spa was perfect! I enjoy character breakfast and photo ops. I think it depends on what your looking for.


----------



## missymouse

Arrived on Sunday.  So far we went to the beach once, but haven't been back since the sunburn snuck up on the kids.  Sunday night we ate at Guissepi's  we thought pizza was ok, not remarkable, oldest son did not like his wedgedilla.  Monday we did recognizance and shopping.  Lunch at Hot Dog Harbor which was fairly good.  That evening we ate at Kenny B's - we found the gumbo to be blah, rest of food was ok (pretty expensive too).   Tuesday we did jet skiing with "On the Water".  Under 16 can not drive which is different than other places, but they also had the best price.  The jet skiing got cut a bit short due to storms.  So instead of an hour it was about 40 min. , ate a Bully's Barbecue which was great.  New barbecue joint.  They have 5 varieties of sauce all made there.  My DH especially liked the sauce with the rosemary and tarragon.  Prices were very reasonable.  Wednesday we did the kayaking tour at the resort.  It is 2 hrs. long.  We felt it could have been a bit shorter.  

Breakfast at Harold's Diner which was good, fun, and reasonably priced.  They are Cash Only.  

Plans for tonight are to do the Zip ride at 7:30 and maybe try Up the Creek.


----------



## canals68

Will be arriving next Friday and staying in a 1-bedroom. Can any and all offer an opinion on staying in the main building? Apparently 1-BRs are limited to building 12 ( the main lodge bldg) and the fist floor of buildings 16, 18, 19, 29, and 30. Was thinking of requesting not being in the main building because of distance to pool and pier. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

It's not that big a place, maybe 300 yards to the pool at most from the Lodge.

We've stayed in the outlying buildings and in the 'main' building.  Both have their charms. 

The main building is close to the busstop for the shuttle to the beach house.  

There is a nice boardwalk from the Lodge to the rest of the resort.  Very scenic.  WE also like to just walk on the bulkhead overlooking Shelter Cove.  Very relaxing.

I wouldn't hesitate to stay in the Lodge at all!


----------



## jmpellet

canals68 said:


> Will be arriving next Friday and staying in a 1-bedroom. Can any and all offer an opinion on staying in the main building? Apparently 1-BRs are limited to building 12 ( the main lodge bldg) and the fist floor of buildings 16, 18, 19, 29, and 30. Was thinking of requesting not being in the main building because of distance to pool and pier. Any insight would be appreciated.



I would ask for a building closer to the pool as that's area where all the activities take place, especially if you have children.  We loved that we could allow our kids to go to the pool and we could stay in the room (they are 12, 11, and 9) and see them from our back deck.  We were in building 22 and we loved it there.


----------



## living20057

canals68 said:


> Will be arriving next Friday and staying in a 1-bedroom. Can any and all offer an opinion on staying in the main building? Apparently 1-BRs are limited to building 12 ( the main lodge bldg) and the fist floor of buildings 16, 18, 19, 29, and 30. Was thinking of requesting not being in the main building because of distance to pool and pier. Any insight would be appreciated.



We checked in yesterday. This is our third time here, and every time we stayed in the main building. I was looking forward to a different building but the main is fine. The parking is in the garage and the walk to the pool area isn't far. About 10 mins with kids. I can definitely see the benefit of being closer to the pool. 

We ate at Bullies Bbq! It was very good. I tried the sauce in the yellow bottle. Would recommended them. For a pulled pork sandwich, fries, collard greens, and a drink was about $8-9.


----------



## Simba's Mom

canals68 said:


> Will be arriving next Friday and staying in a 1-bedroom. Can any and all offer an opinion on staying in the main building? Apparently 1-BRs are limited to building 12 ( the main lodge bldg) and the fist floor of buildings 16, 18, 19, 29, and 30. Was thinking of requesting not being in the main building because of distance to pool and pier. Any insight would be appreciated.



We've stayed in 1 BRs, mostly in the Main Lodge (which is building 11, building 12 is an extention of the main building).  Anyways, the main building, or 12, are our favorite locations.  Usually now when we go a main building villa is one of our requests.  For one thing, being on the first floor, as the other locations are, does not appeal to us, because we've always found it noisy.Also, being in the main building iallows for easy access to warm apple cider and cookies in Big Murgie's Den (we go in the off-season).  And since we go off-season, distance from the pool isn't a comcern, but it's not far of a walk.  And remember, even the first floor in the other buildings is up a flight of stairs-the only way to guarantee no stairs is to get the main building, which has an elevator.  All that being said, building 18 DOES have a gorgeous view!


----------



## CoffeeCup

We also have stayed in 1-bedroom units in buildings 11and 12.  The main lodge is the only unit with an elevator, and that is convenient if you have problems with stairs.  It's nice to be close to the warm apple cider, or cold lemonade, and freshly baked cookies in the afternoons.  The resort is small enough that we never have had problems walking from one end to the other.  There is more noise around the pool, but it is convenient if you have children who use the pool often.  This spring we stayed in a 2-bedroom about half way between the main lodge and the pool, and we enjoyed a great view from our balcony.  We don't worry about which building we get since all have advantages and minor disadvantages depending on what is most important to you.


----------



## stmize

We arrive on sept 16th and check out on the 18th and driving to wdw thru the 22nd. I've seen several posts regarding the fireworks. Will they be doing them in sept?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Are boogie boards allowed at the beach and is there a place nearby that sells them?


----------



## helenk

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Are boogie boards allowed at the beach and is there a place nearby that sells them?



Plenty of people had boogie boards on the beach. There are plenty of places to buy them. The Publix that we shopped in had them.


----------



## Chelley00

Arrived home tonight.  We actually checked out on Friday but spent the weekend in NC to visit our "other son" (DS's "BFF") who is in the Marine Corps.  Disney definitely spoiled us because once we got to Topsail, we were disappointed in our condo there and the "tackiness" of the resort and surrounding area.  A big difference!

We LOVED HHI.  We stayed on a cash reservation and DH is now insisting we buy points   The CMs were fantastic and our kids had a great time.  They loved the pirate pool party and were amazed the lifeguards all remembered their names after day one.  They went to Kids Night In one night and that was all they talked about for days.  There is so much to do we ran out of time.  They really enjoyed riding their bikes to main building to watch for the tic tac toe character of the day.  They both got 2 trading pins for their tic tac toe wins during the week. 

We ate at SkullCreek Boathouse one night (so good and so kid friendly - they had chalk, sand tables, crafts going on outside while we waited) and Salty Dog Cafe another night (it was okay...we weren't hugely impressed)  DH and I went to WiseGuys for our anniversary dinner and I can't say enough good things about our meal or our waitress.  A huge gluten free menu!  We also went to Pino Gelato one night because I had a groupon and it was very good.  

I requested a marsh view, top floor.  We checked in very late (interstate closed for 2 hours then traffic was 5 mph for miles after!) and we got our marsh view in building 27 but bottom floor.  It was fine the first few days as we had a family with teenagers above us, but after that, a family with very young kids moved in and we could hear the kids running back and forth above us.....very early in the morning.  I had read reviews about it being loud and couldn't believe how much it sounded like elephants above us!  We just laugh and say they were our alarm clock so we didn't oversleep and miss anything good.  

The view was great and we were steps to the pool, mercantile, Tide Me Over etc.  It was a quick walk or bike ride to the main building and we were very near the grill and hammocks.  It was loud on the balcony when the pool music started playing though, so I think we might have preferred to be a building or so down farther.  

My biggest disappointment was with the food options.  I called well in advance to ask if they had any gluten free options and was told they had bagels for breakfast and bread for lunches.  On our one long beach day we went up to eat and was told they had nothing gluten free there, only at Tide Me Over.  I ended up only being able to get a turkey sandwich.....minus the bread. Then the one day we ate at Tide Me Over, they said they didn't have the bread, only bagels.  I guess I expected a little better since Disney is usually so good with food allergies.


----------



## stmize

I hope once we stay in sept hubby will say I can buy a sm contract too


----------



## pollyanna30

Chelley00 - You make me so excited for our trip!  We leave on Sunday for a week - also on a cash reservation.  I have a few of questions for you (or anyone else who has been on a cash reservation recently).  Since you were not DVC, did you receive daily maid service, and if so, what did it consist of?  Also, are the fees for wireless internet still $10 a day, and is there a length of stay discount?  One more thing, can you give a quick rundown of the events that you would recommend that your children participated in?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chelley00

I was sleep deprived last night and forgot to mention we also rode our bikes one night to Harbourfest and then had dinner at San Miguels.  The kids really enjoyed the clown and her "paintings" were amazing.  They were a little too old for Shannon Tanner but it was cute watching the littler ones.

San Miguels wasn't so great.  The queso was really good as were the drinks, but my food was pretty icky and DD's quesadilla was cold.  the waiter was pretty slow.  It took so long to get our food and check that it made us late for Goofy Bingo.


----------



## Chelley00

pollyanna30 said:


> Chelley00 - You make me so excited for our trip!  We leave on Sunday for a week - also on a cash reservation.  I have a few of questions for you (or anyone else who has been on a cash reservation recently).  Since you were not DVC, did you receive daily maid service, and if so, what did it consist of?  Also, are the fees for wireless internet still $10 a day, and is there a length of stay discount?  One more thing, can you give a quick rundown of the events that you would recommend that your children participated in?  Thanks in advance!



We had daily "mousekeeping" and they did everything to the point we asked them to stop coming so often!  It was making beds, towels, cleaning bathrooms, vacuuming etc.  

The wireless was down.  She told us at check in that they had been having problems and gave us a code and we tried it twice but it never connected.  I had to do some work to do and finally gave up and called into the office.  

My kids are DS8 and DD11.  They did the shark teeth necklace (DS), pin trading corkboard (DD)  DS did the Shadow Tales with B'Lou, Funny Bunny Hunt with Shadow, Catch Me If You Can (B'Lou teaches juggling)  Their two favorite things were the Kids Night In and the Pirate Pool Party.  We did a kayak excursion and a dolphin cruise but used outside vendors for those.

Don't miss the Tic Tac Toe each day.  The kids get free pins.

Occasionally there are activities they don't advertise.  We ended up doing a water balloon toss game and a Disney trivia game when they closed the pool for maintenance.


----------



## helenk

> It was fine the first few days as we had a family with teenagers above us, but after that, a family with very young kids moved in and we could hear the kids running back and forth above us.....very early in the morning. I had read reviews about it being loud and couldn't believe how much it sounded like elephants above us! We just laugh and say they were our alarm clock so we didn't oversleep and miss anything good.


 We had the same experience, there were 3 kids above us, but they were ages 10 to I would say about 13.  We think they must have had a Wii or some type of game system. There were 2 days when the light over our table was swinging from them jumping. The next time we go we will request a second floor, it got to the point that we wanted to call them to let them know how annoying it was, but we did not do that, we did not want to cause any problems.
When they built the resort they must have forgotten a layer between the first and second floor to absorb the sound.


----------



## pollyanna30

Chelley00, Thanks for your fast reply.  I hate to hear that about the internet.  Hopefully we'll have better luck.  My BIL needs to do some work while we are there too.  I'm glad to hear that Mousekeeping stays on top of things.  That is always a perk for me on vacation, but it sounds like they may be too good at this resort!  We may have to opt out one day too.  Thanks for the info on the kids' activities.  Looking forward to seeing all the resort offers next week!


----------



## tommyvr

How is Shadow, is she still with us?  I know she is getting up in years.


----------



## tommyvr

Thinking about Hilton Head for Christmas.  Pro's and Con's???


----------



## Chelley00

tommyvr said:


> How is Shadow, is she still with us?  I know she is getting up in years.



B'Lou said he has been there 14? years and Shadow has been there longer than him   We were thinking there have been more than one Shadow since the Shadow there now doesn't have grey hair.  

Either that or she gets a really good dye job


----------



## Chelley00

Started a trip report if anyone is interested!

Trip Report


----------



## stmize

I read somewhere that there is fireworks. Is this nightly and will they be doing them mid sept


----------



## Simba's Mom

Chelley00 said:


> B'Lou said he has been there 14? years and Shadow has been there longer than him   We were thinking there have been more than one Shadow since the Shadow there now doesn't have grey hair.
> 
> Either that or she gets a really good dye job



We've been going to HHI for 8 years and have taken many photos of Shadow.  I think the concept of one Shadow over the years is kinda like one Santa Claus-you either believe or you don't.  And yes, the dye job is what I was thinking of too-she had grey in her hair one trip, now -voila!-no grey!  But I dye my hair to cover the grey-she must do the same.


----------



## Chelley00

stmize said:


> I read somewhere that there is fireworks. Is this nightly and will they be doing them mid sept



Tuesday nights only.  They aren't Disney, they are part of the marina festival.


----------



## stmize

Chelley00 said:


> Tuesday nights only.  They aren't Disney, they are part of the marina festival.



Cool we will be there for a mon and tues


----------



## helenk

Chelley00 said:


> Started a trip report if anyone is interested!
> 
> Trip Report



Started reading, I can' wait to read more.


----------



## team disney

My family of 4 will be making our *first HH trip July 12-17*. We are driving down from NY on the 11th. Very excited... but I have done little planning (as things have been a bit up in the air as to whether or not we will make it due to job layoffs). But we should be a go!  Yay!

We have a one bedroom booked.  Is 2nd floor, Marsh view, out of the question for us?  

Are we allowed to bring/use pool toys such as those foam noodles? 

Will my newly turned 13 year old be able to do activities with his 9 year old brother?

Love the thread!  Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Depends on the building.  Some of the buildings have the porch/balcony facing the marsh, others have the front door facing the marina.   A few have both.   It depends on location.

I just hope that we have good weather for you down here.


----------



## team disney

Conan the Librarian said:


> Depends on the building.  Some of the buildings have the porch/balcony facing the marsh, others have the front door facing the marina.   A few have both.   It depends on location.
> 
> I just hope that we have good weather for you down here.




Thank you for the response!...I'm hoping for building 31 or 29... but I'm not sure if these buildings have 1 bedroom units.  I will call to put a request in this morning.  
We are hoping fr good weather too! What has it been like by you?  anything I should know about?


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Well the last two weeks it has been raining almost constantly over the whole of the SouthEast.

Usually, the weather around here is fairly mild in the morning, by Noon, very warm, 3 blazing hot.   Then the afternoon and evening thunderstorms kick in and things cool down.  If you have things to do, do them earlier.   There is no guarantee against or for rain.   The local forecast for Savannah is a chance of rain almost every day for that time period, but, don't let that stop you.   HHI will be a little cooler as you are on the ocean.  Specially after 3:00 or so.   

If you are fortunate, most of the bad weather will stay on the other side of I-95.  That is the norm lately.


----------



## carone0318

We just returned last night from a Sunday, 6/30 - Saturday, 7/6 stay.  We had a 2bdrm (3013) & a studio (3014).  This was our 1st trip to HHi, even though we have been owners for over 10 years now.  I can tell you that we are planning another trip next Summer.  

Things we did... Mickey tye dye, the kids did Goofy Bingo, went to the Wednesday & Friday night big screen movies.  My teens did the Teen Kayaking with pizza afterwards, included.  We did the Living Social UFO Parasailing & my teens did jet skiing.  My dd is 16 and her boyfriend is 17 & has his driver's license, so they were able to do it on their own, do just signed off on the papers.

We ate at the Sea Shack & Bullies BBQ and then cooked in the rest of the nights.  Watched the Shelter Cover fireworks, which if you are staying at Disney's property, you have a perfect view.  We just set up our beach chairs at the little beach where the kayaks go out.

I also kept our week's schedule that I will try to post shortly.  It is geared toward the 4th of July (for the Thursday activities), but it will give you some ideas.

Oh, we were building 30, loved it.  It was the last building at the tiny resort, but still close to the pool, but not on top of it, so I didn't have to listen to all the pool "fun" all day & night.  

Being that the kids in our group were 17, 16, 12, 12 & 9, they could just go.  They could ride their rented bikes around the resort, go to the pool on their own, with us shortly following.  They had corn hole set up right next to the shuffle board as well.  Kids loved to play both.

Oh and Shadow was around, a lot!  We saw her at her house when we checked in & then on the 4th we stayed at the pool & got there when it opened (at 8am) and Shadow made a visit to the pool area.

And for those who are driving from the North & must travel through Virginia, let me just say URGH.... I-95 through Virginia is just the cesspool of hell!!  It was horrible going down, just past Fredericksburg, then coming home it was horrible around south of Petersburg through to North of Richmond & I think it let up at about exit 161 (northbound coming home).

If I could remove the drive, there would be absolutely no complaints about this lovely vacation!  Even the rain didn't bother us.  The one day that there was lots of rain, we still got in about 2-3 hours of swimming in the morning.

Any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## stmize

What the best area to request


----------



## team disney

> Things we did... Mickey tye dye, the kids did Goofy Bingo, went to the Wednesday & Friday night big screen movies.  My teens did the Teen Kayaking with pizza afterwards, included.  We did the Living Social UFO Parasailing & my teens did jet skiing.  My dd is 16 and her boyfriend is 17 & has his driver's license, so they were able to do it on their own, do just signed off on the papers.


 
*Do you need to have your own tshirts for the tye dye?  How much did it cost?  What movies did you see?*



> I also kept our week's schedule that I will try to post shortly.  It is geared toward the 4th of July (for the Thursday activities), but it will give you some ideas.


*I would love to see the activity sheet!  *



> Being that the kids in our group were 17, 16, 12, 12 & 9, they could just go.  They could ride their rented bikes around the resort, go to the pool on their own, with us shortly following.  They had corn hole set up right next to the shuffle board as well.  Kids loved to play both.


 *How packed did the pool get?  Are there enough lounge chairs?  DId you ever have a long wait time to play corn hole or shuffle board?*



> Oh and Shadow was around, a lot!  We saw her at her house when we checked in & then on the 4th we stayed at the pool & got there when it opened (at 8am) and Shadow made a visit to the pool area.


*
This would make my 9 year old so happy!*



> And for those who are driving from the North & must travel through Virginia, let me just say URGH.... I-95 through Virginia is just the cesspool of hell!!  It was horrible going down, just past Fredericksburg, then coming home it was horrible around south of Petersburg through to North of Richmond & I think it let up at about exit 161 (northbound coming home).


*Approx what day and time did you drive thru this area?  We are driving too... was it traffic or construction that caused it to be horrible?
*


> If I could remove the drive, there would be absolutely no complaints about this lovely vacation!  Even the rain didn't bother us.  The one day that there was lots of rain, we still got in about 2-3 hours of swimming in the morning.


*So happy to read about your great time!* 

Are pool toys allowed in the pool?  Such as pool noodles?

Are there activities that my 9 year old and recently turned 13 year old can do together?

You got me so much more excited for my trip!! I'm so glad to read you had a great first visit.  We will be there this Thursday for our first trip too!


----------



## Chelley00

*Do you need to have your own tshirts for the tye dye?  How much did it cost?  What movies did you see?*

T-shirts are included in the cost.  $15 members $18 guests

The week we were there they played Monsters Inc, Cinderella, Bugs Life and Pooh

*How packed did the pool get?  Are there enough lounge chairs?  DId you ever have a long wait time to play corn hole or shuffle board?*

The covered tables go fast but we could always find at least a couple of pool chairs.  The pool can get busy but not so crowded you can't find a spot, even during the Pirate Pool Party.  As for corn hole and shuffleboard, we played both often, but there were times when they were busy.  Early mornings they were pretty open.


*Are pool toys allowed in the pool?  Such as pool noodles?*

We used dive sticks and things but didn't see anyone using noodles.  They put out inflatable beach balls for everyone to use.

*Are there activities that my 9 year old and recently turned 13 year old can do together?*

My kids are 8 and 11 and could do pretty much all the activities together.  There are some teen activities your younger one couldn't do and I think they most likely would be split if you use the Kids Night In because it goes by age.


----------



## stmize

I also wondered if they do a welcome home get together like at akl for the sundown mingle or the welcome home Wednesday at the boardwalk.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carone0318

Deleting because I can't get the picture to post.


----------



## carone0318

stmize said:


> I also wondered if they do a welcome home get together like at akl for the sundown mingle or the welcome home Wednesday at the boardwalk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I did not see any type of member meeting or such last week.


----------



## carone0318

team disney said:


> *Do you need to have your own tshirts for the tye dye?  How much did it cost?  What movies did you see?*
> 
> No, shirts are provided, but you can bring your own.  The one person in our group that did the tye dying, paid for it got the provided t-shirt but also did 2 more t-shirts that they brought themselves.
> 
> 
> *I would love to see the activity sheet!  *
> 
> Trying to get the picture to post and am having trouble, but will keep working on it.
> 
> 
> *How packed did the pool get?  Are there enough lounge chairs?  DId you ever have a long wait time to play corn hole or shuffle board?*
> 
> There is limited number of tables, but seem to have plenty of lounge chairs.  We were able to get a table most times we went.  We did go down right when the pool opened on the 4th at 8am to ensure we got a table & we did.
> 
> *
> This would make my 9 year old so happy!*
> 
> There are some planned activities that include Shadow and then there are times when Shadow is hanging by her dog house.
> 
> 
> *Approx what day and time did you drive thru this area?  We are driving too... was it traffic or construction that caused it to be horrible?
> *
> 
> We hit VA going down around 12:30-1pm.  Coming home, we hit VA around 2pm.
> 
> *So happy to read about your great time!*
> 
> Are pool toys allowed in the pool?  Such as pool noodles?
> 
> Like another said, they do have beach balls that they allow anyone to play with.  I did see noodles there.  We had one of those small water balls that I was throwing to the kids as they came down the slide.
> 
> Are there activities that my 9 year old and recently turned 13 year old can do together?
> 
> They can do the Goofy Bingo together as can anyone else.  They do have some teen things like basketball, capture the flag that is only for 13 and up.
> 
> You got me so much more excited for my trip!! I'm so glad to read you had a great first visit.  We will be there this Thursday for our first trip too!



See my responses in red!


----------



## mickeyplanner

We got back last week from HHI, the kids loved all the CMs (Joey is always there to make you smile and Mollie was always so helpful)...they all remembered our children's names throughout the week and were so much.

We stayed in a 2 BR in building 23 and overlooked the pool.  We loved our location and became very spoiled, we only made it to the beach three times for only an hour or two each trip.  We spent the majority of our time at the resort and pool.  Our kids took full advantage of all the activities...sand dollar art, beach in your pocket, shell necklaces, tie-dyed mickey shirts, dead fish shirts, vacation pillows, and pin bulletin boards.  Every day we walked to the main house to trade pins and play tick tac toe and enjoyed doing trivia everyday at the Mercantile.  We played Goofy BINGO as a family and enjoyed the Pirate Party.  Our pictures from the ice cream contest were so funny.

One warning to all, we ordered in food our first two nights there.  One Hot Mamas was the BEST food we ate all week.  I cannot say enough positive things about them.  Tuesday was my MILs birthday.  We planned to order in from San Miquel's...we learned that none of the Shelter Cove restaurants do take out on Tuesday because of the fireworks.  We eventually found the Hilton Head Diner to get take out.  Food was OK nothing fancy but quick, hot and filling.  When I tried getting back in to Shelter Cove to get back to the Disney resort, I had a difficult time because to my surprise it felt like the entire island comes to Shelter Cove to watch fireworks.  My advice is stay in and cook on Tuesday nights and enjoy the Pirate Party!  We did eventually eat out for two nights, wished we would have ordered take out again from One Hot Mama.

Any questions, please ask.


----------



## stmize

Is there a counter service option for evenings


----------



## Chelley00

stmize said:


> Is there a counter service option for evenings



They all close at 5


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Across Highway 278 under the watertower is a great place to eat.  Pazzo.  Great Italian food.  Don't think they do take out, but, it's not a long walk.  Very pretty if you use the walkway under the highway.


----------



## SamR

I believe I have read on this board in the past that if your room is not ready when you check in at the resort, they can store any groceries that you may have that need refrigeration/freezing until your room is available. Since they don't have bell services, I assume that you just drop your groceries off at the front desk (and retrieve them from there when your room is ready)?

Has anyone on this thread done this in the past and can verify that it is true?


----------



## stmize

Chelley00 said:


> They all close at 5



Thanks. Well be arriving late so I guess we'll stop before we get there thanks


----------



## mickeyplanner

SamR said:


> I believe I have read on this board in the past that if your room is not ready when you check in at the resort, they can store any groceries that you may have that need refrigeration/freezing until your room is available. Since they don't have bell services, I assume that you just drop your groceries off at the front desk (and retrieve them from there when your room is ready)?
> 
> Has anyone on this thread done this in the past and can verify that it is true?



Yes that is true, they did it for us during on June 2013 stay.  I also saw people who were switching rooms have their food stored properly until their new room was ready.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## SamR

mickeyplanner said:


> Yes that is true, they did it for us during on June 2013 stay.


That's great. We're arriving early Saturday morning and wanted to pick up a few things on our way in and drop them off before heading over to the beach while waiting on our room.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## KarenB

SamR said:


> That's great. We're arriving early Saturday morning and wanted to pick up a few things on our way in and drop them off before heading over to the beach while waiting on our room.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!



We are on the same schedule as you! Can't wait to get there.


----------



## SamR

If you have pizza delivered to Disney's Hilton Head Resort, where does the delivery guy bring it? Just to the gate? To Live Oak Lodge? Or to the room?

Any recommendations for pizza delivery? I have eaten at (and like) Giuseppi's. I'm just interested if there are places (that deliver) which anyone here recommends.


----------



## JVL1018

SamR said:


> If you have pizza delivered to Disney's Hilton Head Resort, where does the delivery guy bring it? Just to the gate? To Live Oak Lodge? Or to the room?
> 
> Any recommendations for pizza delivery? I have eaten at (and like) Giuseppi's. I'm just interested if there are places (that deliver) which anyone here recommends.



They deliver to your room. We've ordered from Guiseppes and Wild Wings Cafe before. One other place, but I can't remember the name, sorry!


----------



## Boomboom27

We too will be checking in early on Saturday for an 8 day trip, leaving from Jersey at 11pm tomorrow night and driving straight thru, about 12 hours. Can't wait.


----------



## team disney

We are leaving shortly!  We check in tomorrow! Very excited
c ya there!


----------



## KarenB

Boomboom27 said:


> We too will be checking in early on Saturday for an 8 day trip, leaving from Jersey at 11pm tomorrow night and driving straight thru, about 12 hours. Can't wait.



Our drive is about the same. We are leaving tomorrow and stopping over for dinner and exploring Beaufort. The heading to check in late Saturday.


----------



## KarenB

team disney said:


> We are leaving shortly!  We check in tomorrow! Very excited
> c ya there!



I think we may have lucked out with Tropical Storm Chantel . Just reading about fireworks Tuesday PM, farmers MArket Wednesday AM both from Shelter Cove.


----------



## mjmyers10

We leave on Saturday morning from the Philly area to arrive on Sunday.  We are stopping in Florence on Saturday.  See you guys down there!


----------



## Boomboom27

Florence is where we usually stop for the night, only a couple of hours from there to the resort.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We are staying in Florence the night before we get to HHI as well. Can you tell me about how long from FLorence to HHI?

Also, where is the Sam's club and Publix?


----------



## mjmyers10

It's about 3 hours from Florence to HHI. The Hampton Inn at exit 164 got awesome reviews.


----------



## ThisIsJason

Got back home about 4 hours ago from our first trip to HHI and DVC stay in general. Had a good time. Didn't get to spend enough time in Savannah as I wanted to, but always next time. Played one round of golf (Port Royal). Will definitely be back. When is the question.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Does anyone have the number for captain Scott that does the dolphin tours at the resort? We got it on our last trip but have lost it. We are currently at HHI but not at Disney. No more points left. We were wanting to do his cruise again. Any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mjmyers10

Just checked in. Loving it so far but it's raining. Looking forward to a gear week.


----------



## Simba's Mom

mjmyers10 said:


> Just checked in. Loving it so far but it's raining. Looking forward to a gear week.



All us Hilton Head lovers would love to see pictures, even in the rain.  I remember the February we were there-rain, wind, cold all week.  We had an awesome time!


----------



## pollyanna30

I just returned yesterday from a great trip at Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort.  We spent 6 nights there on a cash reservation, as we are not DVC members. We had a two bedroom in building 22, which was a great location.  Our favorite things that we did at the resort were "Secrets of the Marsh," meeting Shadow, watching the fireworks, watching "Peter Pan" outdoors under the stars, and the Pirate Party barbeque.  Even though the barbeque is a bit overpriced, it was nice to just walk right up and get your food and not have to think about or wait for dinner.  Outside the resort, we ate at One Hot Mama's and Skull Creek Boathouse which were both fantastic.  We actually ordered takeout from Giuseppi's three different times because it had a large menu, was good, very convenient, and we didn't want to cook on vacation!  We also ate at the Wreck of the Salty Dog which was not good food, but we did enjoy watching the tide roll in around the restaurant.  

We took a dolphin cruise with Captain Mark that left out of Shelter Cove which was a lot of fun.  This is a bigger boat which takes a larger group of people, but does have live narration.  The scenery was great and we did see a few dolphins.  It is only $16 for adults, and $8 for children which may be a more economical cruise for your family than the smaller, more personal dolphin boat trips.  There are multiple tours daily, but no advance reservations and it is cash only because there is no ticket window.  We ended up driving over to Shelter Cove for the cruise, because as my sister and I discovered walking over in the blazing heat, "objects across the marina are farther away than they appear!"  Just a tip - if you are in one of the buildings away from the Live Oak Lodge facing the marsh and are walking to Shelter Cove, you are better off to walk down the back of the resort and then head for the marina, rather than walking along the marina on the resort side.  It is shorter that way!    

Our surprises of the trip were that we missed many activities at the resort because we wanted to spend the mornings and early afternoons on the beach.  Also, I was under the impression that the section of the beach was "private" for resort guests, but that is far from the truth.  The beach house is private, but the beach space is shared with many, many guests of the surrounding Palmetto Dunes resort.  We also realized that there is even a separate outside window and patio seating where guests outside of the resort can order from Signals too!  There was room on the beach for everyone especially at low tide, but it was not what I was expecting!  Another thing, if your children are interested in the games on pirate night, you need to sign them up at the beginning as they quickly fill up.  There is no control over how many activities that you can sign up for, and there were times that I definitely felt there should have been an age limit on the activities or different age grouping offered at different times.  The preteens/teens sometimes dominated the younger ones participating, which did not seem fair. 

I hope my information and perspective is as helpful to someone planning a trip as this thread was for me.  Overall, we had a great time and I'm sure we'll return to Disney's HHI Resort.  I think this vacation went by faster than any we have ever had.  In the words of my 5 year old nephew, "it feels like we were only here for ten minutes!"


----------



## mickeyplanner

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We are staying in Florence the night before we get to HHI as well. Can you tell me about how long from FLorence to HHI?
> 
> Also, where is the Sam's club and Publix?



The Sam's Club is on Mathews/Michael's Street before the Disney Resort.   All I can remember is the name of the street starts with a "M".  There is a Bi-Lo in the Sam's Plaza.  We found out on Sunday that Sam's doesn't open  until 10am even for business card members.  So Sam's lost our business and Bi-Lo won out.


----------



## Simba's Mom

mickeyplanner said:


> The Sam's Club is on Mathews/Michael's Street before the Disney Resort.   All I can remember is the name of the street starts with a "M".  There is a Bi-Lo in the Sam's Plaza.  We found out on Sunday that Sam's doesn't open  until 10am even for business card members.  So Sam's lost our business and Bi-Lo won out.



I thought there was a Sam's Club right on Rte 278, the main road, in that same shopping plaza by Indigo Run.  Of course, I can't be positive-remember everything is hidden behind trees with small, "tasteful" signs-one giant "Where's Waldo" game.


----------



## goofylovers

Anyone there now. Do they have the new soda machines installed yet and if not does anyone know when they plan to install them? Want a new mug but refuse to buy the old one again. We have way too many.


----------



## mjmyers10

The soda machine doesn't look new. Pretty thin selection too. Expected more choices


----------



## lsutigger2

I went in search of the Sam's on our last trip in May. Found it, but it is what i would call a "baby Sam's".. they didn't have many of the same items they do in a larger one.  i was looking for a bakery and there was none!  We went to the Walmart instead.

And i can't remember exactly where it is - it is truly a "Where's Waldo" game - LOL


----------



## WDW_Diane

Since we are back from our summer family vacation, I'm planning next year's spring break and summer trips.
I'm getting the feeling by reading through posts that the middle of March might be a chilly time to visit HH...I was considering it for spring break.
  When we visit SC we will fly into Charleston, spend a night, and later spend a couple of nights in Savannah too. 
When we were in this area two years ago in early June, it was unbearably hot. 
  What can ya'll tell me about this time of year at HH?
Many thanks!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Simba's Mom said:


> I thought there was a Sam's Club right on Rte 278, the main road, in that same shopping plaza by Indigo Run.  Of course, I can't be positive-remember everything is hidden behind trees with small, "tasteful" signs-one giant "Where's Waldo" game.



Sam's/BiLo is located on 278 and Matthews Drive - Matthews is a bypass with two intersections with 278 - Sam's is at the more northern intersection. There is a McDonald's and a Goodwill store at that same plaza.

There is an entrance to the plaza on 278 and also on Matthews.


----------



## MinnieInMI

Subscribing...just made a ressie for November for 4 nights in a studio.  I'm assuming temps will be a bit cooler...anyone with November experience please comment!  thanks


----------



## WebmasterDoc

MinnieInMI said:


> Subscribing...just made a ressie for November for 4 nights in a studio.  I'm assuming temps will be a bit cooler...anyone with November experience please comment!  thanks



November temps will usually range from low 70's to upper 50's with low temps in the upper 40's to mid-60's - all depending on when in November. The ocean temps will be low 70's to low 60's but the pools are heated. The resort activities will be in full swing with nice opportunities for all ages.



WDW_Diane said:


> Since we are back from our summer family vacation, I'm planning next year's spring break and summer trips.
> I'm getting the feeling by reading through posts that the middle of March might be a chilly time to visit HH...I was considering it for spring break.
> When we visit SC we will fly into Charleston, spend a night, and later spend a couple of nights in Savannah too.
> When we were in this area two years ago in early June, it was unbearably hot.
> What can ya'll tell me about this time of year at HH?
> Many thanks!



Mid-March temps will range from low 60's to mid 70's with lows typically in the low 50's. The ocean will be too cool (at least for me) with temps in the low 60's. Resort activities offer programs for all ages.


----------



## Dictator

mjmyers10 said:


> The soda machine doesn't look new. Pretty thin selection too. Expected more choices



And by the evening, the Coke was usually running clear on most nights.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Simba's Mom said:


> I thought there was a Sam's Club right on Rte 278, the main road, in that same shopping plaza by Indigo Run.  Of course, I can't be positive-remember everything is hidden behind trees with small, "tasteful" signs-one giant "Where's Waldo" game.





WebmasterDoc said:


> Sam's/BiLo is located on 278 and Matthews Drive - Matthews is a bypass with two intersections with 278 - Sam's is at the more northern intersection. There is a McDonald's and a Goodwill store at that same plaza.
> 
> There is an entrance to the plaza on 278 and also on Matthews.



Thanks for more information on Sam's Club.  I could not remember the "M" street.


----------



## Chelley00

Do they offer the same activities in fall as they do in summer?  We are thinking about going for Fall Break.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

If you need a full blown SAm's club, keep going down I-95 to the Pooler Parkway / Airport exit (3rd exit after crossing into Georgia).   VERY well stocked (better than the one in town here).  Gas is usually cheap there too.

There is also a Publix on the South Side of the Island near the entrance to Sea Pines.  HH Resort is equadistance from the two Publix.


We did Fall Break at HHI a few years ago and had a great time.  They didn't have the Fireworks, but, the schedule of events was full.

Someone up above asked about the Fall and Spring weather.  We do occasionally get blast of cold weather that Early/Late.   Please be prepared for surprises.


----------



## MinnieInMI

Thanks for the info on a November stay.  I also appreciate the information regarding Publix.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Wow, lots of great info here! We are planning way ahead for a June 2015 trip. Hoping to book at the 7 month window. Our kids will be college, just out of high school & middle school ages then. Please tell what activities must do stuff we should look into. Also, if you have driven from MA, please share your driving tips. Thanks


----------



## stmize

Yay completed our online ck in now just the waiting


----------



## team disney

goofylovers said:


> Anyone there now. Do they have the new soda machines installed yet and if not does anyone know when they plan to install them? Want a new mug but refuse to buy the old one again. We have way too many.



We were there July 12-July 17th.  It was the old soda machines. However, on the day we left the soda machine was closed and drinks were being served through the Tide me over window.  My husband and I was wondering if they were closing the refill station to make the change over to the new machine.  don't know


----------



## mjmyers10

We left there yesterday and as of 10 am, they still had the old machine.


----------



## KarenB

Just back from a week at HHI. I'll be happy to try and answer any questions ( except refillable mug questions, we didn't use them and have no answers  )


----------



## goofylovers

Thank you for all the resonses on the soda machines. We will be there on August 14th. So still have time to see of they switch over before them.  I think they will probably do all of disney world resorts and DVC in disney world first and then very beach and hilton head after. But that is just a guess. Was hoping to try out the new machine.


----------



## Mickeynutty

Will there be coffee provided?  You know, just enough for a cup or two that first morning?

Thanks!


----------



## team disney

Mickeynutty said:


> Will there be coffee provided?  You know, just enough for a cup or two that first morning?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, Each room has a coffee maker and coffee packet, some sugar, splenda, coffemate.  Bring some paper filters, I can't remember if they provided those.  We brought our own filters and coffee.

Oh and I believe that in the morning there is free coffee at the Oak Lodge.


----------



## txsoccermom

We are headed there tomorrow for 4 nts - woohoo!  Hope the 40% rain is only a passing shower here and there...in Savannah tonite.  Anyhow, what size coffee filters for a studio and what for a 1 Br?

TIA,
Cathy


----------



## stmize

team disney said:


> Yes, Each room has a coffee maker and coffee packet, some sugar, splenda, coffemate.  Bring some paper filters, I can't remember if they provided those.  We brought our own filters and coffee.
> 
> Oh and I believe that in the morning there is free coffee at the Oak Lodge.



Yay.  Gotta have my coffee

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

txsoccermom said:


> We are headed there tomorrow for 4 nts - woohoo!  Hope the 40% rain is only a passing shower here and there...in Savannah tonite.  Anyhow, what size coffee filters for a studio and what for a 1 Br?
> 
> TIA,
> Cathy



Let us know how you like it. We ll be there in 57 days for the first time

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

I have a question. Can you take coolers to the beach. When I'm on vacation. I like to have an adult beverage or two ESP if I'm on the beach.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KarenB

txsoccermom said:


> We are headed there tomorrow for 4 nts - woohoo!  Hope the 40% rain is only a passing shower here and there...in Savannah tonite.  Anyhow, what size coffee filters for a studio and what for a 1 Br?
> 
> TIA,
> Cathy



We were in a two bedroom and had a regular sized coffee maker so you will need 8-12 cup size filters. We only found one package of regular and one of decaf when we checked in as well as a little basket of sugar and sweetener. We brought coffee and filters with us.


----------



## KarenB

stmize said:


> I have a question. Can you take coolers to the beach. When I'm on vacation. I like to have an adult beverage or two ESP if I'm on the beach.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes to coolers at the beach! A sign on the beach states all the "rules" of the beach and includes No Alcohol. However, there were many many people drinking both cans and bottles of beer. No one seemed to bother them, but they were also not acting intoxicated either.  There were also lots of coolers at the beach house pool. Alcohol is permitted there.


----------



## zippingalong

Just returned from a week at HHI.

We tried a couple new restaurants including, "One Hot Mama's" and "Reilley's".  Breakfast was at "Stacks".

My only complaint- and it's a BIG one- is the pool bar is gone!  WTH?  A beach resort without a pool/beach bar.  IMO a big mistake.  I'll be making it known that I'm very unhappy with this change when I get my survey.  

Looking forward to the refurb.  According to a long time CM, they begin in December.


----------



## stmize

KarenB said:


> Yes to coolers at the beach! A sign on the beach states all the "rules" of the beach and includes No Alcohol. However, there were many many people drinking both cans and bottles of beer. No one seemed to bother them, but they were also not acting intoxicated either.  There were also lots of coolers at the beach house pool. Alcohol is permitted there.



Cool. I would use a koosie and put my empties in the trash elsewhere.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

zippingalong said:


> Just returned from a week at HHI.
> 
> We tried a couple new restaurants including, "One Hot Mama's" and "Reilley's".  Breakfast was at "Stacks".
> 
> My only complaint- and it's a BIG one- is the pool bar is gone!  WTH?  A beach resort without a pool/beach bar.  IMO a big mistake.  I'll be making it known that I'm very unhappy with this change when I get my survey.
> 
> Looking forward to the refurb.  According to a long time CM, they begin in December.



Good thing I'm planning on bringing a cooler.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Conan the Librarian

zippingalong said:


> Just returned from a week at HHI.
> 
> We tried a couple new restaurants including, "One Hot Mama's" and "Reilley's".  Breakfast was at "Stacks".
> 
> My only complaint- and it's a BIG one- is the pool bar is gone!  WTH?  A beach resort without a pool/beach bar.  IMO a big mistake.  I'll be making it known that I'm very unhappy with this change when I get my survey.
> 
> Looking forward to the refurb.  According to a long time CM, they begin in December.




Several folks have posted something about a Pool bar at HHI, but, to my memory (going back to 1999) they never had a Bar at either pool.   Just Signals and Tide Me Over.

(Then again, neither of us drink, so, we may have missed it, but, I usually note these things anyway for future reference)


Whoa! I just found this on the Disney website. 

"Nearby is the Surfmen’s Sand Bar (Open seasonally), your place for relaxing, beachside cocktails. Non-alcoholic beverages and sundries are also available. " 

Never noticed that!   It being seasonal, that may be why.  We always go in the Fall/Winter months when it was closed.

Sorry.


----------



## aclov

Does anyone drive from the Chicagoland area?  How is the drive?


----------



## Tinkercc

Hi, we drove from the Northwest suburbs in March. We stopped in Atlanta on the way down. Coming home we went straight through from HH to the suburbs and it took us about 15-16 hours. The drive isn't horrible and it was very nice to have our car to drive around HH. Have a great time.


----------



## Tinkercc

You definitely need a car in HH.


----------



## aclov

Tinkercc said:


> Hi, we drove from the Northwest suburbs in March. We stopped in Atlanta on the way down. Coming home we went straight through from HH to the suburbs and it took us about 15-16 hours. The drive isn't horrible and it was very nice to have our car to drive around HH. Have a great time.



Thank you!      Can I ask how long it took you?


----------



## Tinkercc

It took about 15-16 hours.


----------



## stmize

I'm assuming the temps in sept will be approx the same as ga 75-85. Am I close.


----------



## VG9493

zippingalong said:


> Just returned from a week at HHI.
> 
> We tried a couple new restaurants including, "One Hot Mama's" and "Reilley's".  Breakfast was at "Stacks".
> 
> My only complaint- and it's a BIG one- is the pool bar is gone!  WTH?  A beach resort without a pool/beach bar.  IMO a big mistake.  I'll be making it known that I'm very unhappy with this change when I get my survey.
> 
> Looking forward to the refurb.  According to a long time CM, they begin in December.



We retuned from a week at HHI this past weekend, and that was my bigest complaint too.  IMO HUGE mistake taking the bar away from the beach. They didn't just serve adult beverages, but made smoothies and shakes as well.  The pre mixed drinks they have now at Signals really don't cut it.


----------



## Fauntleroy

stmize said:


> I'm assuming the temps in sept will be approx the same as ga 75-85. Am I close.



I'll go _slightly_ more conservative and say 70-80. Should still be a wonderful time to be on HHI. If I'm not mistaken the last 3 Thanksgivings have even been 70 degrees or so...


----------



## Girlie1

Making plans for 2014. This year I invited my sister and her family. We will have two cars and hopefully staying in a 2 bedroom. Will we be able to get 2 parking passes for the resort and beach house?

Also we will be traveling over the 4th of July.  If I remember correctly, the week of the 4th, they don't have fireworks on Tuesday unless the 4th is on the Tues.  Is that right?  Do the have the Pirate Party that week?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjmyers10

We had 2 cars and had no problem getting a 2nd parking pass.


----------



## zippingalong

VG9493 said:


> We retuned from a week at HHI this past weekend, and that was my bigest complaint too.  IMO HUGE mistake taking the bar away from the beach. They didn't just serve adult beverages, but made smoothies and shakes as well.  The pre mixed drinks they have now at Signals really don't cut it.



Please note the complaint in your survey.  Apparently management is watching to see how many complaints they get about the removal of the pool bar.


----------



## pollyanna30

Girlie1 said:


> Making plans for 2014. This year I invited my sister and her family. We will have two cars and hopefully staying in a 2 bedroom. Will we be able to get 2 parking passes for the resort and beach house?
> 
> Also we will be traveling over the 4th of July.  If I remember correctly, the week of the 4th, they don't have fireworks on Tuesday unless the 4th is on the Tues.  Is that right?  Do the have the Pirate Party that week?  Thanks in advance.



I was just at this resort the week after the 4th this year.  We saw something while we were there that stated there were no Tuesday fireworks during the week of July 4th, and that instead the fireworks that week were on the 4th.  I assume that would be the same next year.  I'm not sure about the Pirate Party that week.

Also, we had a 2 bedroom and were asked when we checked in how many parking passes we would need.  We only needed one, but they would have definitely given us another if we had needed it.


----------



## NJDVCmember

Say it isn't so!!! No pool bar??? We would try the drink the day while we were at the beach pool!, kids would get colored virgin drinks.  Why would they ever take that away? Something must have happened.....


----------



## stmize

It amazes me there is no pool bar but ill live by byob


----------



## Simba's Mom

NJDVCmember said:


> Say it isn't so!!! No pool bar??? We would try the drink the day while we were at the beach pool!, kids would get colored virgin drinks.  Why would they ever take that away? Something must have happened.....



You know, I was thinking about this and I can't help but think that the Hilton Head "town fathers" had something to do with it.  I remember on the Members' Tour several years ago, I got the impression that the town fathers are not big Mickey fans.  I remember that they told us that it was the town's  "edict" that Disney could NOT have a TS resturaunt at the resort.  So maybe they decided Disney shouldn't have this pool bar?


----------



## NJDVCmember

It was more the "locals" that hated the idea of Disney moving in.  I remember sitting at Scott's and a bunch of older locals were calling it Hell Island and it was going to be the end of shelter cove... When in actuality Disney bought shelter cove back to life.  I doubt the township could take away the pool bar after it has been there for so many years.  I believe it was disney cutting cost.
Just wish they would considered the owners when making such a change.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just booked our July 4th HHI vacation for next year!  It's an "every other year" destination for us!


----------



## missymouse

End of June the bar by the pool was closed.  You would think June-August would be the season they were open.  I was disappointed but figured since it was early in the day perhaps they just hadn't opened yet.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Hello! We are planning for our first trip this October. We are splitting up the week between HH and Savannah, but it does not matter which we do first or second. Does anyone here have, or know where I could find, a list of the weekly activities. From skimming this thread and others it seems like many things are only offered once a week. I'd love to see which most appeal to us and then book accordingly. 

Thanks!


----------



## LPnerd

Buckeye Princess said:


> Hello! We are planning for our first trip this October. We are splitting up the week between HH and Savannah, but it does not matter which we do first or second. Does anyone here have, or know where I could find, a list of the weekly activities. From skimming this thread and others it seems like many things are only offered once a week. I'd love to see which most appeal to us and then book accordingly.
> 
> Thanks!



  they change with the season, they always have the campfires and s'mores, but it changes times and days... you could call the resort or check the resort web page about 3 wks out.


----------



## czmom

We are looking into a trip to HHI for Spring Break, which would be early March.
My kids will be 7 and 5. Does anyone know what kind of activities are offered in March for young kids?

Is the Pirate Party held during March?

And one more....would the dolphin tour be worthwhile this time of year?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## LPnerd

czmom said:


> We are looking into a trip to HHI for Spring Break, which would be early March.
> My kids will be 7 and 5. Does anyone know what kind of activities are offered in March for young kids?
> 
> Is the Pirate Party held during March?
> 
> And one more....would the dolphin tour be worthwhile this time of year?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



 we have dolphins all the time!   early march, the water might be a bit chilly, march is an iffy month, that being said, Disney always has lots of things for kids to do.


----------



## okw2012

czmom said:
			
		

> We are looking into a trip to HHI for Spring Break, which would be early March.
> My kids will be 7 and 5. Does anyone know what kind of activities are offered in March for young kids?
> 
> Is the Pirate Party held during March?
> 
> And one more....would the dolphin tour be worthwhile this time of year?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



We were there last March and could see dolphins from the beach. It was a bit chilly so not many people wanted to take the dolphin tour. There is a minimum number of people required for the tour to go ahead, so it was cancelled. Next year we're going in July!


----------



## Chelley00

okw2012 said:


> We were there last March and could see dolphins from the beach. It was a bit chilly so not many people wanted to take the dolphin tour. There is a minimum number of people required for the tour to go ahead, so it was cancelled. Next year we're going in July!



If the tour is cancelled, take a tour from another company.  DH and the kids used Vagabond tours in June and they were fantastic.  The boat had covered and uncovered seating, bathrooms and a snack bar.  They saw a ton of dolphins and went past Savannah and Tybee Island.


----------



## stmize

Chelley00 said:


> If the tour is cancelled, take a tour from another company.  DH and the kids used Vagabond tours in June and they were fantastic.  The boat had covered and uncovered seating, bathrooms and a snack bar.  They saw a ton of dolphins and went past Savannah and Tybee Island.



Cool might have to do this


----------



## WebmasterDoc

missymouse said:


> End of June the bar by the pool was closed.  You would think June-August would be the season they were open.  I was disappointed but figured since it was early in the day perhaps they just hadn't opened yet.



The bar has been moved into Signals, so everything is definitely in place for an "adult" beverage for those interested and able.


----------



## Chelley00

Booked today. We are going back in October!  Last trip we only took our 2 youngest kids with us, but this time all 4 kids get to go, including our oldest who lives 4 hours away from us going to college!


----------



## stmize

WebmasterDoc said:


> The bar has been moved into Signals, so everything is definitely in place for an "adult" beverage for those interested and able.



Yay.


----------



## lsyorke

Chelley00 said:


> Booked today. We are going back in October!  Last trip we only took our 2 youngest kids with us, but this time all 4 kids get to go, including our oldest who lives 4 hours away from us going to college!



Just booked for October. We've never been to Hilton Head, so looking forward to something different.


----------



## rfassett

Just booked October 13th to the 20th. At this point it is just my wife of 40 years and me. We had to book a two bedroom but wait listed a one bedroom. This is our first time at Hilton Head. So I am going to go back and read this whole thread to gain some knowledge. At first blush it looks like one can be as busy as he wants to be or not busy at all - and either way have a GREAT time. Do I have that about right?


----------



## Chelley00

rfassett said:


> Just booked October 13th to the 20th. At this point it is just my wife of 40 years and me. We had to book a two bedroom but wait listed a one bedroom. This is our first time at Hilton Head. So I am going to go back and read this whole thread to gain some knowledge. At first blush it looks like one can be as busy as he wants to be or not busy at all - and either way have a GREAT time. Do I have that about right?



We will be there the 12th - 19th.  We had days where we were busy and days where we did pretty much nothing but beach and naps.  

Perfect.


----------



## disneybride96

Does anyone know which buildings have the one bedrooms?  Last time we had a great marsh view in building 12. Hoping for something equally as nice this trip.  Maybe I should just request "marsh view".


----------



## mumto3girls

disneybride96 said:


> Does anyone know which buildings have the one bedrooms?  Last time we had a great marsh view in building 12. Hoping for something equally as nice this trip.  Maybe I should just request "marsh view".



We almost always get a 1bedroom and are almost always in the lodge (where you check in).  We have had some awesome marsh views--one year we saw a dolphin a few times when the tide was high.  My favorite rooms are in the back of that building--very peaceful with a nice view.


----------



## Simba's Mom

disneybride96 said:


> Does anyone know which buildings have the one bedrooms?  Last time we had a great marsh view in building 12. Hoping for something equally as nice this trip.  Maybe I should just request "marsh view".



Yes, there are a total of 21 1 BRs at HHI, 16 of which are either in the main lodge or the adjacent/attached building 12.  The other 5 are in 5 different buildings-16, 18, 19, 28, and 30 I believe are the 5.  I do know that those 5 1 BRs are all on the first floor of the buildings, and the noise that often comes from footsteps above you at HHI resort is one reason why some of us prefer the main building.  Otherwise, if you want a march view, the 1 BR in building 18 is, IMO, the best. 

 Low tide-





High tide-


----------



## barrymommy

Woohoo!!  Just booked our spring break trip, April 4th- 11th!  We stayed last year and loved it!  Can't wait to go again.  Anyone else planning to be there for spring break?  We met some people last year that go down every year over spring break.


----------



## kollerbear

Hi! We just booked Christmas Eve and Christmas Day--have never been there and have no idea what to expect! Has anyone been there over Christmas? The studios were all booked so I know that the place won't be empty...


----------



## okw2012

Hi, I am back from a long vacation, had not updated post #2 in a long time. Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## stmize

Will be there in 11 days and looking forward to exploring the resort for the first time.


----------



## mumto3girls

stmize said:


> Will be there in 11 days and looking forward to exploring the resort for the first time.



Enjoy your trip!  I would love to go to HH in mid-September sometime.  I bet the weather is perfect--cooled down a bit but ocean water still warm.  We were there once over Halloween and it was beautiful although the air was pretty chilly that year.  We have school age kids now so most of our trips are summer when it is just HOT.


----------



## okw2012

mumto3girls said:
			
		

> Enjoy your trip!  I would love to go to HH in mid-September sometime.  I bet the weather is perfect--cooled down a bit but ocean water still warm.  We were there once over Halloween and it was beautiful although the air was pretty chilly that year.  We have school age kids now so most of our trips are summer when it is just HOT.



Leave the kids to grandma 
This is what we did this year! Next year we're goin' July however.


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

barrymommy said:


> Woohoo!!  Just booked our spring break trip, April 4th- 11th!  We stayed last year and loved it!  Can't wait to go again.  Anyone else planning to be there for spring break?  We met some people last year that go down every year over spring break.



We just booked for April 6-11. Second visit. Hope it is warm!


----------



## stmize

Hit single digits. Can't wait.


----------



## rfassett

stmize said:


> Hit single digits. Can't wait.



So jealous!  Five weeks and counting here.  It will be our first time too.  I am so looking forward to it.  And actually, I was suppose to be at WDW staying in the VWL right now - but due to a very serious illness in my wife's family, we cancelled that and have opted for a week's stay at HHI in October.  Been one of those years and I am so looking forward to some down time.

Have a Great Time during your stay!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

If you do a cash reservation with Disney, do you get daily mousekeeping?


----------



## loveswdw

ProudMommyof2 said:


> If you do a cash reservation with Disney, do you get daily mousekeeping?



Yes. We had housekeeping each day in 2010 on a cash reservation. To be honest, I've become spoiled by not having Mousekeeping each day. I just felt like it was an intrusion, especially at HHI, because we spent a lot more time in our villa relaxing.


----------



## barrymommy

DVC SSR Owner said:


> We just booked for April 6-11. Second visit. Hope it is warm!



Awesome!  Do you have any kids?  We have a 13 boy (turning 14 during the trip, 11 year old boy and a 9 year old girl.  We are coming down from Michigan...I see you are from Indiana.  Last year traffic was horrible...I hope it is better this year.  It probably will not be, but at least we know what to expect this time!


----------



## Chelley00

loveswdw said:


> Yes. We had housekeeping each day in 2010 on a cash reservation. To be honest, I've become spoiled by not having Mousekeeping each day. I just felt like it was an intrusion, especially at HHI, because we spent a lot more time in our villa relaxing.



We had mousekeeping everyday in June, and we finally asked that they not come anymore.  They took two hours to clean everything and I felt so guilty they spent all this time and we weren't even making a mess, they were just following procedure and doing everything.


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

barrymommy said:


> Awesome!  Do you have any kids?  We have a 13 boy (turning 14 during the trip, 11 year old boy and a 9 year old girl.  We are coming down from Michigan...I see you are from Indiana.  Last year traffic was horrible...I hope it is better this year.  It probably will not be, but at least we know what to expect this time!



We have 2 boys ages 9 and 2. My 9 year old LOVES crabbing and fishing. You may see us at the pier!  I hope traffic isn't too bad either!


----------



## utlegaleagle

At first, I was bummed at having to give away our planned WDW trip due to scheduling with schools, court dockets, etc. However, my boys (5 & 3) wanted to go to the beach anyway (outside of WDW, all of our vacations are normally on HHI), so this will be fine. We always stay at my Dad's condo in Shipyard, so this is our first time at the Disney resort. Now that we're 3 weeks away, I can't wait!

Does anyone know the mug situation? Have they been switched out? Are the refillable mugs still there?  What do they look like?

Since we have a redemption card with $240 still on it left over from our WDW trip last Sept/Oct, I'm thinking that we will be eating quite a few lunches at Tide Me Over. Any recommendations as to what's good there?

Looking forward to some of our favorite restaurants (Kenny B's, Lowcountry Backyard, Annie O's, Greek to Me, Sea Shack). Heck, looking forward to everything - golf, tennis, bikes! A much needed vacation!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Almost everything!  They do a great job.   If Joyce is cooking, you are even better off!

Joyceburgers are the best!


----------



## stmize

Here now. Got here around 4. Our studio was ready. It's so peaceful and quiet. Ate a early dinner at king fishers   Went back to resort got a Mickey ice cream sandwich and a bottle of wine. Sat on the balcony until we started getting soaked from the rain   Yes rain!!!! Not happy. Hope it passes thru the night and tomm is nice or I really will not be happy. Our studio must be a handicap one tho cause it only has a shower. But lots of towels. We have 4 bath towels and 4 hand towels to wash face etc plus there a basket in the floor with the same in it plus 4 beach towels on the table. Wish I'd known that when I was packing. I wouldn't have brought ours. Lol. Over all it's nice


----------



## Amusement

Is there a lower age limit for the marsh walk? Our daughter is 7 and this sounds like something she would love.  She also has small feet for her age and I am wondering if they have small boots if she is old enough to go on this activity.


----------



## MinnieGi

Amusement said:


> Is there a lower age limit for the marsh walk? Our daughter is 7 and this sounds like something she would love.  She also has small feet for her age and I am wondering if they have small boots if she is old enough to go on this activity.



They do have small boots and I don't remember an age minimum.  I believe my youngest did the marsh walk at around age 4.  I remember he was delighted with all the fiddler crabs we saw.    Very cool walk and learning experience!


----------



## MinnieGi

Very excited just made our reservations for spring break!!  We'll be checking in April 19th and staying until the 26th.   

Does anyone have any experience with being there over Easter?  Do they do anything special or have a special dinner etc...?


----------



## mumto3girls

MinnieGi said:


> Very excited just made our reservations for spring break!!  We'll be checking in April 19th and staying until the 26th.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with being there over Easter?  Do they do anything special or have a special dinner etc...?



We left one year on Good Friday.  I can't recall if they were doing anything special as far as meals, but my girls did get to dye eggs while there.


----------



## Simba's Mom

MinnieGi said:


> Very excited just made our reservations for spring break!!  We'll be checking in April 19th and staying until the 26th.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with being there over Easter?  Do they do anything special or have a special dinner etc...?



We went there in 2011 for Easter, arriving on Good Friday.  There was a buffet brunch at the pool house which I attended and enjoyed.  That year was the PGA Heritage on Easter, and for an anniversary gift, I'd bought DH tickets for that, so I attended the brunch alone.  Although it was OK and convenient for me, I'd suggest other options-I know Old Fort Pub, for instance, has a brunch.  Be careful going out on Good Friday-it was PACKED everywhere!  We ended up at British Open Pub, which doesn't have a reputation as a big seafood place, so they weren't as crowded as the seafood places.  And not surprisingly, on Easter, forget going out for dinner.   DH was at the Heritage all day, and when he got back we decided to go out for dinner.  After driving around and finding almost no place open (even Arby's was closed) we ended up at Panera Bread.  I think we were the only customers.

Here's some pictures from the Easter buffet-


----------



## aaarcher86

Hi!  We are hoping to head to HH for a beach trip next year.  We walked past the property when we were staying elsewhere a few years ago and it looked awesome!  My husband made a joke that we could just walk in and no one would know   It did get me wondering though, do they check the room keys getting on the trolly or going to dinner or at the pools or something?  It did seem kind of open when we walked past.  I know locals come to the WDW pools because they don't check keys much.  I wonder if it happens at HH?

The marsh walk sounds like so much fun!  Do you guys typically see dolphins at the beach?


----------



## Chelley00

aaarcher86 said:


> Hi!  We are hoping to head to HH for a beach trip next year.  We walked past the property when we were staying elsewhere a few years ago and it looked awesome!  My husband made a joke that we could just walk in and no one would know   It did get me wondering though, do they check the room keys getting on the trolly or going to dinner or at the pools or something?  It did seem kind of open when we walked past.  I know locals come to the WDW pools because they don't check keys much.  I wonder if it happens at HH?
> 
> The marsh walk sounds like so much fun!  Do you guys typically see dolphins at the beach?



We were asked for a room key on our first day at the pool.  After that the lifeguards knew the kids and never asked again.  

We didn't see dolphins at the beach but we did see them playing in the marsh once at high tide.


----------



## aaarcher86

Chelley00 said:


> We were asked for a room key on our first day at the pool.  After that the lifeguards knew the kids and never asked again.
> 
> We didn't see dolphins at the beach but we did see them playing in the marsh once at high tide.



Fun!  I didn't realize there were so many things going on at the resort until I saw this thread.  No boredom there!


----------



## scottb8888

aaarcher86 said:


> Hi!  We are hoping to head to HH for a beach trip next year.  We walked past the property when we were staying elsewhere a few years ago and it looked awesome!  My husband made a joke that we could just walk in and no one would know   It did get me wondering though, do they check the room keys getting on the trolly or going to dinner or at the pools or something?  It did seem kind of open when we walked past.  I know locals come to the WDW pools because they don't check keys much.  I wonder if it happens at HH?  The marsh walk sounds like so much fun!  Do you guys typically see dolphins at the beach?




Great place.  I see you are from columbus as well.  We hit HHI EVRY SPRING BREAK


----------



## LJC1861

Checking in for our glorious week of R&R on Sunday!  Can't wait.  We love our annual visit to our favorite DVC property.


----------



## Momof2

Any suggestions for an early morning breakfast?  We'll be needing to hit the road by about 7am on our departure morning next week with a 5 hour drive ahead of us.   Also, any opinions on the Old Oyster Factory?   Thanks.


----------



## LJC1861

Momof2,

Hilton Head Diner, which is right next to the resort should be open early. 

Linda


----------



## disneybride96

Momof2 said:


> Also, any opinions on the Old Oyster Factory?   Thanks.



Well, I know there are fans of the Old Oyster Factory, but we still make fun of it to this day. I can best describe it as someplace my grandparents would go. I am 40-something, so that tells you how outdated it is. The food is okay and the views amazing, but atmosphere is lacking. It just reminds me of those places my grandparents took me for my birthday back in the 70s.


----------



## WolfpackFan

disneybride96 said:


> Well, I know there are fans of the Old Oyster Factory, but we still make fun of it to this day. I can best describe it as someplace my grandparents would go. I am 40-something, so that tells you how outdated it is. The food is okay and the views amazing, but atmosphere is lacking. It just reminds me of those places my grandparents took me for my birthday back in the 70s.



Sheesh, I would have never thought that at all. We've been there a number of times and would have thought the complete opposite. Doesn't seem outdated at all to me and we love the food. It is the one must do we have for HHI.


----------



## Sleepy Sheep

utlegaleagle said:


> At first, I was bummed at having to give away our planned WDW trip due to scheduling with schools, court dockets, etc. However, my boys (5 & 3) wanted to go to the beach anyway (outside of WDW, all of our vacations are normally on HHI), so this will be fine. We always stay at my Dad's condo in Shipyard, so this is our first time at the Disney resort. Now that we're 3 weeks away, I can't wait!
> 
> Does anyone know the mug situation? Have they been switched out? Are the refillable mugs still there?  What do they look like?
> 
> Since we have a redemption card with $240 still on it left over from our WDW trip last Sept/Oct, I'm thinking that we will be eating quite a few lunches at Tide Me Over. Any recommendations as to what's good there?
> 
> Looking forward to some of our favorite restaurants (Kenny B's, Lowcountry Backyard, Annie O's, Greek to Me, Sea Shack). Heck, looking forward to everything - golf, tennis, bikes! A much needed vacation!


MICKEY WAFFLES!!!!

My Dear Wife eats them every day. And they serve them all day long. 

Mugs were still the same when we were there last week of August.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

aaarcher86 said:


> The marsh walk sounds like so much fun!  Do you guys typically see dolphins at the beach?



You have to be on the beach at the right time to catch dolphins.  They usually run against the tide trying to catch small fish and shrimp.


You will see them occasionally in shelter cover if the tide is right.

At Harbortown, you might catch a view of a manatee on a cold day if the river water is cold and the harbor water has been warmed by the sun.


----------



## LJC1861

For those of you coming down to HHI between October 1 (ish) and Nov. 15....Dye's Gullah Fixin's will be doing an early bird menu on Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday evenings.  From 5-6 on those nights, $13.99 gets you an entree  from a pre-set list, a side item and dessert.  Beverages are extra.  The entrees include baked chicken and cornbread dressing, shrimp and grits, Old Fashioned Beef Stew, Fried Catfish, 2 pieces of Fried Chicken, BBQ Ribs or Low Country Boil.  

Her new location is VERY close to the Disney resort, in the Atrium building.....right past the HHI Diner and the Pirate Golf course.  

She still requires reservations, and trust me, if you call and leave a message she DOES know that you are coming.  She is now also cash only.  

Her new location is brighter and much more welcoming than the old location and she is also not open on Monday and Thursday nights, or Saturday for lunch.  She seems happier and much more content.  Her food is spectacular as always.  

I just wanted to pass along this info in case anyone wanted to check out her fabulous restaurant in her new location. 

Linda


----------



## Buckeye Princess

I am sorry for asking this. I imagine the info isn't that hard to find but my 5 minute search didn't turn up an answer and I am packing tonight for a last minute trip. Are there umbrellas, chairs and blankets provided at the beach house? Is there a charge?


----------



## mumto3girls

There is a pool at the beach house and around the pool there are lounge chairs and also tables with chairs and an umbrella.  

Down at the beach there are beach chairs with umbrellas--I don't recall if each chair had an umbrella or if a pair of chairs shared an umbrella. Those were rentals and I don't know what the fee was.  I think you could rent by the day or the week.

There weren't any blankets.


----------



## Chelley00

The beach chairs and umbrellas are $35 for a set for a day (2 chairs and one umbrella)  You are better off taking them if you have them or buying cheap ones at Walmart or Publix when you get there.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Thanks. I just realized I typed blankets when I meant towels? Do I need to pack towels? We don't lay out so small ones for drying off are just fine.


----------



## mumto3girls

Buckeye Princess said:


> Thanks. I just realized I typed blankets when I meant towels? Do I need to pack towels? We don't lay out so small ones for drying off are just fine.



You shouldn't need any.  In addition to the regular towels in your room, you should have a set of pool towels--usually striped--I've seen tan striped and green striped.  If you want clean/ dry ones during your stay you can exchange them at the recreation window.  If I recall they are regular bath towel sized--not like a beach towel.


----------



## kabrice

We just returned from our fourth visit to Disneys HHI and wanted to pass on some construction news. The horseshoe pit by bldg 18 has been removed and a bean bag toss will be installed. In addition, they are rearranging the fence line around the Big Dipper pool/hot tub, there are plans to move the recreation window, and remove the fence between the little dipper pool/covered seating area. One of the Broadcreek rental employees mentioned that all of the units will be gutted and everything is being replaced. Good news - the Mickey bars were plentiful and still delicious.
We love the HHI resort and look forward to our next visit


----------



## LJC1861

They have also installed lift chairs at both the pools and hot tub.  The fence line near the hot tub was done yesterday morning.    It is amazing how quickly some things can get done. 

Linda


----------



## aaarcher86

Do the studios have mini fridges or full sized fridges?


----------



## Pattiwig

kollerbear said:


> Hi! We just booked Christmas Eve and Christmas Day--have never been there and have no idea what to expect! Has anyone been there over Christmas? The studios were all booked so I know that the place won't be empty...



We will also be there over Christmas week, wondering the same thing....


----------



## Simba's Mom

kabrice said:


> We just returned from our fourth visit to Disneys HHI and wanted to pass on some construction news. The horseshoe pit by bldg 18 has been removed and a bean bag toss will be installed. In addition, they are rearranging the fence line around the Big Dipper pool/hot tub, there are plans to move the recreation window, and remove the fence between the little dipper pool/covered seating area. One of the Broadcreek rental employees mentioned that all of the units will be gutted and everything is being replaced. Good news - the Mickey bars were plentiful and still delicious.
> We love the HHI resort and look forward to our next visit



Thanks for all the info.  Building 18 used to be my favorite, but I still haven't forgiven them for taking out that pretty little area with the bird feeder there.

And the studios have the mini-fridges.  I don't remember them being any different from at WDW.  However, ours didn't have an ice cube tray, and the front desk had a heard time finding one.  Not good for this ice fanatic (gotta have lots of ice in my soda).


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

kabrice said:


> We just returned from our fourth visit to Disneys HHI and wanted to pass on some construction news. The horseshoe pit by bldg 18 has been removed and a bean bag toss will be installed. In addition, they are rearranging the fence line around the Big Dipper pool/hot tub, there are plans to move the recreation window, and remove the fence between the little dipper pool/covered seating area. One of the Broadcreek rental employees mentioned that all of the units will be gutted and everything is being replaced. Good news - the Mickey bars were plentiful and still delicious.
> We love the HHI resort and look forward to our next visit



Any time frame on the room refurbishment?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We are planning on Sun-Thurs stay on points and adding Friday on cash reservation. They will let us stay in the same room- right ?


----------



## aaarcher86

When does it start being difficult to get a 7 month booking? June, July, August? I'm hoping for a mid to late June booking at the 7 month marker but I'm thinking it might be difficult?


----------



## KristiMc

aaarcher86 said:


> When does it start being difficult to get a 7 month booking? June, July, August? I'm hoping for a mid to late June booking at the 7 month marker but I'm thinking it might be difficult?



I would like to know this too.  I am hoping to get June 8-13 at 7 months.


----------



## goofy30

aaarcher86 said:


> When does it start being difficult to get a 7 month booking? June, July, August? I'm hoping for a mid to late June booking at the 7 month marker but I'm thinking it might be difficult?



Depends on room size, this past June two bedrooms were available, but no studios and one bedrooms at the 7 month window.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

kabrice said:


> We just returned from our fourth visit to Disney&#146;s HHI and wanted to pass on some construction news. The horseshoe pit by bldg 18 has been removed and a &#147;bean bag&#148; toss will be installed. In addition, they are rearranging the fence line around the Big Dipper pool/hot tub, there are plans to move the recreation window, and remove the fence between the little dipper pool/covered seating area. One of the Broadcreek rental employees mentioned that all of the units will be gutted and everything is being replaced. Good news - the Mickey bars were plentiful and still delicious.
> We love the HHI resort and look forward to our next visit



Any idea when this is happening? We were thinking of going this summer but we could wait a year.


----------



## rfassett

Can bikes be rented from the Disney Resort? I have been contemplating renting non-beach hybrid bikes for the week we are there but can not get The Bike Doctor to cooperate so we will just rent regular bikes from the resort if they are available. To clarify, I have contacted The Bike Doctor twice and have twice been promised a return call and twice the call did not come. That is my limit.


----------



## mumto3girls

rfassett said:


> Can bikes be rented from the Disney Resort? I have been contemplating renting non-beach hybrid bikes for the week we are there but can not get The Bike Doctor to cooperate so we will just rent regular bikes from the resort if they are available. To clarify, I have contacted The Bike Doctor twice and have twice been promised a return call and twice the call did not come. That is my limit.



Bikes are available for rent.  If I remember correctly, you can rent by the day or the week.


----------



## rfassett

mumto3girls said:


> Bikes are available for rent.  If I remember correctly, you can rent by the day or the week.



Thanks! This is our first trip to HHI and will be arriving in just 13 days and I am soooooo ready!


----------



## mumto3girls

rfassett said:


> Thanks! This is our first trip to HHI and will be arriving in just 13 days and I am soooooo ready!



Disney's HH is one of my favorite resorts.  We love it there.  We were there once at the end of October and it was gorgeous, but a bit chilly.  I bet earlier in the month the weather will be almost perfect.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## utlegaleagle

T-minus 5 days and counting! Never been in such a need for a vacation and so unprepared to have one. Hoping to throw everything in the Durango and make the drive early Saturday. A far cry from our trip to WDW last year, which was the cumulation of 8 months of planning.

Looking forward to some good food, swimming, Pirate Cove golf, Legendary Golf, biking, tennis - wow, do I need to pack!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hi all. My family just added a last minute trip to hhi for next week. We are having to do a split stay do to lack of availability at the resort. So we are starting our week oceanfront at marriott palmetto dunes and then wed thru Saturday we will be in a nice 2 bedroom villa at the resort. CANT WAIT!  We haven't been there in a while but we love it there!!  Especially in the fall!!


----------



## MarkyMouse

LJC1861 said:


> For those of you coming down to HHI between October 1 (ish) and Nov. 15....Dye's Gullah Fixin's will be doing an early bird menu on Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday evenings.  From 5-6 on those nights, $13.99 gets you an entree  from a pre-set list, a side item and dessert.  Beverages are extra.  The entrees include baked chicken and cornbread dressing, shrimp and grits, Old Fashioned Beef Stew, Fried Catfish, 2 pieces of Fried Chicken, BBQ Ribs or Low Country Boil.  Her new location is VERY close to the Disney resort, in the Atrium building.....right past the HHI Diner and the Pirate Golf course.  She still requires reservations, and trust me, if you call and leave a message she DOES know that you are coming.  She is now also cash only.  Her new location is brighter and much more welcoming than the old location and she is also not open on Monday and Thursday nights, or Saturday for lunch.  She seems happier and much more content.  Her food is spectacular as always.  I just wanted to pass along this info in case anyone wanted to check out her fabulous restaurant in her new location.  Linda



Thanks for the info. I ate there about five years ago and LOVED IT!  I am thrilled to hear she has moved locations. The last place lacked atmosphere. I hope the new place is better!  One thing I can definitely count on is the food!  It's wonderful!


----------



## kabrice

We can't remember the name of the Broadcreek employee. He is a seasoned veteran because we've seen him there on our prior visits. 
We asked when they would begin gutting the units and he said he expected them to start any day. We asked when he thought they would be finished and he said that HHI has 125 units, the planned changes were extensive (more than paint and new furniture) so he thought completion would be in mid 2014.
We are hoping for new comfortable loveseats. We always felt like we were sliding off.


----------



## Joyciemc

Less than 3 weeks till we return to HHI! I am very excited- we loved our last trip there.

Are we being super optimistic in thinking we'll be warm enough to swim towards the end of October? 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Buckeye Princess

We are here now and trying to decide what to do tomorrow. I can't seem to get much detail from the cm's. can someone give me a quick summary of the marsh tour and of the bunny hunt.


----------



## MarkyMouse

MarkyMouse said:


> Hi all. My family just added a last minute trip to hhi for next week. We are having to do a split stay do to lack of availability at the resort. So we are starting our week oceanfront at marriott palmetto dunes and then wed thru Saturday we will be in a nice 2 bedroom villa at the resort. CANT WAIT!  We haven't been there in a while but we love it there!!  Especially in the fall!!




We checked today and a two bedroom became available for the whole week!!! So we cancelled our beach stay and now we are at the resort for the whole week!! yay!!


----------



## disneybride96

MarkyMouse said:


> We checked today and a two bedroom became available for the whole week!!! So we cancelled our beach stay and now we are at the resort for the whole week!! yay!!



Congrats! I am still trying for a 1BR or Studio for Friday night!


----------



## utlegaleagle

Awesome, MarkyMouse! Sounds like we're overlapping stays. If you see 2 kiddos (5 and 3) in the pool in Spider-man wetsuits, that will be my boys!


----------



## MarkyMouse

utlegaleagle said:


> Awesome, MarkyMouse! Sounds like we're overlapping stays. If you see 2 kiddos (5 and 3) in the pool in Spider-man wetsuits, that will be my boys!



Hey that's great!  MsMarkymouse is a uklegaleagle!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MarkyMouse

Does anyone know if the villas have keurig coffee machines?


----------



## mumto3girls

MarkyMouse said:


> Does anyone know if the villas have keurig coffee machines?



We haven't been to HH since summer 2012 and they did not have keurig's then.  To be honest, I haven't heard of any DVC places having them.


----------



## LJC1861

Just back, stayed in a 1 BR.  There was no Keurig.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are planning on Sun-Thurs stay on points and adding Friday on cash reservation. They will let us stay in the same room- right ? 


Sorry to repost this question, but really wondering if anyone has done this and if they stayed in the same room or had to move?


----------



## kmc33

We stayed on 1 night cash followed by 5 nights on points and did stay in the same unit. That said, when I made the reservation they told me that they cannot guarantee it, but would do everything they could to make it happen.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

kmc33 said:


> We stayed on 1 night cash followed by 5 nights on points and did stay in the same unit. That said, when I made the reservation they told me that they cannot guarantee it, but would do everything they could to make it happen.



Thanks! I would think, for housekeeping reasons, they would keep us in the same room.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I kniow that we used to juggle points and cash at HHI-we'd stay a week, and we'd have some nights on points and some on cash (always Members' Cash).  We could nev er tell which nights were which-it was one seamless stay.


----------



## okw2012

Joyciemc said:


> Less than 3 weeks till we return to HHI! I am very excited- we loved our last trip there.
> 
> Are we being super optimistic in thinking we'll be warm enough to swim towards the end of October?
> 
> Can't wait!!



You can definitely have a swim at the end of October on a sunny day if you are brave. Expect water temperatures around 70F. My kids have no problem swimming at such temperatures, but we're from Canada!


----------



## MarkyMouse

We are here. Yay!!  Great first day at the beach and dinner at Giuseppe's. Btw, rapid fill mugs are here at HHI. Didn't know if anyone had posted that yet.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieInMI

Thanks for the update on the rapid fill mugs.  We will be there in November


----------



## Joyciemc

okw2012 said:


> You can definitely have a swim at the end of October on a sunny day if you are brave. Expect water temperatures around 70F. My kids have no problem swimming at such temperatures, but we're from Canada!



Thanks! I'm from Boston, and the ocean doesn't seem to ever get warm here! 70F sounds pretty ok! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Simba's Mom

MinnieInMI said:


> Thanks for the update on the rapid fill mugs.  We will be there in November



When in November?  So will we!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

considering 'trading ' our gvf or ssr points for a mid/late Aug HHI stay-- any one ever done anything like this? Not sure if we will be able to get our HHi reservation in Aug otherwise. Any insight?


----------



## MarkyMouse

Having a great time at hhi. The staff has been wonderful! Our a/c went out last night and it was getting late so they put us in a 3 bedroom grand villa for the evening!! Wow!  I have stayed in the OKW gv before and this was just as special!  I was kind of hoping they wouldn't be able to fix our air so we could stay there for the week,  haha!!

Today was overcast and windy and ten degrees cooler than yesterday. But we swam anyway and had a blast. Then we went to A low country Backyard!  It was wonderful. The Shrimp burger is out of this world. As is the May crab dip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MinnieInMI

Simba's Mom:  We will be at the resort Nov 11 - 15


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Just an FYI- Expedia is offering a 2 bedroom for $193 over Halloween week.


----------



## rfassett

Leaving for HHI in 3 hours. Doing a 12 hour ROAD TTRRIIIIIPPPPP!!!!!! Will bed down tonight between here and there and be there mid-morning tomorrow.  Ssssooooo excited!!! This is our first trip to HH. We will be there for seven nights! Woohoo!!!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

rfassett said:


> Leaving for HHI in 3 hours. Doing a 12 hour ROAD TTRRIIIIIPPPPP!!!!!! Will bed down tonight between here and there and be there mid-morning tomorrow.  Ssssooooo excited!!! This is our first trip to HH. We will be there for seven nights! Woohoo!!!


Have a blast! Would love to hear back on any news re: any room refurbs.


----------



## lsyorke

rfassett said:


> Leaving for HHI in 3 hours. Doing a 12 hour ROAD TTRRIIIIIPPPPP!!!!!! Will bed down tonight between here and there and be there mid-morning tomorrow.  Ssssooooo excited!!! This is our first trip to HH. We will be there for seven nights! Woohoo!!!



Eat at Bullies...awesome BBQ!


----------



## rfassett

Having a great, great time! Only sign of refurb is a wet paint sign on the main lodge stairway. Rode bikes to beach house, walked to Piggly Wiggly, had a close encounter with Shadow, had cookies, heard story telling with B'Lou, ate at King Fisher's (She Crab Soup to die for), watched the tide come and go and totally just relaxed. All that in the first 24 hours.


----------



## okw2012

Just booked a 1BR from July 2-9 at HHI, but won't be telling the kids until Xmas. This will be tough! I was thinking of borrowing 2015 points and rent a 2BR instead, but decided against it in the end. I want more points!!!


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

We are staying mid-November for the first time, cannot wait!


----------



## rfassett

We are just back home and wonder of wonders? We are already planning our next trip to HHI. The staff was amazing. We did not partake in all that the Resort had to offer, but we did do some.  We rode and walked on the beach, went to Savannah, spent a day just bopping around the Island, met some wonderful people, spent a few hours at the pools and the weather could not have been better. Oh, and we saw hundreds, if not thousands, of fiddler crabs move en mass on the marsh. We saw that from our balcony. We cooked on the grill one night. All in all, it was a very, very relaxing and enjoyable time. I do agree with other comments about the couch tilting forward, but if that is the only thing I could find to complain about, it had to have been a marvelous eight night stay. And it was just that.


----------



## ceegibbs

I haven't read this whole thread but I am trying a little bit at a time.  My husband and I are going here in December.  I will only be a Friday- Sunday weekend trip.  

Anyone want to plan our trip for us? 

Just kidding but I am at a loss.  He will play golf Saturday morning but after that we have nothing planned.   

Any suggestions?


----------



## elleinad16

Just booked our first stay for 5/9 - 5/14, 2014! We are in a 2 bedroom villa and celebrating an anniversary and 2 birthdays with our group!  CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## chalee94

ceegibbs said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I am trying a little bit at a time.  My husband and I are going here in December.  I will only be a Friday- Sunday weekend trip.
> 
> Anyone want to plan our trip for us?
> 
> Just kidding but I am at a loss.  He will play golf Saturday morning but after that we have nothing planned.
> 
> Any suggestions?



december might get a little chilly. if the weather is great, walks on the beach or bike rental might be a good idea.

breakfast at the palmetto bay sunrise cafe is a nice way to start.  (i thought it was a bit tricky to find the first time.)

if you haven't done so before, you could visit the harbourtown lighthouse.  (note: there is a fee to enter that section of HHI.)

i like dinner at roastfish and cornbread.  there are a ton of great restaurants in HHI, though.  try a few:

robert irvine's EAT
lowcountry backyard
frankie bones
skull creek boathouse
ruan thai
one hot mama's
hinoki (sushi)

(and i'm sure there are many more that i haven't tried yet.)


----------



## MarkyMouse

ceegibbs said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I am trying a little bit at a time.  My husband and I are going here in December.  I will only be a Friday- Sunday weekend trip.  Anyone want to plan our trip for us?  Just kidding but I am at a loss.  He will play golf Saturday morning but after that we have nothing planned.  Any suggestions?


 when we went in December 

we swam in the heated pool. 
Enjoyed the hot tub. 
Went to the campfire. 
Shopped at the outlets.
Had great oysters and other seafood. 
Went on bike rides. 
Played pool in Murgies den.   
Checked out a movie or two from the general store. 
Oh and I golfed too. Arthur hills at palmetto dunes!  Great course. As is hilton head national if you are on a budget.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We are planning our first trip to HHI for June (have never been to HH before).  I haven't made my reservations yet, but will be online bright and early once our 7 month mark opens up on 11/8.  We are hoping to be there from 6/8-6/14 in a Studio.  I had heard that it can be quite hard to get into this resort at the 7 month mark especially for June.  I'm crossing my fingers that we will be able to reserve it.


----------



## lsyorke

A few more restaurant "finds" we found a few weeks ago. Sea Shack, nothing to look at but great food, Bullies BBQ, again, nothing to look at but AWESOME food, and of course Low Country Backyard.

We ate based on yelp reviews(and the guy at the coach outlet, LOL ) this trip and weren't disappointed.


----------



## okw2012

PoohsFan1 said:


> We are planning our first trip to HHI for June (have never been to HH before).  I haven't made my reservations yet, but will be online bright and early once our 7 month mark opens up on 11/8.  We are hoping to be there from 6/8-6/14 in a Studio.  I had heard that it can be quite hard to get into this resort at the 7 month mark especially for June.  I'm crossing my fingers that we will be able to reserve it.



Studios are hard to get at 7mo, as there are so few. But I just checked and there is still availability for these dates.

Good luck!


----------



## PoohsFan1

okw2012 said:


> Studios are hard to get at 7mo, as there are so few. But I just checked and there is still availability for these dates.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for checking .  It gives me a ray of hope for when I am going to actually book it....hopefully.


----------



## MinnieInMI

We are heading to the resort on November 11 and will be staying in a studio.  I'm interested in details regarding the laundry facilities: location and whether there is detergent and softener available.  Thanks


----------



## mommypants

MinnieInMI said:


> We are heading to the resort on November 11 and will be staying in a studio.  I'm interested in details regarding the laundry facilities: location and whether there is detergent and softener available.  Thanks



Laundry room is right next to Big Murgie's Den. Close to almost all studios as most are in that main building. A vending machine had detergent and bounce type softener sheets.  I don't remember the type of detergent as we brought that with us.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

DVC members would get a small box of detergent anyway.

Yep, it's right there on the porch.  I suggest getting some charcoal, some nice rib eyes (the Fresh Market down the street has a great meat department) and having a nice cookout in the big grill on the deck while doing the laundry.  Great way to past the time.  You got your music, the light of the sunset across the marsh (you can see it through the trees), and folks walking by being jealous of you.


----------



## MinnieInMI

Thank you for the info on the laundry facilities  Hmmm, great idea Conan the Librarian...do some grilling while doing laundry!


----------



## rlovew

ceegibbs said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I am trying a little bit at a time.  My husband and I are going here in December.  I will only be a Friday- Sunday weekend trip.
> 
> Anyone want to plan our trip for us?
> 
> Just kidding but I am at a loss.  He will play golf Saturday morning but after that we have nothing planned.
> 
> Any suggestions?



We are here right now. I would say eat at Hugo's - it was one of the best meals we have had in awhile. They have specials before pm that are less expensive. Add the flambeed desserts prepared at the table are well worth saving room for.


----------



## Simba's Mom

ceegibbs said:


> I haven't read this whole thread but I am trying a little bit at a time.  My husband and I are going here in December.  I will only be a Friday- Sunday weekend trip.
> 
> Anyone want to plan our trip for us?
> 
> Just kidding but I am at a loss.  He will play golf Saturday morning but after that we have nothing planned.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Have you considered going along with him when he golfs?  No, I'm not a golfer, but I ride along in the cart once every trip.  The scenery is so beautiful-I bring my binoculars and watch the birds (eagles, bluebirds, herons, etc.) and the occassional alligator.  But depending on what time your husband golfs, you might not-I make sure DH makes that tee time for the afternoon.


----------



## Tinkmom

ProudMommyof2 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We are planning on Sun-Thurs stay on points and adding Friday on cash reservation. They will let us stay in the same room- right ?
> 
> 
> Sorry to repost this question, but really wondering if anyone has done this and if they stayed in the same room or had to move?



We have combined cash and points on probably 5 or 6 visits and have stayed in the same unit the entire visit.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Tinkmom said:


> We have combined cash and points on probably 5 or 6 visits and have stayed in the same unit the entire visit.



Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Just booked Hilton Head for next weekend (Sat-Mon).  DF and I have never stayed at the resort.  Any tips or tricks?!  I haven't been to HHI in 15 years and DF has never been there! We are booked in a 2bedroom villa since that's all they had!  

Also, we are unable to book Friday night and are looking for something reasonable in the area. The two places I can recall us staying when I was little are both in the $160s/$170s and I'm not sure we want to pay that much for one night when we probably won't arrive till 7pm or later. Thanks!!


----------



## okw2012

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Just booked Hilton Head for next weekend (Sat-Mon).  DF and I have never stayed at the resort.  Any tips or tricks?!  I haven't been to HHI in 15 years and DF has never been there! We are booked in a 2bedroom villa since that's all they had!
> 
> Also, we are unable to book Friday night and are looking for something reasonable in the area. The two places I can recall us staying when I was little are both in the $160s/$170s and I'm not sure we want to pay that much for one night when we probably won't arrive till 7pm or later. Thanks!!



Since you are arriving late, and depending where you're coming from, you might want to stay outside of the island, for example the midtown hampton inn  in Savannah (you can then enjoy the nightlife of Savannah) or in Beaufort.

Have fun!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Do they use the refillable mugs like wdw?? Are they coded with the Chips like at wdw now?? Thanks!


----------



## MarkyMouse

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Do they use the refillable mugs like wdw?? Are they coded with the Chips like at wdw now?? Thanks!


yes they do use the rapid fill mugs with the chip.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

MarkyMouse said:


> yes they do use the rapid fill mugs with the chip.



Thanks for the response! 

I'm assuming it's the same pricing as WDW.


----------



## MarkyMouse

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks for the response!  I'm assuming it's the same pricing as WDW.


 I can't say for sure but it was like $17 or so I think.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

MarkyMouse said:


> I can't say for sure but it was like $17 or so I think.



Thanks!  That sounds right for length of stay. WDW also has pricing for the mug for 1-3 days.  We're only staying for 2 nights next weekend so I'm not sure how much time we'll be there depending on the weather but I'm glad it's an option!


----------



## CocosMeme

YEA! Just booked HH for June 1-8 - can't wait. I was nervous because I let my 7 month window slip by but a 1 bedroom (what I wanted) was available for the whole week. Now I can't wait to read up on this thread for all the fun stuff to do.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

3 more days till we check in!  Are you able to access the beach after the beach house is closed?  DF and I were wanting to walk on the beach but didn't know if we'd be able to get back to our car at the beach house past 5pm??  Thanks!!


----------



## Judique

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> 3 more days till we check in!  Are you able to access the beach after the beach house is closed?  DF and I were wanting to walk on the beach but didn't know if we'd be able to get back to our car at the beach house past 5pm??  Thanks!!



Yes. The underground (under building?) parking area is always open and you can walk to the beach from there.


----------



## msd1776

I haven't rad the whole thread either.  Looking at a possible week stay.  I would like some time for relaxing.  We aren't golfers. I don't need to spend time shopping.  Are there some great day trips.  Historical locations would be my preference.


----------



## MarkyMouse

msd1776 said:


> I haven't rad the whole thread either.  Looking at a possible week stay.  I would like some time for relaxing.  We aren't golfers. I don't need to spend time shopping.  Are there some great day trips.  Historical locations would be my preference.



I would recommend a boat ride to savannah. Wonderful trip. Some packages include a tour once you arrive.


----------



## mumto3girls

msd1776 said:


> I haven't rad the whole thread either.  Looking at a possible week stay.  I would like some time for relaxing.  We aren't golfers. I don't need to spend time shopping.  Are there some great day trips.  Historical locations would be my preference.



We have done the ferry to Daufuskie Island.  Once there you can take a guided tour on a bus (I think) or do a self guided tour using golf carts.  We did the golf carts and loved it.  It is the island where the author, Pat Conroy, taught school.  He wrote Prince of Tides and other novels.  The people who live there are descended from the Gullah people.  Very interesting.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I remember there was a 3 hour tour (yes, let's all sing-"A three hour tour"-or am I showing my age?) of the island that was very interesting.  We went to several historical spots, I especially remember over near "Old Fort Pub".  I suppose one of the reasons I found it interesting was that it was off season at the resort, so I ended up as the only one on the tour.  It was kind of interesting to be the only one on the van, along with Carol and the bus driver (Carol's husband?), getting a little local "scuttlebutt" (gossip).


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

checking in on Friday and spend the day at home with flu-like symptoms.  Here's to hoping I'm better by Friday for the 5.5 hour drive from Orlando and can enjoy my weekend with my DF!


----------



## okw2012

msd1776 said:


> I haven't rad the whole thread either.  Looking at a possible week stay.  I would like some time for relaxing.  We aren't golfers. I don't need to spend time shopping.  Are there some great day trips.  Historical locations would be my preference.



Savannah is well worth a full day. Charleston is a bit farther but also very interesting. Beaufort is nice too for a day trip, although less historic. Then there are great nature walks, Pinckney island is really nice and quiet for example. 

The resort is perfect for just relaxing, I love the hammocs and also watching the birds from the fishing pier.

Hilton Head is also great for biking: the island is absolutely flat with bike paths everywhere. In fact the beach itself is the most beautiful bike path. There are also lots of tennis courts (including municipal courts which are free most of the time) although none at the resort.

We are only going back in July, such a long wait!


----------



## aaarcher86

Just booked for June 8-15... so excited!  We were hoping for 2 studios but ended up with a 2 bedroom.  Kind of expected it being 7 months out!  

SOOOOO excited to just kick back and relax.  I can't wait to go through this thread and really delve into some of the suggestions.


----------



## rfassett

There will be nothing to dislike about the 2 bedroom.  My wife and I were there for the first time ever a couple weeks ago and due to the lateness of the reservation we were in a 2 bedroom.  She made me take many pictures and measurements after saying something like, "I could live in something like this when I retire".


----------



## aaarcher86

rfassett said:


> There will be nothing to dislike about the 2 bedroom.  My wife and I were there for the first time ever a couple weeks ago and due to the lateness of the reservation we were in a 2 bedroom.  She made me take many pictures and measurements after saying something like, "I could live in something like this when I retire".



We're definitely excited.  I think the 2 bedroom will suit our needs a little better than the 2 studios, but it was a battle of 'wants vs point cost' in my head lol.  

We were back and forth on the extra bed with 2 studios or the full kitchen in a 1 bedroom... now we have it all


----------



## PoohsFan1

okw2012 said:


> Studios are hard to get at 7mo, as there are so few. But I just checked and there is still availability for these dates.
> 
> Good luck!



Just a little update....I was able to book our HHI trip .  We will be there from 6/7-6/13 in a Studio.  I got up bright and early on our 7 month mark and logged into the online booking.  Luckily the whole week was available for us.  However, I just looked online this morning and found that everyday except for 1 day of our week was all filled up (I booked 4 days ago).  It is amazing how fast those rooms go (it kind of reminded me of when I was booking our DLR trip for this past June), I am just excited that I was able to book our room with no problems.  Now I have to read about HH and find out what things we should see and do.  We do know that we want to go to Sea Pines Resort and visit the lighthouse plus whatever else there is to do there, and go to Savannah GA one day, then of course we are going to lay around the beach a couple of days, plus do any of the activities offered around the resort.  And if there are any suggestions from all you HHI vets that you can offer to my newbie family for either not to miss things to see and do around the resort or on/around HHI, I would greatly appreciate it .  If it helps, it will be DH, DD13, DD10, and I that will be going.


----------



## Simba's Mom

While you're down in Sea Pines, allow time to walk along the water and ogle the yachts.  I don't remember if kids are with you in Sea Pines, but if not (because kids don't usually like shopping) we enjoy checking out all the quaint little shops along there.  The kids might enjoy the billiards table in Big Murgie's Den-sometimes the activities sheet includes a billiards tournament just for teens and pre-teens.


----------



## aaarcher86

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just a little update....I was able to book our HHI trip .  We will be there from 6/7-6/13 in a Studio.  I got up bright and early on our 7 month mark and logged into the online booking.  Luckily the whole week was available for us.  However, I just looked online this morning and found that everyday except for 1 day of our week was all filled up (I booked 4 days ago).  It is amazing how fast those rooms go (it kind of reminded me of when I was booking our DLR trip for this past June), I am just excited that I was able to book our room with no problems.  Now I have to read about HH and find out what things we should see and do.  We do know that we want to go to Sea Pines Resort and visit the lighthouse plus whatever else there is to do there, and go to Savannah GA one day, then of course we are going to lay around the beach a couple of days, plus do any of the activities offered around the resort.  And if there are any suggestions from all you HHI vets that you can offer to my newbie family for either not to miss things to see and do around the resort or on/around HHI, I would greatly appreciate it .  If it helps, it will be DH, DD13, DD10, and I that will be going.



They definitely filled fast. I called at 9a for a 6/8 check in and there were no studios on that day and only one starting 6/9.

Maybe we will see you there. We are in a 2 bedroom 6/8 - 6/15.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Can anyone tell me if the kitchens in the 2 bedrooms have a coffee pot and a crock pot?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

NHTikiBeckie said:


> Can anyone tell me if the kitchens in the 2 bedrooms have a coffee pot and a crock pot?



Coffee pot-yes. Crock pot-no.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Simba's Mom said:


> While you're down in Sea Pines, allow time to walk along the water and ogle the yachts.  I don't remember if kids are with you in Sea Pines, but if not (because kids don't usually like shopping) we enjoy checking out all the quaint little shops along there.  The kids might enjoy the billiards table in Big Murgie's Den-sometimes the activities sheet includes a billiards tournament just for teens and pre-teens.



Thank you so much for the information, ogling yachts would be fun to do, our kids would get a kick out of seeing all those big boats.  As for shopping one DD is a go with the flow type of girl and if we go shopping, she will make the best out of it (she would much rather be in a pool or at the beach), while DD12 loves to shop, she especially loves the little general store or mom and pop shops that tourist towns usually have, so she will be in heaven when she sees them.



aaarcher86 said:


> They definitely filled fast. I called at 9a for a 6/8 check in and there were no studios on that day and only one starting 6/9.
> 
> Maybe we will see you there. We are in a 2 bedroom 6/8 - 6/15.



Congrats on getting a room.  I will definitely be looking out for you, how awesome to know that a fellow DISer will be there the same time as us .  I'll have to try and find a place to put my lime green mickey head so you can recognize us (we have a wooden ones that DH had made for our luggage and the backpack that we use in the park).  Oh and BTW, please don't hesitate to come by and say hi either .


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Coffee pot-yes. Crock pot-no.



Thank you!


----------



## aaarcher86

Anyone know a good place to go crabbing? 




PoohsFan1 said:


> Thank you so much for the information, ogling yachts would be fun to do, our kids would get a kick out of seeing all those big boats.  As for shopping one DD is a go with the flow type of girl and if we go shopping, she will make the best out of it (she would much rather be in a pool or at the beach), while DD12 loves to shop, she especially loves the little general store or mom and pop shops that tourist towns usually have, so she will be in heaven when she sees them.  Congrats on getting a room.  I will definitely be looking out for you, how awesome to know that a fellow DISer will be there the same time as us .  I'll have to try and find a place to put my lime green mickey head so you can recognize us (we have a wooden ones that DH had made for our luggage and the backpack that we use in the park).  Oh and BTW, please don't hesitate to come by and say hi either .



If you see/hear a child screaming for her life that's probably use lmao. I don't know why my husband thinks tickling them within an inch of peeing their pants is fun!  We will spend most of our days at the beach and pool with a day at Savannah I think. 

I know it's early June but I'm hoping to see sea turtles!


----------



## KristiMc

aaarcher86 said:


> Anyone know a good place to go crabbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see/hear a child screaming for her life that's probably use lmao. I don't know why my husband thinks tickling them within an inch of peeing their pants is fun!  We will spend most of our days at the beach and pool with a day at Savannah I think.
> 
> I know it's early June but I'm hoping to see sea turtles!



We are going to spend a day in Savannah also.  I already have my reservation made at Paula Deen's.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Just got home after 3 nights at HHI!  I haven't been there since 1996 and DF had never been there.  It took around 6 hours from Orlando (traffic leaving the city and stopped 3x).  I checked in at 6:15pm on Friday and was happy to find out that we would be in the same villa for all 3 nights since we had a split reservation and we were given building 27 which was a perfect location!  We were on the top floor and had a view of the marsh and very little noise from the pool/play area.  I couldn't have picked a better location!  

Our room was spotless and DF and I enjoyed all the room especially two bathrooms and the heavenly tub!  We got housekeeping for our stay and it was always very late in the day- 3:30pm or later which was fine and we knew it wouldn't take long as there wasn't much to clean up from 2 adults who were not cooking in the villa!  

The hot tub was nice but I didn't go in the pool  DF said it was warm and enjoyed it.  We didn't get the refillable mugs as we already have a ton from WDW on DDPs and couldn't justify it but we did use the station to get ice and water.  The gift shop was very nice too!  

We loved the beach house and the pool was very warm.  At both QSR locations the food was made to order (I'm assuming bc it's off season) and took a good 15-20mins to get food.  DF and I enjoyed walking the beach but agreed if we came in the summer we'd probably like to stay on the beach unless we got a great deal at Disney.  We did not use the bus to the beach house.  It looked like it came often though.  

We ate at the following locations….
2 Resort QSR locations (1 breakfast, 1 lunch) both meals were great
Giuseppis: DF loved the pizza and the chicken parm was good too
Salty Dog Cafe..a classic and we had a great meal/service
Kingfisher..read a ton of negative reviews but tried it.  The food was great..the service was awful.  
HHI Diner…breakfast was great and we went back after dinner for dessert which was great too
Hudsons..also a classic and wonderful
Skull Creek..glad we decided to go here based on suggestions. We'd go back in a heartbeat.  

Overall, we had a great weekend and enjoyed a nice relaxing weekend that's not consumed with Disney parks + running all over!  DF is anxious to check out Vero Beach next!!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

There is a review on tripadvisor that says there is an extensive room refurb slated for January. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Simba's Mom

ProudMommyof2 said:


> There is a review on tripadvisor that says there is an extensive room refurb slated for January. Can anyone confirm?



I can't confirm it yet, but we'll be there in 2 weeks.  I'll ask then.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

KristiMc said:


> We are going to spend a day in Savannah also.  I already have my reservation made at Paula Deen's.




Paula's: No No.

Go to Mrs, Wilkes for lunch.  Jones Street.  Look for the lines.  Best food in the SouthEast US (Thus the whole country).


Vinnie Van Go-Gos is great for Pizza if you are looking that way, but, they only take cash.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

please ignore this post.   (But not the last one   )


----------



## aaarcher86

Conan the Librarian said:


> Paula's: No No.  Go to Mrs, Wilkes for lunch.  Jones Street.  Look for the lines.  Best food in the SouthEast US (Thus the whole country).  Vinnie Van Go-Gos is great for Pizza if you are looking that way, but, they only take cash.



What kind of food do they have? How long is the wait usually?


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Does anyone know if you can get a list of the activities at the resort ahead of time? We are checking in this weekend and I would love to make some plans


----------



## ProudMommyof2

NHTikiBeckie said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a list of the activities at the resort ahead of time? We are checking in this weekend and I would love to make some plans



If you call, i am sure they can tell you.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

We leave tomorrow, anyone else going to be there next week?


----------



## Simba's Mom

NHTikiBeckie said:


> We leave tomorrow, anyone else going to be there next week?



We arrive 11/24.  Will you be leaving as we check in?


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

Simba's Mom said:


> We arrive 11/24.  Will you be leaving as we check in?



We are checking out on the 23rd, bummer!


----------



## dkfajr1

aaarcher86 said:


> What kind of food do they have? How long is the wait usually?


 Mrs Wilkes has southern type food.  Mrswilkes.com gives you an idea. Love, absolutely love vinnie van go go's. Leoplold's has great ice cream.


----------



## NHTikiBeckie

dkfajr1 said:


> Mrs Wilkes has southern type food.  Mrswilkes.com gives you an idea. Love, absolutely love vinnie van go go's. Leoplold's has great ice cream.



I really want to try Mrs. Wilkes, but I'm not sure my wild 3 year old can handle waiting in line for as long as it says you have to! I might give it a shot though!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

You are right about that.   But, you will have to wait for Paula's too.

Maybe not so bad now that the tourist season is over.   Good luck all the same.

Yes, Stratton L. has great ice cream.  Go get some!   When I was a kid, they had a store about 4 blocks from my house.  My sister would take us over there if we were good.  Didn't happen too often


----------



## okw2012

Conan the Librarian said:


> You are right about that.   But, you will have to wait for Paula's too.
> 
> Maybe not so bad now that the tourist season is over.   Good luck all the same.
> 
> Yes, Stratton L. has great ice cream.  Go get some!   When I was a kid, they had a store about 4 blocks from my house.  My sister would take us over there if we were good.  Didn't happen too often



For Paula's I suggest making a reservation. You can do it in person the same day if you arrive early and don't mind having a late lunch or early supper.


----------



## SC Minnie

DD told me last night the resort is sold out for Thanksgiving and Christmas. If you're going to be there during the holidays you won't be alone!


----------



## marynvince

Booked a last minute trip to HHI in a 2 bedroom condo in shipyard plantation. Sat 23- Sat 30 screaming deal ($395 out the door). We love the island, but it's never as good when we are not staying at Disney. Well I just checked and there was availability for a Studio From Monday to Thanksgiving....and I booked it. I think my wife and ds(8) will be excited for 10pts per night what the heck. Just hoping I can keep it a secret until then


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

ProudMommyof2 said:


> There is a review on tripadvisor that says there is an extensive room refurb slated for January. Can anyone confirm?



Has anyone been able to confirm this?


----------



## Simba's Mom

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm this?



We're here now, and yes, it was explained to me this morning that it's slated to start in January, and what some of the rehab is going to involve.  One thing is strange, though-although the HHI resort will eventually go to triple sheeting, the January rehab includes new bedspreads.  At least the roof will remain red!


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

Simba's Mom said:


> We're here now, and yes, it was explained to me this morning that it's slated to start in January, and what some of the rehab is going to involve.  One thing is strange, though-although the HHI resort will eventually go to triple sheeting, the January rehab includes new bedspreads.  At least the roof will remain red!



Is it a soft goods refurb only or will it be a major remodel like OKW? Did they mention if they are starting at the lodge or how long it might take to complete? Thanks


----------



## Simba's Mom

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Is it a soft goods refurb only or will it be a major remodel like OKW? Did they mention if they are starting at the lodge or how long it might take to complete? Thanks



It will just be within the rooms, but countertops will be changed (going to granite), and there'll be changes to the center island.  Appliances will change (maybe stainless), furniture, and the new couch will probably be more comfortable.  Not sure of the schedule, but probably a few buildings at a time.  I think they're being pretty ambitious, starting right after the holidays, January is always slowest anyways, and hoping to be done by summer.  I don't know if the Main Lodge is first or last.  Oh, they have chips in their refillable mugs now and the machine talks to you (telling you where to put the mug)!


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

Simba's Mom said:


> It will just be within the rooms, but countertops will be changed (going to granite), and there'll be changes to the center island.  Appliances will change (maybe stainless), furniture, and the new couch will probably be more comfortable.  Not sure of the schedule, but probably a few buildings at a time.  I think they're being pretty ambitious, starting right after the holidays, January is always slowest anyways, and hoping to be done by summer.  I don't know if the Main Lodge is first or last.  Oh, they have chips in their refillable mugs now and the machine talks to you (telling you where to put the mug)!



Thanks for the info. We are going 6/7-6/13. We have reservations for a 1 bedroom. It is a smaller resort so maybe it will be done by then hopefully!


----------



## Simba's Mom

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Thanks for the info. We are going 6/7-6/13. We have reservations for a 1 bedroom. It is a smaller resort so maybe it will be done by then hopefully!




I LOVE this one bedroom-we'll keep it clean for you.  I think it'll be done by June.


----------



## marynvince

Digging the studio view of marriott door open wind and water sounds like the ocean love it here. Much better ambiance then shipyard which is very empty in general


----------



## Simba's Mom

Oh, I just remembered to post our experience regarding room requests, at least on 1 BRs.  We've tried requesting a specific villa once, and got one far away from it.  So last year, we decided to give them a choice of 3 villas as our requests.  We got our third choice.  OK.  So this year we decided to try a little "reverse psychology"  When listing our choices, we listed what was really our third choice as our first and what was really our first choice as our third choice (Follow me?).  Once again, we got the one we listed as our third choice.  So this year, reverse psychology worked.  We're sitting in our very favorite villa that the resort thought was our third choice.  I think we're going to try this tactic again next year-after all, there's really no bad place to end up at DHHI.


----------



## Judique

Simba's Mom said:


> Oh, I just remembered to post our experience regarding room requests, at least on 1 BRs.  We've tried requesting a specific villa once, and got one far away from it.  So last year, we decided to give them a choice of 3 villas as our requests.  We got our third choice.  OK.  So this year we decided to try a little "reverse psychology"  When listing our choices, we listed what was really our third choice as our first and what was really our first choice as our third choice (Follow me?).  Once again, we got the one we listed as our third choice.  So this year, reverse psychology worked.  We're sitting in our very favorite villa that the resort thought was our third choice.  I think we're going to try this tactic again next year-after all, there's really no bad place to end up at DHHI.



We've got 3 or 4 first choice villas at Hilton Head, so we are rarely disappointed.

How about sharing some pics so we can all enjoy your view?


----------



## KristiMc

Simba's Mom said:


> Oh, I just remembered to post our experience regarding room requests, at least on 1 BRs.  We've tried requesting a specific villa once, and got one far away from it.  So last year, we decided to give them a choice of 3 villas as our requests.  We got our third choice.  OK.  So this year we decided to try a little "reverse psychology"  When listing our choices, we listed what was really our third choice as our first and what was really our first choice as our third choice (Follow me?).  Once again, we got the one we listed as our third choice.  So this year, reverse psychology worked.  We're sitting in our very favorite villa that the resort thought was our third choice.  I think we're going to try this tactic again next year-after all, there's really no bad place to end up at DHHI.



What is your favorite villa for a 1 BR?  We will be visiting the for first time in June.  Why is it your favorite?


----------



## okw2012

KristiMc said:


> What is your favorite villa for a 1 BR?  We will be visiting the for first time in June.  Why is it your favorite?



Note that there are only 21 1BR villas, most of them in the main lodge. The others are located beneath the 5 GVs (Buildings 16,18,19,28 and 30) . Most offer marsh views (no pool view) and are on the 1st floor.

I prefer to rent one of the 16 units in the main lodge. There are very nice marsh and marina views from the top floor.


----------



## Simba's Mom

okw2012 said:


> I prefer to rent one of the 16 units in the main lodge. There are very nice marsh and marina views from the top floor.



Yup, top floor main lodge.  Although I love the view now, when it's 36 degrees outside, I can see a potential disadvantage in the warm weather.  We face east, so in the morning the sun faces our balcony and reflects off the water.  I'll bet it can get super hot in the summer.  Pictures when I get back home and have a USB cable.  Meanwhile-Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tinkmom

KristiMc said:


> What is your favorite villa for a 1 BR?  We will be visiting the for first time in June.  Why is it your favorite?



Most of the one bedroom units are in the Lodge and that is a great location.  Yeah, some might consider it a bit of a trek to the pool, restaurant, etc. but those fantastic marsh views are definitely worth it. One trip when we stayed in the Lodge I saw dolphins each and every day from the balcony.  It was a wonderful experience!


----------



## aaarcher86

Tinkmom said:


> Most of the one bedroom units are in the Lodge and that is a great location.  Yeah, some might consider it a bit of a trek to the pool, restaurant, etc. but those fantastic marsh views are definitely worth it. One trip when we stayed in the Lodge I saw dolphins each and every day from the balcony.  It was a wonderful experience!



Were the dolphins out in the marsh?! I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Simba's Mom

aaarcher86 said:


> Were the dolphins out in the marsh?! I wasn't expecting that!



We've seen them from here also.  Sometimes out in the marsh (by the fishing pier), sometimes from the inlet right by the main lodge, and a couple times we've seen them playing among the boats over in the marina.


----------



## aaarcher86

Anyone have a suggestion on 2 bedroom buildings? I'd prefer a marsh view. Proximity to amenities doesn't matter much to us. We will have a vehicle. We usually head to Myrtle beach so having coffee on the balcony and watching dolphins or wildlife like we do there would be amazing!   



Simba's Mom said:


> We've seen them from here also.  Sometimes out in the marsh (by the fishing pier), sometimes from the inlet right by the main lodge, and a couple times we've seen them playing among the boats over in the marina.



So exciting!

Are there typically sea turtles around the second week in June?


----------



## okw2012

aaarcher86 said:
			
		

> Anyone have a suggestion on 2 bedroom buildings? I'd prefer a marsh view. Proximity to amenities doesn't matter much to us.



The buildings on the walkway to the main lodge have nice marsh views, but you won't see dolphins there, too shallow I think. The area close to the boat ramp is great for marsh views with chances of seeing dolphins (buildings 27, 29, 31). Ask for a top floor.


----------



## aaarcher86

okw2012 said:


> The buildings on the walkway to the main lodge have nice marsh views, but you won't see dolphins there, too shallow I think. The area close to the boat ramp is great for marsh views with chances of seeing dolphins (buildings 27, 29, 31). Ask for a top floor.



Awesome. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Simba's Mom

We have friends who saw dolphins while staying in building 31.


----------



## kollerbear

My fiance and I are going to be at HHI for the first time for Christmas Eve and Christmas. We're really excited to have a relaxing time, but a little bit of festivities would be awesome.

Any information from anyone about what's going on around Xmas? Any recommendations?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pluto's Gang

Hi Simba's Mom!  If you get the chance, can you ask a cast member if the refurb will include adding sleeper chairs to the 1 and 2 bedroom villas?  It would  be nice to be able to get a 1 BR for our family of 5, instead of a 2 BR to be able to save on points.  Enjoy HH, it is our favorite DVC


----------



## simbasmom2

How many 2BR villas are there? We are new to DVC and AKV is our home resort. We have stayed there and loved it. We are crossing our fingers and hoping we can book a 2BR in August. I know it's a long shot, but I am really hoping. 

Another question...for you experienced HHI DVCers what would be my next best option if I can't get a 2 BR? It will be my fam of 4, 2 of my daughters friends and my mom & dad.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Chelley00

aaarcher86 said:


> So exciting!
> 
> Are there typically sea turtles around the second week in June?



We didn't see any there, but we did when we went to North Carolina the weekend after we left Hilton Head


----------



## Simba's Mom

Pluto's Gang said:


> Hi Simba's Mom!  If you get the chance, can you ask a cast member if the refurb will include adding sleeper chairs to the 1 and 2 bedroom villas?  It would  be nice to be able to get a 1 BR for our family of 5, instead of a 2 BR to be able to save on points.  Enjoy HH, it is our favorite DVC


We got back last Friday, and ever since I first read your post I've been thinking "Darn! Why didn't I think to ask that!?"


----------



## aaarcher86

simbasmom2 said:


> How many 2BR villas are there? We are new to DVC and AKV is our home resort. We have stayed there and loved it. We are crossing our fingers and hoping we can book a 2BR in August. I know it's a long shot, but I am really hoping.  Another question...for you experienced HHI DVCers what would be my next best option if I can't get a 2 BR? It will be my fam of 4, 2 of my daughters friends and my mom & dad.  Thanks everyone



I think 2 bedrooms are actually easier. They far outnumber 1 beds and studios.


----------



## kristenrice

aaarcher86 said:


> I think 2 bedrooms are actually easier. They far outnumber 1 beds and studios.



If I recall correctly, HHI has 76 dedicated 2BR, 21 lock off 2BR and 5 GV.  16 of the 2BR lock offs are in the main lodge and the other 5 are located under the GV's.

As you can see, there are more than 3x the 2BR as there are studios and 1BR which is why the 2BR is the easiest to get.


----------



## Simba's Mom

aaarcher86 said:


> I think 2 bedrooms are actually easier. They far outnumber 1 beds and studios.



Surprisingly, that's not always true.  We were sitting in Big Murgie's Den one day when a couple decided at the last minute that they'd like to stay an extra day.  They asked if there was any availability.  They'd been staying in a 2 BR, but the front desk said that the only availability they had was a 1 BR, and that the couple would have to move from their 2 BR if they wanted to stay.  It worked out OK because the couple said that some of their large party was leaving, so they went back to their 2 BR to pack up and move.


----------



## simbasmom2

Thanks for the info. It gives me some hope!


----------



## dec2901

HH DVC owners - do you ever have difficulty booking WDW resorts with your points.  I want to purchase HH but my DH would rather buy WDW because he is afraid we will have difficulty booking at WDW.
Thanks!


----------



## okw2012

dec2901 said:


> HH DVC owners - do you ever have difficulty booking WDW resorts with your points.  I want to purchase HH but my DH would rather buy WDW because he is afraid we will have difficulty booking at WDW.
> Thanks!



Getting HHI in summer at 7mo is generally much more difficult than finding something at WDW, assuming you are not picky. This being said it may make more sense to buy a smaller contract at HHI and a second one at WDW because of the higher MF at HHI. You can then alternate between HHI and WDW using your banking and borrowing privileges. This is what we do.


----------



## LPnerd

aaarcher86 said:


> I think 2 bedrooms are actually easier. They far outnumber 1 beds and studios.



if you can book a room in aug at HHI, you live a charmed life. I live here , its booked already except for a weekend here and there, trust me. The good news is, if you hurry, you can probably use your points and book one of the places they offer through the out of Disney venues.


----------



## MarkyMouse

dec2901 said:


> HH DVC owners - do you ever have difficulty booking WDW resorts with your points.  I want to purchase HH but my DH would rather buy WDW because he is afraid we will have difficulty booking at WDW. Thanks!



We have owned vero and hhi for a long time and have always been able to get what we want on property. However, recently we have wanted to start going at Christmas and therefore we have purchased points at okw so we can make an 11 mos ressie.


----------



## emilymad

Sorry if this has been discussed already but have they said when they expect the refurbishments to be completed?  

We are debating a trip in June.  Our points are already designated for a WDW trip so we would have to pay cash.  We are considering other places on the island but it seems hard to find a one bedroom which is all we would need.


----------



## Simba's Mom

emilymad said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already but have they said when they expect the refurbishments to be completed?



If I remember right, they wanted to be done by "the summer season".  I don't know if that means June 1 or July 1.  At the time I was also told they'd start right after the holidays, like any day now.


----------



## aaarcher86

I'm sure I'm missing this in the thread... 

Are they just refurbishing some rooms and/or the pool bar?  Or was it more?


----------



## emilymad

Simba's Mom said:


> If I remember right, they wanted to be done by "the summer season".  I don't know if that means June 1 or July 1.  At the time I was also told they'd start right after the holidays, like any day now.



Thanks!  Looking at some of the other vacation rentals on the island they looks very dated compared to Disney.  We stayed there this year and really liked it even pre-refurb.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just booked air, for Delta points, for our July trip!

Bobbi


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I am dying to see the renovations!!! Really wondering if they will will add a sleeper chair in the 1 bedrooms!


----------



## mumto3girls

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I am dying to see the renovations!!! Really wondering if they will will add a sleeper chair in the 1 bedrooms!



My family of 5 would LOVE to see a sleeper chair in the living room, but I have heard that because of the configuration of the room, fitting one isn't possible.  Not sure where or when I heard that, but it stands out to me because we stay at Hilton Head more than any other location and once I heard they were being put into other resorts I was hoping.  Of course if all the existing furniture is replaced maybe they would be able to fit one?


----------



## Simba's Mom

We stay in 1 BRs all the time, and as I was looking at this picture from when DH was doing a race there, it looks like there's room if you replace the chair that's off too the left.  I wonder if there's some fire codes about access to the door when the bed's open?  Darn!  Why didn't I ask when we were there last month!


----------



## mumto3girls

Simba's Mom said:


> We stay in 1 BRs all the time, and as I was looking at this picture from when DH was doing a race there, it looks like there's room if you replace the chair that's off too the left.  I wonder if there's some fire codes about access to the door when the bed's open?  Darn!  Why didn't I ask when we were there last month!  http://s115.photobucket.com/user/Simbasmom32/media/HHI2011-Thanksgiving/034.jpg.html



Makes sense to me!  I hope they are able to put one in--just more flexibility for my family.


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

Does anyone know if the renovations have started yet? Does anyone know what buildings are being renovated first/last? Thanks!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Simba's Mom said:


> We stay in 1 BRs all the time, and as I was looking at this picture from when DH was doing a race there, it looks like there's room if you replace the chair that's off too the left.  I wonder if there's some fire codes about access to the door when the bed's open?  Darn!  Why didn't I ask when we were there last month!



Totally the place I thought it would best fit. Here's hoping!


----------



## scottb8888

Any word on the renovations?


----------



## mommie2angels

Looking to stay here in February/March. Have 3 children in wheelchairs. Would love tips on best location to request or any tips please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MinnieGi

mommie2angels said:


> Looking to stay here in February/March. Have 3 children in wheelchairs. Would love tips on best location to request or any tips please. Thanks in advance!



Sounds like the rooms in Live Oak Lodge would be best for you.  They have elevator access.  The other buildings do not and even first floor rooms have several stairs to climb and lug stuff up.  Make sure you have stated on your reservation the need for the elevator.  .


----------



## SC Minnie

scottb8888 said:


> Any word on the renovations?



They've already started and the plan is to be finished in March. They will be doing some painting and changing the 'soft goods' to more of a pastel palette. Most of the changes will be to the rooms but there will be some to outside areas as well. They will be working on buildings at a time so if you are staying at the resort during this time your vacation shouldn't be interrupted. 

They had already made some minor renovations near the pool area.


----------



## scottb8888

Can you describe some of the changes?


----------



## Simba's Mom

scottb8888 said:


> Can you describe some of the changes?



I don't know if I posted about this, but we talked to a CM in November, who'd seen a mock up of a "new" room.  It had light wood cabinets in the kitchen, an enlarged and granite center island for the kitchen, stainless steel appliances, no more "eject-couch", and wood floors.  Also, there's been a lot of speculation about the addition of the sleeper chair.  Here's more-  I happened to be on the member website this morning, looking at extended availability at Thanksgiving.  The website now says that 1 BRs at HHI sleep 5, but that no additional bedding will be provided for the 5th person.  We always have booked 1 BRs, and I don't remember seeing this notice before.  Hmmmm!


----------



## loveswdw

Simba's Mom said:


> I don't know if I posted about this, but we talked to a CM in November, who'd seen a mock up of a "new" room.  It had light wood cabinets in the kitchen, an enlarged and granite center island for the kitchen, stainless steel appliances, no more "eject-couch", and wood floors.  Also, there's been a lot of speculation about the addition of the sleeper chair.  Here's more-  I happened to be on the member website this morning, looking at extended availability at Thanksgiving.  The website now says that 1 BRs at HHI sleep 5, but that no additional bedding will be provided for the 5th person.  We always have booked 1 BRs, and I don't remember seeing this notice before.  Hmmmm!



Awesome!!!


----------



## mommie2angels

MinnieGi said:


> Sounds like the rooms in Live Oak Lodge would be best for you.  They have elevator access.  The other buildings do not and even first floor rooms have several stairs to climb and lug stuff up.  Make sure you have stated on your reservation the need for the elevator.  .



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Simba's Mom- we stayed in a 1 bedroom last July and we were in building 16. We will be back in a 1 bedroom this July. My only real criteria is that my balcony is not over the pool area. Do any of the 1 beds overlook the pool? Are there any that you just do not like the location of?
Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Simba's Mom

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Simba's Mom- we stayed in a 1 bedroom last July and we were in building 16. We will be back in a 1 bedroom this July. My only real criteria is that my balcony is not over the pool area. Do any of the 1 beds overlook the pool? Are there any that you just do not like the location of?
> Thanks,
> Pam



No, none of the 1 BRs overlook the pool area.  We prefer the ones that are in the Main Lodge.  In the other buildings, I really like the view from building 18.  However, except for the ones in Live Oak Lodge, all the others are on the first floor.  And so many people have complained about overhead footsteps (sometimes jumping jacks, bowling, etc.) from above.  And that was when the floors were carpeted-with the renos, the floors will now be bare wood.  I remember mentioning to the CM about "Boy, and people complain about noise now!"  As agreed, it's not likely to be better!  So we'd rather be in the lodge, which has some great views also, than get the view from Building 18 again.


----------



## okw2012

Simba's Mom said:


> Also, there's been a lot of speculation about the addition of the sleeper chair.  Here's more-  I happened to be on the member website this morning, looking at extended availability at Thanksgiving.  The website now says that 1 BRs at HHI sleep 5, but that no additional bedding will be provided for the 5th person.  We always have booked 1 BRs, and I don't remember seeing this notice before.  Hmmmm!



I am quite sure this notice has been there for some time, it only means that 5 is allowed in a 1BR, not that there is a sleeper chair. All DVC 1BRs at all resorts are like that, whether there is a sleeper chair or not. Sorry.

We are a familiy of five, so would love it if they added a sleeper chair.


----------



## scottb8888

Anybody at HHI now?  How's the weather?


----------



## SC Minnie

scottb8888 said:


> Anybody at HHI now?  How's the weather?



I'm 3 hours away but DD is down there. It is nice today but tomorrow the high should be in the 30's with rain coming in. Chance of freezing rain/sleet/snow Tues night/Wed. Right now they are predicting ~ and inch of snow.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Yep, pretty much all of the low country around here is bracing for Snowmageddon.

We might even get an INCH of snow.  It's the end of the world and all.

It's gonna Snow Ho Ho Down here in Dixie!

Otherwise, it was 70 here in Savannah today.  High tomorrow 41 at Midnight, slowly cooling off and getting wetter and snowier.

Weekend should be fine.


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Heading up to a 2 bedroom stay soon. Can anyone tell me if the DVD players are just standard players or Blu-Ray?


----------



## scottb8888

Anyone take any yet??


----------



## DisneyFanKim

Hi everyone! 
  We stayed at Hilton head on our way to disney world last November for 2 nights and loved it! 
We are hoping to stay for 5 nights in march 2015, 
Just wondering what my chances are for mid march at the 7th month window??!


----------



## carissa1970

What is the best time to go, weather wise?  I'd love to take a trip there, but I have no idea what it is like at most times of the year.  It sounds like everyone has their favorite time, but we would definitely want to be able to go to the beach and use the pool.


----------



## MarkyMouse

DisneyFanKim said:


> Hi everyone! We stayed at Hilton head on our way to disney world last November for 2 nights and loved it! We are hoping to stay for 5 nights in march 2015, Just wondering what my chances are for mid march at the 7th month window??!



For march I would think your chances should be very good. We used to book October 7 mos out. March is still out of season there.


----------



## MarkyMouse

carissa1970 said:


> What is the best time to go, weather wise?  I'd love to take a trip there, but I have no idea what it is like at most times of the year.  It sounds like everyone has their favorite time, but we would definitely want to be able to go to the beach and use the pool.



Well if beach and pool are a priority then summer of course. We LOVE fall, and we have been able to get in the ocean in October. But you do run the risk of a cold spell which might damper your fun at the beach.   We wanted to go in the summer so badly that we bought HHI POINTS so we could book 11 mos out.


----------



## Simba's Mom

carissa1970 said:


> What is the best time to go, weather wise?  I'd love to take a trip there, but I have no idea what it is like at most times of the year.  It sounds like everyone has their favorite time, but we would definitely want to be able to go to the beach and use the pool.



We know several CMs there who all agree that the best time weather-wise is early-mid October.


----------



## DisneyFanKim

MarkyMouse said:


> For march I would think your chances should be very good. We used to book October 7 mos out. March is still out of season there.



Thank you! 
I wasn't sure since it's our spring/march break! 
I'll be ready right at 7 months  I guess I'll see


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Duplicate


----------



## flrealtorgrl

So happy....checked in today and was lucky enough to snag a newly refreshed room!! It's beautiful!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

flrealtorgrl said:


> So happy....checked in today and was lucky enough to sag a newly refreshed room!! It's beautiful!



Wow! If you could post a picture or 2 that would be amazing!


----------



## MinnieGi

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Wow! If you could post a picture or 2 that would be amazing!



Yes, Please!!!!  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Can't seem to load from photobucket...does it not work from a phone? 
******** width="480" height="360" src="http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads"></iframe>
I thought you copy and paste the HTML link option in Photobucket to post pics?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Can't get that to work


----------



## flrealtorgrl

I can't seem to make the pics from photo bucket work...grr. I think this link will take you to my photobucket, try this:
http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## ProudMommyof2

WOW!! Awesome and thanks so much!! 

Is that a sleeper chair in the living room?


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Yes it is!! The lighting choices are all so beautiful...the window toppers are so pretty and I'm in love with the breakfast book area...don't want to leave!


----------



## KristiMc

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## flrealtorgrl

KristiMc said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



You're welcome! Just wish I could figure out how to imbed them.


----------



## bbn1122

flrealtorgrl said:


> I can't seem to make the pics from photo bucket work...grr. I think this link will take you to my photobucket, try this:
> http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/library/Mobile Uploads



Thanks for sharing....I had no idea they were doing the decor at HHI.....it looks beautiful.

We were there in 2012 and we liked it.  We thought the decor was a little dated...wow...not anymore!

Does anyone when it started and when it will be done?   Gorgeous!


----------



## NJDVCmember

Thanks so much for posting the pictures. Love the white kitchen cabinets and the new window coverings. Not crazy about the tv stand, lost lost of storage. And really not getting the birds above the bed!  But can't wait to see in July!


----------



## lilwitch646

Oh wow.... HHI looks great! I'll be arriving on Thursday and now I'm hoping to snag a refurbished room. Do you know what buildings they've been refurbing? 

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Can't wait to see in a couple more months!


----------



## binkblum

Trying to plan a HH vacation. When is the best time to visit HHI? Are there enough activities at the resort for a 3 year old?


----------



## MarkyMouse

binkblum said:


> Trying to plan a HH vacation. When is the best time to visit HHI? Are there enough activities at the resort for a 3 year old?


 summer is the most popular time by far. My family and I love the fall. And I think your three year old will have a nice time.


----------



## MinnieGi

flrealtorgrl said:


> I can't seem to make the pics from photo bucket work...grr. I think this link will take you to my photobucket, try this:
> http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/library/Mobile Uploads



Thank you!!  Villas look great!  Do you know how much of the resort still has to be done?  We go in April and hoping to get a renovated room.


----------



## binkblum

MarkyMouse said:


> summer is the most popular time by far. My family and I love the fall. And I think your three year old will have a nice time.



Thank you! Toss up between summer and fall so far.


----------



## MinnieGi

binkblum said:


> Trying to plan a HH vacation. When is the best time to visit HHI? Are there enough activities at the resort for a 3 year old?



We love going during the summer.  However this year will be our first spring break trip - looking forward to it!!  

My kids have been going to HHI since age 2 and they have always had a blast.  Beach and pool take up lots if our time with some resort activities and island happenings too.


----------



## flrealtorgrl

MinnieGi said:


> Thank you!!  Villas look great!  Do you know how much of the resort still has to be done?  We go in April and hoping to get a renovated room.



I was in building 13...they are working right now on 25...not sure if all buildings in between those are done? Just sure of 13 myself.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Have asked on a different thread, is there a reason to choose September over October?  Are more things opened in September?


----------



## Simba's Mom

bobbiwoz said:


> Have asked on a different thread, is there a reason to choose September over October?  Are more things opened in September?



Actually, HHI is pretty much a "year-round" destination.  A few restaurants close between New Years and Valentine's Day.  Although I haven't been to HHI either month, I would guess that early-mid October would be best.  Did you know that the HHI resort has a Facebook page?  Perhaps if you asked over there, they might tell you which month is better.


----------



## timandjanl

Is there such a thing as a DVC "peak" time at HHI? I know at WDW that's generally the fall through Christmas. But is it the same for HHI?


----------



## kristenrice

timandjanl said:


> Is there such a thing as a DVC "peak" time at HHI? I know at WDW that's generally the fall through Christmas. But is it the same for HHI?



Summer! June, July and August are what I would consider "peak" times at HHI.  Easter and Thanksgiving are also gaining popularity.  It is a small resort so it can fill up quick.  Although I have never tried, I believe that it is nearly impossible to get a full week in the summer at the 7-month mark.


----------



## timandjanl

kristenrice said:


> Summer! June, July and August are what I would consider "peak" times at HHI.  Easter and Thanksgiving are also gaining popularity.  It is a small resort so it can fill up quick.  Although I have never tried, I believe that it is nearly impossible to get a full week in the summer at the 7-month mark.



Thanks. That's what i figured.   I'm mainly worried about spring break time. We're considering trying for a March trip.


----------



## MinnieGi

timandjanl said:


> Thanks. That's what i figured.   I'm mainly worried about spring break time. We're considering trying for a March trip.



I don't think you will have too much of a problem with March especially if its not near Easter week.


----------



## Tinkercc

We went last March for Spring Break and had no trouble getting a reservation at the 7 month window. It was so much fun!!!


----------



## disneybirds

flrealtorgrl said:


> I can't seem to make the pics from photo bucket work...grr. I think this link will take you to my photobucket, try this:
> http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/library/Mobile Uploads



Thanks for the pictures!  Is the couch better than before?  The previous couch was terrible.


----------



## andijean

Thanks for the photos!  That makes me soooo excited for our upcoming trip.  I hope I get a refurbished room.  I can't believe how different they look.  It has a totally different feel.  It is like a contemporary beach feeling versus before it felt very woodsy with all the dark colors.  The white cabinets in the kitchen look great and so glad to see the sleep chair. I love it!


----------



## Simba's Mom

andijean said:


> Thanks for the photos!  That makes me soooo excited for our upcoming trip.  I hope I get a refurbished room.  I can't believe how different they look.  It has a totally different feel.  It is like a contemporary beach feeling versus before it felt very woodsy with all the dark colors.  The white cabinets in the kitchen look great and so glad to see the sleep chair. I love it!



Gee, that word "contemporary" has me thinking.  The resort used to talk about how it was themed as a fishing camp from the 40s.  Big Band music even played from the speakers when we were there (before they decided Thanksgiving was pre-Christmas, but that's a different story).  With this new rehab (I agree, it does look more contemporary), what does it mean about the theming of the resort?  They were always so true to the theming, as Disney resorts usually are. And I still miss seeing Shadow's pawprints as you come in to the villa.  It's too bad they couldn't have found a way to incorporate them into the new flooring.  After all, the bathroom still has tile, I think.  What if they'd left the front foyer tile?


----------



## CoffeeCup

Simba's Mom said:


> Gee, that word "contemporary" has me thinking.  The resort used to talk about how it was themed as a fishing camp from the 40s.  Big Band music even played from the speakers when we were there (before they decided Thanksgiving was pre-Christmas, but that's a different story).  With this new rehab (I agree, it does look more contemporary), what does it mean about the theming of the resort?  They were always so true to the theming, as Disney resorts usually are. And I still miss seeing Shadow's pawprints as you come in to the villa.  It's too bad they couldn't have found a way to incorporate them into the new flooring.  After all, the bathroom still has tile, I think.  What if they'd left the front foyer tile?



Are Shadow's pawprints gone?  We love being greeted by his pawprints every time we came into our villa.  I was excited about the rehab, but I'll be very disappointed if we have pawprintless flooring when we get there 2 weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## Simba's Mom

CoffeeCup said:


> Are Shadow's pawprints gone?  We love being greeted by his pawprints every time we came into our villa.  I was excited about the rehab, but I'll be very disappointed if we have pawprintless flooring when we get there 2 weeks from tomorrow.



When I asked in November, just before the rehab began, I was told that Shadow's paw prints would be gone.  However, we can always hope that after my question, they realized how much guests look forward to seeing her paw prints and changed things a little.  However, I remember reading a recent post from someone who got a newly rehabbed room and were very disappointed that there were no longer Shadow's paw prints.  Darn!


----------



## Syndrome

Sitting here on the couch of a 2 bdrm villa at HHI ! Got a remodeled villa and its FANTASTIC. Words cant really describe the beauty of this resort. Just WOW ! We just feel so at home here. Originally we choose HHI for our home resort because it was within driving distance (albeit a little longish drive) , and we were looking for an alternative to our Cape Cod vacation spot. That and so we can use the same points for our WDW trips. 
Its perfect and we are so happy we decided on HHI as our "home" . 
This has solidified our decision to look to buy more HH points vs WDW resort points. LOVE IT ! 

We will be here for a few more days, so if anyone needs to know anything, just ask. 
I do have a bunch of pics to post, but that will have to wait until we get home next week. The remodeled room is perfect . They have done a great job, and it really has that feel of "our little beach house down the shore" . We got our requests of a 2nd floor marsh view villa, and we are right above the boardwalk in building 15. Looking over the deck, at high tide, It feels like the water is almost right below, and I could jump right in . Awesome ! 
BTW, for those wondering, the sitting chair in the living room is also a twin size sleeper (have a picture to post)and the couch is a full or double. 

For anyone planning a trip to HHI that has never been .............you wont be disappointed !!! 

I think that this resort is where they got the slogan "Disneys best kept secret" !!! .............but ssshhhhh , don't want to resale prices to jump now !


EDIT ............ 
OMG - just had a Dole Whip soft serve at Signals at the beach house ! 
All this AND dolewhip softserve


----------



## Susan C

Syndrome said:


> Sitting here on the couch of a 2 bdrm villa at HHI ! Got a remodeled villa and its FANTASTIC. Words cant really describe the beauty of this resort. Just WOW ! We just feel so at home here. Originally we choose HHI for our home resort because it was within driving distance (albeit a little longish drive) , and we were looking for an alternative to our Cape Cod vacation spot. That and so we can use the same points for our WDW trips.
> Its perfect and we are so happy we decided on HHI as our "home" .
> This has solidified our decision to look to buy more HH points vs WDW resort points. LOVE IT !
> 
> We will be here for a few more days, so if anyone needs to know anything, just ask.
> I do have a bunch of pics to post, but that will have to wait until we get home next week. The remodeled room is perfect . They have done a great job, and it really has that feel of "our little beach house down the shore" . We got our requests of a 2nd floor marsh view villa, and we are right above the boardwalk in building 15. Looking over the deck, at high tide, It feels like the water is almost right below, and I could jump right in . Awesome !
> BTW, for those wondering, the sitting chair in the living room is also a twin size sleeper (have a picture to post)and the couch is a full or double.
> 
> For anyone planning a trip to HHI that has never been .............you wont be disappointed !!!
> 
> I think that this resort is where they got the slogan "Disneys best kept secret" !!! .............but ssshhhhh , don't want to resale prices to jump now !
> 
> 
> EDIT ............
> OMG - just had a Dole Whip soft serve at Signals at the beach house !
> All this AND dolewhip softserve



Thanks Syndrome, 
  Your report has me all jazzed up for our April trip. HHI is one of our home resorts but we haven't been there yet. Do you have kids with you? I'm bringing a 14 year boy, who loves to get involved in activities. Your so lucky to be avoiding yet another massive snowstrom in the Philly area. 
 Can't wait for pics and restaurant reviews!!

Have Fun 
Susan


----------



## andijean

I love the new look, but will also miss shadow's footprints.  It was funny!  When I told my boys about he refurb they were not excited, but bummed.  They said they loved the woodsy, lodge feeling versus a beachy feel.  I guess it is different for everyone.  

Susan C, when are you going?  We will be there in April with teenage boys.  We are hoping that we find enough activities, as last time we were there it was the full swing of summer.

Syndrome...my boys will be glad to here about the dole whip.  Total yum!!  Do you have a copy of the current activities schedule?  Trying to decide how to fill our days.  They need some activities to keep them busy.

Thanks so much!  We are counting down to our trip!


----------



## scottb8888

Is the sofa moe comfortable?


----------



## Susan C

andijean said:


> I love the new look, but will also miss shadow's footprints.  It was funny!  When I told my boys about he refurb they were not excited, but bummed.  They said they loved the woodsy, lodge feeling versus a beachy feel.  I guess it is different for everyone.
> 
> Susan C, when are you going?  We will be there in April with teenage boys.  We are hoping that we find enough activities, as last time we were there it was the full swing of summer.
> 
> Syndrome...my boys will be glad to here about the dole whip.  Total yum!!  Do you have a copy of the current activities schedule?  Trying to decide how to fill our days.  They need some activities to keep them busy.
> 
> Thanks so much!  We are counting down to our trip!



We will be there April 14-19...  can't wait to get away from the snow!!!


----------



## Homemom

We took a road trip last week and were in Atlanta on Sunday night.  We decided instead of staying Monday night there we would drive to HHI and check it out.  I was able to call Sunday and get a studio for Monday.  We LOVED it!  One day was not enough!  We were given a refurbished room in 12.  I am already planning a trip back this fall so we can spend more time there.  Can't say enough nice things about it.  Loved the room, pools, beach, and of course the staff!


----------



## Syndrome

Susan C said:


> Thanks Syndrome,
> Your report has me all jazzed up for our April trip. HHI is one of our home resorts but we haven't been there yet. Do you have kids with you? I'm bringing a 14 year boy, who loves to get involved in activities. Your so lucky to be avoiding yet another massive snowstrom in the Philly area.
> Can't wait for pics and restaurant reviews!!
> 
> Have Fun
> Susan



Yes, our 12 Y/O son came along. They had a lot of activities for the kids (and adults). Teens may fine some of the activities boring, but there is plenty to do for them! 
Yes, we lucked out and missed another snow ! 
Pictures coming !!!  
Lots of good eats very close by. Giuseppe's is AWESOME !! !



andijean said:


> I love the new look, but will also miss shadow's footprints.  It was funny!  When I told my boys about he refurb they were not excited, but bummed.  They said they loved the woodsy, lodge feeling versus a beachy feel.  I guess it is different for everyone.
> 
> 
> Syndrome...my boys will be glad to here about the dole whip.  Total yum!!  Do you have a copy of the current activities schedule?  Trying to decide how to fill our days.  They need some activities to keep them busy.
> 
> Thanks so much!  We are counting down to our trip!



Never saw any footprints so they must be gone  . Never saw Shadow either, but that was our fault, he was around .
I will dig up the current activities and post them in a bit. 



scottb8888 said:


> Is the sofa moe comfortable?



The sofa was ok, it seemed the cushions kept sliding off the couch under you. No biggie, it was comfortable and was the chair.
As beds they were very comfortable. My son slept on the chair sleeper instead of the bed !!!


I will see about posting some pictures on the updated 2 bdrm villa and some pics of the resort too .


----------



## Syndrome

Ok, as promised .............some pictures of the newly remodeled rooms (2 bdrm villa) and some random pictures of the resort too . 

Enjoy !!! 

We will start with the Villa ............

Living room. 


 

Dinette.





Kitchen.




Couch. 




Chair.




Chair unfolded.


----------



## Syndrome

More ................

Master Bedroom. 




Master Bath.




2nd Bdrm. 








2nd Bathroom .


----------



## Syndrome

Some exterior views .............

Balconies.








Exterior Villas (14,15)








Marsh View.


----------



## Syndrome

Beach House pool deck.









Beach in front of Beach House.


----------



## Syndrome

That's all the pics for now. We have a LOT more if anyone wants to see something special..........just ask. 

We LOVED this resort, and cant wait to go back ! Glad we decided to make this our "Home" . It is a perfect "Disney" getaway for when we don't feel like the hustle and bustle of WDW .


----------



## MinnieGi

Thanks Syndrome for all the pics!!!  
I like the redo!  It lightens up the rooms and like that they added the sleeper chair!!  But looks like to they retained dome original room pictures in living room which is nice.

Noticed on your balcony only one rocking chair, tell me there are was another just not in picture view???!  . Love HHI's rocking chairs!  Also noticed no more large picnic table, while the new set will be easier to sit at, I will miss the huge table area to lay out food.

So looking forward to our spring break trip!!


----------



## Syndrome

MinnieGi said:


> Thanks Syndrome for all the pics!!!
> I like the redo!  It lightens up the rooms and like that they added the sleeper chair!!  But looks like to they retained dome original room pictures in living room which is nice.
> 
> Noticed on your balcony only one rocking chair, tell me there are was another just not in picture view???!  . Love HHI's rocking chairs!  Also noticed no more large picnic table, while the new set will be easier to sit at, I will miss the huge table area to lay out food.
> 
> So looking forward to our spring break trip!!



I don't know what the old room décor looked like, but we LOVE what the new refurbished rooms look like now ! We did get some peeks in various windows of villas that were not yet refurbished and they looked so much darker and "plaid". Kind of how the old WL rooms looked. Didn't really appeal to us, but everyone is different. 
BTW, from a quick walk by look, it appears that approx. half of the villa buildings have been refurbed, and presently 3  are closed for refurb, 16,18 and 24. 

We had 4 rocking chairs actually !!! One is missing from the pic on the main balcony, but there was a second balcony off the second bedroom that also had 2 rockers ! I am not sure why our villa had a second balcony, but I noticed most other villas did not have a second balcony (14 and 15 did). We had a dedicated 2 bdrm villa. 

I notice I sized the pics a little small, I will try to replace them with bigger pics.


----------



## MinnieGi

Oh hooray!!  4 rocking chairs!!  Thx again Syndrome!  So guess that means at least 2 per balcony!  

BTW, I thought your pics size was great and that was viewing from my phone.

So hoping we get one of the refurbished villas!!!!


----------



## KristiMc

Thanks for sharing your pictures!  We are visiting for the first time in June and I can't wait.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Thanks so much for posting these pictures!  Looks beautiful.  We leave to head down in 37 days, 8 hours and 29 minutes!!  Can't wait!  So excited to get out of snowy Philadelphia for a week!!  It will be my husband, son (14) and I.  The only thing we could get was a 2BR.  

I am trying to come up with ideas of things that we can do so we do not get on each others nerves   This will be our first time just the three of us!  So far I have come up with:

Harbour Town/Sea Pines
Savannah
Renting bikes for the week and trying out different trails
Dolphin tour
Mini-Golf
Gyotaku shirts 
Campfire
Fishing

Any other suggestions would be great!!!  I know the week will fly by!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Wait a minute!  What's that dinky wooden table thing on the porch?  Where's the picnic table?  Don't tell me that's gone!  If so, they certainly can't expect you to have a family meal on that little thing.


----------



## dwelty

That new picnic table on the balcony looks useless.  Why would they remove the big ones.  The table in the kitchen is so small that we always relied on the balcony table to fit the whole family for dinner.  This is what happens when an interior decorator choose aesthetics over function.


----------



## MarkyMouse

dwelty said:


> That new picnic table on the balcony looks useless.  Why would they remove the big ones.  The table in the kitchen is so small that we always relied on the balcony table to fit the whole family for dinner.  This is what happens when an interior decorator choose aesthetics over function.



Have to concur, not a fan of that picnic table. Oh well!  Still my favorite place to visit!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Chelley00

Simba's Mom said:


> Wait a minute!  What's that dinky wooden table thing on the porch?  Where's the picnic table?  Don't tell me that's gone!  If so, they certainly can't expect you to have a family meal on that little thing.



I'm so going to write a letter if that's what they have there now.  We love to eat outside on the balcony and in no way can my family of 6, which includes two 6 foot 4 inch boys, are going to fit on that teeny table.


----------



## luvdzny

Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some info on the Disney Hilton Head Resort.  

My family has made frequent trips to WDW since the early 1980's, the most recent one was in August 2013.  My husband, of 30 years, passed away in December.  I am looking for a resort to go by myself to just relax and de-stress.  He was in the hospital for 2 months prior to his death and I rarely left his side, and the last 2 months have been hard.  

I would like a place where I can just relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach and just feel comfortable by myself. I am 55 years old.  I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  Just for reference we have stayed at POFQ, Contemporary, Poly and our favorite resort, AKL.  Any opinions are welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## MarkyMouse

I think you would love the hh resort. Plenty of places to just sit and do nothing!  There is a shuttle that can take you to the beach house. Or just sit and relax on your own deck. It is such a laid back place. Absolutely love it!!  Also if you like to ride a bike you can get any place you want very easily.


----------



## Chelley00

luvdzny said:


> I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  !



I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Just be aware the counter service closes really early so your food options are limited at the resort, but you would be fine walking/biking to Shelter Cove marina for dinner.


----------



## Syndrome

dvcfamily41801 said:


> Thanks so much for posting these pictures!  Looks beautiful.  We leave to head down in 37 days, 8 hours and 29 minutes!!  Can't wait!  So excited to get out of snowy Philadelphia for a week!!  It will be my husband, son (14) and I.  The only thing we could get was a 2BR.
> 
> I am trying to come up with ideas of things that we can do so we do not get on each others nerves   This will be our first time just the three of us!  So far I have come up with:
> 
> Harbour Town/Sea Pines
> Savannah
> Renting bikes for the week and trying out different trails
> Dolphin tour
> Mini-Golf
> Gyotaku shirts
> Campfire
> Fishing
> 
> Any other suggestions would be great!!!  I know the week will fly by!



Coligny is cool outdoor shopping complex with a bunch of good restaurants too. 
If you will be biking, make sure to take a nice ride on the beach at lowish tide. We biked from HH resort to the beach house, then on the beach for miles. The beach is perfect for biking, nice compact sand and level for biking. 
Fish Haul Creek is a nice nature walk that opens up unto the HH sound beach on the northern end. Very "marshy , unlike the ocean by the beach house. 



Simba's Mom said:


> Wait a minute!  What's that dinky wooden table thing on the porch?  Where's the picnic table?  Don't tell me that's gone!  If so, they certainly can't expect you to have a family meal on that little thing.





dwelty said:


> That new picnic table on the balcony looks useless.  Why would they remove the big ones.  The table in the kitchen is so small that we always relied on the balcony table to fit the whole family for dinner.  This is what happens when an interior decorator choose aesthetics over function.





MarkyMouse said:


> Have to concur, not a fan of that picnic table. Oh well!  Still my favorite place to visit!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Yes, It appeared ALL the balconies had this small 4 person table . Its all made of a plastic material that resembles wood. Its a little too small to do much good. 2 people with food dishes and its pretty much full. I cant see a family sitting at the inside or outside table for dinner. They are both pretty small.


----------



## okw2012

luvdzny said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some info on the Disney Hilton Head Resort.
> 
> My family has made frequent trips to WDW since the early 1980's, the most recent one was in August 2013.  My husband, of 30 years, passed away in December.  I am looking for a resort to go by myself to just relax and de-stress.  He was in the hospital for 2 months prior to his death and I rarely left his side, and the last 2 months have been hard.
> 
> I would like a place where I can just relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach and just feel comfortable by myself. I am 55 years old.  I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  Just for reference we have stayed at POFQ, Contemporary, Poly and our favorite resort, AKL.  Any opinions are welcome.  Thanks!



Hilton Head is great for a relaxing vacation, but there are no on-site options for dinner. There are a few restaurants within walking distance. Perhaps you should look into Vero Beach, which has more restaurant options on-site.

Personally, I could spend a week without a car at Vero Beach (although getting there might be a challenge) but not at Hilton Head (but we love the place!).


----------



## MinnieGi

luvdzny said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some info on the Disney Hilton Head Resort.
> 
> My family has made frequent trips to WDW since the early 1980's, the most recent one was in August 2013.  My husband, of 30 years, passed away in December.  I am looking for a resort to go by myself to just relax and de-stress.  He was in the hospital for 2 months prior to his death and I rarely left his side, and the last 2 months have been hard.
> 
> I would like a place where I can just relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach and just feel comfortable by myself. I am 55 years old.  I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  Just for reference we have stayed at POFQ, Contemporary, Poly and our favorite resort, AKL.  Any opinions are welcome.  Thanks!



So sorry for your loss.

I do think HHI would be wonderful place for the soul, there is so much beauty on the island.  Although to fully enjoy the whole island you would need a car.  However you could get by with biking and using Disney's shuttle.  Disney has a few field trips that they provide shuttle service for as well like the Pikney Island wildlife refuge.

But even without a car in easy walking distance there are restaurants, a theater, boutique shopping, marina with kayaking, chartered boats etc....  Plus the resort has many interesting nature activities and just serene views looking out from the balconies.


----------



## polyhm83

Planning a last minute trip, 3 days HHI and 3 days Savannah. Just realized our Savannah portion will be over St. Patricks day (also sons birthday), is it crazy busy at this time? What's going on there for St. Patricks day. Thanks, hoping
Conan is around and can weigh in on this. Thanks again


----------



## ProudMommyof2

luvdzny said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some info on the Disney Hilton Head Resort.
> 
> My family has made frequent trips to WDW since the early 1980's, the most recent one was in August 2013.  My husband, of 30 years, passed away in December.  I am looking for a resort to go by myself to just relax and de-stress.  He was in the hospital for 2 months prior to his death and I rarely left his side, and the last 2 months have been hard.
> 
> I would like a place where I can just relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach and just feel comfortable by myself. I am 55 years old.  I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  Just for reference we have stayed at POFQ, Contemporary, Poly and our favorite resort, AKL.  Any opinions are welcome.  Thanks!



I am so sorry for your loss.

I think HHI would be a wonderful place to unwind, relax and try and begin the healing process. The main resort is so peaceful yet as active as you want it to be. I agree that renting a bike would be great or take the bus to the beach. 

I am not sure how you would get to the resort w/o a car, but once there we only used it a few times to get to a restaurant in the evening. Otherwise, we biked everywhere!


----------



## Pattiwig

luvdzny said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum but I would like some info on the Disney Hilton Head Resort.
> 
> My family has made frequent trips to WDW since the early 1980's, the most recent one was in August 2013.  My husband, of 30 years, passed away in December.  I am looking for a resort to go by myself to just relax and de-stress.  He was in the hospital for 2 months prior to his death and I rarely left his side, and the last 2 months have been hard.
> 
> I would like a place where I can just relax, sit by the pool, walk on the beach and just feel comfortable by myself. I am 55 years old.  I don't want to rent a car so I need a place that I don't have to leave once I have arrived.  Just for reference we have stayed at POFQ, Contemporary, Poly and our favorite resort, AKL.  Any opinions are welcome.  Thanks!




HHI would be perfect, as everyone else has said.  They just opened a huge Kroger's not far away....check their website, they may even deliver, so you can stock up on a few necessities.  We were in building 33 in December,  saw dolphins right from the porch...very serene.


----------



## Syndrome

A few more pictures for today. From our recent trip a few days ago. 

Enjoy ! 

BeachHouse Bike path to Beach 




View of Big Dipper pool from the hot tub 




Mercantile 




Mercantile View




Marsh Walkway 




Shuffleboard




Hammocks 




Missing HH already,  
Cant wait to go back "home" ! 
Just signed a contract today for another 220 HH Points !  Excited !!! That brings our total HH points up to 420 ! I am sure they will be used up pretty fast.


----------



## Syndrome

Pattiwig said:


> HHI would be perfect, as everyone else has said.  They just opened a huge Kroger's not far away....check their website, they may even deliver, so you can stock up on a few necessities.  We were in building 33 in December,  saw dolphins right from the porch...very serene.



The new Krogers is freakin awesome !!! 
The wine section alone is HUGE  
Best thing is its within biking distance or a short car ride WITHOUT going on the main road . It just about right next door. 

We saw dolphins also, while biking along the beach by the "beach house" . I would say there were about 6-8 of them .

HH is just so awesome.


----------



## JVL1018

Where is the Krogers? In the mall area?


----------



## dwelty

Syndrome said:


> The new Krogers is freakin awesome !!! The wine section alone is HUGE  Best thing is its within biking distance or a short car ride WITHOUT going on the main road . It just about right next door.  We saw dolphins also, while biking along the beach by the "beach house" . I would say there were about 6-8 of them .  HH is just so awesome.



What are the prices like at Kroger?  We have two Kroger owned grocery stores in my home town, Ralph's (expensive) and Food 4 Less (cheap, bag your own grocery) type of place.  We do not have any regular Kroger stores.  The only knowledge I have of Kroger is from Nightline.


----------



## Chelley00

dwelty said:


> What are the prices like at Kroger?  We have two Kroger owned grocery stores in my home town, Ralph's (expensive) and Food 4 Less (cheap, bag your own grocery) type of place.  We do not have any regular Kroger stores.  The only knowledge I have of Kroger is from Nightline.




I know around here, Kroger is pretty much on par with the other grocery options we have (Walmart, Meijers)  

Make sure you sign up for a Kroger card.  It's how you get the coupon savings that are advertised.  When we travel we get the local grocery cards and then keep them in our "travel bin" with all the things we collect for vacations.


----------



## Syndrome

Here are some scans of the recent HH "Welcome Home" flyer. 
I forgot to post these with the last pictures ...........
So here , pages 1 - 4 in order  . Enjoy !






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MLC2002

Homemom said:


> We took a road trip last week and were in Atlanta on Sunday night.  We decided instead of staying Monday night there we would drive to HHI and check it out.  I was able to call Sunday and get a studio for Monday.  We LOVED it!  One day was not enough!  We were given a refurbished room in 12.  I am already planning a trip back this fall so we can spend more time there.  Can't say enough nice things about it.  Loved the room, pools, beach, and of course the staff!



Do you have any pics of the studio?  We are staying in a studio room this summer.  What is in the room?  1 bed and pull out sofa or 2 beds?  Any chairs?  Thank you!


----------



## MLC2002

Hello!

We stayed at Disney's HHI resort about 7 years ago... in a 2BR with family.  We are visiting again in August, staying in a studio room.  Does anyone have pictures of a studio room?  I know the resort has been undergoing renovations... does this include the studio rooms?  Do the studios have 1 bed & a pull out sofa or 2 beds?

Any suggestions re: room requests?  We'd prefer something with a view of the marsh (if possible) and somewhere quiet.  Are these preferences possible with a studio?  If so, what should we request?

Thank you!!!


----------



## roysbrew

Thanks Syndrome for posting the activities sheet. I called the resort yesterday and asked them to email me a copy of this week ( we arrive Saturday ). But they didn't send it. I'll show yours to the kids instead.


----------



## MLC2002

While I'm at it, one more question...

I have a son with multiple food allergies.  Any restaurant recommendations in HHI, Savannah or Bluffton that are good at accommodating food allergies?

THANK YOU!


----------



## dvc_john

JVL1018 said:


> Where is the Krogers? In the mall area?



As you know, The Mall at Shelter Cove is being totally re-developed. The two Belk stores are still there, but everything else is pretty much gone and being replaced. Kroger's is about where the Saks outlet store and that whole wing of the mall used to be. 
Kroger's is a huge and attractive store, and conveniently located to Disney. But I still prefer Publix.


----------



## JVL1018

dvc_john said:


> As you know, The Mall at Shelter Cove is being totally re-developed. The two Belk stores are still there, but everything else is pretty much gone and being replaced. Kroger's is about where the Saks outlet store and that whole wing of the mall used to be. Kroger's is a huge and attractive store, and conveniently located to Disney. But I still prefer Publix.


Great, thanks!  I'm a Publix girl, myself, but I'm sure I'll check Kroger out, too! 
I love checking out grocery stores that we don't gave here in NJ.  I know, kind of weird, LOL


----------



## tommyvr

JVL1018 said:


> Great, thanks!  I'm a Publix girl, myself, but I'm sure I'll check Kroger out, too! I love checking out grocery stores that we don't gave here in NJ.  I know, kind of weird, LOL



JVL1018,

You should stop by Harris Teeter.  It is not like any store we have here in NJ.  On the higher end of pricing, but not as bad as Whole Foods.


----------



## Chelley00

MLC2002 said:


> While I'm at it, one more question...
> 
> I have a son with multiple food allergies.  Any restaurant recommendations in HHI, Savannah or Bluffton that are good at accommodating food allergies?
> 
> THANK YOU!



Depends on allergies.  Be aware that Disney at HHI isn't that great for allergies.  I have wheat, dairy and egg allergies and they were pretty much useless.  Tide Me Over has gluten free bagels and bread (but when we were there they were out of bread)   They had nothing at Signals.  I was so bummed there were no gluten free Mickey waffles.   They are why we go to Disney 

If it's not a seafood allergy, Skullcreek was great, Salty Dog was horrible.  They actually brought me two things I couldn't eat and were nasty when I pointed it out.  Mellow Mushroom has gluten free pizza.  WiseGuys was our favorite and really catered to my needs without a problem.


----------



## aaarcher86

Anyone done the pirate buffet dinner thingy?  

We were thinking of doing it with the kids one night.  

Also, how far out do they typically book for that stuff?  I called and got a schedule/prices list emailed about a month ago to give me an idea.


----------



## Chelley00

aaarcher86 said:


> Anyone done the pirate buffet dinner thingy?
> 
> We were thinking of doing it with the kids one night.
> 
> Also, how far out do they typically book for that stuff?  I called and got a schedule/prices list emailed about a month ago to give me an idea.



We didn't do it but it looked really good. 

Last June it had to be booked by 2pm the day of the BBQ.


----------



## JVL1018

tommyvr said:


> JVL1018,  You should stop by Harris Teeter.  It is not like any store we have here in NJ.  On the higher end of pricing, but not as bad as Whole Foods.


I will, thanks!


----------



## MLC2002

Thank you, Chelley.   We've been to Disneys HHI resort before, but our child with food allergies was just an infant then.  I appreciate the restaurant suggestions.... I put them on our list.

I spoke with a cast member at the HHI resort.  She said I should contact the food/beverage manager at the resort, as they can make sure to have some basic allergy friendly items in stock for us at their counter service options... even rice milk.  

Thanks, again!


----------



## Chelley00

MLC2002 said:


> I spoke with a cast member at the HHI resort.  She said I should contact the food/beverage manager at the resort, as they can make sure to have some basic allergy friendly items in stock for us at their counter service options... even rice milk.
> 
> Thanks, again!



I caution you to not count on them having stuff on hand.  

I spoke with a manager there before we traveled and was told they would have stuff stocked but they did not (I asked if they would have bread, soy milk and maybe g/f Mickey waffle mix and was told only would only have bread and bagels and when we got there they were out of bread and did not restock entire time  we were there)   The person working the counter at Signals was from another country and when I asked for gluten free bread she asked of gluten was a type of salad.   It was so disappointing as when we go to WDW I eat like a queen and they really are careful but not so much at
HHI.


----------



## roryc

Our family home will be a 2-bedroom for Easter weekend. Help me with deciding if there's a better area to request. We have 3 children ages 4, 8 and 12 (all girls). Assuming weather is good, my girls will likely be at the pool a good bit. They also love crafts. The older 2 could bike together (safe, right?) to the Community Hall if there was something going on there. Or one of us could take them. My husband will want to be able to come and go to the room easily.  Even if we're at the ocean, they will be at the pool. Don't let me go on about going to Hawaii and them not wanting to go on the beach. So suffice it to say they're pool girls. 

We love the pool party atmosphere that we've experienced at the Grand Floridian in WDW so I'm hoping that those are very similar to HHI.

So my questions: 

1) What are the better buildings for people like us who want to be close to the pool because we'll probably come and go a good bit between the 5 of us. But we're not really loud music people either. During the day is okay. Floor request too? But by 7PM, I want a little more serenity.

2) Any special Easter activities that anyone is aware of (i.e. egg hunts, chocolate bunny making or anything special we should be on the lookout for? Are there ever character visits for special occasions? (I know HHI isn't their home).

3) Are the Back Yard Barbecue and/or the Clam Bake worth it in cost and experience? Or, should we just plan to eat out somewhere else or cook in our kitchen?

4) Any great things your family (particularly if you have children/grands my girls' ages) that I might not think they would like at first but we should consider?

Sorry for all the questions. I am excited about the newly refurbished units!


----------



## lsyorke

roryc said:


> 3) Are the Back Yard Barbecue and/or the Clam Bake worth it in cost and experience? Or, should we just plan to eat out somewhere else or cook in our kitchen?



Wondering about this too. Just booked for the last week in August. There's great food on Hilton Head so it would have to be pretty good for us to go for it. We've discovered that eating using Yelp has found us some amazing food.


----------



## slindamood

It is so easy to get around the resort, and the pool is not far from most villas. A pool view might be a bad idea if you do no like loud music. Sometimes the pool music was a bit loud for us and we commented that we were glad we did not look over it.
We were in villa 15 with marsh view, and the pool was an easy 5 minute walk with a toddler. On our balcony, all we could hear were birds (unless mid-day and a new roof was going on a nearby villa). 

There is a pool at the beach house and the view from the pool deck over the ocean is amazing. Blue water, blue skies. Sit back in a lounge chair and enjoy. The beach house pool would make a nice break from the pool at the resort - but it does not have a slide so that might be a negative.


----------



## slindamood

Syndrome said:


> Giuseppe's is AWESOME !! !
> 
> Agree!  We ordered pizza delivery from there - it arrived at our door within a half hour and was hot and excellent!
> 
> The sofa was ok, it seemed the cushions kept sliding off the couch under you. No biggie, it was comfortable and was the chair.
> 
> The seat cushions did keep sliding off the couch - several times a day I would lift the back cushions to slide the seat cushions back in place.  No biggie, but a constant thing.  The chair sleeper was the size of a loveseat and seated two comfortably.  The couch could seat 3 comfortably and 4 good friends.
> 
> 
> I will see about posting some pictures on the updated 2 bdrm villa and some pics of the resort too .


 
THANKS for the pics!  So happy to have them - when we arrived my camera battery died and by the time it was recharged our place looked well loved and lived in.  Your pics are great!


----------



## Syndrome

slindamood said:


> THANKS for the pics!  So happy to have them - when we arrived my camera battery died and by the time it was recharged our place looked well loved and lived in.  Your pics are great!



Glad you liked the pics, does the room look ...........familiar ??? lol . 
I have a bunch more pics I can post, if anyone needs some more HH eye candy !


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Syndrome said:


> Glad you liked the pics, does the room look ...........familiar ??? lol .
> I have a bunch more pics I can post, if anyone needs some more HH eye candy !



More pictures the better


----------



## KristiMc

More pictures please .  We will be visiting for the first time in June!


----------



## Syndrome

KristiMc said:


> We will be visiting for the first time in June!



LUCKY !!!! (said in my best Napoleon Dynamite accent !) 

I will see if I can post some more pics .............


----------



## roysbrew

We are here now. I requested a renovated room close to the pool. We were given building 24. I was excited as someone had posted it had been closed for rehab the first week of March. When we got there it wasn't renovated. They are full so no way to move. We're making lemonade out of our lemons though. We covered the sliding coach cushion with an extra blanket so everyone stays put. I told the kids to look for shadows paw prints and the carvings on the bench because they'll be gone when we come again. Plus we figure the kids can't dirty a room that's about to be torn up. And we still have the big picnic table on the balcony. It is cold tonight about 48 and we are about as close to the hot tub as you can get. So I guess I wouldn't change rooms even if I could. They are redoing three building right now and they move fast. There seem to be as many people in a unit as possible working. 

I asked what happens to the furniture. It gets shipped to Orlando and sold to the public. So anyone you wants a piece of " home" check out mousesurplus.com

Our activity sheet has the same activities but at different times so I'll try to post it when we get home. Also the big projector that shows movies is broken so they are doing them in CHall. 

Roryc. We have five kids 5 months 5,5,12,12 and building 24 is really perfect. The older ones turned 12 the day we came. For the first time ever we told them they can go to the store, tide me over, community hall and the pier all without us      The playground is next to our room. My five year old said bye and went on her own with a key because I can see her from our balcony and it's literally down the stairs. I can see the pier from our room too. I thought I would want to overlook the pool but I think it would be noisy. The first morning I could hear a mom on the playground from my bed and that convinced me we would definitely hear people at the pool if we overlooked it. We are on the first floor and I do hear walking above but it's better than doing the extra stairs with a baby and stroller. Plus the people above seem nice and if they've heard my kids they haven't complained or stomped on the floor. 

If anyone has any questions I'll try to answer them.


----------



## CoffeeCup

We've been here since Sat evening, and we're in a refurbished building, 28.  We may be the only people in our building since we haven't heard or seen anyone.  For some reason, we got an upgrade to a 2-bedroom villa, and it's huge for just DH and me.  When we checked in, the guy at the desk said they accidentally canceled and lost our reservation and later realized it.  We didn't know what he was talking about, but we weren't going to complain about the upgrade.  
We went to the St. Patrick's Day parade Sunday, and it started raining just after the parade ended about 5:30.  It has rained off and on ever since and is cold and windy.  We haven't done much since we've been here, but the main reason for this vacation was to relax.  Sleeping late, going outo eat, and reading or watching TV are fine for us, but families with children are disappointed by the weather.

We miss Shadow's pawprints, but the new decor is nice.  Our villa has all new appliances, the new sofa is much more comfortable for sitting, and the love seat that can become a sleeper chair, is very nice.


----------



## Simba's Mom

CoffeeCup said:


> We've been here since Sat evening, and we're in a refurbished building, 28.  We may be the only people in our building since we haven't heard or seen anyone.  For some reason, we got an upgrade to a 2-bedroom villa, and it's huge for just DH and me.  When we checked in, the guy at the desk said they accidentally canceled and lost our reservation and later realized it.  We didn't know what he was talking about, but we weren't going to complain about the upgrade.



Hmm!  That happened to us one year at HHI, but it wasn't the resort that cancelled us, it was MS.  We didn't get an upgrade though-we just moved to a new room almost every night.  Would have loved an upgrade!  So does anyone know the status of the refurbishment?  What percent of the resort is done?


----------



## jmpellet

We loved building 24 and in fact room 2422. So easy to let the kids go to the pool while the parents stay on the porch.


----------



## CoffeeCup

We left Thursday since we needed to be home for work Friday, but we enjoyed our refurbished unit even though we had a lot of rain, wind, and very cool weather.  The updated decor is nice, but there are a few changes we wish they hadn't made.  We really miss Shadow's pawprints in the foyer.  The kitchen seems too narrow now, and when you open the dishwasher and let down the door completely, it is only about 2 inches from the tall island that has shelves on the kitchen side and the TV on the living room side.  I think they moved the TV island more into the kitchen to give more living room space for opening the sleeper chair/loveseat.  The new sofa was much more comfortable than the old one for sitting, and the new loveseat provides very comfortable seating.  The new kitchen appliances are stainless steel, which will make most people happy.  I don't like the stainless steal look in the kitchen, but that's just me.  

I loved the new color scheme in the villa, and I wish I could find lamps for our house like the lamp with the little birds sitting on a tree limb and the floor lamp that looks like the trunk of a small tree.  The old fish camp appearance has changed to birds and trees, and I like that.  

I don't know why we received daily maid service when we didn't need it.  I can make the bed, I like to wash a load of clothes and towels every day, and DH can take out the trash when necessary.  Since so many units are being refurbished and not occupied, I think they may have asked the maids to provide daily room service so they can keep them on full salary.  That's just my guess, but one day someone from housekeeping came by to ask if the maid had come earlier that morning.  We started putting out the "Privacy Please" sign since we didn't want room service, and we had a phone call saying the maid had respected our wish for privacy but that the front desk would send anything we might need.  Again, it's just my opinion, but I found it a little annoying to receive so much unwanted/unneeded attention from housekeeping.


----------



## dmank

We were there last week from our first ever visit to HHI.  But not our last.  Beautiful island.  We rented bikes for the week and it was so fun.   Loved riding to the beach.  

We had a renovated room (#31) and I wish I knew the story of the Blue Lady ghost coming to visit this buidling.  We didn't see her.  The kids would have freaked out so guess this is a good thing!!

We were on the first floor and there was no noise from teh second floor.  The redone floors have a layer of cork or something and then the laminate wood panels.  A CM said they specifically were trying to fix the noise and it worked!!

Also, these were the most comfortable pull out beds I have ever laid on!!  Just FYI - very comfie.


----------



## JVL1018

dmank said:


> We were there last week from our first ever visit to HHI.  But not our last.  Beautiful island.  We rented bikes for the week and it was so fun.   Loved riding to the beach.  We had a renovated room (#31) and I wish I knew the story of the Blue Lady ghost coming to visit this buidling.  We didn't see her.  The kids would have freaked out so guess this is a good thing!!  We were on the first floor and there was no noise from teh second floor.  The redone floors have a layer of cork or something and then the laminate wood panels.  A CM said they specifically were trying to fix the noise and it worked!!  Also, these were the most comfortable pull out beds I have ever laid on!!  Just FYI - very comfie.


  We were in 31 last year and I did not my tell the kids about the ghost.  But I had to get up to use the bathroom one night and I was scared myself! LOL


----------



## scottb8888

Here now.  A bit chilly.  Where do we find the store about the ghost?


----------



## WDW_Diane

I have a new question.
I've been following this thread and am intrigued with Hilton Head DVC.  I've been to Hilton Head, before, for just a day as part of a Savannah trip.  I'm interested in taking my family there for a few days.  
However......I'm really concerned about my darned shellfish allergy and trying to eat there. All the food I read about is yummy seafood or something  fried along with it that I can't eat and would cause me serious problems.
Suggestions? Have any of you been in this predicament? They take great care of me at WDW, but this is a different ball game.


----------



## WolfpackFan

There are plenty of non-seafood restaurants at HHI. Pretty much anything you can find at home, you can find on HHI. So just eat like you would at home.


----------



## WDW_Diane

WolfpackFan said:


> There are plenty of non-seafood restaurants at HHI. Pretty much anything you can find at home, you can find on HHI. So just eat like you would at home.


Thanks for the info


----------



## scottb8888

scottb8888 said:


> Here now.  A bit chilly.  Where do we find the store about the ghost?



No one has the story??


----------



## Syndrome

scottb8888 said:


> No one has the story??



Google ............
Hilton Head Blue Lady .


----------



## dvcfamily41801

JVL1018 said:


> We were in 31 last year and I did not my tell the kids about the ghost.  But I had to get up to use the bathroom one night and I was scared myself! LOL



No. Please no. I can't think (translate worry) about this.


----------



## Syndrome

JVL1018 said:


> We were in 31 last year and I did not my tell the kids about the ghost.  But I had to get up to use the bathroom one night and I was scared myself! LOL





dvcfamily41801 said:


> No. Please no. I can't think (translate worry) about this.



Ummmmm...........

Here is the latest report from someone else who didnt tell the kids about the mysterious "Building 31" ............ 

" I was so excited to have the "haunted" building. I never saw or heard anything weird, but my DS who was 16 at the time did. He was in the second bedroom and woke up in the middle of the night to see a small blue face staring into his bedroom from the foyer. He had stayed up most of the night fishing at the pier, so he was so tired, he fell right back to sleep. He never said anything about it until the next day when I was telling him about the Blue Lady who haunts the Hilton Head lighthouse. Then he was a little freaked out! "


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Syndrome said:


> Ummmmm...........
> 
> Here is the latest report from someone else who didnt tell the kids about the mysterious "Building 31" ............
> 
> " I was so excited to have the "haunted" building. I never saw or heard anything weird, but my DS who was 16 at the time did. He was in the second bedroom and woke up in the middle of the night to see a small blue face staring into his bedroom from the foyer. He had stayed up most of the night fishing at the pier, so he was so tired, he fell right back to sleep. He never said anything about it until the next day when I was telling him about the Blue Lady who haunts the Hilton Head lighthouse. Then he was a little freaked out! "




Okay. In all seriousness. This has me completely freaked out. I put a request for 2 buildings (neither were for 31!!) when we made our reservations at 7 months out. Can I call MS tomorrow and tell them I can not be in this building?  I will lose my mind.   And my son. Oh I can't do that to him. It's the3 of us in a 2 br and OMG if I didn't tell him and something creepy happened.


----------



## JVL1018

Syndrome said:


> Ummmmm...........  Here is the latest report from someone else who didnt tell the kids about the mysterious "Building 31" ............  " I was so excited to have the "haunted" building. I never saw or heard anything weird, but my DS who was 16 at the time did. He was in the second bedroom and woke up in the middle of the night to see a small blue face staring into his bedroom from the foyer. He had stayed up most of the night fishing at the pier, so he was so tired, he fell right back to sleep. He never said anything about it until the next day when I was telling him about the Blue Lady who haunts the Hilton Head lighthouse. Then he was a little freaked out! "



Eeeeeeeek! OMG, I cannot stay there again!


----------



## scottb8888

We are here now in Building 31.  Just did a ghost tour in Savannah.  Waiting for the Blue lady !!


----------



## Syndrome

scottb8888 said:


> We are here now in Building 31.  Just did a ghost tour in Savannah.  Waiting for the Blue lady !!



Did you write your name on the foundation ? 
Thats the key if you want a visit from Ms. Blue .................so the rumor says.


----------



## Syndrome

dvcfamily41801 said:


> Okay. In all seriousness. This has me completely freaked out. I put a request for 2 buildings (neither were for 31!!) when we made our reservations at 7 months out. Can I call MS tomorrow and tell them I can not be in this building?  I will lose my mind.   And my son. Oh I can't do that to him. It's the3 of us in a 2 br and OMG if I didn't tell him and something creepy happened.





JVL1018 said:


> Eeeeeeeek! OMG, I cannot stay there again!



Sorry ! 

I will say that since they moved the lighthouse "in question" , the reports of The Blue Lady are greatly reduced. 
She is at peace now, or something like that.


----------



## carissa1970

scottb8888 said:


> We are here now in Building 31.  Just did a ghost tour in Savannah.  Waiting for the Blue lady !!



Lol. My son loves ghost tours. He is 8.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Syndrome said:


> Sorry !
> 
> I will say that since they moved the lighthouse "in question" , the reports of The Blue Lady are greatly reduced.
> She is at peace now, or something like that.



Yeah.  Okay.  BS


----------



## JVL1018

LOL I love ghost tours, too.
My imagination runs rampant when I'm up alone at 3am, though. ;-)


----------



## scottb8888

Ok, we wrote our name in the foundation.  Awaiting the Blue lady!!


----------



## Susan C

Headed down to HHI in April, do we bring our own beach chairs and umbrella? Are they available to rent? 

Thanks for replies...


----------



## SC Minnie

Susan C said:


> Headed down to HHI in April, do we bring our own beach chairs and umbrella? Are they available to rent?
> 
> Thanks for replies...



Yes, they are available for rent. I don't remember the cost but they do have chairs and umbrellas on the beach to rent from the lifeguards.


----------



## Ellester

Getting excited for our 5th trip in just eight weeks! Last trip was in 2010 and I am SO looking forward to getting back! Anyone else going to be there Memorial Day week?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Ellester said:


> Getting excited for our 5th trip in just eight weeks! Last trip was in 2010 and I am SO looking forward to getting back! Anyone else going to be there Memorial Day week?



I'm pretty sure that in the HHI 2014, there's a list of who's going when.  I know that I'd done it at one time, and I think someone updated it later.  Check there.  Unfortunately, we won't be going for over 7 more months.  I envy you getting to go so soon.


----------



## Grlsofn1

People have been asking for pics of a studio .. Hope the links work lol


----------



## carissa1970

Grlsofn1 said:


> People have been asking for pics of a studio .. Hope the links work lol  http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/grlsofn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsac592d60.jpg.html http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/grlsofn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsd901483f.jpg.html http://s1146.photobucket.com/user/grlsofn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8ffea188.jpg.html



That kitchenette seems bigger than in other studios.  Am I crazy?


----------



## kimpossible

Really looks great!  Getting excited.


----------



## Simba's Mom

carissa1970 said:


> That kitchenette seems bigger than in other studios.  Am I crazy?



You know, now that you mention it, I THINK the counter space in the HHI studio kitchenettes is slightly larger.  The kitchenettes there are positioned a little differently than at WDW (at least in the ones I've been in.  The kitchenette area is perpendicular to the bed, instead of parallel to it. along the wall as you enter the studio (probably not the best description, but I just don't know how else to describe it).  The one advantage is that as you enter the studio from the outside, the kitchenette counter is right there is you want to lay any packages down.


----------



## Grlsofn1

I've only been in the animal kingdom studio and now here.. But yes this kitchenette is defi a little bigger than the animal kingdom one . I just got here yesterday and only staying to Saturday and I wish I was staying longer! It's soo nice here!! The pictures really don't do this place justice


----------



## TIMLEO007

are you able to park at the beach house for free if we decide to take our own transportation instead of the shuttle?


----------



## SC Minnie

TIMLEO007 said:


> are you able to park at the beach house for free if we decide to take our own transportation instead of the shuttle?



Yes. There is parking underneath as well as in the parking lot.


----------



## TIMLEO007

What are rainy day options at HHI? We are going this weekend and it is supposed to rain the whole time.....should we even go?


----------



## jerseygal

Looks GREAT!

For those at HHI, ENJOY!

Happy Easter to those who celebrate! Great place to spend the holiday!

Hoping to get there in 2015!


----------



## Simba's Mom

TIMLEO007 said:


> What are rainy day options at HHI? We are going this weekend and it is supposed to rain the whole time.....should we even go?



Umm, I remember one February, it rained all week, and was windy and cold besides.  One morning I yelled at DH because he was just sitting watching ESPN-"But we're at Hilton Head, we really should DO something!"  His reply?  "I'm on vacation-that means I get to do what I want instead of working.  I'm doing it!"  End of argument.  I also remember the Captain of the Dolphin Watch telling me that he's gone out in the rain when parents call and beg him to PLEASE go out-even if they don't see anything.  If a dolphin watch in the rain doesn't sound fun, there are board games you can get at the front desk, as well as a checkers table and billiards table in Big Murgie's Den.  And almost all the indoor resort activities still go on.


----------



## KristiMc

We plan on renting bikes for the week.  Do the ones that you rent from the resort come with a bike lock or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## mumto3girls

Simba's Mom said:


> Umm, I remember one February, it rained all week, and was windy and cold besides.  One morning I yelled at DH because he was just sitting watching ESPN-"But we're at Hilton Head, we really should DO something!"  His reply?  "I'm on vacation-that means I get to do what I want instead of working.  I'm doing it!"  End of argument.  I also remember the Captain of the Dolphin Watch telling me that he's gone out in the rain when parents call and beg him to PLEASE go out-even if they don't see anything.  If a dolphin watch in the rain doesn't sound fun, there are board games you can get at the front desk, as well as a checkers table and billiards table in Big Murgie's Den.  And almost all the indoor resort activities still go on.



Yes.  If you (OP) haven't been there before, the resort activities are fairly extensive and many are indoors--crafts, bingo, storytelling etc.  They do movies some evenings outdoors--I think they move those inside if it rains.  There is also a movie theater on the island (last I checked) and you can rent Disney movies in the gift shop.  I think you can still have a great time even if rained out, although sunny days would obviously be better!


----------



## MinnieGi

TIMLEO007 said:


> What are rainy day options at HHI? We are going this weekend and it is supposed to rain the whole time.....should we even go?[/QUOTE.
> 
> We are also coming in this weekend and while it doesn't look great, we also know the weather can change easily.  Once we were headed down and the forecast predicted a week of rain when in reality it only occurred on three of our week long stay and just parts of the day got rained on.
> 
> In addition to the resort activities that will still be running there is outlet shopping and boutique shopping, movie theater, and children's museum.
> 
> Crossing fingers the sun does come out!!!


----------



## Syndrome

KristiMc said:


> We plan on renting bikes for the week.  Do the ones that you rent from the resort come with a bike lock or do we need to bring our own?



They give you 1 bike lock / cable for each 2 bikes you rent.


----------



## KristiMc

Syndrome said:


> They give you 1 bike lock / cable for each 2 bikes you rent.



Thanks!


----------



## JVL1018

I'm here this week. It rained Tuesday. We went to the outlets, then went out for a late lunch. 
Then just kind of hung around, rented a movie from Redbox(outside Krogers-all the way to the right, kind of hidden in a nook-you won't see it unless you come in that way).
They also have movies to borrow at the store here.

Today it's supposed to rain again. We're going to the movies.


----------



## dwelty

I don't know if anyone has already posted this, but I found out today that a Whole Foods market is being built in Shelter Cove Town Center (a short bike ride away from the resort).  It will be in the same center as the Kroger where the mall used to me.  

It opens sometime in July.  I am really looking forward to this as the food options there will be a nice addition to the area.


----------



## JVL1018

dwelty said:


> I don't know if anyone has already posted this, but I found out today that a Whole Foods market is being built in Shelter Cove Town Center (a short bike ride away from the resort).  It will be in the same center as the Kroger where the mall used to me.  It opens sometime in July.  I am really looking forward to this as the food options there will be a nice addition to the area.


The Kroger is where the mall was, and Belk's still is. 
The Whole Foods will be in the strip mall where Giuseppe's is.


----------



## dwelty

JVL1018 said:


> The Kroger is where the mall was, and Belk's still is. The Whole Foods will be in the strip mall where Giuseppe's is.



Here is a map of the Shelter Cove Town Centre showing the Kroger, Whole Foods and some other places.  The Disney Resort is to the left of the map.

http://www.sheltercovetownecentre.com/asp/index.asp


----------



## JVL1018

dwelty said:


> Here is a map of the Shelter Cove Town Centre showing the Kroger, Whole Foods and some other places.  The Disney Resort is to the left of the map.  http://www.sheltercovetownecentre.com/asp/index.asp


Yes, that's it. 
Giuseppe's is next to TJ Maxx on one end and Whole Foods will be going in the end of that little strip mall where Piggly Wiggly was. 
Right now it's all open, just a bunch of steel beam framework, do you know when it will open?


----------



## dwelty

JVL1018 said:


> Yes, that's it. Giuseppe's is next to TJ Maxx on one end and Whole Foods will be going in the end of that little strip mall where Piggly Wiggly was. Right now it's all open, just a bunch of steel beam framework, do you know when it will open?



End of July


----------



## MarkyMouse

Just booked thanksgiving at hhi!!  Turkey bowl here I come!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

MarkyMouse said:


> Just booked thanksgiving at hhi!!  Turkey bowl here I come!!!!



See ya there (at DHHI, but not at the Turkey Bowl).  I'll be the one with the binnocculars, always looking up.  Thanksgiving at HHI is a long-standing tradition for us.  Have you been before?


----------



## MarkyMouse

Simba's Mom said:


> See ya there (at DHHI, but not at the Turkey Bowl).  I'll be the one with the binnocculars, always looking up.  Thanksgiving at HHI is a long-standing tradition for us.  Have you been before?


 I have been to DHHI many times and have been there for thanksgiving once!  We had a Great time.


----------



## jerseygal

We were at Vero Beach and if we wanted to swim by a lifeguard we
walked down as there was not one directly in front of the resort...

Is the beach lifeguarded at HHI?

THANKS! "Thinking of a May, 2015 vaca at HHI"... Seems AWESOME!


----------



## MarkyMouse

I can't compare to many other beaches but the lifeguard presence at hhi is as good as I have seen.  There are lifeguards every 100 - 200 yards.


----------



## jerseygal

THANKS! GOOD TO HEAR!


----------



## TIMLEO007

what is going on at HHI around Thanksgiving?


----------



## Simba's Mom

TIMLEO007 said:


> what is going on at HHI around Thanksgiving?



The one thing I remember is the Thanksgiving morning Turkey Trot (used to be called the Piggly Wiggly Turkey Trot) and free beer at the finish line.  At the resort, there's a football game on the beach with team t-shirts.  And of course, nice fall weather and NO CROWDS at restaurants.  They used to wait until after Thanksgiving to put up the Christmas decorations, but in the spirit of rushing the season as everywhere else does, the resort now has its Christmas decorations up, Christmas carols playing, etc.  Oh-and if you're there thru the weekend, Santa arrives near the Salty Dog Restaurant Friday evening.


----------



## okw2012

jerseygal said:


> We were at Vero Beach and if we wanted to swim by a lifeguard we
> walked down as there was not one directly in front of the resort...
> 
> Is the beach lifeguarded at HHI?
> 
> THANKS! "Thinking of a May, 2015 vaca at HHI"... Seems AWESOME!



There are lifeguards on duty in all designated swimming areas. The waves are much more gentle than at VB, surf conditions at HHI  are generally associated with a storm because the island is protected by an offshore sand bar. One reason to swim near a lifeguard is for easy access to hot water in case you get stung by a stingray. Great beach for small kids!


----------



## kristenrice

We may be going to HHI next spring break, but we will be forced to stay in a studio. (Long story...don't ask).  Our plan when we bought points at HHI was to do a 1BR for our 5-night spring break.  For our two previous visits, we stayed in a 1BR and a 2BR, but never a studio.  We are a family of 4 with 2 daughters.  One of the reasons we love HHI is that we never feel rushed or obligated to be going from dawn 'til dusk.  Cooking in the room and enjoying meals together is the highlight of our trips.  Due to work schedules at home, we typically eat out (or grab take out) 3-4 times A WEEK so eating IN is a novelty.  

I'm very nervous about the idea of staying in a studio and not having the kitchen or the eating space.  I am a pretty decent cook with a microwave and a crock-pot, but I'm not sure how we will manage in a studio for 5 nights.  Is it that bad?  Will we be tripping over each other?  Where does a family of 4 sit down to eat?  Is the table big enough?  I am assuming that the studios don't have the nice picnic tables out on the balcony, correct?

We may not even go, but in order to secure a studio for 2015, I will have to book in a few weeks.  If RunDisney announces a race next May, then we will probably be going to WDW.  I would have to use the HHI points for that trip either way so I will have until September to decide if we will be sticking with HHI or switching to WDW.  We don't have a problem with a studio at WDW since we are always out of the room anyways.  HHI is so different in that we really enjoy lounging around the room, watching videos, playing games, etc.


----------



## Simba's Mom

kristenrice said:


> We may be going to HHI next spring break, but we will be forced to stay in a studio. (Long story...don't ask).  Our plan when we bought points at HHI was to do a 1BR for our 5-night spring break.  For our two previous visits, we stayed in a 1BR and a 2BR, but never a studio.  We are a family of 4 with 2 daughters.  One of the reasons we love HHI is that we never feel rushed or obligated to be going from dawn 'til dusk.  Cooking in the room and enjoying meals together is the highlight of our trips.  Due to work schedules at home, we typically eat out (or grab take out) 3-4 times A WEEK so eating IN is a novelty.
> 
> I'm very nervous about the idea of staying in a studio and not having the kitchen or the eating space.  I am a pretty decent cook with a microwave and a crock-pot, but I'm not sure how we will manage in a studio for 5 nights.  Is it that bad?  Will we be tripping over each other?  Where does a family of 4 sit down to eat?  Is the table big enough?  I am assuming that the studios don't have the nice picnic tables out on the balcony, correct?
> 
> We may not even go, but in order to secure a studio for 2015, I will have to book in a few weeks.  If RunDisney announces a race next May, then we will probably be going to WDW.  I would have to use the HHI points for that trip either way so I will have until September to decide if we will be sticking with HHI or switching to WDW.  We don't have a problem with a studio at WDW since we are always out of the room anyways.  HHI is so different in that we really enjoy lounging around the room, watching videos, playing games, etc.



Oh, kristenrice, I do hope you're experience at HHI being in a studio is different from ours.  Like you, we'd always gotten a 1 BR, then for some inexplicable reason, we tried a studio on one stay.  I spent the whole stay, complaining about how I missed the 1 BR and so decided I hated the studio.  What did help my mood was that another DISer was staying in a big unit (I wish I could remember her name so I could thank her for saving my emotions), and teased me about how she didn't know what to do with all the extra space.  She really helped lighten my mood-otherwise I probably would have hated my studio and gone on strike, sitting in the hall until they put me in a 1 BR.  I missed my refrigerator with the ice, my washer/dryer, and especially the cute little front entry-





So I wish you luck!


----------



## mazoo77

Hello - Anyone have a recent experience with Christmas time at DHHI.  I'm thinking of trying it between the week of Christmas and New Year's but unsure if there will be alot to do at the resort.  Do they maintain the same level of activities at the resort that they do in summer?  

I have 2 girls, 14 and 11, we love to bike, walk the beach and play tennis so I'm sure we could keep ourselves busy but wanted to get other's opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Pattiwig

mazoo77 said:


> Hello - Anyone have a recent experience with Christmas time at DHHI.  I'm thinking of trying it between the week of Christmas and New Year's but unsure if there will be alot to do at the resort.  Do they maintain the same level of activities at the resort that they do in summer?
> 
> I have 2 girls, 14 and 11, we love to bike, walk the beach and play tennis so I'm sure we could keep ourselves busy but wanted to get other's opinions.
> 
> Thanks!



we were there this past Christmas, and it was wonderful. Cool...no pool or beach...but lovely.  All activities are in full swing. The beach house was dead, but you could walk on the beach. We did a lot of biking, Zip Line Hilton Head, and went to the movies.  There is a great movie house that only charges $6.00 and they have the best recliner chairs with cup coolers.

The resort had lots of Christmas crafts, campfires, movies nite, etc.


----------



## okw2012

kristenrice said:


> We may be going to HHI next spring break, but we will be forced to stay in a studio. (Long story...don't ask).  Our plan when we bought points at HHI was to do a 1BR for our 5-night spring break.  For our two previous visits, we stayed in a 1BR and a 2BR, but never a studio.  We are a family of 4 with 2 daughters.  One of the reasons we love HHI is that we never feel rushed or obligated to be going from dawn 'til dusk.  Cooking in the room and enjoying meals together is the highlight of our trips.  Due to work schedules at home, we typically eat out (or grab take out) 3-4 times A WEEK so eating IN is a novelty.
> 
> I'm very nervous about the idea of staying in a studio and not having the kitchen or the eating space.  I am a pretty decent cook with a microwave and a crock-pot, but I'm not sure how we will manage in a studio for 5 nights.  Is it that bad?  Will we be tripping over each other?  Where does a family of 4 sit down to eat?  Is the table big enough?  I am assuming that the studios don't have the nice picnic tables out on the balcony, correct?
> 
> We may not even go, but in order to secure a studio for 2015, I will have to book in a few weeks.  If RunDisney announces a race next May, then we will probably be going to WDW.  I would have to use the HHI points for that trip either way so I will have until September to decide if we will be sticking with HHI or switching to WDW.  We don't have a problem with a studio at WDW since we are always out of the room anyways.  HHI is so different in that we really enjoy lounging around the room, watching videos, playing games, etc.



My feeling is you'll miss the extra space quite a bit. If I have to rent a studio, I'll go to Vero Beach instead, as there are options for eating out at the resort in the evening. VB also has nice Inn rooms with two beds like OKW instead of a bed and a couch.


----------



## mazoo77

Pattiwig said:


> we were there this past Christmas, and it was wonderful. Cool...no pool or beach...but lovely.  All activities are in full swing. The beach house was dead, but you could walk on the beach. We did a lot of biking, Zip Line Hilton Head, and went to the movies.  There is a great movie house that only charges $6.00 and they have the best recliner chairs with cup coolers.
> 
> The resort had lots of Christmas crafts, campfires, movies nite, etc.



Thank you Patti and it sounds like you had a wonderful time.  As far as cool, it can't be any cooler than it would be in my town.  I checked out the zip line website and it looks like a lot of fun, I think the kids would enjoy it.  As long as things are in full swing, I think we may just give it a try.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## SC Minnie

mazoo77 said:


> Thank you Patti and it sounds like you had a wonderful time.  As far as cool, it can't be any cooler than it would be in my town.  I checked out the zip line website and it looks like a lot of fun, I think the kids would enjoy it.  As long as things are in full swing, I think we may just give it a try.
> 
> Thanks again for your reply.



All activities at the resort are in full swing during Christmas week. The resort is typically sold out that week so they have everything going on.


----------



## SaphyBelle

SC Minnie said:


> All activities at the resort are in full swing during Christmas week. The resort is typically sold out that week so they have everything going on.




First off I see your location- I'm right over the boarder in SW Charlotte (The Palisades)

Second- We're hoping to get a 2 bd. at HHI a few days after Christmas, but we can't book until end of May/beginning of June as our 7 month out. What do you think are our chances of getting a room. We're fairly new to DVC.

Thanks,


----------



## MinnieGi

Just got back yesterday from our first spring break trip to HHI.  Until this trip we have always visited HHI during the summer months but because of our kids summer schedules of sports tournaments it has become increasingly difficult to schedule so I decided to try spring break.  We were booked from April 19th to April 26th, so day before Easter through Easter week.

This post is inspired by Simba's Mom who asked for a recap of the differences between the seasons!  Hope you get to read Simba's Mom!!

Overall we loved HHI over spring break!  The weather can be a little more iffy however during that time.  We came in on Saturday to rain and Easter Sunday started out chilly, overcast and a little drizzly, however it started brighting up that afternoon and we had fairly consistently nice weather the rest of the week with high 70's to low 80's mostly sunny days.  Nights were cooler.  We lucked out the week before when there were also many spring breakers we heard it was rainy all week.  

Now we usually spend loads of time on their beach during the summer - love, love their beach!!  And during spring break we were also on their beach everyday, however the downer was the water was too cold to swim in.  Well for all of us except our 9yo DS!  He did boogy boarding and skim boarding every day, but couldn't stay in as long as normal and came out with goose bumps and chivering!  Water temp was 63!  Its usually in the 80's during summer even when we go in mid-June!  So that was kind of a bummer as we all enjoy cooling off in the gentle waves.  However having our toes in the sand was awesome!  Love HHI's long beach with tide pools during low tide so much fun to see and inspect some small sea critters.  We found hermit crabs, snails, sand dollars, sand crabs, small sting rays, starfish, and jelly fish.  

The beach definitely had less people than summer, but not deserted.    As a side note, I never truly find HHI's beach crowded even in the height of summer.  If you've ever vacationed in Rehoboth Beach, DE you will know what crowded really is!!  LOL!

Loads of people though were at the beach house pool though!  Most of the chairs around the pool were always taken but the table seating (in the shade) was always open.  We only came up for lunch and a quick dip in the pool, we prefer the sand.  However from the looks of the crowd - more people preferred the beach house!  LOL!  Pool was heated.    The small bar was only open on the weekends, however Signals lunch counter also served alcohol drinks.  

The resort pool was also hopping and heated!  We swam here occasionally in the late afternoon or a quick evening swim and slide for DS.  Oh that was the cool thing that was new for us at HHI - the slide now stays open till 10:00 PM every night!!!  Woohoo!!!  (for those that havent been, it used to close at 5:00 everyday, even in the summer well except for the Tues. night party that had slide hours).

Also the resort itself was not full to capacity as is usually the case in summer.  I'd estimate 3/4 full?  Now by looking at the amount of people at the pools and walking around it didn't seem under full, however I could tell by the amount of empty parking spots especially around the back side of the resort!!  

The island was not full either.  You could really tell by the lack of crowds on the marina side in the evening.  Usually during the summer there can be long waits at the restaurants and there are many people walking around.  It was kind of eery with so few people!  However getting into any restaurant was easy and required no reservations!!  We did miss hearing Shannon Tanner doing his nightly singing shows.    The shops were all having sales on winter merchandise like sweat shirts and long sleeved t's so bought some of those.    It was also less car traffic too on the roads which was nice.  

What we all really enjoyed about spring break is that because it wasn't so hot and humid we could do lots of biking!  The kids loved riding around the resort and we took family trips riding on all the wonderful bike paths.  Plus riding on the beach which I just love to do!!    Several of us would ride to the beach house while either DH or I would drive our van with our chairs, etc...  Oh that was also pleasant we could always get a great parking spot under the beach house!  Their lot never approached full as so often the case during summer.  

We also visited Zip Line Hilton Head twice!  We did their new Aerial Adventure course each time.  The kids loved it, they begged to go back!!  Two hours of climbing and obstacles while tethered with a harness on cable.  They had courses for all different levels and heights.  The greens were the easiest and worked up to double black which is only for 16 plus.  The kid got a thrill watching their dear old dad complete the double black!!    This in the summer would have been so sweaty hot to do, however in these spring temps it was very pleasant.  

My DD also did a riding lesson at Moss Creek Equestrian Center which was also is very pleasant temps!  We were going to do a trail ride at Lawton Stables too but ran out of time - something to do for next time.  

If you are there over Easter they have a fun filled day of activities so be sure not to miss it!  They start with an Easter Egg Hunt that loaded up the kids with a basket/bag FULL to the top of candy - the kids loved it!  They separate it into age groups which is nice and go up through teens.  

We did their Easter Brunch at the Beach House which was very nice even though it was not the greatest weather wise - cloudy and light drizzles.  But they had all the tables under cover as well as the activities.  The activities were over by the games tables and included arts and crafts, bubbles, punch balls, tattoos etc...  The buffet was yummy too - the highlights included a mashed potato bar with topping, yogurt and oatmeal bar with toppings, omelet station, plus the usual pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, chicken tenders, mac n cheese, ham, veggies etc..  And also a drink station.  They have a table reserved for you for the whole time so you can leisurely eat and enjoy the activities and then eat lunch and dessert!  It lasted from 10:00 to 1:00.    And of course the cm's were fantastic there and throughout the resort.  

They also had fun Easter activities in the afternoon by the resort pool including a scavenger hunt throughout the resort.  It was a wonderful Easter with all their activities, we truly enjoyed!

Also did the Marsh Walk on another day.  Very worthwhile to go out to the marsh and learn and see about the critters and vegetation.  

Like I said before the restaurants were not crowded which was fantastic!  We walked right into Old Oyster Factory and Crazy Crab and had awesome seats right at dinner time.    Also must tell you about our new find - Bullies BBQ!  OMG, fantastic!!!  Now its a small dine in place that is certainly not fancy, but we did it take out and ate it on our deck.  Sooo good, we did it twice during our week!  The weather was so nice to eat out on our deck too, not too hot and humid, just perfect.  

All in all I have to say spring break was fantastic on HHI!!!  Loved the temps, low crowds, and able to do more activity without overheating, LOL!  The only thing we really missed was the warm ocean temps of summer.  I think we'll be back for spring break!!!


----------



## SC Minnie

SaphyBelle said:


> First off I see your location- I'm right over the boarder in SW Charlotte (The Palisades)
> 
> Second- We're hoping to get a 2 bd. at HHI a few days after Christmas, but we can't book until end of May/beginning of June as our 7 month out. What do you think are our chances of getting a room. We're fairly new to DVC.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi neighbor! 

DD works at the resort. She said that the resort really thinned out after new years. It doesn't hurt to try to book it. You may be put on the waitlist, if so take it. We had booked NYE on cash last year and had to cancel a month out. 2BR units are the most available so you may have more luck than if you were wanting a studio.

Also, if you are staying for new years they have a big NYE party for kids. You have to sign up for it because they can only take a limited amount of kids.


----------



## Simba's Mom

MinnieGi said:


> Just got back yesterday from our first spring break trip to HHI.  Until this trip we have always visited HHI during the summer months but because of our kids summer schedules of sports tournaments it has become increasingly difficult to schedule so I decided to try spring break.  We were booked from April 19th to April 26th, so day before Easter through Easter week.
> 
> This post is inspired by Simba's Mom who asked for a recap of the differences between the seasons!  Hope you get to read Simba's Mom!!
> 
> Overall we loved HHI over spring break!  The weather can be a little more iffy however during that time.  We came in on Saturday to rain and Easter Sunday started out chilly, overcast and a little drizzly, however it started brighting up that afternoon and we had fairly consistently nice weather the rest of the week with high 70's to low 80's mostly sunny days.  Nights were cooler.  We lucked out the week before when there were also many spring breakers we heard it was rainy all week.
> 
> Now we usually spend loads of time on their beach during the summer - love, love their beach!!  And during spring break we were also on their beach everyday, however the downer was the water was too cold to swim in.  Well for all of us except our 9yo DS!  He did boogy boarding and skim boarding every day, but couldn't stay in as long as normal and came out with goose bumps and chivering!  Water temp was 63!  Its usually in the 80's during summer even when we go in mid-June!  So that was kind of a bummer as we all enjoy cooling off in the gentle waves.  However having our toes in the sand was awesome!  Love HHI's long beach with tide pools during low tide so much fun to see and inspect some small sea critters.  We found hermit crabs, snails, sand dollars, sand crabs, small sting rays, starfish, and jelly fish.
> 
> The beach definitely had less people than summer, but not deserted.    As a side note, I never truly find HHI's beach crowded even in the height of summer.  If you've ever vacationed in Rehoboth Beach, DE you will know what crowded really is!!  LOL!
> 
> Loads of people though were at the beach house pool though!  Most of the chairs around the pool were always taken but the table seating (in the shade) was always open.  We only came up for lunch and a quick dip in the pool, we prefer the sand.  However from the looks of the crowd - more people preferred the beach house!  LOL!  Pool was heated.    The small bar was only open on the weekends, however Signals lunch counter also served alcohol drinks.
> 
> The resort pool was also hopping and heated!  We swam here occasionally in the late afternoon or a quick evening swim and slide for DS.  Oh that was the cool thing that was new for us at HHI - the slide now stays open till 10:00 PM every night!!!  Woohoo!!!  (for those that havent been, it used to close at 5:00 everyday, even in the summer well except for the Tues. night party that had slide hours).
> 
> Also the resort itself was not full to capacity as is usually the case in summer.  I'd estimate 3/4 full?  Now by looking at the amount of people at the pools and walking around it didn't seem under full, however I could tell by the amount of empty parking spots especially around the back side of the resort!!
> 
> The island was not full either.  You could really tell by the lack of crowds on the marina side in the evening.  Usually during the summer there can be long waits at the restaurants and there are many people walking around.  It was kind of eery with so few people!  However getting into any restaurant was easy and required no reservations!!  We did miss hearing Shannon Tanner doing his nightly singing shows.    The shops were all having sales on winter merchandise like sweat shirts and long sleeved t's so bought some of those.    It was also less car traffic too on the roads which was nice.
> 
> What we all really enjoyed about spring break is that because it wasn't so hot and humid we could do lots of biking!  The kids loved riding around the resort and we took family trips riding on all the wonderful bike paths.  Plus riding on the beach which I just love to do!!    Several of us would ride to the beach house while either DH or I would drive our van with our chairs, etc...  Oh that was also pleasant we could always get a great parking spot under the beach house!  Their lot never approached full as so often the case during summer.
> 
> We also visited Zip Line Hilton Head twice!  We did their new Aerial Adventure course each time.  The kids loved it, they begged to go back!!  Two hours of climbing and obstacles while tethered with a harness on cable.  They had courses for all different levels and heights.  The greens were the easiest and worked up to double black which is only for 16 plus.  The kid got a thrill watching their dear old dad complete the double black!!    This in the summer would have been so sweaty hot to do, however in these spring temps it was very pleasant.
> 
> My DD also did a riding lesson at Moss Creek Equestrian Center which was also is very pleasant temps!  We were going to do a trail ride at Lawton Stables too but ran out of time - something to do for next time.
> 
> If you are there over Easter they have a fun filled day of activities so be sure not to miss it!  They start with an Easter Egg Hunt that loaded up the kids with a basket/bag FULL to the top of candy - the kids loved it!  They separate it into age groups which is nice and go up through teens.
> 
> We did their Easter Brunch at the Beach House which was very nice even though it was not the greatest weather wise - cloudy and light drizzles.  But they had all the tables under cover as well as the activities.  The activities were over by the games tables and included arts and crafts, bubbles, punch balls, tattoos etc...  The buffet was yummy too - the highlights included a mashed potato bar with topping, yogurt and oatmeal bar with toppings, omelet station, plus the usual pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage, chicken tenders, mac n cheese, ham, veggies etc..  And also a drink station.  They have a table reserved for you for the whole time so you can leisurely eat and enjoy the activities and then eat lunch and dessert!  It lasted from 10:00 to 1:00.    And of course the cm's were fantastic there and throughout the resort.
> 
> They also had fun Easter activities in the afternoon by the resort pool including a scavenger hunt throughout the resort.  It was a wonderful Easter with all their activities, we truly enjoyed!
> 
> Also did the Marsh Walk on another day.  Very worthwhile to go out to the marsh and learn and see about the critters and vegetation.
> 
> Like I said before the restaurants were not crowded which was fantastic!  We walked right into Old Oyster Factory and Crazy Crab and had awesome seats right at dinner time.    Also must tell you about our new find - Bullies BBQ!  OMG, fantastic!!!  Now its a small dine in place that is certainly not fancy, but we did it take out and ate it on our deck.  Sooo good, we did it twice during our week!  The weather was so nice to eat out on our deck too, not too hot and humid, just perfect.
> 
> All in all I have to say spring break was fantastic on HHI!!!  Loved the temps, low crowds, and able to do more activity without overheating, LOL!  The only thing we really missed was the warm ocean temps of summer.  I think we'll be back for spring break!!!



MinnieGi, that ws very interesting, thanks.  I had to laugh to myself at the thought of it seeming "eerey" with so few people, relative to what you're used to seeing!  Trail ride at Lawton's, that sounds like fun.  And if DH doesn't want to do it, maybe I could schedule it some day while he's golfing.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for your TR!

Sounds like you had such a nice vaca!

"Thinking" about HHI for 3 week May next year! We'll see...


----------



## jerseygal

NOT 3 WEEKS IN MAY! DON'T I WISH!


----------



## MinnieGi

Simba's Mom said:


> MinnieGi, that ws very interesting, thanks.  I had to laugh to myself at the thought of it seeming "eerey" with so few people, relative to what you're used to seeing!  Trail ride at Lawton's, that sounds like fun.  And if DH doesn't want to do it, maybe I could schedule it some day while he's golfing.




Thx Simba's Mom.    The trail ride looks very nice as it goes through the Sea Pines Preserve.  I'm sure it would offer beautiful views.  It is on our list for a future visit.  

Glad I gave you a little chuckle too.


----------



## MinnieGi

jerseygal said:


> NOT 3 WEEKS IN MAY! DON'T I WISH!



I first read it as 3 weeks also and was thinking, LUCKY!!!  That would be the life!    We are having a hard time adjusting back, its all chilly and raining up here - we want back!!


----------



## dwelty

Can anyone tell me about happy hour at San Miguel's in Shelter Cove?  I have heard mixed reviews on the food, and since we are from the San Diego area, I doubt it would compare to the Mexican food we can get at home.  I'm hoping the happy hour margaritas are decent.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lsyorke

MinnieGi said:


> Also must tell you about our new find - Bullies BBQ!  OMG, fantastic!!!  Now its a small dine in place that is certainly not fancy, but we did it take out and ate it on our deck.  Sooo good, we did it twice during our week!



Couldn't agree more! Awesome food. Bullies is all my DS26 talks about for our return visit in August.


----------



## dlm1017

We are here now, ate at San Miguel's yesterday food is great .. The guacamole with fresh pitas ..best I have ever had!! Fun atmosphere, live music and great service


----------



## dwelty

Has anyone gone tubing at Hilton Head?  There are a few water sport companies that do this, just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if it was worth the $$?


----------



## scanglen

HH, here we come... YEEEA!!!  This will be only our 2nd trip to HH.  We loved our first stay but I've never been able to get availability since (3 yrs ago!).  Maybe this is a helpful hint to any of you who like to take last-minute, spur-of-the-moment trips...  We were planning to go to Panama City Beach for our Memorial Day vacation; but, as we have a deposit due on a cruise soon (to be taken in Sep), I really didn't wanna spend the $$$.  So I called MS at the last minute (just a couple days ago) just to see if I cld snag a room, and Eureeka!   I scored a 1-bed villa (YEEEA)!
So we arrive Mon (on Memorial Day - stay for 4 nights.  I hope we get a rm w updated furniture - and close to the pool!  I do know our room is wheelchair-accessible (we don't need that but it was only rm avail).  I saw one comment that there's a building of villas that is all handicapped, or for "medical needs".  If so, does anybody know if it's close to main bldg and pool?


----------



## Ellester

scanglen said:


> HH, here we come... YEEEA!!!  This will be only our 2nd trip to HH.  We loved our first stay but I've never been able to get availability since (3 yrs ago!).  Maybe this is a helpful hint to any of you who like to take last-minute, spur-of-the-moment trips...  We were planning to go to Panama City Beach for our Memorial Day vacation; but, as we have a deposit due on a cruise soon (to be taken in Sep), I really didn't wanna spend the $$$.  So I called MS at the last minute (just a couple days ago) just to see if I cld snag a room, and Eureeka!   I scored a 1-bed villa (YEEEA)! So we arrive Mon (on Memorial Day - stay for 4 nights.  I hope we get a rm w updated furniture - and close to the pool!  I do know our room is wheelchair-accessible (we don't need that but it was only rm avail).  I saw one comment that there's a building of villas that is all handicapped, or for "medical needs".  If so, does anybody know if it's close to main bldg and pool?



We are heading out this morning! We will have five kids with us. Our four and a friend. If you see a gang of blond children including one very tall girl with a purple streak in her hair, you have found us!


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Ellester!  We'll we'll be arriving tomorrow, maybe by lunch or mid-afternoon, because the Memorial Day sales at the outlet center will be "off-the-chain", so I def wanna hit them!  Oh, FYI, the Tommy Bahama outlet will have 75% off tomorrow!  

But I do hope we run into you!  Do you guys like to hang out at the main pool, or the Beach Club? We may head over to hang out at the Holiday Inn Oceanside's pool for a couple hours one day, because they have an AAAWSOME band that plays by their poolside bar!  They play everything from The Beach Boys and Jimmy Buffet to The Stones!  

Oh...  How familiar are you (or anyone else) with the HH beaches?  I'm a sea shell fanatic and I love to head down to the beach early to hunt - for shells and sea glass.  What are my odds of finding some treasures???


----------



## MinnieGi

scanglen said:


> HH, here we come... YEEEA!!!  This will be only our 2nd trip to HH.  We loved our first stay but I've never been able to get availability since (3 yrs ago!).  Maybe this is a helpful hint to any of you who like to take last-minute, spur-of-the-moment trips...  We were planning to go to Panama City Beach for our Memorial Day vacation; but, as we have a deposit due on a cruise soon (to be taken in Sep), I really didn't wanna spend the $$$.  So I called MS at the last minute (just a couple days ago) just to see if I cld snag a room, and Eureeka!   I scored a 1-bed villa (YEEEA)!
> So we arrive Mon (on Memorial Day - stay for 4 nights.  I hope we get a rm w updated furniture - and close to the pool!  I do know our room is wheelchair-accessible (we don't need that but it was only rm avail).  I saw one comment that there's a building of villas that is all handicapped, or for "medical needs".  If so, does anybody know if it's close to main bldg and pool?



Have fun!!  For a handicapped accessible room I'm sure you will probably be in the Main Oak Lodge Building which has an elevator.  It is the building you check into.  However it is not near the pool area.  But certainly at HHI, nothing is very far at all!!!  Besides from the Main Lodge you can have some lovely marsh views.  Once we stayed there and faced the water saw and enjoyed seeing dolphins, sea turtles, birds and even a manatee from our balcony!!


----------



## scanglen

Oh, wow!  I do hope our room faces the marsh so we can see wildlife like you did!  And I hope we run into you!  So have you had luck finding seashells or sea glass on HH?

Also, we're not familiar with the island restaurants...  My husband is looking forward to a good fish sandwich or Mahi Mahi, and in sure for lunch he'll be on the hunt for a great bowl of clam chowder.  Any recommendations???

I hope we see you there!


----------



## apulk

Check out the website for The Sea Shack--especially for lunch. Great seafood in a "hole in the wall" type atmosphere. We hit this place at least once for lunch and make it our big meal for the day. Very good.


----------



## Simba's Mom

apulk said:


> Check out the website for The Sea Shack--especially for lunch. Great seafood in a "hole in the wall" type atmosphere. We hit this place at least once for lunch and make it our big meal for the day. Very good.



If you want a real fun experience, go when there's a line sometime.  You stand in the same line whether dining in or doing take-out, so it doesn't matter.  We did one night, and standing in line, everyone got talking and having a real good time.  Now the line was only about 20 minutes long, so maybe that was why it was fun.  Also, we didn't have any children with us-maybe it wouldn't be their idea of fun.  However, we enjoyed the experience of everyone chatting and being friendly.


----------



## Ellester

Enjoying the villa while a rainstorm passes by! We are planning on the outlets tomorrow. My husband has to take my son back home for a little league playoff game tomorrow night so we are having a girls afternoon shopping since there's not much my husband enjoys less than shopping! (Especially with 3 teen girls!)  They are coming back that night, we live about 4 1/2 hours away. He is their starting first baseman so he really needs to be there.  I thought the playoffs would have been next week, I actually did think about it when I made these reservations at the 7 month window! We requested a marsh view but are in building 20 so we have a view of hammocks and a horseshoe pitch. I really don't mind though. We've had all different views over our visits and I've enjoyed them all. We are convenient to the pool and the parking lot.

We have enjoyed the line at the Sea Shack in the past as well! The last time we ate there, one of my daughters ordered a cheeseburger and when she bit into it, she realized they didn't take the plastic off the american cheese slice on the burger! Ewww! They did make her a new one, but I felt they could have been a bit more apologetic. But the seafood has always been excellent! I think we are going to Scott's tonight. We have never tried it. We may be at any pool at any time! We hit the beach/pool house this morning. It was absolutely gorgeous! We are going the the pool party tonight, although not doing the barbecue.


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Ellester!  We were caught in that same rainstorm while we ate lunch at Olive Garden.  Ate there because I wanted to hit the Memorial Day sale at the outlets (75% off at Tommy Bahama, additional 40% off markdowns at Whitehouse Black Market).  

If you use Bare Minerals makeup, don't miss their outlet - great buys!  Tomorrow is the last day that they'll have the "starter kits" (which sell at our local Ulta store for $39.99) for 2/$35!  

I'd love to hitch a ride with y'all for more shopping, but I'm dying to hit the beach failed early (I love to hunt for seashells)  - then the pool back here!  I hope we see you!  We had dinner tonight at La Fontana in Shelter cove.  Our table was a perfect view of the sunset!  

I was gonna add a couple pics to this reply but I can't figure out how!  (Do you know how?)


----------



## Ellester

scanglen said:


> Hi, Ellester!  We were caught in that same rainstorm while we ate lunch at Olive Garden.  Ate there because I wanted to hit the Memorial Day sale at the outlets (75% off at Tommy Bahama, additional 40% off markdowns at Whitehouse Black Market).  If you use Bare Minerals makeup, don't miss their outlet - great buys!  Tomorrow is the last day that they'll have the "starter kits" (which sell at our local Ulta store for $39.99) for 2/$35!  I'd love to hitch a ride with y'all for more shopping, but I'm dying to hit the beach failed early (I love to hunt for seashells)  - then the pool back here!  I hope we see you!  We had dinner tonight at La Fontana in Shelter cove.  Our table was a perfect view of the sunset!  I was gonna add a couple pics to this reply but I can't figure out how!  (Do you know how?)


  Good luck shell hunting! I don't think HHI is the best for that, but I am sure there are a few treasures out there for those with a good eye! Our plan is a little bike riding this morning and then Tanger after lunch. I will be sure to hit Bare Minerals, that is a great deal! Here is a pic of our crew from our last WDW trip. I use Photobucket to post. You may need more posts? There is a post on the technical  FAQ board about posting pics that might help. Please do say Hi if you see us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




And a more recent one of the kids. My DH and I still look the same!


----------



## scanglen

What a beautiful family!  Have lots of fun today (I'm sure you will).  My plans have changed drastically.  I woke at 5am feeling very sick (not contagious - it's intestinal problems).  So I've been in bed all day - weak and sore and waiting to hear from my doctor.  If you don't mind, pls say a quick prayer for me.  Have a wonderful time!  Oh, and we are in the main bldg with a beautiful view overlooking the marshes on the first floor.


----------



## jmpellet

We actually had better luck finding shark teeth. If you go on the nature tour they will show you how to find them. It sealed the deal that my 12 yo daughter will never again put her toes in the ocean.


----------



## scanglen

Checking out tomorrow...   
But hey, had a great day today!  Spent the morning at Coligney Beach, walked around Coligny Plaza, cooled off back at the Resort pool, then an evening stroll through Shelter Cove at sunset, listening to the awesome musicians perform!  

Oh... And to top it all off, I met the resort's adorable mascot, Shadow today!  Such a pretty, sweet girl!


----------



## CocosMeme

Heading out today for tomorrow's check in (1 week in a 1 bedroom!). We are spending the night on the road and will be arriving around noon. Planning to check out the pool and/or beach house while we wait for our room to open up. So looking forward to a relaxing week at HHI!! Thanks for all the tips I have learned on this thread.


----------



## CruznLexi

We still have a close to 10 weeks to go. This will be our 3rd time there. We meet up with my mom and cousins. We are coming in the night before and staying close by and then start fresh the next day. We like skull creek boat house , the pizza place, and we tried the Mexican place as well. This time we are going to try and make it to savanah. I highly recommend the kayak tour too.


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Cruznlexi!  We just got home.  We ended up getting my hubby his much-awaited Mahi Mahi sandwich on our last day... We'd gone to Harbourtown but none of the restaurants there had what he was looking for; so we were trying to find our way back out of Sea Pines to the main road and made a happy mistake... We took a wrong turn and ended up at the South Beach Harbourtown (which I never knew was there!) - home of The Salty Dog, which is, I see from all the magazines, an iconic Hilton Head must-do!  Not only did he get his fish sandwich, but we enjoyed a beautiful view of the water!  It was a perfect way to end our trip!  

Oh, FYI... Right there across the little river (in front of the Disney Resort is Shelter Cove, which is full of cute little shops and galleries, as well as a couple great restaurants!  One is a Mexican (which we didn't get to try because I was ill and unable to eat all week); but another Italian restaurant, La Fontana, was amazing!  And reasonable!  We had the Marghuerita Pizza (recommended by our waiter) and it lived up to his praises... DELICIOUS!  And if you time dinner right - and ask for an outside table near the water - you'll be treated to a breathtaking view of the sunset!

Shelter Cove turns from beautiful during the day to enchanting at night, when the twinkling lights come on and the music starts!  There are two locations that have musicians performing live music.  If you have kids, you've got to grab a seat in the outdoor amphitheater (next to La Fontana)... That musician does an interactive show with the kids that your kids (and you) will love!


----------



## Simba's Mom

scanglen said:


> Checking out tomorrow...
> 
> Oh... And to top it all off, I met the resort's adorable mascot, Shadow today!  Such a pretty, sweet girl!



I love her too.  Did you give her a belly rub?


----------



## csharpwv

We are going to be at Hilton Head for a week this summer in a Grand Villa. We were there two years ago in Grand Villa, and we are VERY curious if anyone has stayed in a Grand Villa that has been remodeled? 

Has anyone seen photos of the remodeled Grand Villas? 

I hope so, we are FAR too curious to wait till check in to see the new rooms! 

HAHA


----------



## Ellester

scanglen said:


> What a beautiful family!  Have lots of fun today (I'm sure you will).  My plans have changed drastically.  I woke at 5am feeling very sick (not contagious - it's intestinal problems).  So I've been in bed all day - weak and sore and waiting to hear from my doctor.  If you don't mind, pls say a quick prayer for me.  Have a wonderful time!  Oh, and we are in the main bldg with a beautiful view overlooking the marshes on the first floor.



Oh! I am so sorry! At least you were able to get back out by the end of the trip. I hope you were able to enjoy the view! We just got home this evening. We had a great week and the kids were all sad to say good-bye. I had to explain to my 5yo that if we use all our points at HHI all the time, we will never get down to WDW!!


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Simba's Mom!  NO... I am SOOO jealous!  I asked to meet her so the concierge brought her from the back, but kept her behind the desk and just let me look at her!  

Lucky you guys!  (I love dogs)

Still there?  Visit the places I mentioned in my previous post - they're cool!  Oh, at Harbourtown Town, you can actually go up in the lighthouse!  Although there is a fee ($3.75 pp)... And there is a $6 fee per car to enter Sea Pines Plantation (which is where Harbourtown and South Beach - where The Salty Dog restaurant is).  There is also a beach at South Beach, I think, and I saw on one of these posts that there are a lot of conch shells on South Beach.  Have fun!


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Ellester!  We got home last night, and yes - I was able to get back out.  Wednesday Ming we went to Disney's Beach House; but I got sick again that afternoon... But we did get back out that night to Coligney Plaza.  Then Thurs Ming we went to Coligny Beach, shopped a bit at Coligny Plaza, then came back to the Disney main pool.  Fri we had a good full day, which I posted about earlier.  So glad your kids had fun!  I looked for you but didn't find you.  Did you guys catch any of those great evening concerts at Shelter Cove?  One musician does a fabulous interactive show with the kids!  And how did you do at the outlets?  I scored a cute sun dress at Tommy Bahama and a sequin navy top (for a future cruise) at White House Black Market.


----------



## SC Minnie

Shadow is out on Saturdays in the afternoon at the Lodge at the check in desk (by her house). At other times is hit and miss when you can see her at the resort.


----------



## Simba's Mom

When we were there she had an official "Meet and Greet" time, listed as an activity, with B'leu, who brought her in, told stories about how Shadow came to be the mascot() and then "helped" her sign post cards.  I always noticed that it was by far the most well-attended activity any week we're there.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I thought I remembered reading that before the room remodels there were some changes/improvements around the resort. 
Am I remembering that correctly? Were there changes at the main pool area? Any pictures?


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Proudmommyof2!  Yes, I understand that most of the rooms have been redone; but this was our first time in a "condo-style" villa, so I don't know what they were like before.  Personally, I hated the couches in the living room... SOOO UNCOMFORTABLE!!! I don't know WHAT the designers were thinking!  But the look of the room was very much in theme with the overall look of the resort, and very attractive.  There is some great news on the topic of furniture, though... The bed was ABSOLUTELY HEAVENLY!!!  The mattress seemed to be a pillow top that also had memory foam; and the pillows were the softest, fluffier I've ever experienced!  I had the misfortune of spending all day and night Tuesday, as well as Wednesday afternoon, very sick - in bed.  But I was at least in luxurious comfort in that bed!!!  

So far as the rest of the resort and the pool area, I really didn't notice any changes.  But I think it's simply beautiful and charming the way it is.


----------



## scanglen

Oh, Proudmommyof2, I don't know how to attach photos on this board (do you?), but if you want to friend request me on Facebook with a message that you're from the Disboards, I'll send you some pics I took of the resort!


----------



## SC Minnie

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I thought I remembered reading that before the room remodels there were some changes/improvements around the resort.
> Am I remembering that correctly? Were there changes at the main pool area? Any pictures?



Around the pool they moved the entrance gate so you can use the ramp to Tide Me Over without going through the pool. They also renovated the recreation window area.


----------



## aaarcher86

Is there a refillable drink station for the mugs at the beach house pool?


----------



## scanglen

Aaarcher66, I'm not positive but I believe there is a drink refilling station there.  If you haven't arrived yet, you could look up the resorts phone number in yellowpages.com and ask.  If you're already there, just phone the front desk and ask.  Have a great time!


----------



## aaarcher86

scanglen said:


> Aaarcher66, I'm not positive but I believe there is a drink refilling station there.  If you haven't arrived yet, you could look up the resorts phone number in yellowpages.com and ask.  If you're already there, just phone the front desk and ask.  Have a great time!



Thanks. We will be there next Sunday! Nothing critical, but thought it would be nice to have that option instead of packing a cooler!


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Aaarcher86!  You arrive next week?  You're lucky... Shelter Cove will be starting fireworks shows next week, I think!  Not sure if they're every night but I think I heard or read something about Tuesday nights.  Read my earlier post where I named a couple of the restaurants in Shelter Cove, and the nightly concerts (one show is an interactive one for the kids where they get to participate)!  And they've also just started daytime "pirate cruises", geared toward the kids, and led by the same musician who does the interactive show for the kids... He is just awesome!  Have a blast!


----------



## Syndrome

O.K. not to sound ..............harsh............. but ...........

Does anyone else, not really care about "the famous dog" ??? LOL. 
Last time we are at HH, I never saw Shadow come out, and really could care less. All I hear about is the missing pawprints since the remodel. 
We LOVE, HHI , but the fact that they have a dog on the payroll doesn't do anything for us .  
 I know, I am treading on thin ice here ..........but come on ..............its just a DOG.  

They do have a cool Duck that hangs out by the kayak ramp, but you never hear about him !

Anybody with me ?

And Yes, we have a dog, although I am certain he is not a cool as Shadow !  

Carry on ............


----------



## aaarcher86

Thanks! I can't wait for the break from reality!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Syndrome said:


> O.K. not to sound ..............harsh............. but ...........
> 
> Does anyone else, not really care about "the famous dog" ??? LOL.
> Last time we are at HH, I never saw Shadow come out, and really could care less. All I hear about is the missing pawprints since the remodel.
> We LOVE, HHI , but the fact that they have a dog on the payroll doesn't do anything for us .
> I know, I am treading on thin ice here ..........but come on ..............its just a DOG.
> 
> They do have a cool Duck that hangs out by the kayak ramp, but you never hear about him !
> 
> Anybody with me ?
> 
> And Yes, we have a dog, although I am certain he is not a cool as Shadow !
> 
> Carry on ............



Not me, of course, but DH would be so glad to have another "non-believer".  Shadow's kinda like Santa Claus, IMO-either you believe in the magic or you don't.  After all, Santa's just some big fat guy in a red and white suit.


----------



## glennbo123

Simba's Mom said:


> After all, Santa's just some big fat guy in a red and white suit.



Wha?!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

SC Minnie said:


> Around the pool they moved the entrance gate so you can use the ramp to Tide Me Over without going through the pool. They also renovated the recreation window area.



Thanks!


----------



## deploylinux

Visiting HHI for the first time next week (June 10th-17th).  Have two boys from San Diego who are used to swimming 2-3 times/week at the pool or beach, age 9 and 11.  The kids didn't find any amazing videos about HHI on youtube...they're worried they'll spend all their time staring at the marsh..

In any case, I have planned deep sea fishing excursion, kayaking, crab hunting, island boat/nature tour, horseback riding, tubing, beach shell combing, and visits to the lighthouse and discovery museum...I'm also thinking about golf lessons.  And, I'm sure there are lots of resort kids activities...  Just wondering what else would be good memorable experiences specific to HHI at their ages?

Also, it doesn't seem that HHI posts their weekly activity schedule anywhere online....at least that I can find.  There are some older schedules other have scanned in but nothing recent/official?


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Deploylinux!  Don't worry, your kids will LOOOVE HHI!  Be sure and schedule a dolphin watching excursion!  Also, Shelter Cove and Marina is located right in front of the Disney Resort, and it's home to all kinds of cool shops, art galleries and restaurants... We are at the Italian one, La Fontana... We had the Marghuerita Pizza (recommended by our waiter) and it did not disappoint!  Ask to sit outside where you'll have a gorgeous view of the sunset, if you time dinner right!  

When the sun goes down, the lights of Shelter Cove and it's restaurants come on, making it even more beautiful!  I have pics to share of this but don't know how to attach them to this post, since there's no attachment tool (AAARGH!).  But if you want to FB friend request me (Susan Anglen) along with a message saying you're from the Dis Discussion Forum, I'll send the pics to you.  

Also in Shelter Cove, each night there are live concerts by amazing musicians!  And one does an interactive show that the kids participate in - he's AAAWSOME!  And that same musician hosts a pirate cruise up the river in the mornings that your kids will just go crazy over!  Don't miss that!

You can also take a boat excursion up to Savannah, where the boat will dock right at Riverwalk, where you can explore the shops and restaurants... A great way to see Savannah when you're from out of town (because although the city is beautiful, it has some very bad neighborhoods... So if you make a wrong turn driving there, you can end up in some very dicey areas)!  If you see savannah at night, you could go on a Ghost-hunting tour... Boys would LOOOVE that!  Savannah also has some really amazing pirate cruises, and even a restaurant or two with actors portraying pirates!

You can also book tennis lessons at Palmetto Dunes, which is right across the main road from the entrance to the Disney Resort.  

Well, have fun on your trip!


----------



## Pattiwig

Zip line hilton head was lots of fun.


----------



## sassysocks

scanglen said:


> Hi, Deploylinux!  Don't worry, your kids will LOOOVE HHI!  Be sure and schedule a dolphin watching excursion!  Also, Shelter Cove and Marina is located right in front of the Disney Resort, and it's home to all kinds of cool shops, art galleries and restaurants... We are at the Italian one, La Fontana... We had the Marghuerita Pizza (recommended by our waiter) and it did not disappoint!  Ask to sit outside where you'll have a gorgeous view of the sunset, if you time dinner right!
> 
> When the sun goes down, the lights of Shelter Cove and it's restaurants come on, making it even more beautiful!  I have pics to share of this but don't know how to attach them to this post, since there's no attachment tool (AAARGH!).  But if you want to FB friend request me (Susan Anglen) along with a message saying you're from the Dis Discussion Forum, I'll send the pics to you.
> 
> Also in Shelter Cove, each night there are live concerts by amazing musicians!  And one does an interactive show that the kids participate in - he's AAAWSOME!  And that same musician hosts a pirate cruise up the river in the mornings that your kids will just go crazy over!  Don't miss that!
> 
> You can also take a boat excursion up to Savannah, where the boat will dock right at Riverwalk, where you can explore the shops and restaurants... A great way to see Savannah when you're from out of town (because although the city is beautiful, it has some very bad neighborhoods... So if you make a wrong turn driving there, you can end up in some very dicey areas)!  If you see savannah at night, you could go on a Ghost-hunting tour... Boys would LOOOVE that!  Savannah also has some really amazing pirate cruises, and even a restaurant or two with actors portraying pirates!
> 
> You can also book tennis lessons at Palmetto Dunes, which is right across the main road from the entrance to the Disney Resort.
> 
> Well, have fun on your trip!



May I ask what company provides the boat excursion up to Savannah?


----------



## scanglen

Hi, Sassysocks!  I found one company listed online, Savannah Riverboat Cruises... Their phone # is 800-786-6404.  The listing didn't say where they leave out of or price though, so you'll have to call to get the details. 

Here is a link to a site that talks about all kinds of different cruises you can take in To or in Savannah, including one where you have dinner at Paula Dean's restaurant:

http://www.hiltonheadvacation.com/hilton-head-activities

And starting July 4, Shelter Cove - right in front of the Disney Resort - has tues night cruises where you view the fireworks from the water!  Hope all this helps!


----------



## SC Minnie

Pattiwig said:


> Zip line hilton head was lots of fun.



I was going to suggest this as well.


----------



## scanglen

Hi, SINNIE!  How do you attach photos to these posts???


----------



## scanglen

Oops... My reply should have said, "hi, scminnie!  How do you attach photos to these posts?"  (Not SINNIE - stupid predictive text!!!)


----------



## SC Minnie

scanglen said:


> Oops... My reply should have said, "hi, scminnie!  How do you attach photos to these posts?"  (Not SINNIE - stupid predictive text!!!)



LOL. You have to host your photos online somehere like photo bucket etc. Check out the technology board. They can help there.


----------



## Girlie1

deploylinux said:


> Visiting HHI for the first time next week (June 10th-17th).  Have two boys from San Diego who are used to swimming 2-3 times/week at the pool or beach, age 9 and 11.  The kids didn't find any amazing videos about HHI on youtube...they're worried they'll spend all their time staring at the marsh..  In any case, I have planned deep sea fishing excursion, kayaking, crab hunting, island boat/nature tour, horseback riding, tubing, beach shell combing, and visits to the lighthouse and discovery museum...I'm also thinking about golf lessons.  And, I'm sure there are lots of resort kids activities...  Just wondering what else would be good memorable experiences specific to HHI at their ages?  Also, it doesn't seem that HHI posts their weekly activity schedule anywhere online....at least that I can find.  There are some older schedules other have scanned in but nothing recent/official?



Which company are you using for tubing?   We will be there 6/29-7/5 and my boys would love to go tubing!


----------



## dwelty

Greetings from Temecula neighbor!  We will be there the same week, I would keep an eye out for you, but with all of those excursions, I doubt you will be around the resort much.


----------



## carissa1970

dwelty said:


> Greetings from Temecula neighbor!  We will be there the same week, I would keep an eye out for you, but with all of those excursions, I doubt you will be around the resort much.



Temecula, CA?


----------



## dwelty

carissa1970 said:


> Temecula, CA?



Yep.


----------



## carissa1970

dwelty said:


> Yep.



I drive through there all the time. Indio, near Palm Springs.


----------



## deploylinux

Girlie1 said:


> Which company are you using for tubing?   We will be there 6/29-7/5 and my boys would love to go tubing!



We've signed up for the '5HR Ultimate Low Country Tour' offered by outside hilton head - https://reservations.outsidehiltonhead.com/Info.aspx?EventID=9

Their description: "Designed for the family or small group interested in experiencing an authentic day in coastal Carolina. We will give you a menu of options that can include extensive backwater boating, kayaking, fishing, beachcombing, crabbing, shrimping, games, Daufuskie Island, Savannah, skiing and tubing. One of our reservationists will work with you to design a custom day..."

We also have an excursion with HHI Deep Sea Fishing setup for the following day.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

"Savannah"


"because although the city is beautiful, it has some very bad neighborhoods... So if you make a wrong turn driving there, you can end up in some very dicey areas"

You better believe it.  If you have questions, drop me a note.


----------



## Chelley00

We check in a week from today!


----------



## Judique

Chelley00 said:


> We check in a week from today!



2 weeks for us! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Plucker001

61 days! Got the countdown app on my phone  

Looking forward to seeing the newly renovated rooms. Wondering if there are any new activities this year. Maybe someone who has been recently could post a copy...


----------



## Ellester

deploylinux said:


> Visiting HHI for the first time next week (June 10th-17th).  Have two boys from San Diego who are used to swimming 2-3 times/week at the pool or beach, age 9 and 11.  The kids didn't find any amazing videos about HHI on youtube...they're worried they'll spend all their time staring at the marsh..  In any case, I have planned deep sea fishing excursion, kayaking, crab hunting, island boat/nature tour, horseback riding, tubing, beach shell combing, and visits to the lighthouse and discovery museum...I'm also thinking about golf lessons.  And, I'm sure there are lots of resort kids activities...  Just wondering what else would be good memorable experiences specific to HHI at their ages?  Also, it doesn't seem that HHI posts their weekly activity schedule anywhere online....at least that I can find.  There are some older schedules other have scanned in but nothing recent/official?


  I meant to bring the activity guide from last week home so I could scan it, but now I can't find it! Maybe it got lost in the vacation black hole along with my iPad charger! Anyway, I'm sure your boys will have a great time. My 10yo son loved playing corn hole, biking (we rented bikes from an off-site place, very convenient!), playing with other boys in the pool, fishing off the pier, playing foosball and ping-pong, swinging in the hammocks, etc. There is a BBQ/Pirate party most Tuesday nights. You do not have to pay for the meal to participate in the games and activities. They have lots of silly games that kids seem to love and then a dance party on the pool deck. The CM's are great, they love to interact with the kids. My kids also like the campfire, held several nights a week. The CM's lead several silly songs then give out marshmallows to make s'mores. They have pool games in the afternoon several days a week. Several mornings they have "Naturalist" walks where you learn about the ecology of the Marsh and tidal areas, actually very interesting. The topography is very different from what they are used to in SoCal, I'm sure. My kids also consider a round of Adventure Golf a necessity. They have two pirate themed courses that are really cute. We do that one morning before it gets too hot and busy. I will keep looking for my guides and post them I can find them!


----------



## lovegrumpy

What can we rent directly from the resort? Trying to decide where to rent kayaks and paddle boards.


----------



## Syndrome

lovegrumpy said:


> What can we rent directly from the resort? Trying to decide where to rent kayaks and paddle boards.



You can rent bikes from the resort. 
Kayaks are available, but you must sign up for the kayak tour (or whatever they call it). They are not available to rent out.


----------



## Ellester

Syndrome said:


> You can rent bikes from the resort. Kayaks are available, but you must sign up for the kayak tour (or whatever they call it). They are not available to rent out.



bike rentals from the resort are $30 a week for DVC members. Since we had 7 rentals, we saved quite a bit going with an outside company. They delivered and picked up right at the resort which was really nice. We saw people on paddle boards but I don't know where they got them.


----------



## CruznLexi

We did the Kayak tour 2 years ago and plan on doing it again this year. The Kayak and paddle boarding are done by the same company. If you have a large group they will even do just your group which they did for us.


----------



## lovegrumpy

We plan on taking are bikes down with us. How early to you think I should book for the kayak and paddle boards? We are going down in August.


----------



## minniemomof3

We will be staying in a two bedroom at Disney HHI in October.  We are very excited, this will be our first stay there.

Do all the buildings have exterior corridors or does the main lodge have interior corridors?

Will the ocean be warm in October?


----------



## glennbo123

Do I need to bring a bike lock for rented bikes or do they supply them?


----------



## ProudMommyof2

glennbo123 said:


> Do I need to bring a bike lock for rented bikes or do they supply them?



They supply the lock and I believe a tire repair kit.


----------



## lsyorke

minniemomof3 said:


> We will be staying in a two bedroom at Disney HHI in October.  We are very excited, this will be our first stay there.
> 
> Do all the buildings have exterior corridors or does the main lodge have interior corridors?
> 
> Will the ocean be warm in October?



The ocean is perfect in October..about 80 degrees when we were there last year.


----------



## WDW_Diane

lsyorke said:


> The ocean is perfect in October..about 80 degrees when we were there last year.


Hmmm, this is surprising! Might be a good fall break trip for this teacher if airfare ever gets reasonable again out of OKC.


----------



## glennbo123

ProudMommyof2 said:


> They supply the lock and I believe a tire repair kit.



Thank you.



lsyorke said:


> The ocean is perfect in October..about 80 degrees when we were there last year.



I used to live in southern NC and October was always pure heaven -- the water was still warm and the beaches were empty because everyone was back in school.


----------



## jmpellet

lovegrumpy said:


> We plan on taking are bikes down with us. How early to you think I should book for the kayak and paddle boards? We are going down in August.



You might reconsider the bike decision and rent from somewhere on the island as the bikes have particularly wide tires for riding on the beach. Unless that's not what you plan on doing.


----------



## Ellester

minniemomof3 said:


> We will be staying in a two bedroom at Disney HHI in October.  We are very excited, this will be our first stay there.  Do all the buildings have exterior corridors or does the main lodge have interior corridors?  Will the ocean be warm in October?



October is a great time! Some places might have a bit more limited hours than the summer, but the crowds will be nonexistent. All corridors are exterior as far as I know.


----------



## CruznLexi

Think of multi level camp cabins. That is what they remind me of. They are not ground floor you must walk up maybe 10 steps to get in.


----------



## jmpellet

Just a little note on bikes and bringing them from home. The rentals have wide tires and work well on the beach so it's probably worth renting them there.


----------



## jerseygal

Have heard many great things about HHI!

Seems like a VERY RELAXING VACA and it would be nice to beat some of the summer crowds in May!

Nice that the units have been remodeled!!!
Will keep following this thread and learning!


----------



## scottb8888

aaarcher86 said:


> Is there a refillable drink station for the mugs at the beach house pool?



Yep there is..

Hey you are from Columbus


----------



## scottb8888

Any new HHI Lovers thread? Heading there in 2 weeks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

There doesn't seem to be a new HHI lovers thread.  There is a 2015 HHI roll call of who's going when.  We've been there 14 times, twice was in March.  It's so nice then!  The only reason we don't go in March any more is that Thanksgiving has become our HHI must-do time now.  Have fun!


----------



## scottb8888

I think we met you or attempted to one spring break a few years back.  Our last two spring break trips have not been very good because of the weather, but it was the only time the secedules work.

This year we get there on the 13th and plan to go to the Savannah St Paddys day festivities.


----------



## DonnaL

Hi all.......we're heading to HH in six weeks.  We have a grand villa booked and I've been trying to find some pics of the grand villas since the resort has been refurbed a few years back with no luck.  Does anyone have some pics of the grand villas taken since the refurb?  Would appreciate your posting them, if so.  Thank you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> There doesn't seem to be a new HHI lovers thread.  There is a 2015 HHI roll call of who's going when.  We've been there 14 times, twice was in March.  It's so nice then!  The only reason we don't go in March any more is that Thanksgiving has become our HHI must-do time now.  Have fun!



Have you seen this thread?

http://www.disboards.com/threads/2016-hilton-head-faq-and-roll-call.3473110/


----------



## DonnaL

No I haven't bobbiwoz.....thanks for forwarding it to me!


----------



## dis2cruise

Going to HHI December 14-18 is there any par 3 courses in the HHI area?


----------



## Simba's Mom

dis2cruise said:


> Going to HHI December 14-18 is there any par 3 courses in the HHI area?



DH has golfed virtually all the courses on HHI (at least the ones non-members can play) and he's yet to encounter one on the island.  There may be one off island however.


----------

